# What's on your lips today? (part 2)



## Sunshine

Continue!


----------



## Swtest2Lips

Revlon Lilac Pastelle! It looks nice with a lipstick under, but I couldnt find my lavender whip so I just wore this alone (did a smokey eye on top).


----------



## Necromancer

A YSL lip pencil #17 and Natio clear gloss.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Smith's Rosebud Salve, it's a great chapped lips fixer!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

By Terry - BDR


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care.


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane. (just bought it..love it!)


----------



## NemoAndChula

Lancome   Wicked Brown (Color Fever)


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2 right now


----------



## *Jem*

fresh sugar lip treatment


----------



## noon

MAC hug me


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Tarte Reuse


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Dior pink gloss, I don't know the name, it's in a palette.


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Mac angel L/S


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Chanel Insouciante Lipstick


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - melonie


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry rose de baume...


----------



## Necromancer

At the moment, just a Vaseline lip balm.


----------



## regretless

revlon - raspberry bite
soooo vibrant!


----------



## twin53

burts bees lip balm


----------



## purplum

korres lip butter in jasmine


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Chanel Glossimer - Hibicus


----------



## NemoAndChula

MAC Viva Glam  Cyndi


----------



## Kitsunegrl

MAC lipglass in Hey Sailor!


----------



## Livia1

Fresh Sugar Rosé


----------



## NorthStar

MAC lipglass in Easy Lounger


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Nars Belize lipgloss


----------



## gre8dane

In this order:
MAC Cork l/l
Bobbi Brown Coral Glaze l/s
MAC Liqueur l/g
MAC Uberpeach Chromeglass


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea.


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel rouge coco mademoiselle


----------



## chris7891

Stila Gleam Lip Polish


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Mac angel


----------



## devoted7

Chanel Glossimer Magnifique


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - melonie


----------



## frick&frack

carmex now


----------



## Loquita

Bobbi Brown Lip Treatment in Pink Glisten
Chanel Lip Pencil in Pink Sugar


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Chanel Rouge Coco La Pausa


----------



## NemoAndChula

MAC Viva Glam  Gaga


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC lollipop loving


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea.


----------



## chris7891

BE Buxom Sandy


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Chanel Mythic Lipstick


----------



## Love Of My Life

a new lipstick that I just bought from Ellis Faas #L101 and the clear gloss#L309

 and a berry color lip gloss #L303


----------



## frick&frack

Laura mercier lip glace &#8211; lilac


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care & elizabeth arden 8 hour cream.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Will be..Clinique lip gloss-braisin.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Ellis Faas lip "berry gloss"..


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Creme Cup lipstick


----------



## NemoAndChula

Bourjois  La Creme Brun Onctueux


----------



## devoted7

Chanel Glossimer in Nebula


----------



## pond23

MAC Honeylove lipstick with Just Superb lip gloss


----------



## Bethc

MAC Viva Glam


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Chanel Beige Felin lipstick.


----------



## bnjj

Chanel Aqualumiere Gloss in Candy Glow.


----------



## frick&frack

wore buxom lips - kanani today


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## gre8dane

MAC Instant Gold


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

YSL tinted lip balm


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Rosebud salve


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel mademoiselle now...


----------



## noon

Jo Malone lip conditioner


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

MAC Honeyflower


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Bobbi Brown Creamy Lipcolor in Retro Pink


----------



## declaredbeauty

Revlon Colorburst Rosy Nude lipstick


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## devoted7

MAC Lush & Bright


----------



## LAltiero85

I wore MAC Boy bait


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry rdb


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## NemoAndChula

Calvin Klein  #127 Cosmopolitan


----------



## HOTasFCUK

NYX Watermelon lipstick....looks great with my tan!


----------



## Moonstarr

Burt Bee's Lip Shimmer in Watermelon. I just came across this a few weeks back. Absolutely love the colour!


----------



## noon

mac tinted lip conditioner in petting pink


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

YSL Golden gloss #5


----------



## it'sanaddiction

One of the coral lippies from my Bobbi Brown Palette


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm w/pomegranate oil.


----------



## sabishka

Eos summer fruit balm/Nars Fantasia lipliner/Chanel Bikini Peach Glossimer


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

MAC Velvet Teddy


----------



## NemoAndChula

YSL Rouge # 12


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Shiseido SPF 36 balm at the moment


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford...black orchid


----------



## ashtray-girl

neutrogena chapstick, concealer (benefit boi-ing),  and mac hue l/s


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Mac Blankety


----------



## missgiannina

mac jubilee with big baby


----------



## Necromancer

A clear gloss by Natio.


----------



## pond23

MAC Naked lip liner with MAC Baby Sparks dazzleglass


----------



## keodi

MAC chai lipglass.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-crystal.


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## ellacoach

Armani lipsilk lipstick #18, topped with YSL Touche Brilliance #2 shimmering gold.


----------



## HOTasFCUK

MAC dazzleglass in Eurobeat with MAC VGV Cyndi applied with a lipbrush....i'm too scared to apply that shade straight from the tube. But its soooo pretty!


----------



## NemoAndChula

Smashbox  Sultry Lip Gloss


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

MAC High Tea


----------



## Loquita

Bobbi Brown Lip Treatment in Papaya


----------



## it'sanaddiction

MAC Myself


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Love Of My Life

edward bess


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## NemoAndChula

eos -  pom. flaovored lip balm in tube


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## missgiannina

MAC girl about town


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Guerlain KissKiss Beige Moussseline Lipstick


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Mac High Def


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## keodi

MAC viva glam II lipstick.


----------



## frick&frack

tonight I'll wear Chanel glossimer &#8211; myriade 106


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel mademoiselle


----------



## pond23

Chanel Organdi Rose


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## ashtray-girl

sephora nano-lips (lip-liner) in pure pinky and mac nymphette l/g


----------



## frick&frack

added some carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

Currently wearing Nivea chapstick.


----------



## NemoAndChula

Luna Twilight in Myth


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Rosebud Salve


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry rdb


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Underage


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Mac angel L/S


----------



## frick&frack

laura mercier lip colour &#8211; pink dawn


----------



## babyontheway

MAC creme de nude with PRR lipglass


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Dior Grenadine Lip Gloss


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## NemoAndChula

Paula's Choice   Lip Recovery Balm


----------



## Sweetpea83

Will be..NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## twin53

burts bees lip balm


----------



## frick&frack

clarins joli rouge &#8211; hawaiian coral 706


----------



## noon

MAC hug me


----------



## ashtray-girl

neutrogena chapstick, as it is sunday and I don't wear any make-up at all


----------



## Love Of My Life

guerlain rouge g in gala


----------



## VioletalaMode

Philosophy Kiss Me lip balm.


----------



## Cheryl

Chanel Magnifique glossimer (my favorite one)


----------



## Sweetpea83

Clinique lip gloss-bamboo pink.


----------



## NemoAndChula

Chanel  Red Dream l/s  (discontinued)


----------



## *Jem*

Fresh lip treatment in plum


----------



## sabishka

CG Lipstain in Flirty Nude w/ Chanel Bikini Peach


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

MAC Freckletone


----------



## pond23

MAC Thrills lipstick (love the shade and the finish!)


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel rouge coco in lune rousse


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

MAC Hug me. Love this color.


----------



## BAGSLOVERsg011

Dior gloss


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## devoted7

Chane Glossimer in Magnifique


----------



## Livia1

Fresh Sugar Rosé Lip Treatment


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel mademoiselle


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## NemoAndChula

MAC Viva Glam   Cyndi


----------



## pond23

MAC Prep & Prime Lip with Thrills lipstick


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## MrsTGreen

Minty Lip Shine(Victoria Secret)


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel lune rousse


----------



## ellacoach

La Prairie cellular lip colour in pink shell


----------



## devoted7

Chanel Glossimer in Courtisane


----------



## maggiesze1

Chantecaille brillant gloss in Glee


----------



## Necromancer

Just a clear lip gloss by Natio.


----------



## NemoAndChula

MAC Russian Red


----------



## Sweetpea83

Clinique lip gloss-braisin.


----------



## babyontheway

MAC angel


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Chanel - Mica


----------



## chris7891

Stila Lip Glaze Fig.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

NARS Belize


----------



## frick&frack

Lancome color fever gloss &#8211; blazing pink


----------



## declaredbeauty

L'oreal Infallible Lipgloss in Blush


----------



## babyontheway

MAC oyster girl lipglass


----------



## Necromancer

A cheapie lip gloss I picked up from a pharmacy. It's a very soft and subtle mauve.


----------



## Bitten

Clinique Almost lipstick in Black Honey


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## ellacoach

NARS Turkish Delight


----------



## VioletalaMode

The new Bare Minerals  100% Natural lip gloss in Jelly Roll, a sweet poppy. Came with the Rethink Collection and it's very pretty and light. Perfect for summer.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

MAC Lazy Day


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel mademoiselle


----------



## Loquita

Chanel Glossimer in Red Shine:  !!!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Chanel Nude lipliner
Chanel Rouge Allure in Fabulous
Chanel glossimer in Beige Guitare


----------



## Loquita

MrsTGreen said:


> Chanel Nude lipliner
> Chanel Rouge Allure in Fabulous
> Chanel glossimer in Beige Guitare



You are definitely a woman after my own heart!!!  

This is a great combo.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Loquita said:


> You are definitely a woman after my own heart!!!
> 
> This is a great combo.



Thanks


----------



## BadRomance93

Some cheap a** Max Factor gloss in a purple tint. It's really amazing, it's not too pigmented, but it's not sheer, it's like a coat of candy.


----------



## kathywko

Chanel rouge coco in rose comete


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - kenani


----------



## declaredbeauty

Rosebud Salve


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel lune rousse


----------



## bnjj

Korres Cherry Oil lipgloss in Rose.  Love this stuff!


----------



## NemoAndChula

MAC  Rebel Girl l/s


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## Love Of My Life

lip venom....


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - katie


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm w/pomegranate oil.


----------



## Kittie LaRoche

A thick coat of Baby Creme  I'm sunburned


----------



## regretless

anatomicals - stop cracking up


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Loquita

Bobbi Brown Treatment Lip Shine SPF 15 in Nectarine...can't recommend this product highly enough!


----------



## babyontheway

Rose comete (Chanel coco rouge)


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-crystal.


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## frick&frack

Laura mercier lip glace &#8211; after hours


----------



## babyontheway

nars cruising lipstick and nars sweet dreams lipgloss


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Ysl lip balm


----------



## Loquita

Bobbi Brown Lip Treatment SPF 15 in Papaya


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## twin53

burts bees lip balm


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - april


----------



## LTV

Blistex Deep Renewal lip balm, hehehe


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Dior Crystal Gloss in Hot Pink


----------



## Love Of My Life

lip venom w.pencil


----------



## NemoAndChula

Calvin Klein - #127 Cosmopolitan


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Chanel Mademoiselle


----------



## chris7891

Stila Gleam Lip Polish.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## regretless

^ me too!

nivea a kiss of flavor - cherry tint


----------



## Love Of My Life

lip venom...w/lip pencil filled in


----------



## chris7891

Buxom Lip Gloss in Sandy.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Clinique lip gloss-bamboo pink.


----------



## NemoAndChula

YSL Golden Gloss Limited Edition (In support of breast cancer research.)


----------



## Loquita

Chanel Rouge Allure in Super (neon hot pink...I am in _lurve_)  

+

A teeny bit of Chanel Pink Sugar liner in a few spots just for neatness.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - kanani


----------



## kathywko

Viva glam gaga with Chanel #687 lipgloss on top (don't remember the name)


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

Changed it to..Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## devoted7

Chanel's Hydramax + Active


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## NemoAndChula

Lancome Pink Organza


----------



## declaredbeauty

EOS lip balm. Been giving my lips a break lately.


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel mademoiselle


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Viva Glam GaGa lipstick


----------



## it'sanaddiction

MAC Angel


----------



## Spendaholic

MAC Lip Prep & Prime & Chanel Glossimer 92 Glitter.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

EOS lipbalm & a little By Terry - BDR


----------



## Sweetpea83

For the time being..Nivea chapstick.


----------



## *Jem*

MAC lazy day l/s


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Today I wore MAC Snob


----------



## NemoAndChula

Lancome - Wicked Brown


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Chanel Coco Rouge La Pausa


----------



## NemoAndChula

MAC Tendertone Lip Balm in Deep Sigh


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-crystal.


----------



## trueshoelove2

BE Citrus Tart gloss


----------



## regretless

jaqua lip whip peach parfait


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Pinkarat lustreglass


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel rouge coco in lune rousse


----------



## devoted7

Chanel Glossimer in Lune


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## hautecouture15

Korres lip butter in Quince
MAC Easy Lounger Lipglass


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - melonie


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Lady GaGa & Bubbles on top


----------



## natalia5727

NARS multiple in South Beach topped with TF Glamour Gloss in Tickle Me.


----------



## NoSnowHere

MAC lipglass in Nico.


----------



## Bitten

Vincent Longo Cherry


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm w/pomegranate oil.


----------



## chris7891

Lip Fusion Clear.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - april


----------



## sabishka

Bigelow Co. liplicious gloss in passionfruit guava


----------



## hautecouture15

MAC Plink! lipstick with Beaute Lipgloss also by Mac


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Loquita

Bobbi Brown Lip Treatment SPF 15 in Papaya


----------



## Love Of My Life

lip venom w/ lip pencil


----------



## NemoAndChula

Chanel Shanghai Red


----------



## declaredbeauty

revlon color burst lipstick in Rosy Nude


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Revlon Soft Nude


----------



## it'sanaddiction

MAC Angel


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

EOS lipbalm


----------



## devoted7

Chanel Glossimer in Magnifique


----------



## Bitten

Nars lip lacquer in Babydoll


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## NemoAndChula

MAC Viva Glam Cyndi


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Underage lipglass


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

EOS lipbalm


----------



## it'sanaddiction

MAC Fresh Salmon


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

I was wearing MAC Utter Pervette and I will be wearing later MAC GaGa


----------



## alexandra28

MAC new Jazzed lipstick!


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel rouge coco in mademoiselle


----------



## Loquita

Bobbi Brown Lip Treatment SPF 15 in Nectarine


----------



## pond23

MAC Snob lipstick with English Accents lip gloss


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Bobbi Brown Retro Pink Creamy Lipstick


----------



## DiorAdore

I went with the red lip today.
MAC Lipliner in Cherry & MAC Lipstick in Lady Bug.


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## NemoAndChula

Chanel Red Dream


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Love Of My Life

edward bess lip gloss


----------



## keodi

MAC Call my bluff lipstick.


----------



## Loquita

Chanel Glossimer 85 (Muscat) over Chanel l/l in Natural.

A beautiful combo for anyone who likes nude lips with grown-up shimmer.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## NemoAndChula

Lip recovery balm - Paula's Choice


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick..will change later..


----------



## MrsTGreen

Rouge Coco Sycomore w/Bizzard glossimer


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri. (just bought it..love it!)


----------



## babyontheway

Mac Angel


----------



## Love Of My Life

guerlain rouge g in gala


----------



## Bitten

Chapstick and Clinique Almost Lipstick in Black Honey.


----------



## Cheryl

Chintz Rouge Coco with Rose Dilemma Glossimer over it! So pretty!


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Pinkarat lustreglass


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Rouge Coco Sycomore w/Blizzard glossimer again today.


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## NemoAndChula

Nars - Russian Doll l/s


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## J`adore LV

MAC Cremesheen Glass--Boy Bait


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - april


----------



## clk55girl

Chanel rose dilemma glossimer


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Red lipstick


----------



## Love Of My Life

lip venom...


----------



## Loquita

Chanel Glossimer in Red Shine


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

Clinique lip gloss-bamboo pink.


----------



## NemoAndChula

Lancome Pink Organza


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Creme Cup


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## regretless

laura mericer - camilla


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick..


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel rouge coco in lune rousse


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## sugarjaws

Cargo in Soho (duo)


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Blackpatent

Is it just me, or do your husbands/boyfriends get a little turned on when they see you applying your lipstick? My husband can't wait to give me a great big kiss when my lips are still wet (and we've been together a long time).


----------



## lolitablue

Clinique Superbalm Tinted Lip Treatment # 02 (Rasberry Tint)


----------



## NemoAndChula

Smashbox Sultry Gloss


----------



## karester

Chanel Coral Love glossimer


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Pinkarat lustreglass


----------



## Love Of My Life

edward bess lip gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## NemoAndChula

EOS stick pomegranate.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC GaGa lipstick


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Chaneller

Chanel *Beige Guitare* lipgloss


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Pinkarat lustreglass


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - melonie


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

By Terry - BDR


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry RDB


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## MrsTGreen

Coco Rouge Lipstick in Égérie
Glossimer in Coral Reef


----------



## it'sanaddiction

MAC Myself Lipstick


----------



## Karenada

carmex and MAC lychee lux


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Creme D'Nude


----------



## My Purse Addiction

MAC Lazy Day


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## Loquita

Chanel Rouge Coco in Vendome
Chanel Lip Liner in Carmin

Got bored late in the afternoon and switched to the same liner but with Chanel Glossimer in Red Shine.


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## NemoAndChula

Tarte mini super fruit lip gloss in Cherry.


----------



## Karenada

carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick..for the time being..


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

MAC Dazzle Glass in "Girl's Delight"


----------



## Love Of My Life

guerlain rouge g


----------



## bnjj

Smashbox Candid lip gloss


----------



## tolliv

Trish Mcevoy Fast Track lips (Chic), 
YSL GLoss Pur #2 
YSL Touche Brilliance Sparkling Touch for Lips #1


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## SassieMe

Bobbi Brown Mauve lip liner, Blue Raspberry creamy lip color, with Twilight Shimmer gloss.  Yum!


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - april


----------



## xxlala

MAC Lipstick - Capricious w/ Bear Naked Lipbalm underneath


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Chanel Pink Teaser GLossimer


----------



## Loquita

Bobbi Brown Lip Treatment SPF 15 in Nectarine


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2 (treatment)


----------



## Spendaholic

elizabeth arden eight hour cream.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Chanel Rose Dilemma glossimer


----------



## MrsTGreen

VS Beauty Rush Minty Lip Shine


----------



## NemoAndChula

Tarte fruit gloss in "Dallas"


----------



## Love Of My Life

lip venom w.liner


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC GaGa


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - april


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## pond23

Chanel Rose Dentelle RC with Rose Dilemma Glossimer


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Guerlain Beige Mouselline Lipstick


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-crystal.


----------



## frick&frack

sephora lip gloss - forever pink


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Pinkarat lustreglass


----------



## lolitablue

Rouge DIOR Creme de Gloss # 231. Yummy!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

guerlain rouge g in gala


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm w/pomegranate oil.


----------



## NemoAndChula

Nars Russian Doll


----------



## MrsTGreen

Chanel Hydramax Lip Care


----------



## Livia1

Fresh Sugar Rosé


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - april


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Benefit Lady's Choice


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

MAC Angel


----------



## kathywko

Tom Ford - Pink Dusk


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## lolitablue

Clinique Almost Lipstick in Black Honey!!! Love it!!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

YSL Rouge Volupte - Sensual Silk


----------



## sun.shyne

_MAC Lipglass in Pink Grapefruit_


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

Clinique lip gloss-bamboo pink.


----------



## Karenada

mac lychee lux


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Pinkarat lustreglass


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC C-Thru lipglass


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## devoted7

MAC Flurry Of Fun? I think that's what it's called...


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - april


----------



## NemoAndChula

EOS  Sweet Mint


----------



## it'sanaddiction

MAC Fresh Salmon


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Creme cup


----------



## Love Of My Life

lipstick queen medievel red


----------



## babyontheway

Jo Malone lip balm


----------



## NemoAndChula

MAC Viva Glam 4


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## Loquita

Chanel Natural l/l topped with Chanel Glossimer in Bikini Peach.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Creme cup


----------



## frick&frack

Chanel glossimer &#8211; imaginaire 84


----------



## Sweetpea83

Clinique lip gloss-braisin.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

MAC Laugh a Lot.


----------



## Blackpatent

Maybelline Moisture Extreme Petal


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry rdb


----------



## babyontheway

MAC angel and NARS turkish delight


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## Loquita

Chanel Glossimer in Galactic


----------



## Livia1

Fresh Sugar Lip Treatment


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

By Terry - Baume de rose


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Karenada

mac lychee lux


----------



## kathywko

Viva Glam GaGa and Chanel Rose Comete together


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Rosebud Salve


----------



## MrsTGreen

Chanel Hydramax Lip Care


----------



## frick&frack

sephora lip gloss - forever pink


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC underage lipglass


----------



## devoted7

Chanel Glossimer in Mica


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Smith's Rosebud Salve


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Dior Kiss - Cotton Candy


----------



## tatertot

MAC Bubbles


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Beenie

MAC Creme Cup and Bert's Bees


----------



## crissy11

MAC Skew frost lipstick and Glamoursun lipglass - both of which have been discontinued. Such nice pinky-coral shades for summer.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC GaGa


----------



## sun.shyne

_Urban Decay Lip Junkie - Jilted_


----------



## NemoAndChula

MAC Gaga and Russian Red


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

MAC- Call my bluff


----------



## Livia1

Fresh Sugar Rosé


----------



## Beenie

NemoAndChula said:


> MAC Gaga and Russian Red


 
I MUST try this combo!


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

Sephora Precious Pink


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Pinkarat lustreglass


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## Fendi213

YSL Rouge Volupte in #26 Tender Peach.


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## MsWestchesterNY

MAC's Go For It lipstick, Makeup Forever gloss in #5


----------



## NemoAndChula

Calvin Klein Cosmopolitan AND Viva Glam Gaga.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Creme Cup


----------



## Livia1

Fresh Sugar Rosé Lip Treatment


----------



## MrsTGreen

Cherry Carmex


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - melonie


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Chanel glossimer in Rose Dilemma


----------



## Loquita

Chanel l/l in Natural, topped w/ Chanel Glossimer in Muscat


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## Beenie

BE Buxom in Kitty


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## kathywko

Burt's Bees


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Pinkarat lustreglass


----------



## beauty k addict

lipfusion lip pencil in buff + chanel aqualumiere gloss in freeze


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - katie


----------



## it'sanaddiction

MAC Fresh Salmon


----------



## Fendi213

MAC Saplicious Lip gelee


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm w/pomegranate oil.


----------



## sun.shyne

_Fresh Gloss Absolute - Dahlia_


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## lolitablue

Christian Dior Creme de Gloss # 231!


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## Tracy

philosophy lip gloss in red licorice


----------



## NemoAndChula

MUFE  #203 (Hot Pink)


----------



## MrsTGreen

Cherry Carmex


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Mac- Call my bluff +Chanel Mythic lipstick


----------



## FullyLoaded

MAC Tendertone (the red one) + MAC Snazzy lipstick


----------



## kathywko

chanel aqualumiere gloss in hirondelle. I LOVE it!


----------



## babyontheway

Chanel brilliance glossimer


----------



## Loquita

Chanel l/l in Pink Sugar
Chanel Rouge Allure l/s in Super...LOVE this!!!


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## ellacoach

Chanel Rose Comete


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

YSL Rouge Pur - Tea Rose


----------



## Tracy

Buxom lips Melonie


----------



## basicandorganic

korres wild rose lip balm :3


----------



## kathywko

Maybelline Color Sensational lipstick in Pink Please! Its sooo pretty!


----------



## Fendi213

MAC Ever So Rich Cremesheen Glass


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Guerlain Beige Mousseline


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care.


----------



## TheFamilyJulas

MAC Crosswires Lipstick


----------



## kabaker

Korres Pomegranate Lip Butter


----------



## pupeluv

NARS Dolce Vita applied lightly with Rose Bud Salve on top.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC GaGa lipstick


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## bnjj

Korres Cherry Oil lip gloss in Rose


----------



## Samia

MAC Hug Me


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Chanel Coco Rouge La Pausa


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care.


----------



## NemoAndChula

Tarte Super Fruit Gloss in Dallas


----------



## FullyLoaded

MAC Avarice lipglass


----------



## Fendi213

MAC Pleasureseeker


----------



## Tracy

Buxom lips Margarita


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Pinkarat lustreglass


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-crystal.


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Mac florabundance lipglass


----------



## babyontheway

MAC nymphette l/g


----------



## ashtray-girl

mac l/s in hue


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Lorac Liquid Lipstick, a rose pink color


----------



## Samia

Bobbi Brown Lipstick in Rose


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

By Terry - BDR


----------



## sun.shyne

_MAC lip conditioner_


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Gabrielle


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

YSL Tea Rose


----------



## kathywko

Maybelline lipstick in pink please with revlon's pop pink on top


----------



## Tracy

philosophy red licorice lip shine, yum!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

MAC Viva Glam VI SE


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Pinkarat


----------



## xoxmisscourtney

MAC Way To Love L/S


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Yes to Carrots Berry Lip Balm with Smashbox Lip-balm in Beam


----------



## MrsTGreen

Chanel Rouge Coco in Sycomore
Chanel Glossimer in Blizzard


----------



## FullyLoaded

MAC Red Romp topped with Sephora sweet candy gloss


----------



## girlygirl3

Chanel glossimer in Coral Love


----------



## NoSnowHere

MAC Love Nectar.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## lookatme

clinique choc chip liner and clinique long last glosswear in fireberry


----------



## Loco for Coco

Gloss Fluo de Chanel in Laser


----------



## sun.shyne

_Stila Lip Glaze - Blackberry_


----------



## ashtray-girl

mac l/s in jest (unfortunately discontinued)


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

YSL Golden Gloss - Golden Peony


----------



## noon

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## peachy pink

MAC Tinted Lip Conditioner in Feelin Good


----------



## isingiswim

Fresh sugar lip gloss in sugar kiss


----------



## it'sanaddiction

mAC Cremesheen Glass - On the Scene


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## kathywko

Tom ford lipstick in pink dusk


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

YSL Golden Gloss - Golden Peony


----------



## missjenny2679

Nars Honolulu Honey 
Nars Striptease


----------



## Fendi213

MAC - EZ Baby Tendertone


----------



## sun.shyne

_MAC - Viva Glam VI Lipglass_


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Mac florabundance lipglass


----------



## Livia1

Fresh Sugar Rosé


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC pinkarat lustreglass


----------



## Loquita

Chanel Pink Sugar l/l topped with Chanel Bikini Peach Glossimer.

I loooooove this gloss.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Cherry Carmex


----------



## devoted7

Chanel Magnifique


----------



## babyontheway

chanel paillettes glossimer


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

By Terry - BDR


----------



## MakeupDIY

MAC Viva Glam Gaga 
Jemma Kidd Sassy Lipgloss


----------



## sun.shyne

_MAC - Dare To Dare Lipglass_


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## sweetfacespout

chanel bikini peach


----------



## nottalotta

MAC Plum Dandy


----------



## babyontheway

Jo Malone lip balm


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## pond23

MAC Dare to Dare lip gloss


----------



## FullyLoaded

Lancome Aflame color fever gloss


----------



## Fendi213

MAC Cremesheen Glass Partial to Pink


----------



## Spendaholic

Last Night - Chanel Glossimer 92 Glitter & MAC Lip Prep & Prime,


----------



## Samia

Bodyshop rasberry lip balm.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm w/pomegranate oil.


----------



## Karenada

carmex original lip balm


----------



## noon

Chanel Glossimer in Mica


----------



## MrsTGreen

Cherry Carmex


----------



## it'sanaddiction

MAC Syrup


----------



## babyontheway

MAC high strung l/s


----------



## Samia

Bobbi Brown lipstick in Tawny


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Mac angel LS


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Philosophy Angel Food Cake lipshine...yum!!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Angel lipstick


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Mac myth


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## Samia

Mac Twig


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## NemoAndChula

Chanel Shanghai Red over EOS Pomegranate (stick )


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

YSL Rouge Volupte - Frivolous Pink


----------



## pupeluv

Armani lip shimmer #12


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## isingiswim

chantecaille lip chic in camelia


----------



## kathywko

Burts bees lip balm


----------



## babyontheway

Nars harlow lipgloss


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Mac "Call my bluff" lipstick combined with Mac "You've got it" cremesheen glass


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Baby Sparks dazzleglass


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## devoted7

Chanel Glossimer Pink Teaser


----------



## Bagluvluv

Over Indulgence creem sheen lipgloss by MAC...soooo nice!!


----------



## sun.shyne

_Stila Lip Glaze - Mauvelous_


----------



## BrooklynBAP

MAC lipgelee in sapilicious


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## Fendi213

Smashbox Pout Lip gloss.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Mac "Call my bluff" lipstick combined with Mac "You've got it" cremesheen glass



This again. I love this combo.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC GaGa lipstick & Baby sparks dazzleglass


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Chanel Bikini Peach Glossimer


----------



## isingiswim

Fresh Sugar gloss In shag


----------



## FullyLoaded

MAC Gimme That lipglass topped with Tokidoki prisma lipgloss


----------



## loves

chanel rouge coco in perle in the a.m

smith's rosebud salve


----------



## goldbundles

chapstick vanilla


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Pinkarat


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## NemoAndChula

Lancome - Pink Organza


----------



## Fendi213

Korres Lip Butter Jasmine


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

MAC Ample pink gloss


----------



## MakeupDIY

Morning - MAC Bare Slimshine 

Afternoon - MAC Ever Hip (LoL Collection)


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Chanel Pink Teaser Glossimer


----------



## kathywko

Tom Ford Pink Dusk


----------



## mommy4luke

Nars Orgasm L/G


----------



## lvuittonaddict

YSL rouge volupte #2


----------



## krazydaisy

Illamasqua Climax


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - kanani


----------



## declaredbeauty

Nivea Cherry chapstick


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## clk55girl

Giorgio Armani lip shimmer gloss in 22


----------



## kathywko

Chanel Hirondelle and Maybelline pink please lipstick


----------



## MakeupDIY

MAC Soft Illusion 
Model Co. Strip Tease Lipgloss


----------



## Fendi213

Dior Lip Glow


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

MAC Spite


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - april


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## Tracy

philosophy red licorice lip shine


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-crystal.


----------



## babyontheway

MAC angel l/s


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^^Me too!


----------



## Loquita

Chanel Papaya l/l topped with Chanel Tangerine Dream Aqualumiere Gloss - an all-time favorite.


----------



## NoSnowHere

Chanel glossimer in rose dilemma.


----------



## Fendi213

Prestige Lip Liner in silk, MAC Angel & Mac Cremesheen Glass in Fashion Scoop.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## Tracy

Buxom lips Melonie


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle again


----------



## pinklipgloss33

Christian Dior- Sérum De Rouge Luminous Color Lip Treatment 
Beige Serum


----------



## babyontheway

La Mer lip balm


----------



## NoSnowHere

Clinique Tenderheart lipstick w/MAC Nymphette


----------



## Fendi213

MAC Chai Lipglass


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Mac florabundance lipglass


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

MAC Hug Me


----------



## TechDiva

MAC So Scarlet l/s with Bold & Brash l/g.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## isingiswim

Nars lip treatment in Lara


----------



## it'sanaddiction

MAC Myself l/s


----------



## devoted7

Chanel glossimer in pink teaser!


----------



## Cheryl

Chanel Darling


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## mommy4luke

NARS Chinchilla L/G


----------



## Fendi213

Body Shop Yes Yes Yes Lip balm & MAC Viva Glam Gaga


----------



## MrsTGreen

Chanel Coco Rouge in Sycomore
Chanel Glossimer in Blizzard


----------



## pond23

Chanel Sheer Lip Pencil in Grenadine
MAC Thrills Lipstick


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - april


----------



## noon

By Terry baume de rose


----------



## babyontheway

Kiehls lip balm in NY nude


----------



## declaredbeauty

Maybelline Lip liner in Mauve and Revlon Colorburst lipstick in Rosy Nude


----------



## Cheryl

Chanel Coco Rouge Chintz with Rose Dilemma Glossimer over it


----------



## tolliv

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Bobbi Brown Coral Reef Lipstick


----------



## devoted7

Clarins Jolie Rouge in Raspberry


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## Fendi213

MAC Shy Girl & Love Nectar Lipglass


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## sun.shyne

_Fresh - Sugar Cherry Lipgloss_


----------



## NorthStar

Chanel Rose Dilemma gloss


----------



## Beenie

MAC Viva Glam GAGA!


----------



## babyontheway

Chanel blizzard glossimer


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Mary Kay Satin Lips lip balm.


----------



## mommy4luke

Nars Orgasm L/G


----------



## declaredbeauty

Nivea Cherry Chapstick... because I forgot to put on lipstick/gloss at home.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - melonie


----------



## natasha21

new EOS lip balm in summer fruit =)


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Creme Cup


----------



## kathywko

Beenie said:


> MAC Viva Glam GAGA!



me tooo


----------



## SugarDaisy

MAC Bubblegum


----------



## girlygirl3

Chanel Rose Sands glossimer


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## Fendi213

MAC Pure Rose Lipstick


----------



## *Jem*

Chanel Rouge Allure Laque in Phoenix


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

YSL Tea Rose


----------



## Livia1

Fresh Sugar Rosé


----------



## Tracy

Buxom Lips Candy


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips april


----------



## MrsTGreen

Chanel Coco Rouge in Sycomore
Chanel Glossimer in Blizzard


----------



## declaredbeauty

Clinique Full Potential Lips in Cherry Bomb


----------



## babyontheway

MAC high strung


----------



## Necromancer

Dior Serum De Rouge lipstick #710 (Beige).


----------



## J`adore LV

MAC Jubilee


----------



## tolliv

Cle de Peau Extra Silky #103


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC GlimmerGlass in BlingBlack...one of my alltime faves - it's just about empty!


----------



## Loquita

Chanel Red Shine Glossimer


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Chanel Glossimer Bikini Peach


----------



## pinkboudoir

YSL Rouge Volupte(a lil too pale on me) so I added a touch of MAC Purring Tendertone, love the combo.


----------



## chloe13

guerlain kiss kiss, forgot the color.  its a very good lip  balm with a hint of color.


----------



## Samia

Rose Mirage from the Dior Color Secret palette


----------



## aclineo

I'm wearing "divine" lip tar by OCC with a clear gloss over it


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm w/pomegranate oil.


----------



## declaredbeauty

Maybelline Colorsensational lipstain in Wink of Pink


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Chanel glossimer- Maline


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Guerlain Beige Mouselline Lipstick


----------



## kathywko

Chanel Coco Rouge in Mademoiselle and Revlon's lipgloss in Firecracker. It gives me a really good red lip, surprisingly!


----------



## Kittie LaRoche

+1 for Rouge Coco Mademoiselle :kiss:


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## Beenie

MAC Hello Kitty Strayin'


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Kittie LaRoche

Chanel Gloss in Maline


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - katie


----------



## harlem_cutie

MAC Liqueur l/g over MAC Sheer Plum l/s


----------



## babyontheway

Chanel Jupiter glossimer


----------



## declaredbeauty

alba coconut cream clear lip gloss


----------



## Tracy

Tarte Annette lip gloss


----------



## noon

Kiehls lip balm


----------



## Ivy Lin

NARS Lip Gloss in Chantaco


----------



## Necromancer

YSL lip pencil #13 and Dior serum de rouge lipstick #710.


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## Tracy

Buxom lips Melonie


----------



## frick&frack

^ that shade!!!


carmex


----------



## Livia1

Fresh Sugar Rosé Lip Treatment


----------



## Cheryl

Chanel Darling L/S


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - katie


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Chanel Muscat Glossimer


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

For the time being..Nivea chapstick.


----------



## TechDiva

MAC "O" l/s and Wind Me Up l/g.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC BabySparks dazzleglass


----------



## frick&frack

Chanel glossimer &#8211; imaginaire 84


----------



## Fendi213

YSL Rouge Volupte #26 Tender Peach


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## aclineo

just good ol' chapstick! i kept it nice and simple today (for once)!


----------



## babyontheway

chanel jupiter glossimer with santa barbara l/s


----------



## kathywko

limecrime - centrifuchia


----------



## frick&frack

sephora lip gloss - forever pink


----------



## Cheryl

Chanel Chintz lipstick with Rose Dilemma glossimer


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## xxlala

Bag Balm


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## pond23

MAC Dare to Dare lip gloss


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

MAC Velvet Teddy


----------



## meandmyhandbag

EL Hazelnut Creme with Mac Gloss (clear)


----------



## isingiswim

fresh sugar lip treatment


----------



## krazydaisy

Dior's Ultra Gloss in Pink Mauve


----------



## Fendi213

MAC Petting Pink Tinted Lip Conditioner


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - april


----------



## Necromancer

Dior Serum De Rouge lipstick #580.


----------



## sun.shyne

_Fresh Lip Shine - Red Star_


----------



## babyontheway

MAC love nectar l/g


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## Stephanie*

YSL nude lipstick


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Creme Cup lipstick


----------



## pupeluv

Too Faced glamour gloss in Pillow Talk. I got this as a sample and this is my first time using a Too Faced product and I like it.


----------



## noon

Mac hug me


----------



## devoted7

Chanel GLossimer Pink Teaser


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - april


----------



## pinklipgloss33

Cle de peau beaute silky lipstick in #110


----------



## frick&frack

carmex now


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC lipstick in Quiet, Please with a topcoat of a lipglass (I think Viva Glam VI)


----------



## it'sanaddiction

MAC Angel


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm w/pomegranate oil.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - kanani


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm w/pomegranate oil.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

MAC Angel Lipstick again! Seems like when I'm not sure what to wear, this is the one.


----------



## sun.shyne

_Stila Lip Glaze - Brown Sugar_


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## Mrs.Mac

Clinique Pink Beach


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Beenie

It is changing every time I reapply today it seems. So now it is MAC Creme Cup alternated with Viva Glam Gaga.


----------



## Spendaholic

Tuesday 24th - Chanel Glossimer 92 Glitter & MAC Lip Prep & Prime

Today - Nivea Lip Care.


----------



## designingdancer

Urban Decay lipstick in Indecent and Illamasqua sheer lipgloss in Torture.  And some Rosebud salve underneath!


----------



## HerShe

MAC's To Pamper lipstick and Boy Bait Cremesheen Glass


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - kanani


----------



## krazydaisy

MAC Fun and Flurry


----------



## sun.shyne

_Clinique Superbalm - Raspberry_


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Dior Diorkiss 008 Sorbert Meringue


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## devoted7

^love your avatar! she's too cute!


----------



## HerShe

MAC's To Pamper lipstick with Loud & Lovely Cremesheen Glass


----------



## frick&frack

Lancome juicy tubes pop &#8211; iced cranberry


----------



## kathywko

MAC girl about town


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Lorac Liquid Lipstick in Muse


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Gabrielle


----------



## SugarDaisy

MAC Twig Twig lipstick


----------



## Sweetpea83

Thanks devoted!

For the time being..Nivea chapstick.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Benefit - Who Are You Wearing?


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - april


----------



## roxys

mac lovelorn


----------



## Kittie LaRoche

Essence Almost Famous


----------



## Just 1 More

Lumiere Mineral Cosmetics - Lumi Lips in Holy Grail


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC GaGa


----------



## roxys

Nars Pillow Talk


----------



## frick&frack

Laura mercier lip glace &#8211; lilac


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Mac florabundance lipglass


----------



## babyontheway

La Mer lip balm


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## Cheryl

Chanel Darling


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## babyontheway

Jo Malone lip balm


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-crystal.


----------



## roxys

YSL- Sweet honey


----------



## sun.shyne

_Clinique Superbalm - Raspberry_


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Tracy

Buxom lips Melonie


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

YSL Sensual Silk


----------



## devoted7

chanel hydramax


----------



## pupeluv

Origins Rain and Shine Sugared Peach


----------



## rainrowan

Chanel Rouge Coco Rivoli (brownish blue-red)


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Dior Addict Lip Gloss in Grenadine (Coral)


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - katie


----------



## karester

MAC Lap of Luxury lg


----------



## bnjj

Revlon's Cherries in the Snow.


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## Jeneen

This morning it was MAC For Keeps, now it is MAC Loyal


----------



## frick&frack

sephora lip gloss - forever pink


----------



## it'sanaddiction

MAC Pet Me Please L/S with On The Scene gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## sun.shyne

_MAC Plushglass - Big Kiss_


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - april


----------



## devoted7

Clarins Replenishing lip balm!


----------



## babyontheway

Mac high strung l/s


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Korres Guava Lip Butter


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm w/pomegranate oil.


----------



## HerShe

NARS Dolce Vita Lipgloss


----------



## roxys

Chanel Wild Rose


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## FullyLoaded

Murad Lip Balm


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

YSL Tea Rose


----------



## chris7891

Stila Honeydew lip glaze.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

rosebud salve


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - april


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Snob


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - kanani


----------



## Fendi213

MAC Fuchsia Fix Tinted Lip Conditioner


----------



## krazydaisy

Chanel Rose Dilemma


----------



## it'sanaddiction

MAC Myself l/s


----------



## Livia1

Fresh Sugar Rosé


----------



## babyontheway

Kiehls lip gloss in ny nude


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Popster


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - kanani


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Chanel Laque in Ming


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

NARS Super Orgasm lipgloss


----------



## Tracy

Lip Fusion Fresh


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## DB4me

Chanel lip gloss ~ Beige Guitare


----------



## frick&frack

Laura mercier lip glace &#8211; after hours


----------



## SugarDaisy

Earlier MAC Touch then NYX Gardenia


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## LittleMsPerfect

cherry chapstick


----------



## it'sanaddiction

MAC Pet Me Please L/S


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2 treatment


----------



## babyontheway

Chanel santa barbara and cosmo glossimet- my new favorite combo!


----------



## SugarDaisy

MAC Bubblegum lipstick and VIVA Glam Lady GaGa lipglass


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Viva Glam GaGa lipstick


----------



## Sweetpea83

For the time being..Nivea chapstick.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## babyontheway

La mer lip balm


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - april


----------



## missgiannina

jack black lemon lip balm


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## alexandra28

MAC - Perennial High Style lipgloss


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

NARS Super Orgasm lipgloss


----------



## Jeneen

MAC Viva Glam VI Lipglass


----------



## SugarDaisy

MAC Viva Glam Cyndi Lipglass


----------



## FullyLoaded

MAC Totally Bang Superglass under Lancome Aflame


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## Jeneen

MAC lustreglass in Flashmode


----------



## Elsie87

MAC Lipglass in a bright pink colour


----------



## yellow08

MAC Docile l/g


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

NARS Super Orgasm


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - kanani


----------



## Necromancer

YSL lip pencil #18 and clear lip gloss ny Natio.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

NARS Super Orgasm


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - katie


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Creme Cup


----------



## pellarin22

chanel extrait de gloss inpertinence


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## nwhite

MAC - superior dazzle l/s and docile l/g


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Aveda renewing lip treatment 
SB nude fair lip liner


----------



## babyontheway

Nars harlow


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - april


----------



## krazydaisy

lip balm


----------



## it'sanaddiction

MAC On The Scene lg


----------



## babyontheway

chanel star glossimer


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## babyontheway

mac creme de nude


----------



## Kitsunegrl

MAC lipglass in Angel Wing


----------



## eurobaglady

Chanel Rouge Allure in Darling


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - april


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

MAC Hellraiser L/S


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2 treatment


----------



## SugarDaisy

MAC Twig Twig l/s and Pink Grapefruit l/g


----------



## Sweetpea83

For the time being..Nivea chapstick.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Creme Cup


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - melonie


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm w/pomegranate oil.


----------



## sun.shyne

_NARS Lip Gloss - Oasis_


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

NARS Super Orgasm


----------



## Contessa

Chanel Rouge Allure extrait de gloss in "exces" #60


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - katie


----------



## pinklipgloss33

Chanel Golden Toffee lipgloss


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Livia1

Fresh Sugar Rosé


----------



## Samia

Bobbi Brown Soft Rose Lipstick.


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## sun.shyne

_MAC Tinted Lip Conditioner - Petting Pink_


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sephora lip gloss-forever pink.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

YSL Tea Rose


----------



## mariah9999

MAC Frankly Fresh Lipglass, MAC Spice liner


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Popster


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - april


----------



## alexandra28

YSL Rouge Volupte #2


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## alexandra28

YSL - Coral Sun


----------



## MakeupDIY

EOS Lemon Drop Lip Balm


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - katie


----------



## J`adore LV

MAC Jublilee


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## alexandra28

MAC - Life's a Breeze lip pencil and MAC Nymphette lipglass


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC:
Stripdown lipliner
Frenzy lipstick
Tan pigment in center of top & bottom lip


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - kanani


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Chanel Glossimer in Rose Dilemma


----------



## ByMoonlight

Clinique Pink Beach, NARS Pillow Talk. Pink beach is a shimmery cool-toned pink, and pillow talk is a mauve-y MLBB shade. It's my first time wearing this combo and it looks so pretty.


----------



## babyontheway

chanel star glossimer


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Dior Ultr Gloss Glow


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## ellacoach

YSL Rouge Pur Lipstick - #148 Tea Rose
YSL Gloss Pur - #1 Nude


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Odette

Korres Guava Lip Butter


----------



## sun.shyne

_Just plain ole Cherry ChapStick today._


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - kanani


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Stila tinted lip balm - Poire


----------



## MakeupDIY

Lancome Colour Fever Gloss - Inferno


----------



## Livia1

By Terry, Baume de Rose


----------



## megdavivi

Chanel Rouge Allure Genial


----------



## Spendaholic

Chanel Glossimer - 119 Wild Rose


----------



## krazydaisy

Chanel Mica


----------



## 19flowers

Chanel Rouge Allure Darling


----------



## Sweetpea83

For the time being..Nivea chapstick.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

MAC Prive Lipstick


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## babyontheway

stila lip glaze in apricot


----------



## noon

Chanel Glossimer in Mica


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## quincysouth

Chanel Lacque in Phoenix


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2 treatment


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Pinkarat


----------



## SugarDaisy

MAC Made to Last Prolongwear Lipcreme


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## babyontheway

chanel glossimer in pailletes


----------



## it'sanaddiction

MAC On The Scene GLoss, it's been my "go to" recently


----------



## travel&aspirin

ysl rouge volupte in rose opera!


----------



## frick&frack

Chanel glossimer &#8211; imaginaire 84


----------



## J`adore LV

MAC creme d'Nude


----------



## NoSnowHere

MAC Cultured


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## clk55girl

Mac sweetie l/s with docile l/g on top


----------



## noon

Livia1 said:


> By Terry Baume de Rose



me too.


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Stila lip pot lip balm - Poire


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - kanani


----------



## clk55girl

Mac Sandy B l/s with Mac Boy Bait cremesheen gloss


----------



## pmburk

Prada shielding lip balm, tint #1


----------



## babyontheway

Jo Malone lip balm- my lippies are so dry these days


----------



## frick&frack

out to dinner...laura mercier lip glace &#8211; lilac


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## clk55girl

MAC Syrup l/s


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2 treatment


----------



## MrsTGreen

Cherry carmex


----------



## frick&frack

^


buxom lips - april


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Gabrielle


----------



## it'sanaddiction

MAC Prolongwear Overtime


----------



## tatertot

MAC VIVA GAGA Lipglass


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## Beenie

Bert's Bees topped with MAC Steal My Heart lipglass.


----------



## ellacoach

YSL Tea Rose l/s


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2 treatment...so far


----------



## sun.shyne

_Clinique Superbalm - Raspberry_


----------



## it'sanaddiction

MAC Shy Girl


----------



## pupeluv

MAC Surprise Me with A little bit of Origins Sugared Peach on the bottom lip


----------



## NemoAndChula

Calvin Klein Cosmopolitan


----------



## alexandra28

MAC Innocence Beware! and MAC Devilishly stylish


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-crystal.


----------



## NemoAndChula

LypSyl - Beeswax balm


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Livia1

Fresh Sugar Rosé


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - kanani


----------



## MrsTGreen

Chanel Coco Rouge in Sycomore
Chanel Glossimer in Blizzard


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## babyontheway

chanel wild rose glossimer- just got it today and already ordered a back up


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2 treatment


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Now: Amaretto Lip Liner/color by SB
Earlier: Tarte Recycle


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## ashtray-girl

mac cherche la femme l/g (old LE)


----------



## noon

jo malone lip conditioner


----------



## babyontheway

mac english accents lipglass


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC Whirl lip pencil
MAC Plum Dandy lipstick


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips &#8211; starr


----------



## babyontheway

chanel muskat glossimer


----------



## devoted7

clarins lip balm


----------



## FullyLoaded

MAC Ban This! DTWglass


----------



## Livia1

By Terry


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Dior Lip glow lip balm


----------



## noon

a clarins lip gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## otilia

MAC Angel


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## No Cute

My new MAC sappho.  Stain and gloss. Color wears like iron.


----------



## BagloverBurr

strawberry kool-aid lip smackers - haha


----------



## devoted7

clarins pink sugar


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2 treatment


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Aveda Lip Renewing treatment, Smashbox Glam Color Zoom liquid lipstick


----------



## sun.shyne

_NARS Lipgloss - Scandal_


----------



## roxys

Chanel- pink teaser


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC Frenzy


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Trish McEvoy Innocent L/S


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel  fatale...


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Tarte - Recycle (or reuse)


----------



## devoted7

MAC Lush & Bright


----------



## frick&frack

sephora lip gloss - forever pink


----------



## pickle

100% Natural Botanical medley Chapstick. I am impressed with these. I dislike the regular Chapsticks.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Cherry carmex


----------



## babyontheway

Jo Malone lip balm


----------



## it'sanaddiction

MAC Prive L/S


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm w/pomegranate oil.


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC Frenzy


----------



## noon

Kiehls lipbalm


----------



## babyontheway

chanel hydramax lip care


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## isingiswim

chantecaille zinnia lip chic


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## pond23

Chanel Rouge Coco in Organdi Rose


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Gabrielle


----------



## babyontheway

chanel wild rose glossimer


----------



## NoSnowHere

MAC Sweetie


----------



## nwhite

MAC 3N today


----------



## frick&frack

Chanel glossimer &#8211; summer plum 06 (out to dinner)


----------



## lovemysavior

MAC's Spiced Tea.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## Spendaholic

Chanel Glossimer - 119 Wild Rose


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2 treatment


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## otilia

Spendaholic said:


> Chanel Glossimer - 119 Wild Rose



and Chanel Chintz


----------



## MrsTGreen

Cherry carmex


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## noon

Clarins lip gloss


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Frenzy w/Devilishly Stylish lipglass


----------



## noon

Kiehls lipbalm


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips &#8211; starr


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick..for the time being..


----------



## MrsTGreen

Cherry carmex


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## clk55girl

Mac innocence, beware


----------



## it'sanaddiction

MAC Strange Potion L/G


----------



## babyontheway

chanel hydramax


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Chanel glossimer Rose Dilemmia 144


----------



## frick&frack

clarins color quench lip balm &#8211; ultra-violet 09


----------



## discoAMOUR

lancome 'all done up', with bare minerals buxom lips 'jessica' as in irredescent peach over it. HOTTTT!!!


----------



## roxys

philosophy bubble gum


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## SugarDaisy

Mac Wicked Ways lipglass


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2 treatment


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sephora lip gloss-forever pink.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Tried the new Smashbox O-gloss gold from the new kit while in Sephora, I loved it!


----------



## nekonat

Chanel Dragon with Chanel's Confidentelle Rouge Allure extrait... a surprising fushia look?

http://img824.imageshack.us/img824/5426/dsc01312fu.jpg


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips &#8211; clair


----------



## peach.

MAC Dazzleglass in Baby Sparks


----------



## Spendaholic

yesturday - Chanel Glossimer - 119 Wild Rose


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2 treatment


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC Plum Dandy


----------



## frick&frack

Sephora lip gloss &#8211; flushed


----------



## FullyLoaded

NYX Lacquer in Fuschia under Lancome Color Fever Gloss in Aflame


----------



## twin53

burts bees lip balm


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick..


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## MrsTGreen

MrsTGreen said:


> MAC Plum Dandy



Again today


----------



## nekonat

Chanel rouge allure dragon


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## aquablueness

Zoya's Hot Lips in Smoochie, love this shade/gloss


----------



## NoSnowHere

Carmex cherry flavor


----------



## karester

MAC Cult of Cherry lg


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Stila lip balm -Poise


----------



## devoted7

Clarins Rouge Joli - Pink Sugar ~


----------



## frick&frack

Chanel glossimer &#8211; myriade 106


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC Funbathing


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Joannek1717

From Estee Lauder - Rose du bois lipstick, blush lipgloss and spice liner....a/k/a one of last years specials for breast cancer awareness/fund raising....


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

TheBalm water-my-melon


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Chantecaille Helios Lipstick


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## nekonat

MAC-Strange potion


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Chanel glossimer- Delight


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Dylan's Candy Bar Coconut Bon Bon Balm


----------



## luv2smilexo

chantecaille guava gloss


----------



## BagloverBurr

Nars orgasm...i am starting to not like it, any other Nars suggestions?


----------



## MrsTGreen

Cherry carmex


----------



## babyontheway

Mac viva gaga lipstick and chanel pulsion glossimer


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-crystal.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Cherry carmex


----------



## frick&frack

laura mercier lip colour &#8211; subtle lips


----------



## isingiswim

laura mercier lip stains in mulberry and scarlet


----------



## Spendaholic

Chanel Glossimer - 119 Wild Rose 
MAC Prep & Prime.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm w/pomegranate oil.


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC Whirl l/l & Plum Dandy l/s


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Aussiegal

Badger lip balm in Chai Rose


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm w/pomegranate oil.


----------



## sun.shyne

_MAC Plushglass - Oversexed_


----------



## xichic

Laura Mercier Cinnamon


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - starr


----------



## J`adore LV

MAC velvet teddy


----------



## nekonat

MAC Strange Potion


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## MrsTGreen

Chanel Coco Rouge in Sycomore & glossimer in Blizzard


----------



## ByeKitty

L'oreal Studio Secrets lipstick in 411 - Nude


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## Cheryl

YSL Stick gloss #1


----------



## sun.shyne

_Fresh Lipgloss - Sugar Cherry_


----------



## nekonat

Tom Ford Smoke Red


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## fabchick1987

Sephora brand lipgloss over nivea tinted strawberry lip balm


----------



## LoveHappens

~MAC~Queen's Sin


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sephora lip gloss-forever pink.


----------



## babyontheway

chanel muscat glossimer


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## noon

YSL tea rose


----------



## frick&frack

Sephora lip gloss &#8211; rosy glow


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick..


----------



## babyontheway

la mer lip balm


----------



## kathywko

maybelline colorsensational lipstick in pink please


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## sun.shyne

_NARS Lip Gloss - Luster_


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Dior Lipglow lip balm


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips &#8211; margarita


----------



## FullyLoaded

Lancome Electric Pink color fever gloss


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## nekonat

Fresh Sugar Rose


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

MAC Angel


----------



## BagloverBurr

NARS- Tempest


----------



## Nat

Chanel Rouge Allure - Insouciante


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Underage


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip gloss-zesty red.


----------



## kiss_p

Buxom lipgloss in Charity


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## BagloverBurr

apple cider chapstick from Avon


----------



## nekonat

Chanel-Santal Laque


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2 treatment


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC GaGa


----------



## Spendaholic

Chanel Glossimer - 119 Wild Rose


----------



## Sweetpea83

Will be..NARS lip gloss-supervixen..


----------



## noon

Clarins lip perfecting gloss in #3


----------



## peach.

MAC Way to Love lipstick. I'm sad that this was LE and I'm halfway through it.


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2 treatment


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## sun.shyne

_NARS Lipgloss - Stella_


----------



## nekonat

Chanel Allure Laque-Santal


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Creme Cup


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

Sephora Ultra Shine Lip Gloss in 08 Blushing Shimmery


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC Plum Dandy l/s & Milani Summer Baby l/g


----------



## BagloverBurr

body shop sweet lemon lip butter


----------



## LAJUKU

Ambre Rose - Laura Mercier


----------



## krazydaisy

MAC's gaga lipgloss


----------



## Samia

MAC Hug Me


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## noon

Dior pink heiress and a chanel gloss in #11 I think.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

YSL - Sensual Silk


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips -kanani


----------



## Tracy

MAC Creme de Nude (which makes me look dead) with Tarte Double Dose lip gloss in Acai Boost--bright pink


----------



## nekonat

MAC-Strange Potion


----------



## Contessa

YSL Rouge Couture #9


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## tadpolenyc

bobbi brown lip sheer in rosy topped with rose shimmer lip tint.


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Mrs H

NARS Dolce Vita. And my husband!


----------



## LAJUKU

NARS Lip Gloss (Rage)


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: 
Cork lip pencil
Frenzy lipstick
Devilishly Stylish lipglass


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Popster


----------



## sun.shyne

_MAC Plushglass - Oversexed_


----------



## Sonic Peaches

MAC Comet Blue Dazzleglass


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - clair


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Mac underage lipglass


----------



## noon

Jo Malone lip conditioner. before that it was Mac hug me.


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC Plum Dandy & Milani gloss in Summer Baby


----------



## babyontheway

chanel wild rose glossimer


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## krazydaisy

Sonic Peaches said:


> MAC Comet Blue Dazzleglass


I've been wanting this so bad for sometime now


----------



## kiss_p

Buxom lipgloss in Destiny


----------



## singsongjones

MAC ****ake lipstick w/ Spite Lipglass...


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-crystal.


----------



## LAJUKU

Guerlain Kiss Kiss Gloss


----------



## it'sanaddiction

MAC Fuchsia Fix Lip Treatment


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## Karenada

carmex cherry lipbalm


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - starr


----------



## krazydaisy

Philosophy-Kiss


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Cherry carmex


----------



## Sonic Peaches

krazydaisy said:


> I've been wanting this so bad for sometime now



^Its actually very pretty if you can find one.  It's shocking blue in the tube, but looks good alone (my fav) or over lipstick, especially blue-based ones (like blue reds like Ruby Woo).


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC lipstick in Russe.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## Karenada

carmex cherry lip balm and eyeko mayfair lipgloss


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - betty


----------



## sw0pp

MAC Tanarama Lipstick with Prrr Lipglass


----------



## omgblonde

MAC Viva Glam VI lipstick with Smashbox O-gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## LittleMsPerfect

Mac-Ruby Woo


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## Karenada

carmex cherry lipbalm


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Pulled out my Stila tube of "Joan" which I usually wear in the Fall


----------



## cloudzz

Anna Sui 304


----------



## lil_peanut

MAC "Retro"


----------



## babyontheway

chanel wild rose glossimer (my natural lip color, but only a little better)


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## FullyLoaded

MAC Venetian


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2 treatment


----------



## sun.shyne

_Bobbi Brown Crystal Lip Gloss_


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## sw0pp

YSL Rouge Pur #124 - beautiful nude shade


----------



## surferchick2

Armani sheer #19


----------



## monokuro

Loving my Chanel Extrait de Gloss in Confidence!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

MAC Fuchsia Fix Lip Treatment


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## babyontheway

chanel hydramax + active care


----------



## DisCo

MAC LE Twig-Twig for daytime, MAC Supersequin or MAC 5N for night


----------



## Cheryl

YSL Volupte Gloss #3 Cherry


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## sun.shyne

_Jack Black - Lemon & Chamomile Lip Balm_


----------



## nekonat

korres guava lip balm


----------



## MrsTGreen

Cherry Carmex


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - clair


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## Chicon

Dior Rouge Premiere


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2 treatment


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

YSL Tea Rose


----------



## platinum_girly

Too faced lip injection in Techno glow


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Chanel glossimer in Delight


----------



## Karenada

eyeko mayfair lipgloss


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

Mac LipGlass in Schemer


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry rose de baume


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## noon

posie tint and chanel glossimer mica on top


----------



## monokuro

Chanel glossimer in Mica.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## sw0pp

Lancôme Color Fever Gloss 206


----------



## otilia

YSL Ultimate Beige


----------



## nekonat

Chanel Dragon


----------



## Spendaholic

Nivea lip care.


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2 treatment


----------



## Sonic Peaches

MAC Spice lip pencil and MAC Clear lipglass.


----------



## Ivy Lin

Avon Lip Color in Rose Gold


----------



## Mrs H

L'oreal Glam Shine gloss in Sheer Grenadine


----------



## perlefine

Weleda Everon Lipbalm


----------



## sw0pp

Giorgio Armani Smooth Lipstick in Nr. 4


----------



## nekonat

Korres Mango lipcolor in Peach


----------



## Lanier

MAC Cute-ster lipstick and Mimmy lipglass (both from the Hello Kitty collection)


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## monokuro

Aquafina flavorsplash in citrus blend. (=


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - starr


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC:
Stripdown l/l
Frenzy l/s
Devilishly Stylish l/g


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## nekonat

Sugar Rose lip treatment


----------



## babyontheway

Nars chastity lip lacquer


----------



## twin53

paula dorf - havana
chanel - cristalle lip gloss


----------



## Ivy Lin

Burt's Bees Lip Balm with Pomegranate Oil


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## krinkles597

MAC Viva Glam V


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2 treatment


----------



## Twinklette

MAC Viva Glam II.


----------



## ellacoach

Tom Ford Private Blend lipstick in Blush Nude


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care.


----------



## sun.shyne

_MAC Tinted Lip Conditioner - Petting Pink_


----------



## Mrs H

Benefit Life On the A List lipgloss


----------



## nekonat

Chanel Rouge Laque in Santal


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Chanel glossimer in delight


----------



## noon

YSL pure shine in pink diamond.


----------



## sabishka

Everyday combo:

Nars Fantasia l/l
Revlon Super Lust. l/s in Blush
Revlon Super Lust. l/g in Nude Lustre


----------



## twin53

burts bees lip balm


----------



## pinklipgloss33

YSL rouge volupte perle #101 Beige Caress


----------



## monokuro

chanel glossimer in mica. =D


----------



## Coco Belle

twin53 said:


> burts bees lip balm



me too!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

MAC Faerie Glen


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - clair


----------



## Sonic Peaches

MAC Prrr Lipglass


----------



## FullyLoaded

NYX Chaos


----------



## Farforah

MAC Viva Glam Gaga .. GaGa lipstick


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2 treatment


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care.


----------



## sun.shyne

_NARS Lipgloss - Luster_


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care.


----------



## sun.shyne

_Chanel Glossimer - Pink Pulsion_


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2 treatment


----------



## krinkles597

Dior Addict Mauve Royale


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC Whirl l/l
MAC Plum Dandy l/s
Milani gloss in Summer Baby


----------



## Coco Belle

burt's bees! again!


----------



## Mrs H

Benetint lip balm


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - clair


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Trish McEvoy Innocent Lipstick


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## omgblonde

MAC Dervish lip liner & MAC Real Doll lipstick


----------



## onegirlcreative

same shade(s) everyday:

MAC plum lip liner
MAC pro-longwear jazz-y-razz on bottom & MAC pro-longwear durashell on top.

yup, i mix the two colors together to make my own because i hate their colors individually. this seems to work the best for me. i have really rosy cheeks, so i have to be careful with too pink/red or too brown. so mauves are the best for me, and since they discontinued my favorite mauve, this is what i have to resort to now.


----------



## noon

YSL pink diamond


----------



## ashtray-girl

mac l/s hue  and nymphette l/g dabbed on top (no lipliner needed)


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## babyontheway

chanel star glossimer


----------



## Kitsunegrl

MAC lipglass Star Nova


----------



## noon

MAC hug me


----------



## keodi

mac chestnut lipliner, and mac lipgloss in madcap.


----------



## tatertot

MAC Lady GaGa lipglass


----------



## piperlu

Chanel Lip Cream Moisturizer
Trish McEvoy (fat) lip liner in Nude
Chanel Rouge Coco in Muse


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care.


----------



## nicci404

Rosebud Salve - in a tube!


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## MrsTGreen

Cherry carmex


----------



## sw0pp

Giorgio Armani Rouge d'Armani Beige 100


----------



## *ilovebrad*

Neutrogena lip balm


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm w/pomegranate oil.


----------



## sun.shyne

_NARS Lipgloss - Oasis_


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## noon

Dior pink heiress


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Dior Lip Glow lip balm


----------



## natt

lipgloss  -  Clinique  08 guavagold


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Clinique Black Honey


----------



## twin53

paula dorf - havana


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC:
Cork l/l
Frenzy l/s
Devilishly Stylish l/g


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## krinkles597

MAC Show Orchid


----------



## Kansashalo

Buxom - Brandi


----------



## natt

CLINIQ guavagold  again )


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2 treatment


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care.


----------



## sun.shyne

_Chanel - Pink Pulsion_


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Cle de Peau #2


----------



## nicci404

Chanel Rouge Coco - Stunning


----------



## otilia

MAC Creme d'Nude


----------



## Marloes

Carmex and some MAC Syrup


----------



## pupeluv

MAC - Surprise Me topped w/ NARS Orgasm lip gloss


----------



## alexandra28

Chanel Rouge Allure Laque in Stunt and MAC Satin Brave New Bronze


----------



## miss gucci

LA ROCHE POSAY nutritic lips


----------



## twin53

burts bees lip balm


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC Cork l/l
MAC Frenzy l/s
Milani Serendipity l/g


----------



## natt

MAC angel


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## jchiara

trader joes mint lip balm


----------



## otilia

Maybelline Iridescent Rose Diamonds


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Dior Lip Glow lip balm


----------



## sun.shyne

_NARS Lipgloss - Stella_


----------



## nicci404

Chanel Rouge Allure Laque - Santal


----------



## Mrs H

NARS Catfight lipstick


----------



## alexandra28

YSL Tea Rose


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC Stripdown l/l
MAC Frenzy l/s
Milani Serendipity l/g


----------



## Sonic Peaches

Revlon Just Bitten lipstain in Twilight.


----------



## babyontheway

Mac Lady Gaga l/s


----------



## merekat703

Dior Lipgloss in #157 twin set pink


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## otilia

Chanel Wild rose


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Chanel Rose Dilemma glossimer


----------



## Marloes

Mac viva glam Gaga plus a light pink lipgloss.


----------



## natt

Helena Rubinshtein  lipgloss #66


----------



## pond23

Chanel Mademoiselle Rouge Coco lipstick


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - betty


----------



## natt

YSL  rouge pur 126


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## keodi

mac mad cap lipglass.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## Swanky

Tom Ford vanilla suede


----------



## gga

^Love that color, love TF lipsticks!

Nars Pure Matte in Vesuvio.


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care.


----------



## Samia

MAC Viva Glam Cyndi.


----------



## beauty k addict

lipfusion lip plumping pencil in buff + dior addict ultra gloss in pink silk


----------



## krazydaisy

chanel pink teaser


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Nars striptease


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care.


----------



## babyontheway

chanel star glossimer


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Stila lip pot - Poire


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC Odyssey l/s & Devilishly Stylish l/g


----------



## natt

MAC lip gloss prrr


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## BooYah

Burt's Bees lip gloss


----------



## lbmr58

Mac - Ruby Woo (hoo!)


----------



## noon

YSL pink diamond


----------



## frick&frack

laura mercier lip colour - subtle lips


----------



## kathywko

Chanel Rouge Coco in Chintz with Chanel Aqualumiere in #687 (don't know the name). It is perfection to me


----------



## frick&frack

carmex now


----------



## Lindsay2367

Lip Fusion gloss in Crave.


----------



## Mia Bella

Neosporin Lip Treatment. It's been really dry here. ush:


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care.


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## otilia

YSL Gloss Pur in Rose


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## alexandra28

Dolce and Gabbana Naked lipstick


----------



## laloki

Youngblood Lip Shine in Latte


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## it'sanaddiction

MAC Viva Glam V


----------



## miss gucci

MAC saint germain


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Dior Lip Glow lip balm


----------



## cloudzz

MAC Cut A Caper -> Tartan Tale Collection~
So pretty~~~~


----------



## frick&frack

carmex now


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Cherry carmex


----------



## NemoAndChula

MAC Hang Up l/s (Cremesheen)


----------



## Sweetpea83

Too Faced Diamond Gloss-Champagne.


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Whirl l/l & Plum Dandy l/s


----------



## frick&frack

isomers lip treatment


----------



## Jeneen

MAC lipglass in Lust.


----------



## Beenie

MAC Pink Nouveau


----------



## miss gucci

Blistex everyday care


----------



## kasmom

MAC Cut A Caper


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care.


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-crystal.


----------



## sun.shyne

_NARS Lipgloss - Scandal_


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## nomorerack

Victoria Secret lip gloss, i like it cause its sweet,.. : )


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Cork l/l & Frenzy l/s


----------



## NITE_FOXX

COACH lip gloss in Heather.


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## sansandy

MAC Ever Hip.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip gloss-zesty red.


----------



## natt

YSL  rouge pur #126


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care.


----------



## cocosapphire

MAC Lustre with MAC Ms. Fizz Dazzleglass


----------



## sun.shyne

_MAC Lipglass - Style Warrior_


----------



## NemoAndChula

MAC: Hang Up l/s & Desire l/s mixed together.


----------



## alexandra28

YSL Pearl Rouge Volupte


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - starr


----------



## miss gucci

M-A-C screenqueen


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

Too Faced Diamond Gloss-Champagne.


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care.


----------



## RiikkaH

Smashbox - Deep Red


----------



## otilia

YSL Gloss Pure # 1


----------



## sweetfacespout

My favorite YSL lipgloss in a very pretty raspberry pink shade


----------



## Sonic Peaches

MAC Comet Blue Dazzleglass over MAC Ruby Woo lipstick


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - betty


----------



## j9g8rchic

Chanel Pagoda glossimer


----------



## hobogirl77

sally hansen lipnotic gem gloss


----------



## monokuro

Wore my Chanel glossimer in Mirage.. lovee


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC Odyssey


----------



## SillyLaura

Dior Ultra Gloss in Sari Pink!


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care.


----------



## j9g8rchic

Just put on the eos lip balm I got a couple of weeks ago.  Very curious after reading all of the rants.  Seems on so far.


----------



## pond23

MAC Radiccio (sp?) lipstick and Lavender Wind lipglass


----------



## natt

lipgloss Helena Rubinstein #43 luminous coral


----------



## kathywko

Chanel Rouge Coco in Chintz. I *love* it!!


----------



## NoSnowHere

NARS Super Orgasm gloss.


----------



## girlygirl3

Burberry l/s in Rosewood


----------



## Fille

MAC Lipglass in Wildly Lush.....


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

NARS Super Orgasm gloss


----------



## roundandround

My favo autumn color Diorific 004 Chocolate Chip (another oldie LOL)


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## NemoAndChula

MAC viva glam Cyndi


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC C-Thru


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - clair


----------



## J`adore LV

MAC creme d'nude
MAC boybait


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## northernbelle33

Body Shop Delipscious in Raspberry.


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philsophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC GaGa


----------



## roundandround

Chanel Shanghai Red


----------



## color_lover456

MAC Perfectly Pink (Blue Storm 2007)...smells a little crayon-y, but i'm on my last fourth of the lipglass.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - starr


----------



## nicci404

Laura Mercier Lip Glace - Blush


----------



## monokuro

Aquafina lip balm. =D


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC:
Cork l/l
Frenzy l/s
Devilishly Stylish l/g


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Princess_01

mac viva glam IV


----------



## Fille

GOSH Darling, a very nude one.


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## ipudgybear

chapstick and victoria's secret lip gloss


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Creme Cup


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Beenie

MAC Hello Kitty Strayin' l/s


----------



## Tinkerbells

MAC - Creme In Your Coffee


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - starr


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Cork l/l & Frenzy l/s


----------



## luckyblonde3295

MAC Dubonette lipstick


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-crystal.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Cyndi


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## roundandround

Dior-Gloss Show 355


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

YSL Rouge Pur - Golden Melon


----------



## Tracy

Elf lipstick in Rosey Raisin


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - starr


----------



## nattie

lanvin x h&m in red


----------



## sansandy

MAC Sweetie


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

YSL Golden Melon


----------



## Spendaholic

Chanel Glossimer Wild Rose.


----------



## pond23

MAC Aristo-Cat


----------



## otilia

Spendaholic said:


> Chanel Glossimer Wild Rose.



Me too.


----------



## Tracy

Lip Fusion Fresh lipgloss


----------



## sansandy

MAC Hug Me & Boy Bait Cremesheen Glass


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

YSL Tea Rose


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2 treatment


----------



## Tracy

Elf lipstick in Nicely Nude with Elf 2 in 1 conditioning Gloss in Golden


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Underage lipglass


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC Cork l/l
MAC Plastique l/s
Milani Serendipity l/g


----------



## noon

YSL rouge volupte #1


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - clair


----------



## hamulcahy

Fresh - Sugar and Burberry Lip Gloss


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## shirly3

Mentholatum lip protector


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care.


----------



## EasterBunny

lanvin x H&M rose


----------



## Tracy

Elf lipstick in Pouty Petal


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

YSL frivolous pink


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Dolce & Gabbana Baby Darling Lipstick


----------



## babyontheway

chanel glossimer star


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Cork l/l & Plastique l/s


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - starr


----------



## J`adore LV

MAC lipstick creme d'nude 
MAC cremesheen glass boy bait


----------



## flsurfergirl3

MAC Hue & NARS Turkish Delight


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Chanel Rouge Allure Laque - Dragon


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care.


----------



## coconutsboston

Just chapstick today


----------



## MrsTGreen

Cherry carmex


----------



## frick&frack

Chanel glossimer  imaginaire 84


----------



## gwendolen

Blistex


----------



## NemoAndChula

Bourjois La Creme


----------



## J`adore LV

MAC lipstick--jubilee
MAC lipglass--C-thru


----------



## sweetart

YSL pur shine in metallic pink


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Fresh Sugar Lips


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC C-Thru


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## krinkles597

MAC Fanfare


----------



## Scorpion-ness

Avon moisture therapy(base), coffee bean (liner), and L.A. Colors "Fresh" (cheapie brand I found that I luv)


----------



## pmburk

Korres wild rose lip butter


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - starr


----------



## Auzzie

Chanel Rouge Allure Laque in Ming.


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC Cork l/l & Essence Look At Me l/s


----------



## sansandy

Benefit La La Land.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## Scorpion-ness

Avon moisture therapy(base), coffee bean (liner), Maybelline Raisin lip color


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## lavenderspice

MAC Viva Glam V


----------



## krinkles597

Shea butter


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care.


----------



## pmburk

Prada shielding balm in tint #1


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care.


----------



## skydive nikki

Laura Mercier lip gloss in  babydoll.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## pmburk

Burt's Bees super shiny lip gloss in Zesty Red.


----------



## otilia

organdi rose by chanel


----------



## sansandy

MAC Hug Me


----------



## CoCo Chanel5

chanel old colors 55 autom maybe expire  ,before 2 or 3years

it is dark brown


----------



## Scorpion-ness

Avon Sheer Mocha


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Bobbi Brown Petal


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## J`adore LV

MAC C-thru lipglass


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## fashionforlife

MAC lady danger


----------



## it'sanaddiction

MAC Lip conditioner in Fuchsia Fix


----------



## gina2328

Chanel Waikiki (discontinued but I have backups) with Dior Addict Ultra Gloss in 257 Pink Trench


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## sun.shyne

_MAC Dazzleglass - Get Rich Quick_


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care.


----------



## Scorpion-ness

L.A. Colors "Fresh"


----------



## Jeneen

MAC lust with MAC big baby layered on top


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

YSL Frivolous Pink


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - starr


----------



## MrsTGreen

Cherry carmex


----------



## frick&frack

carmex now


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip gloss-zesty red.


----------



## sun.shyne

_MAC Dazzleglass - Date Night_


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care.


----------



## frick&frack

sephora lip gloss - flushed


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC Cork l/l & Essence Look At Me l/s


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Cremecup


----------



## Aylilith

Dior Addict High Shine #260 Pink Couture


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care.


----------



## pond23

MAC Aristo-cat


----------



## mysticrita

Nars matte lipstick in Vesuvio : deep red. BEAUTIFUL, i adore it, jst bought it yesterday.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - clair


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care.


----------



## twin53

burts bees lip balm


----------



## frick&frack

Chanel glossimer  imaginaire 84


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Carmex & MAC Snob


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## nekonat

Fresh rose


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care.


----------



## NoSnowHere

Nars super o gloss.


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-crystal.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Prada shielding lip balm in soft red and Dior Lip Glow lip balm were in heavy rotation today


----------



## intheevent

Nars - missbehaving gloss


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## MrsTGreen

L'oreal l/s in Majestic Mauve


----------



## frick&frack

carmex now


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## sun.shyne

_MAC Lipglass - Viva Glam VI_


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2 treatment


----------



## pmburk

Burt's Bees lip gloss in zesty red.


----------



## NoSnowHere

Baby doll gloss by Victoria's Secret


----------



## FullyLoaded

Kevyn Aucoin liquid patent lip Aquarouge & Sephora Ultra Shine gloss So Electric


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care.


----------



## pmburk

Right now: Korres lip butter in wild rose.


----------



## frick&frack

sephora lip gloss - flushed


----------



## j9g8rchic

elf mineral lip gloss in Trendsetter (at least I think that is the name)


----------



## MrsTGreen

L'oreal l/s in Majestic Mauve


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2 treatment


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sephora lip gloss-forever pink.


----------



## terebina786

MAC Whirl Lipliner topped off with Plumful lipstick.


----------



## pmburk

Alternating between Estee Lauder lasting color lipstick in "Rose Tea" and Burt's Bees pomegranate lip balm.


----------



## PrincessD

Kiehl's #1 lip balm, I'm so addicted to it!!


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC Cork l/l & Essence Look At Me l/s


----------



## ellacoach

YSL Tea Rose lipstick


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care.


----------



## MJDaisy

Nars Super Orgasm.


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Bobbi Brown - Crystal Pink


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## baglover1973

lip fusion in clear


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## MrsTGreen

Cherry carmex


----------



## Scorpion-ness

LA Colors Frosted Berries


----------



## NemoAndChula

Lancome Pink Organza


----------



## frick&frack

sephora lip gloss - flushed


----------



## Dee.

Stila lip glaze in blush


----------



## it'sanaddiction

MAC Prive Lipstick


----------



## Iluvbags

mac love nectar​


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip gloss-zesty red.


----------



## bjayadesigns

MAC Bronzezilla


----------



## pmburk

Aveda uruku color gloss in tangerine.


----------



## MrsTGreen

NYC Caramel l/s


----------



## nekonat

Korres guava lip balm


----------



## keodi

MAC madcap lipglass lined in MAC chestnut lip pencil..


----------



## krazydaisy

chanel pink teaser


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## Designer_Love

chapstick


----------



## crystal-d

Mac


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## NemoAndChula

NARS Viridiana


----------



## MrsTGreen

Cherry carmex


----------



## pond23

MAC Radiccio lipstick


----------



## NoSnowHere

Mac cthru lipglass


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - starr


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care.


----------



## Sonic Peaches

Chanel Rouge Coco in Talisman


----------



## Tracy

Elf lipstick in Rosey Tan with MAC Enchantress lipglass on top.


----------



## ipudgybear

chapstick and Victoria's Secret lip gloss


----------



## NoSnowHere

Philosophy gloss in bubbly


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Creme D'nude


----------



## frick&frack

Chanel glossimer  myriade 106


----------



## MrsTGreen

NYC l/s in Garnet


----------



## it'sanaddiction

B&BW Twisted Peppermint Gloss


----------



## j9g8rchic

Philosophy Peppermint Bark gloss      mmmmmmm yummy


----------



## Livia1

Fresh Sugar Rosé Lip Treatment


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip gloss-zesty red.


----------



## nc.girl

Clinique SuperBalm in Black Honey (Sephora exclusive). I love, love, love the SuperBalms! Totally non-sticky, moisturizing, and a nice hint of natural yet noticeable color.


----------



## MrsTGreen

MrsTGreen said:


> NYC l/s in Garnet


 
Again today.


----------



## ellacoach

YSL Rouge Volupte #1


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care.


----------



## krazydaisy

Chanel pink teaser


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - clair


----------



## jchiara

trader joes mint lip balm


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## tatertot

good ole' La Mer lip balm


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## keodi

MAC madcap.


----------



## sun.shyne

_NARS Lipgloss - Luster_


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care


----------



## sweetart

ysl pur shine in metallic pink


----------



## MrsTGreen

Chanel Rouge Coco in Sycomore
Chanel Glossimer in Blizzard


----------



## frick&frack

Sephora lip gloss  rosy glow


----------



## savvyblonde

MAC Viva Glam- Lady Gaga


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## sansandy

MAC VG VI Lipglass


----------



## MissDarkEyes

Clinique's Black Honey gloss with MAC's Chestnut lipliner.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Cherry carmex


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## declaredbeauty

Revlon Colorburst lipstick in Rosy Nude layered with Sally Hansen Colorfill lipgloss in temptress


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - starr


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care


----------



## alisaxlee

-Maybelline Line Stylist in Caramel
-Chanel Rouge Coco in Magnolia
-Lorac Multiplex in Vivid


----------



## Necromancer

Vaseline lip balm


----------



## gina2328

Weleda Everon Lip Balm


----------



## sun.shyne

_NARS Lipgloss - Oasis_


----------



## flocon de neige

Lancôme Juicy Tube Apricot


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC Whirl l/l
MAC Plum Dandy l/s
Milani Summer Baby l/g


----------



## pickle

YSL Rouge Pure Shine 93


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Chanel Glossimer - Delight


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips  margarita


----------



## pinklipgloss33

Urban Decay naked lip liner all over
Nars Tempest lip gloss on top


----------



## Sonic Peaches

Tarina Tarantino -- l/s in Showroom


----------



## Necromancer

Dior Serum De Rouge #580


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

MAC Ever HIP


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2 treatment


----------



## NoSnowHere

MAC High Tea+NARS Super O


----------



## MrsTGreen

Cherry carmex


----------



## fabchick1987

Nivea lip balm and revlon lipstick in timeless tawny


----------



## Spendaholic

Chanel Glossimer 119 Wild Rose.


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2 treatment


----------



## MrsTGreen

Cherry carmex


----------



## missgiannina

rosebud salve


----------



## yvr_honey

MAC Hug Me lipstick
Clinique Baby Buff liner


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## Arija

dior little red dress gloss


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Whirl l/l & Plum Dandy l/s


----------



## LaVieBoheme

NARS lip pencil in roman holiday & NARS lip gloss in turkish delight


----------



## lovemysavior

Chapstick.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## SugarDaisy

MAC- Fresh Brew lipstick and NARS Hustler gloss


----------



## frick&frack

carmex now


----------



## sansandy

MAC VG Cyndi


----------



## sweetfacespout

Carmex


----------



## siworae

vaseline


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Origins Lip Remedy


----------



## afcgirl

MAC Creme Cup


----------



## pinklipgloss33

Urban Decay Naked lip liner all over
Tarte Champagne Brunch lip sheer on top


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC Cork l/l & Essence Look At Me l/s


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## missgiannina

jack black balm


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care.


----------



## ellacoach

Tom Ford Blush Nude lipstick


----------



## LaVieBoheme

MAC pretty please lipstick


----------



## tatertot

La Mer balm and MAC Viva GAGA lipglass


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

MAC Ever Hip Lipstick


----------



## merekat703

MAC nymphette


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## krazydaisy

MAC up the amp


----------



## Necromancer

A Sally Hansen Diamond lip gloss that I bought today while I was out and about. The shade is Engaging.


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care.


----------



## CoachDivaNC

Fresh Sugar Lip Treatment SPF 15.... Amazing Lip Balm


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## sun.shyne

_NARS Lipgloss - Scandal_


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Cork l/l & Plastique l/s


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Carmex. i'm sick


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - clair


----------



## NoSnowHere

VS lipgloss in Babydoll


----------



## Cheryl

mac ornimental lusterglass


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## Little Dynamite

MAC Fabby lipstick


----------



## missgiannina

mac angel


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Chanel Glossimer in Wild Rose


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care.


----------



## Terezkaaaa

Mac Dazzleglass - love alert


----------



## NoSnowHere

Dazzleglass Cream in My Favorite Pink


----------



## flsurfergirl3

NARS Honolulu Honey & MAC Pretty Please


----------



## icecreamom

Chanel Giggle


----------



## Livia1

Fresh Sugar Rosé Lip Treatment


----------



## missgiannina

nars giza


----------



## fabfashions4me

MAC Verve.


----------



## ColdSteel

Burt's bees (never leave home without it) plus Maybelline Twinkle.


----------



## pond23

Chanel Nakkar


----------



## missgiannina

jack black balm


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Cork l/l & Plastique l/s


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care.


----------



## frick&frack

Chanel glossimer  myriade 106


----------



## flsurfergirl3

MAC Viva Glam Gaga & Creme d' Nude (big shocker)


----------



## Samia

Bobbi Brown Lipstick in Carnation


----------



## otilia

Chanel Chintz


----------



## halfasleep

Mac Faux


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Sephora Pretty Praline l/l
NYC Brandy Sparkle l/s
MAC Sinnamon l/g


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Hourglass Ignite Lip Gloss


----------



## missgiannina

jack black lipbalm


----------



## EllAva

Too Faced - Sex Pot, my new favorite!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Now I'm wearing cherry carmex.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## dorothy45

Today I'm wearing Mac lipstick on my lips.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip gloss-zesty red.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## Spendaholic

Chanel Glossimer 87 Seashell.


----------



## Anna R.

MAC in Ramblas Red


----------



## MrsTGreen

Cherry carmex


----------



## tatertot

La Mer balm and MAC Bubbles


----------



## krazydaisy

just la mer's lip blam, love the way it taste lol


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Mac Fashion Scoop


----------



## SillyLaura

Chanel Rouge Coco in Chintz. Love this colour!


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## sun.shyne

_MAC Plushglass - Oversexed_


----------



## pmburk

Smashbox Double Take lip pencil in praline, and Lacura pearl & shine lip balm.


----------



## GingerSnap527

MAC - Dazzleglass in Baby Sparks


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Whirl l/l & NYC Brandy Sparkle l/s


----------



## Cornflower Blue

Chanel Coco Rouge in Perle topped off with This Works Turbo Balm.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## babyontheway

MAC angel l/s


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Chantecaille Helios L/S


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care.


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## pmburk

pmburk said:


> Smashbox Double Take lip pencil in praline...


 
Same today, but with Lacura lipstick in Cool Sand.


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2 treatment


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## Mitzy

Carmex for me, too. Have a terrible head cold.
Gonna try treating it with cheesecake in a minute. I think it's an experiment someone needs to undertake for mankind's sake.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - clair


----------



## Beriloffun

CHANEL peregrina!


----------



## ByMoonlight

MAC Dazzle Glass in Money Honey. I love that Lady Gaga song!


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## Spendaholic

Chanel Glossimer 119 Wild Rose.


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Cork l/l, Frenzy l/s, & Sinnamon l/g


----------



## creditcardfire

Dior Lip Glow. I LOVE this stuff.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Chanel Glossimer in Rose Dilemma


----------



## NoSnowHere

Korres lip butter in guava


----------



## krazydaisy

ByMoonlight said:


> MAC Dazzle Glass in Money Honey. I love that Lady Gaga song!


was that lipgloss named after her song?


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care.


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC Odyssey l/s & VS beauty rush Sweet Gleam l/g


----------



## NoSnowHere

Rimmell airy fairy ls + MAC a flurry of fun lg


----------



## missgiannina

rosesalve


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - clair


----------



## babyontheway

Jo Malone lip balm


----------



## frick&frack

carmex now


----------



## gnourtmat

I just bought the Just Bitten Revlon Lipstain + Balm.... I love it!


----------



## karester

Wore MAC Nymphette today. Love it.


----------



## Necromancer

YSL lip pencil #13 and Natio clear lip gloss.


----------



## BlushResponse

Kat Von D's Celebutard lipstick with MAC's Underage lipgloss.


----------



## krinkles597

Chanel Rose Dentelle


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Cherry carmex


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care.


----------



## NoSnowHere

MAC Sweetie w/YSL golden gloss #10.


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Mac Fashion Scoop + on top i put a little bit of Mac myth love how it looks


----------



## frick&frack

clarins color quench lip balm  ultra-violet 09


----------



## GlamourAsh

NARS dolce vita


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## singsongjones

Smith's Rosebud Salve


----------



## Necromancer

just a lip balm by Vaseline


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care.


----------



## m_k

I am really into Black Lipstick lately. I have on *Rock Chic* by Miss Sporty. It is a black gloss. I have been wearing for the last 2 days. Below is a picture of me in the lip shade taken yesterday.


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## Livia1

Fresh Sugar Rosé


----------



## skydive nikki

Dior  lip glow.  Love this stuff!


----------



## Bethc

Chanel Mademoiselle


----------



## m_k

this evening I am wearing *Coral Fire* color sensational by Maybelline


----------



## ljavu

Chanel lipstick #29


----------



## Stilettolife

maybellene plum-tastic lip gloss


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - starr


----------



## Blue_Star

Mac lipglass supreme


----------



## fabchick1987

CO bigelow lemon and pomegranate lip cream


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Cork l/l, Frenzy l/s, Sinnamon l/g


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care.


----------



## m_k

Pomegranate(18) by Revlon


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sephora lip gloss-forever pink.


----------



## otilia

YSL Gloss Pur # 1 and MAC Creme d'Nude


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## ellacoach

NARS Turkish Delight


----------



## yeppun_1

mac soar lipliner + plumful lipstick


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## cobalt71

Victoria Secret Beauty Rush gloss in Tropicool


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Cork l/l, Plastique l/s, & Sinnamon l/g


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Spendaholic

Chanel Glossimer 119 Wild Rose.


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## Livia1

Fresh Sugar Rosé


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## missgiannina

mac blankety


----------



## m_k

At the moment Chapstick in original flavour


----------



## Blue_Star

Mac spirited lipglass


----------



## northernbelle33

The Body Shop Delipscious Sheer Lip Color in Raspberry and C.O. Bigelow Mentha Organics Sheer Lip Tint (it's really a sparkly gloss) in Sheer Rose


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - betty


----------



## Bethc

Bobbi Brown - Ruby


----------



## frick&frack

carmex now


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## kwin_av_haartz

BB Rosebud!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## fabchick1987

burts beez moisturizing chappy


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Spendaholic

Chanel Glossimer 119 Wild Rose.


----------



## m_k

vaseline with aloe vera


----------



## pinklipgloss33

Loreal infallible lip color in Linda's Beige with Nars Tempest on top


----------



## frick&frack

sephora lip gloss - flushed


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC Stripdown l/l
NYC Caramel l/s
MAC Sinnamon l/g


----------



## it'sanaddiction

MAC Fuchsia Fix TLC


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## sedated_xtc

Mac hello kitty Big Bow =)


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## fabchick1987

chappy


----------



## sun.shyne

_Fresh - Sugar Cherry Lipgloss_


----------



## palacecats

Mary Kay Satin Lips lip balm. It's a 2 part set you put on first an exfoliating cream wash it off then put the lip balm it makes your lips soooooo soft and smooth and helps with lines too!


----------



## otilia

Bobbi Brown Tulle Brown


----------



## m_k

Vinyl Gloss in Lovesick by Rimmel London


----------



## dani1908

NARS Sweet Revenge


----------



## Livia1

Fresh Sugar Rosé


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

MAC Enchantee Kissable


----------



## missgiannina

mac blankety


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - starr


----------



## it'sanaddiction

NARS Chelsea Girls


----------



## Samia

Bobbi Brown Lip Crayon in Honeysuckle


----------



## skydive nikki

MAC so vain kissable


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care


----------



## m_k

cherry flavoured lip balm


----------



## thebeastmeister

Chanel Paris


----------



## MrsTGreen

Sephora Pretty Praline l/l
Chanel Coco Rouge in Sycomore 
Chanel Glossimer in Blizzard


----------



## tatertot

La Mer gloss and Todioki Lip Marker in the Cherry Red stain


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - carmen


----------



## fabchick1987

burts bees lip balm


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## keodi

mac madcap lipglass.


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## ellacoach

mac creme cup lipstick
mac virgin kiss lipglass


----------



## Bethc

Chanel Peregrina


----------



## J`adore LV

MAC jazzed lipstick


----------



## fabchick1987

medicated chapstick


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Cork l/l, Frenzy l/s, Sinnamon l/g


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Bethc

Nars Roman Holiday


----------



## gina2328

Senna Pink Lava, a muted nude pink with gold shimmers.  My lips but better, very wearable for work and gorgeous.


----------



## ellacoach

Chanel Aqualumiere gloss in Bon Bon


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care.


----------



## J`adore LV

MAC  Jubilee lipstick


----------



## fieryfashionist

Chanel rouge coco in Legende!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Mac sweetie


----------



## snoozepig

nars cruising


----------



## frick&frack

sephora lip gloss - flushed


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Cork l/l, Plastique l/s, Sinnamon l/g


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## eitak

Buxom lipgloss in Dolly.


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## fabchick1987

co bigelow lemon and pomegranate lip cream


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Cork l/l, Frenzy l/s, Sinnamon l/g


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## fabchick1987

timeless tawny lipstick and vanilla victorias secret lip gloss


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## babyontheway

La Mer lip balm


----------



## 1SxyTrini

MAC - Dreamy & Flusterose


----------



## MrsTGreen

Cherry carmex


----------



## Spendaholic

this morning - Chanel glossimer 119 Wild Rose
now - Nivea lip care.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

$4.99 Avon clear lip moisturizer

i have to say, it is WAY better than my $24 Fresh Sugar Lips!!!


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## J`adore LV

MAC creme d'nude lipstick & C-thru lipglass


----------



## flsurfergirl3

J`adore LV said:


> MAC creme d'nude lipstick & C-thru lipglass



my two favs!!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

MAC Prive Lipstick


----------



## Spendaholic

Nivea lip care


----------



## fabchick1987

timeless tawny Loreal lipstick and victorias secret lip gloss in toasted almond


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC Odyssey


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chapstick and Lust by MAC on top =)


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - starr


----------



## missgiannina

mac blankety


----------



## tatertot

La Mer balm and MAC bubbles


----------



## Spendaholic

Nivea lip care


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## ashtray-girl

inglot 814 l/s, it's a bright red with yellow undertones, comes out almost orange, no shimmer


----------



## BagsRLoVe

Mac Pretty Please


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## Cornflower Blue

MAC Cremesheen Glass in Richer, Lusher which is the most flattering, gorgeous neutral on me, despite the scary looking apricot, salmon pink colour in the tube...!


----------



## NoSnowHere

Burts bees mango lip balm.


----------



## getdressed

lip fusion in "summer"


----------



## joodi

MAC
hug me


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips  margarita


----------



## missgiannina

jack black lip balm


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC Stripdown l/l, NYC Caramel l/s, MAC Sinnamon l/g


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Mac stripdown lipliner.. mac fashion scoop.. on top I put mac Myth lipstick I love how it looks


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## cutekateN

L'Occitane rose bon-bon


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Dior Ultra Gloss #692 (mauve something!)


----------



## ByMoonlight

NARS Red Lizard


----------



## Spendaholic

Chanel Glossimer 119 Wild Rose.


----------



## kiss_p

Bare Escentuals natural lipgloss in cupcake


----------



## otilia

Chanel Glossimer in Nakkar


----------



## pupeluv

This is'nt wintery but I've been using this for the last couple of days and I love it, Chanel Exquise lipstick with Dior 157 gloss.


----------



## missgiannina

mac boy bait lipglss


----------



## sweetart

clinique chubby stick in whole lotta honey


----------



## frick&frack

laura mercier lip colour  subtle lips


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip gloss-zesty red.


----------



## stylerouge

DNKY Chic Pink from her 25th anniversary lipstick collection- 2nd from left, looks so pretty with my skintone, all the colors are gorgeous. I got the set alst week and have been trying to use a new one everyday. So far I love them all http://******/gZ8xTx


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## tatertot

Chanel Glossimer in Beige Guitar


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

MAC's "Woo Me"


----------



## nicci404

NARS Female Trouble


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Stripdown l/l, Plastique l/s, Sinnamon l/g


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - starr


----------



## ByMoonlight

NARS Pillow Talk Lipgloss


----------



## Tracy

No7 Nude lipliner with Buxom lips Amber on top.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## babyontheway

La Mer lip balm


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## flsurfergirl3

frick&frack said:


> carmex



me too. my lips haven't recovered yet from the dry air in Vegas.


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care.


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sephora lip gloss-forever pink.


----------



## sun.shyne

_NARS Lipgloss - Coup de Coeur_


----------



## pmburk

Burt's Bees Honeysuckle tinted lip balm.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Lysine l and Mac luster glass in flashmode


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - melonie


----------



## sunglow

Korres jasmine lip butter


----------



## Bre

C.O. Bigelow My Favorite Lip Balm. The winter is really taking a toll on my lips


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## cobalt71

MAC "O" lipstick


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Chanel glossimer in Pink Pulsion


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## nicci404

At work - Chanel Pleasing
Home now - nothing


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## sun.shyne

_Just regular ole Chapstick!_


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## otilia

YSL Gloss Pur # 1


----------



## pmburk

Stila lip glaze in Guava.


----------



## MakeupDIY

Softlips Vitamin Enriched.

MACs Innocence Beware


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care.


----------



## sun.shyne

_MAC Dazzleglass - Date Night_


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## nicci404

Chanel Rose Dilemma glossimer


----------



## merekat703

MAC- Woo Me


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Stripdown l/l, Plastique l/s, Sinnamon l/g


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Estee Lauder Electric Cherry Gloss


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care.


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip gloss-zesty red.


----------



## Livia1

Fresh Sugar Rosé


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

Naked lips today. Yesterday, it was Revlon Fire and Ice.


----------



## twin53

burts bees lip balm


----------



## frick&frack

sephora lip gloss - flushed


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Cork l/l, Plastique l/s


----------



## Necromancer

a lip balm by Vaseline


----------



## chinadoll724

korres lip butter in pomegranate


----------



## Bre

Jack Black Balm...for men  It rocks. Bought it for the DH and ended up keeping it for myself.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## it'sanaddiction

MAC Myself L/S


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care.


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## pmburk

Prada lip balm tint #1


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## MrsTGreen

Sephora Pretty Praline l/l
Chanel Coco Rouge in Sycomore
Chanel Glossimer in Blizzard


----------



## Necromancer

Natio clear lip gloss


----------



## flsurfergirl3

MAC Archetype and C-thru lipglass


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## russianchanel

chanel glossimer-myriade


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Gabrielle


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care.


----------



## MakeupDIY

Rimmel Lipstick in Pink Blush I dont like it though xD Too pink.


----------



## Elina0408

Classic Carmex Lip Balm!!


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Gabrielle


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## chrunchy

Lanvin &#9829; H&M "Red" lipstick


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care.


----------



## Christine Dior

Trish McEvoy sexy nude


----------



## sun.shyne

_Philosophy Lip Shine - Raspberry Sorbet_


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Cork l/l, Frenzy l/s


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## babyontheway

chanel glaze glossimer


----------



## frick&frack

clarins color quench lip balm  ultra-violet 09


----------



## nicci404

Chanel Santal


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2 treatment


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip gloss-zesty red.


----------



## pmburk

Prada shielding lip balm, tint #1.


----------



## Livia1

Fresh Sugar Rosé


----------



## pinklipgloss33

Mac Cremesheen lip gloss in Deelight


----------



## LRE

YSL Rouge Volupte lipstick in Lingerie Pink. My favorite!


----------



## sweetart

clinique chubby stick in whole lotta honey


----------



## Spendaholic

Chanel Glossimer 119 Wild Rose.


----------



## keodi

mac madcap lipglass.


----------



## ipudgybear

Victoria's Secret Beauty Rush. Forgot the actual name of the color though.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Cork l/l, Frenzy l/s


----------



## NoSnowHere

YSL golden gloss 10


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## sally.m

Without wanting to sound like Katy Perry - im wearing Cherry ChapStick!


----------



## bign_17

Urban Decay lip junkie lipgloss in Midnight Cowboy....love this!


----------



## Spendaholic

Chanel Glossimer Seashell.


----------



## Necromancer

Dior Serum de Rouge - beige


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - clair


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Dolce & Gabbana Baby Darling Lipstick


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Chanel Coco Rouge in Sycomore
Chanel Glossimer in Blizzard


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - starr


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Avon clear lip conditioner & MAC Pretty Please lipstick


----------



## Bethc

BB Blue Raspberry...my new favorite!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## twin53

burts bees lip balm


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care.


----------



## otilia

MAC Instant Gold


----------



## Livia1

Fresh Sugar Rosé


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - clair


----------



## Necromancer

YSL Lip Pencil #13 with Atelier rose lipstick.


----------



## nicci404

Le Métier de Beaute lip creme - Sweet Creme


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## janice

Chanel l/s in Paris


----------



## jaztee

Apricot Stila Lip Glaze


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care.


----------



## bign_17

Stila lip glaze in Kitten


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Gosh Darling 134 L/S


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care.


----------



## frick&frack

Chanel glossimer  myriade 106


----------



## NoSnowHere

Nars cruising lipstick


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## tatertot

La Mer gloss and Todioki lip pen in the red shade


----------



## Sweetpea83

Too Faced diamond gloss-champagne.


----------



## twin53

burts bees lip balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry rose de baume...


----------



## sun.shyne

_Philosophy Lip Shine - Sweet On You_


----------



## pmburk

L'Oreal Infallible Le Rouge lipstick in Unending Kiss (light pink)


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Mac fashion scoop


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - clair


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Cork l/l, Frenzy l/s


----------



## frick&frack

carmex now


----------



## nicci404

YSL Rouge Pure Shine Sheer Lipstick - Metallic Pink


----------



## Necromancer

Natio clear lip gloss


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care.


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## otilia

MAC Angel


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## Livia1

Fresh Sugar Rosé


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Cork l/l, Plastique l/s, Sinnamon l/g


----------



## Necromancer

Atelier rose lip gloss


----------



## lola_haze

MAC lipglass in Entice - my favorite!


----------



## bergafer3

MAC lipglass "frankly fresh"  from the liberty of london collection


----------



## frick&frack

sephora lip gloss - flushed


----------



## listrikmu

MAC Lipstick in Purple Rite (from the Style Warriors collection)


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## nicci404

Chanel Coco Rouge - Stunning


----------



## noon

Jo malone lip conditioner


----------



## ashtray-girl

carmex


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Mac Fashion Scoop


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Stripdown l/l, Plastique l/s


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - betty


----------



## nicci404

Estee Lauder Pure Color Shine - Nude Rose


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## momo43

ysl rouge volupte #25


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care.


----------



## sun.shyne

_Bobbi Brown Sheer Color Gloss - Marina Pink_


----------



## Livia1

Fresh Sugar Rosé


----------



## teakrist

chanel rouge coco #5 mademoiselle


----------



## sass000

Victoria's Secret lipstick in Instinct and their lipgloss in Slice of heaven.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## Necromancer

Atelier rose beige


----------



## SugarDaisy

MAC Longwear Lipcreme in Till Tomorrow and MAC Heatherette lipglass in Sock Hop


----------



## NoSnowHere

NARS super orgasm


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Stripdown l/l, Plastique l/s


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - clair


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care.


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## flsurfergirl3

NARS Striptease


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## Livia1

Fresh Sugar Rosé


----------



## hyacinthus

NARS Dolce Vita lip gloss.


----------



## FasionDiva

NARS orgasm


----------



## pquiles

Chapstick... the cold weather has me sticking to it to ease the dryness of my lips.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Chanel Coco Rouge in Sycomore
Chanel Glossimer in Blizzard


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - clair


----------



## nicci404

Chanel Rouge Allure Laque - Stunt


----------



## J`adore LV

MAC Velvet Teddy lipstick
MAC C-Thru lipglass


----------



## MakeupDIY

Softlips - French Vanilla. I'm all out of my EOS Lip Balms >.< Luckily my friend is bringing me some soon!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Chanel Glossimer in Pulsion and later on MAC Athena's Kiss


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care.


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## ipudgybear

chapstick and Victoria's Secret lipgloss


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - starr


----------



## skydive nikki

Chanel glossimer in nakkar.


----------



## ipudgybear

viva glam II


----------



## Samia

Bobbi Brown Carnation


----------



## girlygirl3

NARS Velvet Gloss in New Lover


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care.


----------



## frick&frack

Chanel glossimer  summer plum 06


----------



## hyacinthus

NARS Dolce Vita Velvet Matte lip pencil + Lioele All-Night Moisture Lip Essence


----------



## SugarDaisy

MAC "Made to Love" lipstick


----------



## NoSnowHere

Infallible in geranium


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## otilia

Artdeco Hydra Lip Booster # 28


----------



## pmburk

L'Oreal Infallible Le Rouge in Unending Kiss (light pink)


----------



## SugarDaisy

MAC Blooming Lovely lipstick


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## kathywko

MAC boy bait


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Cork l/l, Frenzy l/s


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Korres Pomegranate Lip Butter


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Bethc

Nars lip gloss pencil in New Lover


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry rose de baume


----------



## skydive nikki

tinacuteable said:


> Hey guys, just want to ask if what's the brand of  lipstick that Michelle Phan is using here. I want that red lipstick but she didn't mention its brand. =/ Here's the video. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1-4aRF1Qf7s Please help. Thanks!



Ask her in the comments section of her video.


----------



## hyacinthus

NYX Snow White


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sephora lip gloss-forever pink.


----------



## pmburk

Prada shielding lip balm in tint #1


----------



## MakeupDIY

EOS Summer Fruit Lip Balm Ball *YUMM* =3


----------



## nicci404

Burberry lip gloss - Heather


----------



## chaussurewhore

nars roman holiday


----------



## Karenada

carmex


----------



## J`adore LV

NARS Easy Lover lipgloss


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Whirl l/l, Plum Dandy l/s


----------



## it'sanaddiction

MAC Frankly Fresh Lip Glass


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Nat

Sisley Paris - Sheer Nude


----------



## ipudgybear

chapstick


----------



## missgiannina

mac shy girl


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

NARS frivolous gloss pencil


----------



## Necromancer

I'm wearing Atelier rose beige lip gloss


----------



## bubbleloba

Paul & Joe lipgloss 02


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Cork l/l, Plastique l/s


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - starr


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## sally.m

Ysl Tinted lip balm, dont know the name but its brown!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## noon

Chanel Stressa lipstick


----------



## hyacinthus

Lipstick Queen Medieval


----------



## Necromancer

YSL lip pencil #13 and Natio clear lip gloss


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## MrsTGreen

Chanel Coco Rouge in Sycomore
Chanel Glossimer in Blizzard


----------



## MakeupDIY

MAC Fantasia


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## krinkles597

Rouge Coco Rose Dentelle


----------



## sun.shyne

_MAC Lipglass - Secret Identity_


----------



## Livia1

Fresh Sugar Rosé


----------



## NoSnowHere

MAC high tea ls with my favorite pink dg


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## momo43

YSL rouge volupte #25


----------



## MrsTGreen

Cherry carmex


----------



## PrincessBal

All of these were on my lips today for a little shoot, lol. Generally I wear my Chanel Aquagloss.


----------



## alexandra28

Chanel Rouge Coco Shine - #54 Boy


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - clair


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Trying out Burt's Bees Hibiscus Tinted Lip Balm, took forever to track down a CVS or Ulta that had this color!


----------



## bnjj

Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in "Boy".


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care.


----------



## bnjj

Chanel Rouge Coco Shine - Boy


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Gabrielle


----------



## missgiannina

mac shy girl


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - clair


----------



## J`adore LV

Revlon Colorburst in Fuchsia


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry rose baume


----------



## OSheaPunk

Two Faced Pillow Talk


----------



## snnee

Nars turkish delight


----------



## Billyfulness182

UD Lip junkie- midnight cowboy


----------



## pmburk

Balsamo argan oil rosehip lip balm


----------



## GingerSnap527

Rosebud Salve


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care.


----------



## Livia1

Fresh Sugar Lip Treatment


----------



## missgiannina

mac blankety


----------



## flsurfergirl3

last night i wore Viva Glam Gaga (pink) & MAC Florabundance on top.


----------



## DearBuddha

L'Oreal colour riche l/s in Gilded Pink topped with Victoria's Secret Mischief


----------



## Cheryl

CHANEL Boy  I love


----------



## sumita

Burberry Antique Rose.


----------



## frick&frack

Chanel glossimer  imaginaire 84


----------



## NoSnowHere

Apple a day from Tarte


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## pmburk

Burt's Bees honeysuckle tinted lip balm.


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC Cork l/l, Plastique/s


----------



## NoSnowHere

Chanel rose dilemma glossimer


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## missgiannina

mac marquise d


----------



## Necromancer

just Vaseline lip balm at the moment


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - clair


----------



## loci

Chanel Laque in Dynaste.
So sad they D/C this shade T___T


----------



## Spendaholic

Chanel glossimer 119 wild rose.


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Revlon Soft Nude lipstick


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## otilia

Chanel glossimer in Nakkar


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Estee Lauder Electric Cherry Gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## 212baby

I'm really into Clarins 'Eclat Minute' Natural Lip Perfector right now.


----------



## caitycat

Pomegranate Burt's Bees

can anyone recommend any chapstick/lipstick/lipstain that will give a similar really light red tinge? or even pink? the color doesn't last long enough on BB's for me


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Cork l/l, Plastique l/s


----------



## nicci404

Chanel Rouge Coco Shine - Boy


----------



## Necromancer

Atelier mauve


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2 treatment


----------



## Stellina07

Bare Escentuals Buxom Katie


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## pmburk

Aveda lip tint in copper.


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Cork l/l, Frenzy l/s, Sinnamon l/g


----------



## Spendaholic

Chanel glossimer 119 wild rose.


----------



## missgiannina

rosebud salve


----------



## caitycat

^same love it


----------



## Samia

caitycat said:


> Pomegranate Burt's Bees
> 
> can anyone recommend any chapstick/lipstick/lipstain that will give a similar really light red tinge? or even pink? the color doesn't last long enough on BB's for me



Nivea chapstick in cherry gives a nice stain.


----------



## pmburk

Right now, Burt's Bees Pink Blossom tinted lip balm.


----------



## SugarDaisy

MAC 'Viva Glam V' lipstick


----------



## burtsbees

Just some burtsbees tinted lip conditioner  just relaxing at home


----------



## FendiBaby

NARS Pure Matte Lipstick Terre De Feu


----------



## MrsTGreen

Cherry carmex


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## NoSnowHere

MAC Viva glam VI


----------



## Lyanna Stark

EA 8 hour cream... not going out!


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry rose de baume


----------



## sansandy

Benefit Do Tell


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## missgiannina

Lady gaga 2


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## pmburk

NYX chubby lip pencil in Iced Coffee


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Gabrielle


----------



## Cornflower Blue

Estee Lauder signature in Tender Mauve


----------



## loci

NARS Petit Monstre
This is one beautiful and wearble red that compliments my Asian complexion.


----------



## Spendaholic

Chanel glossimer 119 wild rose.


----------



## blue_moon_

dior addict high shine lipstick #260 couture pink


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## sansandy

MAC New Spirit Lipglass over Ever Hip lipstick


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## Zombie Girl

BUXOM gloss in Samantha!  I love it!


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Viva Glam GaGa


----------



## Cornflower Blue

MAC Subculture lip pencil all over, topped with MAC Cremesheen Glass in Richer, Lusher.


----------



## missgiannina

mac-spitfire


----------



## Livia1

Fresh Sugar Rosé


----------



## flsurfergirl3

MAC Blankety & Wonder Woman Emancipation. my new fav combo!


----------



## lovemysavior

Gaga II l/g


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC Cork l/l,  Essence Look At Me l/s


----------



## pmburk

L'Oreal Infallible Le Rouge in Unending Kiss


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - clair


----------



## Spendaholic

Yesturday - Chanel Glossimer 119 Wild Rose.
Today - Nivea Lip Care.


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## missgiannina

Jack black lip balm


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Revlon Soft Nude


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - clair


----------



## Bethc

chanel boy


----------



## pinkpeppercorn

The Body Shop Colourglide lipstick in Sunset Peach


----------



## BooYah

Rosebud lip salve + Vincent Longo Naked


----------



## MrsTGreen

Cherry carmex


----------



## Ivy Lin

Neosporin Lip Health


----------



## flsurfergirl3

MAC Blankety & Myth


----------



## ilvoelv

the past week - MAC brue, NARS belle de jour, and NARS turkish delight


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Armani L/S #518


----------



## nicci404

Chanel Glossimer - Pleasing


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

MAC Wonder Woman lipglass - Athena's Kiss 
Chanel Glossimer - Pink Pulsion


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - betty


----------



## Livia1

Fresh Sugar Rosé


----------



## MrsTGreen

Cherry carmex


----------



## missgiannina

mac blankety


----------



## coutureddd

Make Up For Ever Rouge Artist Intense in Moulin Rouge


----------



## tatertot

La Mer balm and MAC Bubbles


----------



## sunglow

Buxom Lips- Sugar


----------



## GingerSnap527

Clinique Black Honey


----------



## it'sanaddiction

NARS Gloss Pencil in Frivolous


----------



## loci

Chanel Rouge Allure - Flirt


----------



## hyacinthus

NARS Pure Matte lipstick in 413 Bleecker


----------



## Samia

MAC lip pencil in Dervish, love this!
Clinique lipstick in Berry Freeze


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Gabrielle


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## sansandy

MAC Hug Me


----------



## Spendaholic

Nivea Lip Care.


----------



## missgiannina

mac spitfire


----------



## NoSnowHere

Mac high tea & flashmode glass


----------



## sandylainey

Champagne by Lancome


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sephora lip gloss-forever pink.


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Stripdown l/l, Frenzy l/s, Sinnamon l/g


----------



## sunglow

Korres Guava Lip Butter


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## Love Of My Life

guerlain rouge g


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## krazydaisy

la mer lip blam


----------



## pond23

MAC I Like It Like That mixed with Snob


----------



## Spendaholic

Nivea Lip Care.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Gabrielle


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Snob


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry rose de baume


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Stripdown l/l, Frenzy l/s, Sinnamon l/g


----------



## hyacinthus

NARS Barbarella


----------



## HerShe

MAC Fresh Brew L/s and Cream O' Spice C/l


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry rose de baume


----------



## frick&frack

Sephora lip gloss  flushed


----------



## JessieRose

Jack Black natural mint and shea butter lip balm


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## missgiannina

jack black lipbalm


----------



## nicci404

Lancome - Poodle Skirt


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## Spendaholic

Nivea Lip Care.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## EasterBunny

Lanvin for H&M - rose


----------



## missgiannina

Rosebud salve


----------



## Livia1

Fresh Sugar Rosé


----------



## natt

MAC  rambling rose


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel lip laque


----------



## NoSnowHere

Chanel monte Carlo.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Stripdown l/l, Plastique l/s, Sinnamon l/g


----------



## nicci404

Buxom Betsy


----------



## Necromancer

Rose lip gloss by Atelier


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - clair


----------



## sansandy

Benefit Do Tell


----------



## Spendaholic

Nivea Lip Care.


----------



## missjoisu

elizabeth arden breathless.


----------



## Beenie

MAC Viva Glam Gaga I l/s (of course)


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Livia1

Fresh Sugar Rosé


----------



## GlamourGun

MAC Viva Glam


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## missgiannina

mac spitfire


----------



## sunglow

Mac Plum Dandy with Viva Glam VI lipglass


----------



## Love Of My Life

guerlain rouge g galana...


----------



## NoSnowHere

Chanel Monte Carlo again.


----------



## pupeluv

Armani lip shimmer #12


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## monokuro

EOS lip balm in lemon drop.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## MrsTGreen

sunglow said:


> Mac Plum Dandy with Viva Glam VI lipglass


 
Wore Mac Plum Dandy today too


----------



## frick&frack

carmex now


----------



## natt

chanel  creme lipstick  45 victory


----------



## Necromancer

Atelier Oriental Beige matte lipstick


----------



## sansandy

Chanel Adorable


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## Spendaholic

Nivea Lip Care.


----------



## pmburk

MAC Viva Glam V lipstick


----------



## MrsTGreen

NYC Brandy Sparkle l/s


----------



## missgiannina

mac shy girl


----------



## Love Of My Life

nars lip gloss


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - starr


----------



## nicci404

Chanel - Pleasing glossimer


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Chanel Chintz L/S


----------



## russianchanel

chanel rouge coco in rose comete


----------



## Spendaholic

Nivea Lip Care.


----------



## hyacinthus

NARS Niagara and Lioele All-Night Moisture Lip Essence


----------



## missgiannina

rosebud salve over shy girl lipstick


----------



## babyontheway

chanel aragonite glossimer


----------



## Love Of My Life

edward bess night romance


----------



## NoSnowHere

Chapstick and MAC Viva Glam VI


----------



## nicci404

Chanel Wild Rose glossimer


----------



## chunkylover53

MAC Viva Glam Cyndi


----------



## maggiesze1

YSL Rouge Volupte lipstick in Fetish Pink with Dior Addict Ultra Reflect lipgloss in Fuschia Poplin over it.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

MAC Quiet Please L/S


----------



## babyontheway

La Mer lip balm


----------



## Spendaholic

Nivea Lip Care.


----------



## keodi

mac chai lipglass lined with mac chestnut.


----------



## sumita

Mac Viva Glam V. Just got it.


----------



## xhb

Clinique Butter Shine in Fresh Watermelon!


----------



## Love Of My Life

mac russian red


----------



## Bre

Rock & Republic Luxe Gloss in Muse


----------



## sunglow

Yes to Carrots Berry lip butter


----------



## Necromancer

light pink lip gloss by Atelier


----------



## NoSnowHere

MAC flashmode


----------



## Livia1

Fresh Sugar Rosé


----------



## chunkylover53

Lipstick Queen in Rose Sinner


----------



## Samia

MAC plushglass Fullfilled


----------



## Spendaholic

Nivea Lip Care.


----------



## nicci404

Chantecaille - Camellia


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Mac Fashion Scoop


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC Heroine l/s


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## lthi

Mac wonder women lipgloss


----------



## missgiannina

nars turkish delight


----------



## NoSnowHere

Mac blankety


----------



## VioletalaMode

MAC Viva Glam V


----------



## wifenumber3

Get Rich Quick MAC Lipglass


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## pquiles

L'Oreal rouge True Red
NARS Turkish Delight gloss on top


----------



## Spendaholic

Nivea Lip Care.


----------



## skydive nikki

MAC marquise d


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## d-girl1011

MAC fanfare


----------



## MrsCrosby

Bobbi Brown Salmon


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Dior Champagne Blush L/S


----------



## Sweetpea83

Too Faced Diamond Gloss-Champagne.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## MrsTGreen

Chanel Coco Rouge in Sycomore w/Blizzard glossimer


----------



## missgiannina

mac lady gaga 2


----------



## Bella613

NARS "Ophelia"


----------



## NoSnowHere

Chanel Monte Carlo


----------



## Love Of My Life

edward bess night romance


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

MAC lipglass Hey Sailor


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## regretless

burts bees lip blam with pomegranate oil


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Love Of My Life

edward bess rose demure


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip gloss-zesty red.


----------



## Spendaholic

Nivea Lip Care.


----------



## U-lala

Chanel


----------



## DearBuddha

N.Y.C. Lip gloss in Sungold Pink


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Chanel Montego Aqualumiere


----------



## missgiannina

mac angel


----------



## pmburk

NARS Maiko, the red color from the Bento Box. Love it!!!


----------



## loci

MAC Cute-ster...almost finish the whole tube now


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Love Of My Life

edward bess forever yours


----------



## pmburk

L'Oreal Infallible Le Rouge in Unending Kiss


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## loves

Smith's rosebud salve


----------



## missgiannina

Rosebud salve


----------



## Senoj

Today I'm wearing Mac Cork lip liner and Mac Hug Me lipstick.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## Love Of My Life

edward bess forever yours


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## NoSnowHere

Estee Lauder crystal pink


----------



## babyontheway

jo malone lip balm


----------



## loci

The new purchase: MAC Ultra Darling


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## nicci404

at work I had on NARS -  Female Trouble


----------



## lovemysavior

Viva Glam Cyndi lip gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sephora lip gloss-forever pink.


----------



## Contessa

Guerlain Rouge-G brilliant in Betsy B62


----------



## Bre

Lorac Tie Dye in In The Mix


----------



## Love Of My Life

cle de peau T6 & 117


----------



## pmburk

Burt's Bees Pink Blossom tinted lip balm


----------



## Scorpion-ness

Revlon: Berry Haute


----------



## Spendaholic

Chanel Lip Liner Pink Sugar
&
Chanel Glossimer Wild Rose.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Chanel Patchouli Lipstick


----------



## missgiannina

mac gaga2


----------



## lovemysavior

Jack Black's Lip Balm


----------



## it'sanaddiction

MAC Frankly Fresh Lipgloss


----------



## livii

mac's modesty


----------



## lavender lass

Clinique Chubby Stick in Whole Lotta Honey


----------



## Livia1

Fresh Sugar Rosé


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry rose de baume


----------



## missgiannina

mac shy girl


----------



## MrsTGreen

Cherry carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## frick&frack

sephora lip gloss - flushed


----------



## pond23

Chanel Mademoiselle mixed with MAC Up The Amp


----------



## frick&frack

carmex now


----------



## loci

MAC Ultra Darling + Anna Sui gloss 001


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care.


----------



## Love Of My Life

now, edward bess lipliner w/gloss


----------



## hyacinthus

MAC Hug Me


----------



## loves

i love hug me 

today it's benefit posie tint and jack black lip balm over


----------



## MrsTGreen

Cherry carmex


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - betty


----------



## pupeluv

Guerlain Gabrielle


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## pond23

MAC I Like It Like That


----------



## missgiannina

mac angel


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Althea G.

L'Oreal. I swear by drugstore cosmetics, and I love L'Oreal lipstick!


----------



## jewelssss

MAC Pretty Please


----------



## sansandy

Chanel Jersey Rose


----------



## otilia

Chanel Petit Peche


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## Lucysky

Chanel's Joyeuse


----------



## skydive nikki

rosebud salve


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## keodi

MAC Boybait.


----------



## pmburk

MAC Viva Glam V lipstick


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care.


----------



## Blondee178

^^ Ditto
Nivea Rejuvenation Q10. Got a free sample & Love it!!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

guerlain rouge g..


----------



## NoSnowHere

Ysl golden gloss 10


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## pond23

MAC Brave


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## pinklipgloss33

Chantecaille lip gloss pot in Nectar


----------



## missgiannina

mac spitfire


----------



## Love Of My Life

edward bess forever yours


----------



## nicci404

Buxom Betsy


----------



## pquiles

Chapstick as it's the only thing that's not drying out my lips lately.


----------



## sansandy

Benefit Nice Knickers


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Beenie

MAC Subculture lip liner topped with MAC Pink Noveau. It seemed like a weird combo as I was doing it, but it is working.


----------



## Love Of My Life

edward bess night romance


----------



## Blondee178

Inglot Lip paint # 65


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip gloss-zesty red.


----------



## pinklipgloss33

Chantecaille lip chic in Sari Rose


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care.


----------



## pmburk

NARS Eros


----------



## tatertot

La Mer balm


----------



## it'sanaddiction

MAC Pretty Please


----------



## nicci404

I used Chanel Wild Rose - almost out! I'm happy though - I need to decrease the size of my collection.


----------



## missgiannina

rosebud salve


----------



## sandylainey

Sue Devitt lipgloss in Coral Sea


----------



## DisCo

MAC Spice lipliner MAC Viva Glam IV


----------



## nicci404

since it's only 6:30am here - nothing but will likely use NARS Female Trouble


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Cork l/l, Plastique l/s, Sinnamon l/g


----------



## yellow08

MAC Wildly Refined


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care.


----------



## pinklipgloss33

Inglot AMC lip paint #53 and #62 mixed


----------



## ashtray-girl

mac venetian lustreglass


----------



## roses5682

mac Fleur de Light


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## pageclub

MAC- Resort Life, lipgelee


----------



## pmburk

Burt's Bees pink blossom tinted lip balm


----------



## Swe3tGirl

Nivea Hydro Care lip balm (Glides on so smoothly)
Chanel's new Rouge Coco Shine in #42 Biarritz (Gorgeous nude colour and feels so hydrating!)


----------



## it'sanaddiction

MAC Prive L/S


----------



## missgiannina

mac athenas kiss


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

Too Faced Lip of Luxury Lipstick in Free Love with Glamour Gloss in Peek-a-boo over it!


----------



## krazydaisy

Clarins pink sugar lipstick


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - clair


----------



## pquiles

Chapstick


----------



## Love Of My Life

kevin aucoin


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care.


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## lavenderspice

Nars Turkish Delight


----------



## pmburk

MAC Angel lipstick


----------



## sun.shyne

_MAC Plushglass- Oversexed_


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## mspera

Clinique - Chubby Stick - Moisturizing lip color balm - Super Strawberry


----------



## momofgirls

Chapstick


----------



## missgiannina

mac angel


----------



## Bella613

YSL #6 Pur


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## Love Of My Life

edward bess


----------



## nicci404

Sisley Paris l/g - Candy


----------



## MrsTGreen

Cherry carmex


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - clair


----------



## gre8dane

MAC - Plum l/l, Acid Wash l/s, Painted On l/g


----------



## pinkpol15h

Chanel lipstick in Stresa. what a cute pink.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## ShkBass

tom ford - pink dusk


----------



## Kitsunegrl

MAC lipglass Star Nova


----------



## NoSnowHere

Revlon peach petal


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## lavenderspice

MAC Syrup


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## nicci404

Guerlain Giovanna Rouge G - Giovanna


----------



## pmburk

MAC Angel lipstick


----------



## sun.shyne

_MAC Lipglass - Pink Grapefruit_


----------



## bonnebell

MAC Crosswires!


----------



## BEBEPURSE

BE 100% natural gloss in sugar plum


----------



## it'sanaddiction

MAC Angel L/S


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel lip laque the new one #59


----------



## missgiannina

Mac angel


----------



## ipudgybear

burt's bees wax


----------



## hyacinthus

Revlon ColorBurst in Rosy Nude.


----------



## Bethc

Chanel Boy


----------



## NoSnowHere

Chanel Monte Carlo


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel new extrait in #59


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Gabrielle


----------



## skydive nikki

MAC bare again


----------



## Angelic Pretty

Givenchy tangerine lipstick!


----------



## hyacinthus

MAC Crosswires


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Cork l/l, Plastique l/s, Sinnamon l/g


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel stunt....


----------



## SwatchAndLearn

MAC Viva Glam Gaga 2 Lipstick


----------



## pond23

Dior Violet Rouge Serum


----------



## nicci404

Chanel Rouge Shine - Boy


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Chanel Rouge Laque in Ming


----------



## missgiannina

ysl golden gloss #30


----------



## gina1023

Clinique Chubby Stick in Fuller Fig and Hourglass Prodigy l/g in Eden


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## omgblonde

MAC Chatterbox lipstick & Nars Orgasm lipgloss


----------



## it'sanaddiction

D&G Baby Darling Lipstick


----------



## BooYah

elf lipgloss in naturale


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care.


----------



## sansandy

MAC Hug Me


----------



## pond23

Chanel Mademoiselle


----------



## babyontheway

la mer lip balm


----------



## missgiannina

mac boy bait


----------



## declaredbeauty

nyx bling


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel stunt today w/rouge g


----------



## merekat703

Smash Box Aura and MAC Woo Me


----------



## LaLaLoveLV

Shiseido Tender Sheer in Natural Red


----------



## frick&frack

Chanel glossimer  imaginaire 84


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## kittenelle

MUFE Rouge Artist Intense Satin Light Taupe


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - clair


----------



## sunglow

Korres jasmine lip butter


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## girlygirl3

Chantecaille Lip Chic in Camellia


----------



## Angelic Pretty

rosebud


----------



## Bethc

Ok, I'm in love with Chantecaille Charm lip gloss


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Beenie

Chanel Jersey Rose (LOVE)


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Too Faced diamond gloss-champagne.


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel stunt...


----------



## pmburk

NARS Dolce Vita


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Aqualumiere Gloss in Glass Quartz


----------



## lavenderspice

MAC creme cup


----------



## sun.shyne

_NARS Lipgloss - Luster_


----------



## roses5682

MAC Fleur de Light. 

On another note what do you prefer: lipgloss or lipstick and why?


----------



## lovemysavior

Gaga II lipgloss


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC Plastique


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## declaredbeauty

nyx dandy


----------



## cocosapphire

Chapstick (it's 2:20AM and I can't sleep)


----------



## kittenelle

Chanel Rouge Allure Mythic


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## sansandy

MAC Sweetie


----------



## nicci404

NARS Female Trouble


----------



## Stellina07

Chanel Rouge Laque in Ming


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen...running out of this..must buy a new one, asap!


----------



## lavenderspice

MAC Chatterbox


----------



## missgiannina

mac big baby lipglass


----------



## Cornflower Blue

Estee Lauder Pure Colour in Pink Parfait


----------



## Love Of My Life

rose de baume by terry


----------



## loci

Armani Sheer 06 + Lip Fushion Bare


----------



## pond23

Chanel Legende Rouge Coco


----------



## jensrn

MAC Angel


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - michelle


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Armani #518


----------



## sansandy

Benefit Nice Knickers


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## pmburk

Chanel cashmere lipstick


----------



## Livia1

Fresh Sugar Rosé


----------



## NoSnowHere

Mac a flurry of fun


----------



## DearBuddha

L'Oreal Color Riche l/s in Gilded Pink.


----------



## BooYah

Mufe #26


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel rouge coco


----------



## kittenelle

mac pro longwear till tomorrow


----------



## tamlee

nars heat wave


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Korres Guave lip butter


----------



## missgiannina

mac shy girl


----------



## elisaq

Chanel Sirop Glossimer


----------



## sansandy

MAC Viva Glam VI lipglass


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## roses5682

Mac clear gloss


----------



## pmburk

L'Oreal Infallible Le Rouge in Unending Kiss


----------



## merekat703

MAC Woo Me and Smashbox Aura


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel stunt... am loving this very natural/nude looking color...


----------



## missgiannina

mac boy bait


----------



## nicci404

Chanel RC Organdi Rose


----------



## declaredbeauty

NYX Desert Rose


----------



## pquiles

MAC Vivalicious w/ NARS Angelika l/g
Then tried L'Oreal Rouge in True Red l/s w/ NARS Scandal


----------



## pond23

Chanel Stunt


----------



## noon

acquaphor


----------



## Nat

Rouge Dior Haute Couleur - 264 Mitzah Lilac


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## skydive nikki

Rosebud salve


----------



## trueshoelove2

Just chapstick


----------



## RUBY18

Hi all. I'm new to this forum but I like it! I'm wearing Chanel in Biarritz. It is the new rouge coco shine. It is really, really lovely xx


----------



## nicci404

Chanel Stunt


----------



## merekat703

MAC Pink Plaid


----------



## DearBuddha

L'Oreal l/s in Gilded Pink and N.Y.C. Lipshine in Sungold Pink


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - michelle


----------



## Love Of My Life

rose de baume by terry


----------



## lovemysavior

MAC's Creme Cup with NARS Turkish Delight's l/g


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## kittenelle

Lancome L'Absolu Rouge Lily Rose


----------



## declaredbeauty

nyx dandy


----------



## pipi

Wet 'N Wild 905D Smokin' Hot Pink


----------



## Love Of My Life

guerlain rouge G in garance..


----------



## Nat

Lancome Nutrix


----------



## denises

Lip Balm + Nars pure matte lipstick in Madere + Chanel Extrait De Gloss in Genie!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## bagcat

Mac in twig, topped with Chanel camellia


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry rose de baume


----------



## sunglow

MAC Oh Baby


----------



## declaredbeauty

NYX Dandy


----------



## missgiannina

rosebud salve


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Bella613

NARS- "Baroque"


----------



## citylicious

Mac - Prrr


----------



## WanShin

Vaseline


----------



## sansandy

MAC New Spirit lipglass over MAC Hug Me


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## nicci404

Chanel - Spark


----------



## pmburk

Donna Karan Chic Pink lipstick


----------



## pinklipgloss33

Urban Decay Naked Lip liner with Chantecaille brilliant lip gloss in Modern over it.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip gloss-zesty red.


----------



## JMW42782

Sephora Very Sexy Nourishing Lip Balm and


----------



## hyacinthus

NYX African Queen lip gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## omgblonde

NYX - Louisiana lipstick


----------



## merekat703

MAC- Pink Plaid


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Whirl l/l, Plum Dandy l/s


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - clair


----------



## pipi

Laura Mercier - Baby Lips


----------



## GlamazingGrace

Carmex. Food allergy left my lips swollen and sensitive. Nothing but Carmex until it goes away.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sephora lip gloss-forever pink.


----------



## merekat703

MAC-Nymphette


----------



## pmburk

MAC Angel lipstick


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Cherry carmex


----------



## missgiannina

mac spitfire


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - michelle


----------



## nicci404

NARS - Female Trouble


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## NoSnowHere

Ysl golden gloss #10


----------



## declaredbeauty

NYX Mega Lip Shine in Miami Babe


----------



## Samia

MAC creme sheen glass in Just Superb


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care.


----------



## skydive nikki

MAC marquise D with Tarina Tarantino sparklicity gloss in paiette.


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## pmburk

Donna Karan Chic Pink lipstick


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry rose de baume...


----------



## kittenelle

NYX Mega Shine Lipgloss - Perfect


----------



## nicci404

Chantecaille - Camellia


----------



## missgiannina

mac shy girl


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Plastique l/s, Sinnamon l/g


----------



## declaredbeauty

NYX Mega Lipshine in Miami Babe


----------



## Livia1

Fresh Sugar Rosé


----------



## sabishka

Korres lip butter in Jasmine


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel stunt


----------



## pmburk

NARS the Multiple in orgasm


----------



## lavenderspice

Nars Shanghai Express


----------



## loci

MAC Ultra Darling (again) and Anna Sui Swirl gloss


----------



## MrsTGreen

NYC Brandy Sparkle


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care.


----------



## JoieDeVivre503

Dior smoothing laquer lip polish in 002


----------



## missgiannina

nars giza


----------



## hyacinthus

Illamasqua Blaze


----------



## natt

EL  lipstick CANDY


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - michelle


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

MAC Syrup


----------



## sansandy

MAC Viva Glam Cyndi lipglass


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## pmburk

L'Oreal Infallible Le Rouge lipstick in Unending Kiss


----------



## Spendaholic

Chanel Lip Liner 25 Pink Sugar
&
Chanel Glossimer 92 Glitter.


----------



## SupaAsdf

Co Bigelow Mentha Lip Tints in Pink Shimmer...mmm!! Minty fresh.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## pipi

Korres Lip Butter - Wild Rose


----------



## ashtray-girl

too faced lip injection in techno kiss


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## missgiannina

mac shy girl


----------



## hyacinthus

Chanel Confidentielle topped Chanel Confidence gloss


----------



## merekat703

MAC Pink Friday with neutogena gleam over to add shine.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

MAC TLC Fuchsia Fix


----------



## omgblonde

MAC Chatterbox lipstick & a random pink gloss.


----------



## declaredbeauty

nyx dandy


----------



## loci

MAC Thrills


----------



## Lucysky

YSL Rouge Volupte - Peach Passion


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care


----------



## nicci404

Le Metier de Beaute lip creme - sweet creme


----------



## kittenelle

chanel naive


----------



## limegreen

Urban Decay Wallflower Lip Pencil & obbi Brown Creamy Lip Color in Heather Buff.  Just got them yesterday from Sephora and love them already :kiss:


----------



## pipi

MAC Girl About Town


----------



## Love Of My Life

guerlain rouge g


----------



## ipudgybear

burt's bees wax lip balm


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - clair


----------



## NoSnowHere

Mac viva glam vi


----------



## missgiannina

nars giza


----------



## Heath-kkf

bare escentuals buxom lips - dolly


----------



## GingerSnap527

Clinique Black Honey


----------



## janice

MAC Vegas Volt and MAC Glamour Do gloss on top


----------



## hyacinthus

NARS Barbarella


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care.


----------



## Samia

NARS lipstick in Catfight


----------



## Denaroo

mountain sky lip butter


----------



## missgiannina

nars turkish deligh


----------



## hyacinthus

MAC Viva Glam Cyndi lipstick


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry cookie


----------



## loci

Hourglass Origami gloss


----------



## pond23

MAC Viva Glam II


----------



## frick&frack

laura mercier lip glace - rose


----------



## musicjunkie5

i finally found the perfect for me lipstick...  wearing too faced centerfold


----------



## flsurfergirl3

musicjunkie5 said:


> i finally found the perfect for me lipstick...  wearing too faced centerfold



ohhh i gotta try that!


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## kittenelle

nyx circe


----------



## it'sanaddiction

EL Tiramisu


----------



## midnite

Body shop clover pink


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care.


----------



## NoSnowHere

Mac cultured


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-crystal.


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC Heroine


----------



## keodi

mac freckletone


----------



## pinklipgloss33

Dior Serum de Rouge in Rosewood


----------



## nicci404

NARS - Female Trouble


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## loci

Chanel RA Flirt


----------



## pquiles

NARS Salsa lip pencil all over cherry chapstick.


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry cookie


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## hyacinthus

Viva Glam Cyndi lipstick


----------



## pipi

The Face Shop BR801


----------



## missgiannina

mac marquise'd


----------



## calzz

Murad Energizing Pomegranate Lip Protector SPF 15


----------



## citylicious

Chanel allure gloss in confidence


----------



## FreshLilies

MAC Cream Cup


----------



## Samia

Bobbi Brown Lip Crayon- Honey Suckle


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in Aventure


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Beenie

MAC Pink Friday


----------



## Love Of My Life

Livia1 said:


> Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in Aventure


 

wow!! the Coco shine hit Europe before the states...

enjoy it!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry rose de baume


----------



## lavenderspice

MAC Chatterbox


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip gloss-zesty red.


----------



## Livia1

hotshot said:


> wow!! the Coco shine hit Europe before the states...
> 
> enjoy it!!



Yup, in fact it's been here for at least few weeks already 
They're nice but doesn't have very long lasting power. I know they're not meant to but still, it's a bit like a tinted balm imo ... though a delicious tinted balm


----------



## pmburk

Chanel Cashmere lipstick


----------



## missgiannina

mac angel


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care.


----------



## kittenelle

chanel naive


----------



## NoSnowHere

MAC viva glam gaga 2 and flusterose on top.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

EL Tiramisu again! It's a my lips but better lipstick for me


----------



## roses5682

MAC clear gloss


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - michelle


----------



## Love Of My Life

guerlain rouge g


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## hyacinthus

MAC Viva Glam Cyndi. I'm obsessed.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## loci

MAC Prep and Papier gloss


----------



## paradise392

nars roman holiday


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## Samia

MAC Twig


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care.


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## tatertot

good ole' plain Avon lip balm in the stick


----------



## Love Of My Life

nars  damage...


----------



## hyacinthus

NARS Casablanca


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Nars Greek Holiday


----------



## LuvAll81

Rambling Rose from MAC's Jenius collection with Vino lipliner


----------



## pipi

MAC Girl About Town


----------



## pmburk

Chanel glossimer - Twinkle


----------



## Tiyanita

Chanel Rouge Coco Shine- Deauville


----------



## Love Of My Life

nars damage & lip venom gloss


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Cork l/l, Plastique l/l, Sinnamon l/g


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - clair


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## loci

MAC Bare Again


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## missgiannina

nars chihuahua


----------



## Livia1

Fresh Sugar Rosé


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-crystal.


----------



## Love Of My Life

nars damage


----------



## Samia

Bobbi Brown Blondie Pink Lipstick


----------



## hyacinthus

NARS Strawberry Fields lip gloss


----------



## pipi

Laura Mercier Baby Lips and NYX l/g in Ice Princess


----------



## babyontheway

chanel aragonite glossimer


----------



## alexandra28

Mac viva glam V and burt's bees' lip balm


----------



## MrsTGreen

Chanel Coco Rouge in Sycomore & Glossimer in Blizzard


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - michelle


----------



## missgiannina

nars giza


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## loci

MAC Surprise Me


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Bobbi Brown Petal Gloss


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## nicci404

regular lip balm


----------



## Alia24

Chanel glalctic glossimer


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel rouge coco in mademoiselle...just love the name...feels like Coco is

circling around me with that name...


----------



## JenBrett

laura mercier slick gloss in brown sugar


----------



## BooYah

Sonia kashuk berry nude


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## skydive nikki

right now rosebud salve.


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care


----------



## kittenelle

chanel naive


----------



## Love Of My Life

nars damage


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## babyontheway

chanel morning rose glossimer


----------



## NoSnowHere

MAC cultured


----------



## J`adore LV

NARS red lizard


----------



## missgiannina

mac spitfire


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel stunt...


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Cherry carmex


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - michelle


----------



## NoSnowHere

Mac gaga2 with flusterose on top.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## chunkylover53

Lipstick Queen in Rose Sinner


----------



## Samia

MAC- Twig


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry rose de baume...


----------



## Spendaholic

chanel glossimer wild rose. 119


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip gloss-zesty red.


----------



## kittenelle

chanel mythic


----------



## Livia1

Fresh Sugar Rosé


----------



## pinkypromise

YSL Rouge Volupte in No.3


----------



## Bethc

BB Blue Rasberry l/s
EB First Kiss l/g... yum!


----------



## loci

Lancome Vintage Rose


----------



## Love Of My Life

this afternoon, Nars Damage...


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## MrsTGreen

Essence Look At Me


----------



## Fran0421

Mac- vegas volt


----------



## FineGold

Chanel Naive


----------



## Spendaholic

chanel glossimer wild rose. 119


----------



## MrsAriGold

MAC Viva Glam Cyndi


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel stunt...


----------



## Sweetpea83

Too Faced diamond gloss-champagne.


----------



## kittenelle

Chanel Mythic


----------



## Samia

Maxfactor lipstick in Rosewood, used it for the first time and I was surprised how long lasting it was


----------



## pond23

MAC Viva Glam II with Prep & Prime Lip underneath


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## hyacinthus

MrsAriGold said:


> MAC Viva Glam Cyndi



Yup, same here! This is becoming my everyday shade.


----------



## missgiannina

mac shy girl w/ nars giza


----------



## MrsTGreen

MrsTGreen said:


> Essence Look At Me


 
Again today


----------



## declaredbeauty

good ol' carmex


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care.


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## Bethc

Chanel Boy


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in Boy


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sephora lip gloss-forever pink.


----------



## loci

Chanel Flirt


----------



## hyacinthus

MAC Viva Glam Cyndi lipstick


----------



## DearBuddha

Rimmel moisture renew lipgloss in Rose Cocoon.


----------



## pipi

NYX lipgloss in "beige" (but it's actually pink)


----------



## loveHawaii

Dior Addict Ultra Gloss in Pink Veil....love it!


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - michelle


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## Love Of My Life

finally, chanel rouge shine in deauville .. just loved the names of these...


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Livia1

Fresh Sugar Rosé


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care.


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel lip shine in cavaliere #65...


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## Samia

BB lip crayon- Honeysuckle


----------



## hyacinthus

MAC Viva Glam Cyndi...again.


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Tepoema treatment Tahitian Noni Lip Balm


----------



## pipi

Tarte lip stain in Enchanted


----------



## mira_uk

Le Metier de Beaute Palm Springs lipstick &#9829;


----------



## krazydaisy

camellia lipstick by chanel


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - michelle


----------



## Bethc

Chanel Bel Ami


----------



## Lilacgal

UD Roach liner, Rouge D'armani 510


----------



## MrsTGreen

NYC Caramel lipstick


----------



## missgiannina

nars giza


----------



## momofgirls

Mac Viva Glam 2


----------



## babyontheway

chanel glossimer in rose sand


----------



## pquiles

Cle de Peau extra silky l/s in 120


----------



## omgblonde

NYX Lousiana lipstick & MAC Like Venus dazzleglass


----------



## luv2smilexo

lanolips rhubarb


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care.


----------



## rainbowmermaid

mac dazzleglass FUNTABULOUS


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## pmburk

MAC Viva Glam V lipstick


----------



## NoSnowHere

MAC Baby Sparks


----------



## sun.shyne

_MAC Plushglass - Power Supply_


----------



## pipi

NYX Ice Princess lipgloss


----------



## erygonz

MAC Impassioned Lipstick


----------



## omgblonde

pink vaseline


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel stunt w/cavaliere lip shine over it...


----------



## missgiannina

lady gaga 2


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Mac underage lipglass


----------



## hyacinthus

MAC Girl About Town


----------



## declaredbeauty

NYX Miami Babe Lip Shine


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## pond23

MAC I Like It Like That lipstick


----------



## Love Of My Life

cle de peau T6 w/gloss


----------



## loci

GA Sheer #6


----------



## missgiannina

nars giza


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Madmoiselle


----------



## ladygris

Chanel Rouge Coco in Cambon with Le Crayon Levres in Framboise!


----------



## Sonic Peaches

Chanel Rouge Coco in Cashmere


----------



## Bethc

NARS Lip gloss pencil in Club Mix


----------



## frick&frack

Laura mercier lip glace &#8211; lilac


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel lip shine in deauville..


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

NARS striptease


----------



## skydive nikki

Chanel Jersey Rose


----------



## hyacinthus

MAC Sheen Supreme lipstick in Ultra Darling


----------



## piperlu

Chanel Lip Shine in BOY.  Love!


----------



## paradise392

Nars Roman Holiday


----------



## sansandy

Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in Boy


----------



## Stephid

Chanel Rouge Allure in Lover


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Jersey Rose


----------



## chunkylover53

Lipstick Queen in Rose Sinner


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Samia

Clinique Black Honey


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care.


----------



## pond23

Chanel Bonheur RC Shine


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip gloss-zesty red.


----------



## erygonz

Mac Lip Conditioner in Petting Pink


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel rouge lip shine in boy...


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - denise


----------



## nicci404

Guerlain - Giovanna


----------



## missgiannina

mac angel


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Essence Look At Me


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## LuxeDuJour

chanel coco shine in the color biarritz


----------



## it'sanaddiction

NARS GLoss Lip Pencil in Happy Days


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Jersey Rose


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sephora lip gloss-forever pink.


----------



## missgiannina

Nars giza


----------



## Spendaholic

Chanel Glossimer Wild Rose 119


----------



## anglarry04

vaseline


----------



## Love Of My Life

cle de peau T6


----------



## pond23

MAC Viva Glam II lipstick (this is again my current fave!)


----------



## mandylovesmarc

YSL 49 tropical pink... soooo BRIGHT!


----------



## nicci404

Chanel RC - Organdi Rose


----------



## hyacinthus

Wet 'n' Wild Mega Last lip color in Cora-line (909D)


----------



## leatherobsessed

Chanel's Rouge Coco Shine (67)


----------



## MrsTGreen

Essence Look At Me


----------



## babyontheway

Jo Malone lip balm


----------



## pipi

Korres Mango Butter Lipstick in Coral


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Bobbi Brown Retro Pink Creamy Lipstick


----------



## *MJ*

MAC Full On Lust lipglass


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care.


----------



## kittenelle

mac florabundance


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Jersey Rose


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## hyacinthus

MAC See Sheer


----------



## NoSnowHere

Lady gaga2 + flusterose


----------



## *MJ*

MAC Russian Red


----------



## Love Of My Life

nars damage w/boy over it


----------



## pipi

Wet 'N Wild 907C Mauve Outta Here


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - michelle


----------



## Prufrock613

Le Métier Summerland l/s and Chanel Bikini Peach


----------



## frick&frack

carmex now


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Estee Lauder High Gloss in Rose


----------



## sansandy

Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in Aventure


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Jersey Rose


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care.


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## Love Of My Life

coco rouge shine in deauville...


----------



## *MJ*

MAC Pink Poodle


----------



## kittenelle

nars turkish delight


----------



## EasterBunny

Carmex.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Chanel: Coco Rouge in Sycomore & glossimer in Blizzard


----------



## missgiannina

nars giza


----------



## frick&frack

Laura mercier lip glace &#8211; after hours


----------



## pattyh

Just got injected with Restalyne, Ice packs!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^OW! Keep the ice on, should help with bruising!

I'm wearing NARS Frivolous Gloss Lip Pencil


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Jersey Rose


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care.


----------



## hyacinthus

NARS Dolce Vita


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry rose de baume


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## sansandy

Chanel Rouge Coco in Jersey Rose


----------



## Christine Dior

Mac 4n


----------



## *MJ*

Burt's Bees Balm


----------



## mysweetaudrina

MAC Blankety


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel lip shine in cavaliere...


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

NARS Dolce Vita with Sephora Gloss in Forever Pink over it


----------



## Beenie

LUSH Bubble Gum Lip Scrub - does that count?


----------



## missgiannina

mac shy girl


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## DearBuddha

Revlon Pink in the Afternoon
N.Y.C. lipgloss in Sungold Pink


----------



## babyontheway

Nars Naked frost lipglass


----------



## GingerSnap527

MAC - Dazzle Glass in Baby Sparks


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Ulta Lip Gloss (Coral color)


----------



## cloudzz

Nars Scandal~ love it!


----------



## luv2smilexo

chantecaille sari rose


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## EasterBunny

Carmex


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## babyontheway

chanel chance coco shine


----------



## pipi

Laura Mercier Baby Lips


----------



## lovemysavior

MAC's Girl About Town for this perfect 70 degree weather


----------



## Sonic Peaches

Bare Minerals Birthday Cake Gloss


----------



## Love Of My Life

nars damage w/chanel boy over it...


----------



## pond23

MAC Prep & Prime Lip


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care.


----------



## *MJ*

Neutrogena Naturals Lip Balm


----------



## hyacinthus

MAC Vegas Volt


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Love Of My Life

nars damage


----------



## GingerSnap527

Clinique - Sunset


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Plastique l/s, & Sinnamon l/g


----------



## *MJ*

Chanel Rouge Coco Shine - Boy


----------



## caley

MAC Plumful


----------



## kittenelle

Chanel Mythic


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Jersey Rose


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care.


----------



## *MJ*

Chanel Rouge Coco Shine - Romance


----------



## hyacinthus

MAC Ravishing


----------



## frick&frack

Laura mercier lip glace &#8211; lilac


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel cavaliere rouge shine


----------



## pond23

Chanel Emoi lip gloss


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Revlon Nude Attitude


----------



## regretless

burts bee pomegranate lip balm!


----------



## *MJ*

Kiehl's Balm 1


----------



## GingerSnap527

Been playing with reds:

Givenchy lipstick in Illicit Raspberry
NARS lipgloss in Bad Education 
Buxom lipgloss in Betty


----------



## it'sanaddiction

GingerSnap527 said:


> Been playing with reds:
> 
> Givenchy lipstick in Illicit Raspberry
> NARS lipgloss in Bad Education
> Buxom lipgloss in Betty


 
Did you find a favorite?


----------



## it'sanaddiction

MAC Viva Glam Cyndi Gloss


----------



## declaredbeauty

NYX Miami Babe lip shine


----------



## caley

MAC Ravishing


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Jersey Rose


----------



## GingerSnap527

it'sanaddiction said:


> Did you find a favorite?


 
The Givenchy seems to be more of the special event/going out red (very pigmented, but it is a lipstick).

The two lipglosses are so close to each outer, with the Buxom having a bit more of a berry note. I think either one could be my work, everyday hit of red.


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry rose baume


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care


----------



## GingerSnap527

NARS - Bad Education


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip gloss-zesty red.


----------



## mira_uk

byTerry Baume de Rose


----------



## FreshLilies

MAC Saint Germain


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel stunt w/boy on top...


----------



## supermommy

MAC Creme Cup


----------



## *MJ*

MAC - Up the Amp


----------



## pipi

NYX Ice Princess lip gloss and Laura Mercier Baby Lips lip stick


----------



## mspera

Chanel Coco Shine - Romance!


----------



## *MJ*

Chanel Coco Shine Aventure


----------



## LoveMyMarc

MAC lipstick in Myth with Viva Glam Gaga 2 lipglass on top.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Jersey Rose


----------



## Samia

Mac- Hug Me


----------



## kittenelle

Chanel mythic


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## *MJ*

MAC Blankety


----------



## pmburk

NARS Chelsea Girls lip lacquer


----------



## pipi

Wet 'N Wild 545A Blushing Bali l/s and NYX Cosmo l/g


----------



## hyacinthus

Bobbi Brown Rich Lip Color lipstick in Heather Pink


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Chanel nude lip liner & Boy


----------



## Love Of My Life

nars damage


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## it'sanaddiction

pmburk said:


> NARS Chelsea Girls lip lacquer


 

Me too!


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## hyacinthus

NARS Heat Wave


----------



## Love Of My Life

nude lip liner w/cavaliere on top


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## pmburk

L'Oreal Infallible lipstick - Unending Kiss


----------



## Livia1

Still Chanel Rouge Coco in Jersey Rose. I'm loving this colour.


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care


----------



## *MJ*

MAC Gladiola


----------



## LovesYSL

Nothing because I'm sick but I wish I had on Chanel Exces


----------



## GingerSnap527

Nothing because none of my lipcolors went with my outfit today


----------



## babyontheway

chanel rose comete


----------



## pipi

Korres Wild Rose Lip Butter


----------



## hyacinthus

MAC Viva Glam Cyndi l/s


----------



## mspera

Kiehl's Lip Balm #1


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## pquiles

Chapstick.


----------



## *MJ*

Burt's Bees Honey Balm


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## soulquake

MAC Patisserie. Perfect nude.


----------



## Eva S.

chapstick


----------



## *MJ*

Neutrogena Naturals lip balm


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Chanel Chintz


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## nicci404

Chanel Stunning and Le Metier de Beaute - Sweet Creme


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## *MJ*

Chanel Boy


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care


----------



## pmburk

NARS Dolce Vita


----------



## pipi

NYX Beige l/g


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Clarins lip perfector - Rose Shimmer


----------



## Love Of My Life

guerlain rouge g....


----------



## momofgirls

Clinique Air Kiss


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## caley

MAC Ravishing


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Jersey Rose


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry rose de baume


----------



## tatertot

La Mer balm


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Clarins Rose Shimmer


----------



## *MJ*

Chanel Rouge Coco Shine - Romance


----------



## michelle779

MAC Love Nectar


----------



## it'sanaddiction

MAC Pretty Please Lipstick


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Jersey Rose


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC C-Thru lipglass


----------



## *MJ*

Burt's Bees Pomegranate Balm


----------



## nicci404

NYX - Beige


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel nude liner w/boy...


----------



## *MJ*

Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in Romance


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## mysweetaudrina

MAC Creme de Nude wtih Luxure Lip Gelee over it.  ((((LOVE))))


----------



## randr21

chanel rouge in paris


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry rose de baume


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Creme Cup


----------



## mellowgirl

benetint and rosebud salve!


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel nude lip liner w/boy


----------



## mrs moulds

MAC Creme Cup


----------



## hyacinthus

NARS Niagara


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips &#8211; melonie


----------



## pquiles

cle de Peau extra silky l/s #120


----------



## keodi

mac call my bluff lipstick


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## girlygirl3

NARS Velvet Shine Lip gloss in New Lover


----------



## *MJ*

MAC Pink Nouveau


----------



## kittenelle

mac angel & nars turkish delight


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## Love Of My Life

nars damage...


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Creme Cup


----------



## nicci404

Chanel - Stunning


----------



## michelle779

MAC Smile Dazzleglass


----------



## MrsTGreen

Chanel: Coco Rouge in Sycomore & Glossimer in Blizzard


----------



## mrs moulds

Creme Cup and Up the Amp with cork liner.


----------



## HeartsHoboBags

Sephora 17 - Golden Beige Shimmer.... I love it.


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

MAC Playing Koi lipstick & YSL Golden gloss in #11


----------



## omk2010

chanel rouge coco shine BOY


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## Kansashalo

Dior Addict Lip Polish #2


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel stunt...


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip gloss-zesty red.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Jersey Rose


----------



## Areopagitica

Coco Rouge Lipshine in Boy from Chanel.


----------



## michelle779

Smashbox Pixel lipgloss


----------



## it'sanaddiction

D & G Baby Darling Lipstick


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Utter Pervette


----------



## MissDiverse

Lancome Color Fever in Blazing Pink


----------



## hyacinthus

MAC Hug Me topped with MAC Deelight


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## pipi

Laura Mercier Baby Lips l/s


----------



## mrs moulds

Up the Amp


----------



## nicci404

MAC Sweetie


----------



## *MJ*

MAC Myth


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel stunt....


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## Samia

Bobbi Brown Blondie Pink


----------



## Sweetpea83

Too Faced diamond gloss-champagne.


----------



## michelle779

Shu Uemura Dewy Beige topped with MAC Smile Dazzleglass


----------



## soda-pop

MAC Playing Koi
MAC Fashion Fanatic

Together it's a cute nude-coral-pink!


----------



## NoSnowHere

Mac sweetie with bare necessity


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Jersey Rose


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Revlon soft nude


----------



## keodi

MAC Nymphette lipglass


----------



## pupeluv

Chanel Magnolia with Chanel Paillettes


----------



## Blue_Star

Mac lacquer in varneesh


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - michelle


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## gwendolen

MAC's Shy Girl!

It's worn off now though


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care


----------



## michelle779

MAC Thrills lipstick & Flurry of Fun lipgloss


----------



## pupeluv

Chanel Exquise with Chanel Paillettes


----------



## Love Of My Life

nars damage


----------



## pipi

Korres Wild Rose Lip Butter


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Lady GaGa


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Milani Coral Cabana


----------



## hyacinthus

MAC Ever Hip


----------



## nicci404

Chanel - Stunning


----------



## pquiles

Cle de Peau extra silky 120


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

MAC underage


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Jersey Rose


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel stunt....


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## jensrn

Rouge Dior Lipstick in Mauve Mirza


----------



## NoSnowHere

Mac Little VI


----------



## pipi

NYX Ice Princess, but I am putting on MAC Ruby Woo when I go out tonight!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Trish McEvoy Innocent Lipstick


----------



## michelle779

Fresh Sugar lip balm


----------



## Greentea

Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in Bairritz


----------



## nicci404

Chanel Boy


----------



## girlygirl3

Guerlain Automatique #140 Mitsouko


----------



## COACHCUTIE83

MAC Wonderstruck Lustreglass
MAC Smash Hit Dazzle Lipstick on top of gloss


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Jersey Rose


----------



## loves

chanel perle


----------



## Love Of My Life

cle de peau T3


----------



## trueshoelove2

just chapstick


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Mac Angel l/s
Nars Turkish Delight l/g


----------



## GingerSnap527

NARS Belle De Jour (just got it and trying to figure out if I like it)


----------



## Kitsunegrl

MAC Super Sheen in Bare Again.  I love this....the texture, the shine, everything...I'm so happy to find a lipstick I love.  I might actually cry a little.


----------



## kayti

Too Faced lip plumper but I don't remember the details.


----------



## lyse

MAC Viva Glam V


----------



## hyacinthus

MAC Hot Tahiti


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry rose de baume


----------



## michelle779

MAC Love Nectar


----------



## flsurfergirl3

MAC Subculture lipliner
Revlon Pink Pout
NARS Turkish Delight


----------



## katsy

mac's lady gaga limited edition


----------



## caley

MAC Ravishing


----------



## april062008

Sunright Lipbalm


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## it'sanaddiction

NARS Chelsea Girls Lip Lacquer


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Avon clear lip conditioner. in love with this stuff!!


----------



## frick&frack

laura mercier lip glace &#8211; rose


----------



## hyacinthus

NARS Casablanca


----------



## All About LV

Philosophy - Love me


----------



## Livia1

Fresh Sugar Rosé


----------



## JessieRose

Fresh Sugar Rose tinted lip treatment, LOVE IT!


----------



## gwendolen

Nothing but blistex as my lips are incredibly chapped (cuz I have the cold of doom).


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## GingerSnap527

Returned my NARS Belle De Jour and got Promiscuous!


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## caley

Cover Girl Rich and MAC Viva Glam Gaga 2 gloss


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Mac FASHION SCOOP


----------



## chunkylover53

MAC Viva Glam Cyndi


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## NoSnowHere

NARS Cruising


----------



## gwendolen

MAC's Bombshell


----------



## nicci404

NYX Beige


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## soda-pop

MAC MLLE + MAC Growing Trend


----------



## it'sanaddiction

MAC Myself L/S


----------



## MrsTGreen

Cherry carmex


----------



## michelle779

MAC Drive Me Wild


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - denise


----------



## sansandy

MAC Ever Hip - need a backup of this!


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Jersey Rose


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel stunt w/nue lip liner


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## Bethc

Dior Addict in Fashion Week


----------



## gwendolen

Estee Lauder Gloss Stick in Honey Pink. I  it!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-crystal.


----------



## Barlow

Revlon "Just Enough Buff" - best drugstore buy EVER


----------



## lavenderspice

Nars Manhunt


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care


----------



## Contessa

YSL Rouge Volupte perles #104


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Inglot Lipstick #118 (nude)


----------



## pinklipgloss33

Nars lip lacquer- Eros


----------



## michelle779

MAC Ever Hip lipstick & MAC Strange Potion lipglass


----------



## frick&frack

Lancome juicy tubes pop &#8211; iced cranberry


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel stunt w/chanel nude lip liner


----------



## nicci404

also Chanel Stunt


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## omk2010

revlon colorburst in CORAL and PLUM, together!


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Jersey Rose


----------



## Cherry44

YSL rouge pur couture


----------



## sansandy

Chanel Rouge Coco Shine Liberte


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry rose de baume


----------



## hyacinthus

Lipstick Queen Medieval


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## pmburk

Donna Karan Chic Pink lipstick


----------



## sun.shyne

_MAC Lipglass - Viva Glam VI_


----------



## it'sanaddiction

MAC Slimshine Tropic Glow


----------



## lovemysavior

MAC's Ever Hip l/s that I took out of the vault since the LOL collection.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - kanani


----------



## omk2010

chanel rouge coco shine bonheur


----------



## pond23

^ I love Bonheur! Such a pretty berry-plum.

I wore Dior Violet Rouge Serum.


----------



## cherryll

I put the combination of two colors of Lipsticks into my lips.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Jersey Rose


----------



## Samia

Mac's Twig lipstick


----------



## skydive nikki

MAC ever hip


----------



## loves

bobbi brown l/g in bright pink


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2 treatment


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## NemoAndChula

MAC lip conditioner and MAC Viva Glam Gaga.


----------



## michelle779

MAC Wildly Refined lipglass


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## sowingseason

Lush - Honey Trap lip balm and a touch of Lush- It Started with a Kiss on top


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

NARS Honolulu Honey with a dab of Mac clear pro long wear gloss


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Chanel RC Shine Aventure


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - denise


----------



## lorihmatthews

Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in Boy


----------



## mspera

Chanel Coco Shine - Romance :kiss:


----------



## Love Of My Life

edward bess pure impulse


----------



## nicci404

Chanel Pagoda


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

NARS Striptease


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Jersey Rose


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## GingerSnap527

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> NARS Honolulu Honey with a dab of Mac clear pro long wear gloss


 
I was very close to buying that, but I went with Nars Promiscuous (which I'm wearing today).


----------



## sweetart

Dior beige indecise


----------



## Love Of My Life

nars damage


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Inglot #118 Lipstick


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Plastique l/s, & Sinnamon l/g


----------



## chinkee21

MAC Crosswires l/s & MAC Euro Beat Dazzleglass


----------



## nicci404

MAC Sweetie


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care


----------



## lavenderspice

MAC Shy Girl


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

MAC Underage


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - denise


----------



## ashleyroe

mark. sweet talk - sheer gloss.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Trish McEvoy Innocent


----------



## nicci404

Chanel Boy


----------



## Livia1

Fresh Sugar Rosé


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Plastique l/s, Sinnamon l/g


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - melonie


----------



## lovemysavior

NARS-Supervixen


----------



## it'sanaddiction

D&G Baby Darling


----------



## chunkylover53

MAC Most Popular


----------



## zjajkj

Chanel Lipstick


----------



## sansandy

Chanel Jersey Rose


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care


----------



## michelle779

NARS Catfight lipstick & MAC Clear lipglass


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel stunt w/nude lip pencil


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## Love Of My Life

nars damage


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## soda-pop

MAC Creme Cup


----------



## michelle779

michelle779 said:


> NARS Catfight lipstick & MAC Clear lipglass


 
I'm wearing this again today......


----------



## babyontheway

chanel chance coco shine


----------



## gre8dane

MAC Screenqueen!


----------



## roses5682

MAC Pink Poodle


----------



## lovemysavior

Jack Black's Lip Balm.....


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Cremecup & Clarins instant lip perfector in rose shimmer


----------



## ashleyroe

bath and body works, pineapple!


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Love Of My Life

now, by terry rose de baume


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC Plastique l/s


----------



## ChimoKitty

MAC Funbathing from their To The Beach collection. Its my favorite lipstick!


----------



## chinkee21

MAC Romancin' under Pffft! Dazzleglass


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Chantecaille Helios Lip Sheer


----------



## omk2010

Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in DEAUVILLE


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-crystal.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

MAC Peachstock w/Nars Turkish Delight


----------



## *MJ*

MAC Funtabulous


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry rose de baume


----------



## tremorviolet

MAC Trimming Talk


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - denise


----------



## lieu12

blistex lip medex


----------



## Love Of My Life

guerlain rouge G in gracia


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

MAC Freckletone w/ a dab of clear gloss.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## MrsTGreen

Cherry carmex


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## it'sanaddiction

D&G Fascination L/S


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry rose de baume


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Nars Striptease


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel stunt w/lip gloss


----------



## otilia

Shiseido Almond Pink


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care


----------



## LuxBagLVr

Rouge Coco Shine in 42 (Biarritz).Its like a light mauvey beige color.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Cherry carmex


----------



## Millee

Clinique Beauty.


----------



## lieu12

blistex lip balm


----------



## nicci404

NYX Beige


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Nars Turkish Delight


----------



## kittenelle

chanel naive


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

YSL Sensual Silk


----------



## Livia1

Chantecaille Lip Sheer in Comet


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - kanani


----------



## ipudgybear

burts bees wax and victoria's secret gloss


----------



## inkyl

MAC Please me!


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry rose de baume


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Plastique l/s & Sinnamon l/g


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC GaGa


----------



## goldenkagi

Lip Ice Sheer Color in Strawberry


----------



## ashlend

Crazy Rumors lip balm in Orange Bergamot. Today is a minimal makeup day, only my eyes are done.


----------



## Beauty2Makeup

Sunshine said:


> Continue!


Avon's Glazewear Lip Gloss in Rave.  I love this gloss


----------



## Tiare

Lipstick Queen gloss in "12 Minutes"

A perfect, clear rose shade


----------



## mrs moulds

MAC Up The AMP with Currant lip liner.


----------



## frick&frack

laura mercier lip glace &#8211; rose


----------



## fashionista.

Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in Biarritz.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Revlon Petal L/S


----------



## Nat

Chanel Rouge Coco Shine Bel-Ami


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel stunt w/nude lip liner & lip venom gloss


----------



## Livia1

Chantecaille Sheer Lip in Comet


----------



## lavenderspice

Nars Manhunt


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - kanani


----------



## MrsTGreen

Cherry carmex


----------



## frick&frack

carmex now


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip gloss-zesty red.


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## sun.shyne

_MAC Lipglass - Easy Lounger_


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## Love Of My Life

nars damage


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Chanel Red Dragon


----------



## pond23

Dior Airy Mauve lip liner
MAC Viva Glam II lipstick


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry rose de baume


----------



## MrsTGreen

Essence Look At Me lipstick


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Dior Catwalk Mauve L/S


----------



## DANIELI

Chanel Coco pink hydrabase lipstick


----------



## ipudgybear

Chanel RC Boy


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## Livia1

Chantecaille Lip Sheer in Comet


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care


----------



## sun.shyne

_MAC - Oversexed _


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel stunt w/sisley lip gloss


----------



## Nat

Chanel Rouge Coco Shine Bel-Ami


----------



## PurpleSunshine

burt's bee's


----------



## babyontheway

MAC Prrrr


----------



## missgiannina

ysl rouge volupte #30


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC High Tea


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry rose de baume


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - melonie


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## lavenderspice

MAC Vegas Volt


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Clarins Rose Shimmer


----------



## lizalovesloubou

buxom lip gloss in sandy


----------



## pupeluv

MAC Suprise Me topped with Chantecaille Mirth


----------



## Love Of My Life

tom ford black orchid w/sisley lip gloss


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care


----------



## Livia1

Chantecaille Lip Sheer in Comet, really loving this


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - kanani


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip gloss-zesty red.


----------



## mysweetaudrina

MAC Everhip


----------



## Love Of My Life

nars damage


----------



## pinklipgloss33

Chantecaille Bourbon Rose Lip Chic


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry rose de baume


----------



## CurrentCustom

Chanel coco shine in the shade "boy"


----------



## NoSnowHere

MAC Flusterose


----------



## skydive nikki

Chanel RC shine in royallieu


----------



## Livia1

Chantecaille Lip Sheer in Comet


----------



## Love Of My Life

nars damage


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## merekat703

MAC Snob


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - denise


----------



## nicci404

NYX - Beige


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

YSL Tea Rose


----------



## mrs moulds

MAC Vegas Volt


----------



## lovemysavior

Nars Supervixen


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## GingerSnap527

Rosebud Salve


----------



## hyacinthus

OCC Lip Tar in Trollop topped with Illamasqua Mistress


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry rose de baume


----------



## pquiles

NARS l/g in Wonder


----------



## Daniela7474

Korres Lip Butter in Jasmine


----------



## caley

MAC Plumful


----------



## Samia

Nars Senorita


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry rose de baume


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care


----------



## GingerSnap527

Nars - Promiscuous


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## Love Of My Life

cle de peau T6.. am liking this color...


----------



## mrs moulds

MAC Vegas Volt.


----------



## hyacinthus

MAC Spitfire


----------



## frick&frack

laura mercier lip glace &#8211; rose


----------



## Livia1

Chantecaille Lip Sheer in Comet


----------



## tatertot

La Mer balm and MAC Bubbles


----------



## roses5682

channel spark lipgloss.


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## FullyLoaded

Makeup Forever Lab Shine M10 topped with MAC Dazzleglass in Extra Amps

My lips look superb!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nivea chapstick.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Chanel Insouciante lipstick


----------



## Love Of My Life

cle de peau T6


----------



## babyontheway

Chanel aragonite glossimer


----------



## lavenderspice

MAC Shy Girl


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## chunkylover53

Lipstick Queen in Red Sinner


----------



## frick&frack

carmex now


----------



## Love Of My Life

edward bess rose demure w/dark blossom gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## Livia1

Fresh Sugar Rosé


----------



## hyacinthus

Boobbi Brown Rich Lip Color in Sweet Nectar


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## pmburk

NARS Dolce Vita lipstick


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care


----------



## soda-pop

MAC Candy Yum Yum + MAC Creme Cup + MAC Right Image


----------



## kittenelle

nars turkish delight and mac angel


----------



## Cornflower Blue

Burt Bees Pomegranate lip balm earlier in the day, then later Estee Lauder Pure Colour Gloss Stick in Sunlit Coral.


----------



## ashleyroe

burts bees lip shimmer in fig.


----------



## baby6271

M.A.C has a limited edition plushglass called I heart you it is wonderful


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - denise


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## Love Of My Life

cdp  T6


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## lavenderspice

Nars Turkish Delight


----------



## kmh1190

Nivea A kiss of Moisture with a light layer of Stila Kitten Silk Shimmer gloss.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## lovemysavior

MAC's Hibiscus


----------



## carmenvy

Philosophy's coconut frosting flavored lip gloss.  Smell is to die for and really helps protect the lips.


----------



## lavenderspice

MAC Blankety


----------



## Love Of My Life

nars damage


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Revlon Colorburst Lipstick - Carnation


----------



## Sweetpea83

carmenvy said:


> Philosophy's coconut frosting flavored lip gloss.  Smell is to die for and really helps protect the lips.




Sounds awesome..


Smashbox lip gloss-crystal.


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care


----------



## DearBuddha

L'Oreal Gilded Pink l/s w/ Rimmel l/g in Rose Cocoon


----------



## Bethc

Dior Addict in Fashion Week


----------



## babyontheway

Chanel star glossimer


----------



## Livia1

Chantecaille Lip Sheer in Comet


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Clarins Rose Shimmer


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - denise


----------



## pquiles

Cle de Peau extra silky


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sephora lip gloss-forever pink.


----------



## Nat

Chanel Rouge Coco Shine - Boy


----------



## nicci404

Chanel Stunning


----------



## lavenderspice

MAC Girl About Town


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Jersey Rose


----------



## Kittie LaRoche

Dior Addict Diorkiss (578)


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Love Of My Life

edward bess lip gloss dark blossom


----------



## mrs moulds

MAC Vegas Volt!!!


----------



## oceansportrait

Chanel Extrait de Gloss in Imaginaire (pink with a hint of peach XD)


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry rose de baume


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## mysticrita

Chanel rogue coco shine. BOY


----------



## pond23

MAC Riveting lipstick


----------



## lieu12

Nars Harlow


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Gabrielle


----------



## gwendolen

MAC's Hug Me.


----------



## Devoted2makeup

Chanel's 'Petit Peche' - gorgeous!


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - kanani


----------



## otilia

Rimmel Airy Fairy


----------



## pond23

MAC Riveting again


----------



## nicci404

Was wearing NYX Beige till it fell out of my jean pockets when I was in the fitting room! I couldn't find it afterwards  good thing it wasn't one of my Chanel lipsticks/glossimers!


----------



## lavenderspice

MAC Angel


----------



## zjajkj

Chanel 65 Lipstick


----------



## Samia

MAC Hug Me


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care


----------



## NoSnowHere

BE Buxom in Trixie


----------



## Livia1

Fresh Sugar Rose


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip gloss-zesty red.


----------



## Love Of My Life

CDP T6 & edward bess dark blossom


----------



## Devoted2makeup

hotshot said:


> CDP T6 & edward bess dark blossom



Do you have any experience with EB glosses? I just got French Lace and am disappointed in the consistency.


----------



## frick&frack

Chanel glossimer &#8211; myriade 106


----------



## notoriousliz

MAC Good Lovin


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## lavenderspice

MAC Hug Me


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## lieu12

Smashbox endless lip gloss


----------



## *MJ*

Burt's Bees Pomegranate Lip Balm


----------



## Devoted2makeup

*MJ* said:


> Burt's Bees Pomegranate Lip Balm



Love, love Burt's Bees lip balm!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Devoted2makeup said:


> Do you have any experience with EB glosses? I just got French Lace and am disappointed in the consistency.


 

   yes, I do... personally love them... have several..

    dark blossom,nude satin, warm flame &desert glow..

    have been using them all since ED launched them in BG... and

     use the lipsticks as well... for me they work....


----------



## Devoted2makeup

hotshot said:


> yes, I do... personally love them... have several..
> 
> dark blossom,nude satin, warm flame &desert glow..
> 
> have been using them all since ED launched them in BG... and
> 
> use the lipsticks as well... for me they work....



I wonder if you have the old formula or the new ones? I heard he changed the packaging and that several people complained about the bottle. I feel like I need to dip the applicator into the tube several (about 5 times) just to get enough product on my lips. It's really annoying, I like the color but not the consistency. I would love to hear if you experienced this as well.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Devoted2makeup said:


> I wonder if you have the old formula or the new ones? I heard he changed the packaging and that several people complained about the bottle. I feel like I need to dip the applicator into the tube several (about 5 times) just to get enough product on my lips. It's really annoying, I like the color but not the consistency. I would love to hear if you experienced this as well.


 

     I do have the old packaging which I much prefer...I don't

     care for the new lipstick case either... try & call BG to see

     if they still have any of the old packaging left... I also think

      NM in Beverly Hills may have the old packaging available..

      and I don't have to dip the wand in more than twice to get

      enough color..but do love his colors


----------



## omk2010

Mac Sheen Supreme in Ultra Darling


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## Love Of My Life

nars damage w/edward bess dark blossom


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Peregrina


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## ipudgybear

Chanel Rouge Coco in Boy


----------



## Christine Dior

Revlon Colorburst in Candy Pink


----------



## lieu12

blistex lip balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry rose de baume


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - denise


----------



## it'sanaddiction

MAC Slimshine in Tropic Glow


----------



## Devoted2makeup

Chantecaille's 'Love'.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Peregrina


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sephora lip gloss-forever pink.


----------



## princesspig

Guerlain Terracotta gloss in Salsa


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care


----------



## DearBuddha

CG Incredifull l/s in Baby's Got Lips
NYC l/g in Sungold Pink


----------



## chrunchy

Revlon Super Lustrous Lip Gloss in Coral Reef


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Revlon Baby Pink L/S


----------



## Devoted2makeup

Burts Bees - I bite my lips too much.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Fallen Embers

Lip liner: Bobbi Brown's Apricot
Lipstick: Bobbi Brown's Coral Reef


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC High Tea w/ Sinnamon Lustreglass


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

One honey cream lip balm.


----------



## sun.shyne

_MAC - Power Supply_


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Peregrina


----------



## ashleyroe

burtsbees lip shimmer in watermelon


----------



## roses5682

MAC lovelorn


----------



## Love Of My Life

cle de peau T6 & sisley clear lip gloss


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Devoted2makeup

frick&frack said:


> buxom lips - bunny



Trying to give Edward Bess' French Lace another go.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Essence Look At Me lipstick


----------



## Fallen Embers

NARS' lipstick in Falbala


----------



## DearBuddha

L'Oreal Gilded Pink l/s
NYC Sungold Pink l/g


----------



## lieu12

YSL pure peach lip gloss


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Nars striptease L/G


----------



## it'sanaddiction

EL Electric Coral Lipgloss


----------



## pond23

MAC Viva Glam II


----------



## Spendaholic

my new lipbalm - eos sweet mint.


----------



## Love Of My Life

nars damage...


----------



## Sweetpea83

One honey cream lip balm.


----------



## princesspig

Guerlain Terracotta gloss in 07 Salsa


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## Livia1

Chantecaille Lip Sheer in Comet


----------



## PrincessShan

MAC Cremesheen l/s in Hot Gossip


----------



## Fallen Embers

NARS' Falbala and JOUER's lip gloss


----------



## lieu12

Dior apricot lip gloss


----------



## it'sanaddiction

EL Tiramisu Lipstick


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry rose de baume


----------



## The Real Diehl

plain ol CHAPSTICK, I dont feel good today and my lippies need this


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

MAC underage


----------



## wintersong

dior kiss mango soda


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - kanani


----------



## nicci404

Dior Addict Lipstick - Tailleur Bar


----------



## mspera

Chanel Coco Shine - Romance


----------



## jaztee

Juicy Tube in Melon


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Peregrina


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel mademoiselle


----------



## Babestaaa

CHANEL Rouge Coco Shine - Boy


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## mandyangeline

NARS Dolce Vita Lipstick


----------



## Spendaholic

eos sweet mint.


----------



## pond23

MAC Viva Glam II lipstick


----------



## Sweetpea83

One honey cream lip balm.


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry rose de baume


----------



## Samia

Chanel Waikiki


----------



## susu1978

Chanel Jamaica


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care.


----------



## pupeluv

Estee Lauder Crystal Baby


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel cuir de russie


----------



## lovemysavior

MAC's Blankety (a must have for me)


----------



## frick&frack

Laura mercier lip glace &#8211; after hours


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC Plum Dandy lipstick & Milani Summer Baby lipgloss


----------



## merekat703

MAC Snob


----------



## ciatta

Chanel Organdi Rose


----------



## pond23

^ I wore Organdi Rose too.


----------



## susu1978

Bobbi Brown peach nectar and smashbox lip gloss (dont remember the name)


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel nude lip liner w/stunt


----------



## MakeupDIY

Carmex =)


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care


----------



## Livia1

Chantecaille Lip Sheer in Comet


----------



## DearBuddha

Victoria's Secret Beauty Rush lipgloss in Strawberry Fizz


----------



## hunniesochic

Never any lipgloss or lipstick. It weird my lips are always this light reddish pink tone. I only wear carmax lipgloss...I swear I can't live without it.


----------



## Devoted2makeup

Giorgio Armani Gloss D'Armani in #402 - such a pretty color, but I'm allergic to one of the ingredients.


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Peregrina


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip gloss-zesty red.


----------



## Love Of My Life

edward bess dark blossom....


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Chanel rc shine Royalieu


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Plastique lipstick & Sinnamon lustreglass


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - kanani


----------



## Devoted2makeup

Chanel's Peony


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## gre8dane

MAC Screenqueen topped with Dazzleglass in Phiff!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Chanel mythic lipstick


----------



## being.myself

Some kind of neutral Chanel lip laquer which I basically use as a stain.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Chanel RC Boy


----------



## soda-pop

Today: MAC Growing Trend


----------



## Angelic Pretty

mac lip glass in viva glam VI a99


----------



## Love Of My Life

nars damage


----------



## ooh la la2

mac underage


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Plastique lipstick & Sinnamon lustreglass


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - kanani


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry rose de baume


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - melonie


----------



## Spendaholic

chanel glossimer - Seashell.


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

Chapstick with SPF 15


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Devoted2makeup

Chanel Petite Peche, my fav!


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

Nars Lipstick in Cruising


----------



## nicci404

Chanel Stunning


----------



## chanel*liz

chanel gloss #41


----------



## it'sanaddiction

NARS Happy Days Velvet GLoss Pencil


----------



## *MJ*

Burt's Bees Pomegranate Lip Balm


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

Too Faced diamond gloss-champagne.


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care.


----------



## MakeupDIY

Carmex - my lips are dry atm so no lipstick/lipgloss for me.


----------



## gre8dane

MAC:
Plum l/l
Acid Washed l/s (LOVE it!)
Painted On l/g (LOVE it!)


----------



## Nat

Clinique Butter Shine lipstick in Raspberry Rush


----------



## I_schlove_you

stila lip glaze in malibu


----------



## j0yc3

MAC's Show Orchid


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel mademoiselle


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC High Tea


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

nars cruising


----------



## sunglow

Yes to Carrots melon lip butter


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Revlon Carnation Lipstick


----------



## pond23

Chanel Rose Comete RC
Nars Turkish Delight


----------



## Mitzy

MAC Viva Glam 1.


----------



## Nat

Chanel RCS Boy


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## susu1978

No 7 nude lip liner, Bobbi brown lipstick in rose


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel nude liner w/stunt


----------



## notoriousliz

MAC Oh baby


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## pupeluv

Estee Lauder Crystal Baby with a little bit of Clinique Air Kiss


----------



## penelope tree

dr hauschka lipgloss - not gloopy or sticky at all.


----------



## ashtray-girl

inglot lipstick in 812 (european inglot numbers are different from the US ones) and lancomes juicy tubes in framboise (14)


----------



## caley

NARS orgasm lipgloss


----------



## panties

Le Metier de Beaute Écumes D'or lip kaleidoscope


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - kanani


----------



## Love Of My Life

edwad bess dark blossom....


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Mac Myth


----------



## pond23

MAC Please Me lipstick


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Dior Addict Lipstick in  578 Diorkiss (sample from event on Saturday)

I really like this!


----------



## LV BarbieDoll

MAC Myth lipstick topped off with Nymphette Lipglass


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - denise


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream Lip Balm.


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC Viva Glam V & Chanel Blizzard glossimer


----------



## chunkylover53

Lipstick Queen in Rose Sinner


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Peregrina


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care.


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: High Tea lipstick & Sinnamon lustreglass


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream Lip Balm.


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel stunt


----------



## fortomorrow

Chanel COCO!


----------



## BagloverBurr

Laura Mercier Hibiscus Bloom


----------



## it'sanaddiction

MAC Fresh Salmon


----------



## chinkee21

Revlon Super Lustrous Lipgloss in Coral Reef over MAC Crosswires Lipstick, my perfect coral lip combo.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel mademoiselle


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

YSL Sensual Silk


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Spendaholic

Chanel Glossimer Seashell

Nivea lip care.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

MAC stealing kisses lipgloss


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

MAC Athena's Kiss


----------



## hyacinthus

MAC Viva Glam Cyndi l/s


----------



## NoSnowHere

MAC star nova


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry rose de baume


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: High Tea lipstick & Sinnamon lustreglass


----------



## Mitzy

MAC Ruby Woo. This is my second tube but I realized I have never worn it to work, so I am wearing it around the house to screw up my courage. 
My husband assured me it's not "hooker red"! 
Thanks, honey.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Chanel Rouge Coco Chintz


----------



## pond23

MAC Up The Amp


----------



## princesspig

Guerlain Terra Inca summer gloss in 07 Salsa


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2 treatment


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## Spendaholic

Nivea lip care.


----------



## gee

MAC love nectar lustreglass


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Mitzy

MAC Lady Bug, a bright, but sheer, red. Cute with my black and white outfit, I hope.


----------



## Devoted2makeup

Chanel's Pensee


----------



## Livia1

Chantecaille Lip Sheer in Comet


----------



## ashleyroe

nars! chelsea girls.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - katie


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Chanel RC Shine Liberte


----------



## ohlalaitsamd

MAC Cherish..my everyday ls


----------



## Spendaholic

Nivea lip care.


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## merekat703

MAC woo me


----------



## Love Of My Life

armani red #40.....


----------



## roses5682

Laura Mercier Rose something


----------



## pond23

MAC Prep & Prime Lip
MAC Viva Glam II lipstick


----------



## Mitzy

Today I went all retro with Revlon's Cherries in the Snow.
I am wearing more red lipstick since I went back to darker hair.


----------



## Spendaholic

currently - Nivea lip care.
later tonight - Chanel Glossimer Wild Rose.


----------



## tatertot

La Mer balm


----------



## Nat

Chanel Rouge Coco Shine - Boy


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - april


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Mac Florabundance


----------



## Love Of My Life

edward bess dark blossom


----------



## Blue_Star

Mac lipglass in liqueur


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Viva Glam V l/s & Viva Glam V l/g


----------



## Livia1

Fresh Sugar Rosé


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Chanel Boy


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel stunt


----------



## mbarbi

chanel insolente


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - kanani


----------



## ashleyroe

mark. smooches.


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry rose de baume


----------



## notoriousliz

MAC Dazzleglass in Rags to Riches


----------



## clk55girl

Mac Bubble Tea lipgloss


----------



## hyacinthus

MAC See Sheer


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Chanel RC Shine Royaleiu


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2 treatment


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

nars cruising with neutrogena gleam on top


----------



## Love Of My Life

dior addict glow


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## mmmbags

ysl rouge volupte faubourg peach. best summer coral peach color out there!


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream Lip Balm.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Chanel RC Shine Liberte


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sephora lip gloss-forever pink.


----------



## pmburk

MAC Angel lipstick


----------



## Sonic Peaches

MAC Viva Glam Lady Gaga 2 lipstick and gloss. The perfect nude lippie!


----------



## otilia

Bobbi Brown Tulle Brown


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## lieu12

Guerlain coral pearl


----------



## NoSnowHere

Mac star nova


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## sunglow

MAC Viva Glam VI lipstick and lipglass


----------



## Love Of My Life

cle de peau T6


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-crystal.


----------



## xlovely

Fresh Rose lip balm


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Revlon Colorburst L/S Lilac


----------



## BagloverBurr

MAC red full stop


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - kanani


----------



## sunglow

Korres guava lip butter


----------



## gnourtmat

MAC snob


----------



## chrunchy

Revlon Matte - Nude Attitude No. 001


----------



## lavenderspice

Nars Manhunt


----------



## Love Of My Life

nars damage


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## Lady&theBag

MAC Rocker


----------



## it'sanaddiction

MAC Fresh Salmon


----------



## Livia1

Fresh Sugar Rosé


----------



## PrincessShan

Julie Hewett Jacqueline


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - denise


----------



## AutumnJade

xlovely said:


> Fresh Rose lip balm



I'm wearing this today too and I'm really liking it.


----------



## girlygirl3

MAC Wildly Refined l/g  - I've been wearing it everyday and now I need a replacement!


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## Love Of My Life

edward bess dark blossom


----------



## KayuuKathey

Dior Addict Ultra Gloss in Deep Plum.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Mac Creme d' Nude and Bubble tea


----------



## tatertot

Dior Lip Glow balm


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - kanani


----------



## pmburk

Prada lip balm


----------



## sunglow

Smashbox tempt gloss


----------



## MrsTGreen

Cherry carmex


----------



## Rissalicious

VS l/s in Heartbreaker


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cdp t6


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## d-girl1011

MAC speak louder l/s


----------



## GhstDreamer

Laura Mercier Lip Stain in Mocha


----------



## Asscher Cut

Revlon Nude Lustre


----------



## NoSnowHere

Chanel boy


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry rose de baume


----------



## babyontheway

chanel chance coco shine


----------



## pond23

MAC Angel


----------



## sjunky13

pond23 said:


> MAC Angel


 I can't leave you any messages. weird. But thanks so much! ).
I had a great time and feel very happy . 

Lip of the day is Armani 507 , lol


----------



## notoriousliz

MAC Nymphette


----------



## caley

MAC Hibiscus


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Spendaholic

Nivea lip care.


----------



## frick&frack

Chanel glossimer  imaginaire 84


----------



## thecharmedwife

Chanel Levres Scintillantes Glossimer Arlequin No. 136 - it's my perfect nude gloss


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel stunt


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Chanel RC Shine Liberte


----------



## NoSnowHere

MAC Cultured


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - kanani


----------



## Bella613

Mac "Boy Bait"


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2 treatment


----------



## Spendaholic

Nivea lip care.


----------



## babyontheway

chanel aragonite glossimer


----------



## pmburk

Burt's Bees Honeysuckle tinted lip balm


----------



## Livia1

Chantecaille Lip Sheer in Comet


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Armani Lipgloss #503


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - katie


----------



## pupeluv

Chanel Peregrina w/ Stila Kitten


----------



## nicci404

Chanel Stunning


----------



## Nat

Chanel Rouge Coco Shine - Rivage


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Spendaholic

Nivea lip care.


----------



## notoriousliz

MAC Sonoran Rain


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Stripdown l/l, High Tea l/s, Sinnamon l/g


----------



## tatertot

La Mer Balm, MAC Bubbles


----------



## roses5682

MAC Lipgloss Raquel


----------



## sabishka

La Mer lipbalm


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Burberry Feather Pink Lip Mist


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Bunny love

lancome  pale petal


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel nude pencil w/stunt


----------



## chloe13

guerlain kiss kiss gloss


----------



## LaurenStephanie

Estee Lauder Vanilla Truffle


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2 treatment


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Cremecup


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - katie


----------



## notoriousliz

Duwop Twilight Lip Venom


----------



## Spendaholic

Nivea lip care.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## tegan

Chanel Jersey Rose...


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## bisbee

Guerlain Fuchsia Delice.  I decided I liked it so much that I just ordered a backup!


----------



## missgiannina

mac mocha l/s  with stila kitten gloss


----------



## notoriousliz

MAC Nymphette


----------



## DearBuddha

Revlon Pink in the Afternoon


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Burberry Feather Pink Lip Mist


----------



## AllHailtheQueen

MAC Lipgelee' in Budding Romance


----------



## Devoted2makeup

Chanel Glossimer in Wild Rose.


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel stunt


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Love Of My Life

edward bess dark blossom


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - katie


----------



## Love Of My Life

edward bess rose demure (new packaging which I don't like at all) and lip venon

lip gloss


----------



## frick&frack

Chanel glossimer  myriade 106


----------



## starrynite_87

MAC Touch lipstick and Boy Bait cremesheen glass


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Christinedaaefa

Mac tendertone in Sweet & Nice. It's a lazy day


----------



## Love Of My Life

edward bess dark blossom


----------



## pond23

Chanel Insouciance RA lipstick and MAC Baby Sparks dazzleglass lip gloss


----------



## Angelic Pretty

EOS lipbalm


----------



## GrRoxy

Dior addict in  865 collection


----------



## Nieners

Rosebud Mocha Rose


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

nars cruising


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Nars striptease


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Nars striptease


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## Love Of My Life

guerlain rouge g in gracia


----------



## pixistix

Chanel Rouge coco in Chintz


----------



## NoSnowHere

ROSESAPPHIREx said:


> nars cruising


that's my fave nude!

Today I'm wearing Chanel Boy.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## jadecee

Earlier today - Chanel Glossimer in 152 Blossom from the Tourbillon line

Now - YSL summer 2011 Pur Gloss #9.  I LOVE how this smells!  Keep on forgetting they don't taste like anything though.


----------



## Spendaholic

Nivea lip care.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Clarins Rose Shimmer


----------



## fabchick1987

MAC lipstick in viva glam gaga 2, and ELF liquid lipstick in cherry tart


----------



## pmburk

MAC Viva Glam V lipstick


----------



## pupeluv

Paul & Joe Mademoiselle 29


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - melonie


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Dior Addict Lipstick in Champagne Blush


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Stripdown l/l, High Tea l/s, Sinnamon l/g


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## Devoted2makeup

Nars Turkish Delight


----------



## pond23

Chanel Mademoiselle


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## Love Of My Life

armani lip #400 & lip venom gloss


----------



## DearBuddha

CG Incredifull l/s in Baby's Got Lips (discontinued)
Revlon Lip glide l/s in Rose Lacquer (also discontinued)


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Chanel Boy


----------



## notoriousliz

MAC Nymphette


----------



## babyontheway

chanel santa barbara


----------



## Livia1

Fresh Sugar Rosé


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## babypie

NARS lipstick in "flamenco"


----------



## 1DaySoon

Juicy Tubes Energizing Melon


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Rosebud salve


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Athena's Kiss lipgloss/glass from the MAC Wonder Woman collection


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Nars Mayflower


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry rose de baume


----------



## notoriousliz

Stila lip glaze in Kitten


----------



## nicci404

Chanel Formentera


----------



## pond23

Chanel Insouciance mixed with MAC Laugh A Lot


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-crystal.


----------



## Love Of My Life

eb.. dark blossom


----------



## znzngo

mac..oh baby


----------



## siworae

Stila lip glaze (grapefruit)


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## SoSoNYC1

buxum lip gloss: April


----------



## HeartMyMJs

MAC Gem of Roses


----------



## GingerSnap527

Buxom - Betty


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## Love Of My Life

guerlain rouge g gwen..


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## jadecee

Chanel Blossom Glossimer topped with YSL Pur Gloss 9


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Dior's Lip Glow


----------



## susu1978

MAC tinted lip balm


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

MAC Call my bluff with a dab of clear MAC gloss


----------



## pupeluv

MAC Surprise Me


----------



## sunglow

Estee Lauder Sugar Honey with Smashbox Tempt gloss


----------



## it'sanaddiction

MAC Quiet Please Lipstick


----------



## pond23

MAC Blooming Lovely lipstick (I should have bought a backup of this at the time.)


----------



## Gatsby

Burberry Nutmeg lipgloss


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Love Of My Life

ed lip liner w/dark blossom gloss


----------



## Livia1

Chantecaille Lip Chic in Tea Rose


----------



## maggiesze1

Yesterday: YSL Rouge Volupte Lipstick in Fetish Pink topped with Dior Addict Reflect lipgloss in Fuchsia Poplin


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sephora lip gloss-forever pink.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Nars Afterglow lipgloss


----------



## NoSnowHere

Chanel Boy with MAC morning glory gloss


----------



## vanilla_addict

chanel monte carlo


----------



## it'sanaddiction

EL Crystal Pink Lipstick


----------



## NoSnowHere

vanilla_addict said:


> chanel monte carlo



I have this--so pretty.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - april


----------



## Devoted2makeup

Chanel Wild Rose (again)


----------



## frick&frack

carmex now


----------



## DearBuddha

Rimmel Rose Cocoon l/g over L'Oreal Gilded Pink l/s


----------



## Livia1

Chantecaille Lip Chic in Tea Rose


----------



## susu1978

NARS blonde venus


----------



## mrs moulds

Nada!


----------



## GingerSnap527

Supergood SPF 30 AcaiFusion Lip Balm...sample from a Sephora order.


----------



## Love Of My Life

cle de peau T6...


----------



## notoriousliz

MAC Sonoran Rain lipglass


----------



## Bentley1

Bobbi Brown Ballet Slippers


----------



## Greentea

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## frick&frack

laura mercier lip glace &#8211; lilac


----------



## Livia1

Chantecaille Lip Chic in Tea Rose


----------



## Spfstar

Fresh Sugar Honey Lip Treatment


----------



## AllHailtheQueen

MAC l/l in Vino, MAC Viva Glam V Special Edition, and a little MAC Dazzleglass in Smile.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

EL Tiramisu Crystal Lipstick


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Bobbi Brown Petal


----------



## hunniesochic

Carmax moisturizing lip balm...always. No lipsticks, lip liner, and gloss for me...it makes my lips feel weird.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## GingerSnap527

MAC Evolution Revolution lipglass


----------



## sunglow

Korres guava lip butter


----------



## Devoted2makeup

Chanel Pampille


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## jadecee

YSL pur gloss #8 with Chanel 152 Blossom Glossimer


----------



## AllHailtheQueen

MAC's Dazzleglass in Steppin Out


----------



## Love Of My Life

edward bess dark blossom


----------



## gre8dane

MAC: Plum l/l, Acid Washed l/s topped with Painted On l/g


----------



## pinklipgloss33

Buxom's lip gloss Betsy


----------



## hyacinthus

MAC Warm Me Up


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Chanel Boy


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Cork l/l & Viva Glam II l/s


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - melonie


----------



## Love Of My Life

edward bess dark blossom


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## natt

Smashbox  lip gloss simmer


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## jadecee

YSL Pur Gloss #9


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Revlon Soft Nude


----------



## gre8dane

MAC: Creme O' Spice l/l & High Tea l/s topped with Evolution Revolution l/g


----------



## DearBuddha

Revlon Pink in the Afternoon


----------



## NoSnowHere

Mac Nico


----------



## Christine Dior

MAC Slimshine lipstick - Scant


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - april


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry rose de baume


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC Whirl l/l &  Essence Look At Me l/s


----------



## HeartMyMJs

MAC Gem of Roses


----------



## Livia1

Fresh Sugar Rosé


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sephora lip gloss-forever pink.


----------



## BagloverBurr

Lip Smackers Strawberry


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Cork l/l, Viva Glam II l/s, Sinnamon l/g


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry rose de baume


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - denise


----------



## it'sanaddiction

D&G Baby Darling Lipstick


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Chanel red dragon lip laque


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Love Of My Life

CDP T6 w/venom lip gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## Nat

Clinique Butter Shine Lipstick - 415 Berry Blush


----------



## Christine Dior

MAC Tendertone - Hush Hush


----------



## knics33

MAC Cremesheen glass in Looks Like Sin - love it!


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## DearBuddha

VS Beauty Rush l/g in Piece of Cake


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry rose de baume


----------



## thebagfiend

Burt's Bees lipbalm.


----------



## All About LV

Makeup Forever lab shine lipgloss


LOVE this lipgloss!


----------



## IkeaKayla

Buxom--San Francisco.  Love this stuff with the lip tingling, vanilla sensation.  And the color is perfect!


----------



## frick&frack

^I love the tingling too!


buxom lips - melonie


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Burberry Feather Pink Lip Mist


----------



## indigo16

Bobbi Brown Pink Buff


----------



## IkeaKayla

Nivea Honey


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## NoSnowHere

Mac cultured


----------



## jadecee

YSL Pur Gloss #8 with Chanel Glossimer 152 Blossom


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

YSL Sensual Silk


----------



## natt

YSL pouge pur 61


----------



## Christine Dior

Chanel - Giggle


----------



## pupeluv

Chanel Rouge Allure Desinvolte


----------



## Bunny love

Nars Lipgloss in orgasm


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - april


----------



## imlvholic

I really love the TARTE Natural lip Stain Pencils, I got them in different colors. Very easy to apply, even w/o a mirror.


----------



## Greentea

Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in Monte Carlo


----------



## Cornflower Blue

Chanel Rouge Coco in Camelia


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Stripdown l/l & Plastique l/s


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Mac Shy Girl l/s


----------



## it'sanaddiction

MAC Quiet Please lipstick


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Love Of My Life

armani #500


----------



## bnjj

Chanel Glossimer #149 - don't know the colour name.


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Mac Shy Girl l/s


----------



## pond23

MAC Laugh A Lot lipstick


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Stripdown l/l, Plastique l/s, Sinnamon l/g


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - denise


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry rose de baume


----------



## Bethc

YSL Sheer candy Pomegranate


----------



## GingerSnap527

Supergood Acai Lipbalm


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Snow.Angel

Amuse bubblegum lipgloss


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chapstick


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Chanel Royallieu


----------



## caley

MAC Plumful


----------



## susu1978

illamasqua forgot the shade


----------



## loves

Bobbi brown lipgloss in nude


----------



## frick&frack

laura mercier lip glace &#8211; rose


----------



## Love Of My Life

cdp t6


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Cremecup lipstick


----------



## pond23

MAC High Strung lipstick


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## mzbag

Cococare 100% cocoa butter


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Dior Lip Glow


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Noni lip balm


----------



## Christine Dior

MAC Freckletone!! (Most amazing nude on me anyway - NC42 for reference)


----------



## knics33

^Same here! Freckletone is also my top nude/MLBB lipstick for my NC15/20 warm toned skin.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Baby Sparks


----------



## cookie1

Clinique long last glosswear in Bonfire


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## horsefeathers

Sunshine said:


> Continue!


Chanel Majorca


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Cork l/l, Viva Glam II l/s, Viva Glam V l/g


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

D&G Fascination Lipstick


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Love Of My Life

edward bess dark blossom


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## Christine Dior

Bobbi Brown Tangerine


----------



## omgblonde

Rosy Lips Vaseline


----------



## sophiae

Korres Lip Butter in Pomegranate, topped with MAC Ample Pink Plush Glass.  :]


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Cremecup


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - melonie


----------



## Love Of My Life

armani #500


----------



## pupeluv

Chanel Peregrina w/ Chanel Beige Guitar


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Cork l/l, Viva Glam II l/s, Viva Glam V l/g


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## ashleyroe

burt's bees, peony lip shimmer.


----------



## notoriousliz

MAC Nymphette


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel stunt w/lip liner


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

MAC Patisserie Lipstick


----------



## hautecouture15

bourjois 3d effect lipgloss in brun poetic


----------



## Livia1

Fresh Sugar Rosé


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Clarins Rose Shimmer


----------



## Cornflower Blue

Prestige Colour Treat in No.4 Beautifully Buff


----------



## MrsTGreen

Sephora Pretty Praline l/l, & MAC Plastique l/s


----------



## Love Of My Life

fresh sugar honey....


----------



## pond23

MAC Thrills lipstick and Chanel Rose Honey lip liner


----------



## GingerSnap527

Rosebud Salve


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Nars Mayflower


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Chanel Red Dragon


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-crystal.


----------



## gre8dane

MAC: Evolution Revolution l/g topped with Heroine l/s


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Chanel Joyeuse Lipstick


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel mademoiselle...


----------



## Samia

Inglot Lip duo 25


----------



## Spfstar

Mac lipglass viva glam v


----------



## pond23

MAC Blooming Lovely lipstick


----------



## Love Of My Life

armani #500....


----------



## Livia1

Fresh Sugar Rosé


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip gloss-zesty red.


----------



## notoriousliz

MAC Sonoran Rain


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## AmandaHW

Bare Escentuals "Lisa" Buxom gloss


----------



## pupeluv

Estee Lauder Crystal Baby with a dab of YSL Tea Rose


----------



## Tammy518

Tarte's True Blood lipstain.


----------



## jennified_

Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in Boy


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Snob & The Body Shop Oui Oui Oui


----------



## frick&frack

lancome juicy tube - iced cranberry


----------



## AbsolutBeauty

Chanel Dragon


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel stunt w/nude lip liner & gloss


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

nars cruising


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Chanel Liberte RC Shine


----------



## pupeluv

Guerlain Rouge G 60 Gabrielle


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Nars Turkish Delight


----------



## Livia1

Fresh Sugar Rosé


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

YSL Rouge Volupte in #9 Caress Pink


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - denise


----------



## Bethc

YSL Regarde Perle in Mauve Celeste (108)


----------



## frick&frack

carmex now


----------



## shopbunny

Sephora Super Shimmer Lip Gloss in Hot Coral. Dang, I have so many of their lip glosses. they're such a good value.


----------



## manditex

mac pink nouveau


----------



## mothbeast

Maybelline - Shine Sensational in Fruit Punch


----------



## chrunchy

MNY - Material Girl 802A


----------



## Karenada

Mac Touch lipstick and Barry M glossy tubes-Shade 5


----------



## Livia1

Chantecaille Lip Chic in Tea Rose


----------



## materialistic85

MAC lipstick in "Angel" with Covergirl Shineblast lipgloss in "Beam"


----------



## frick&frack

laura mercier lip glace &#8211; rose


----------



## notoriousliz

MAC dazzleglass in Extra Amps


----------



## omgblonde

MAC Chatterbox lipstick


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry mythic shine


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry rose de baume


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## nicci404

YSL Gloss Pur - almost done, trying to finish it!


----------



## pupeluv

Estee Lauder Crystal Baby


----------



## Livia1

Chantecaille Lip Chic in Tea Rose


----------



## Lola69

Dior Apricot Cloche


----------



## Woodbutterfly

Sensai The Lipstick 08 - Araishu. The best pink color ever


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sephora lip gloss-forever pink.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

By Terry - Baume de Rose


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC lipstick in Russe with NARS lipgloss in Supervixen on top.  One of my favorite neutral lip looks!

XXXOO PG


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## periogirl28

Chanel Rouge Coco - Etole


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## tatertot

La Mer Balm and MAC Viva Glam Gaga (the bubble gum pink shade)


----------



## jadecee

Chanel extrait de gloss in Imaginaire


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Clarins Rose Shimmer lipgloss


----------



## Love Of My Life

armani #400 w/lip venom gloss


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Chanel Plumetis


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Mac florabundance


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Dior Lip Glow


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Whirl l/l, Viva Glam V l/s, Viva Glam V l/g


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Today:  NARS in Viva Las Vegas with MAC lipglass in Viva Glam VI on top

Tonight:  MAC lipglass in All of My Purple Life.  Just got it today and WOW I LOVE IT!!   Simply gorgeous.

XXXOO PG


----------



## notoriousliz

MAC Oh Baby


----------



## J`adore LV

MAC florabundance lipglass


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cdp t6


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Creme Cup & By Terry Baume de rose


----------



## Cait

Prestige lip liner in Silk.
Paul & Joe Spring Collection '11 lipstick in 069 Alfresco.
NARS Turkish Delight lip gloss.


----------



## BagloverBurr

The new Maybelline Popsicle shine lipstick in Fruit Punch. it is actually pretty awesome, has anyone else seen them?


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC lipstick in Russe with Viva Glam VI lipglass on top

XXXOO PG


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Chanel RC Shine Royalleiu


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## AllHailtheQueen

MAC's l/s in Rebel with a little bit of MAC's Dazzleglass Creme in Radiant Jewels


----------



## frick&frack

carmex now


----------



## nicci404

Chanel Stunning


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## BagloverBurr

right now Jack Black lip balm. black tea and black berry


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

MAC Blankety w/ a light pink Elf gloss over it


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Underage


----------



## Livia1

Fresh Sugar Rosé


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry rose de baume


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Bobbi Brown Petal


----------



## Cait

Revlon Colorburst gloss in Peony.


----------



## Crystalina

Dr. Pepper Lipsmackers!  Love it!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Sephora Pretty Praline l/l, MAC Plastique l/s, MAC Sinnamon l/g


----------



## notoriousliz

MAC Nymphette


----------



## DearBuddha

VS Beauty Rush l/g in Strawberry Fizz


----------



## Livia1

Chantecaille Lip Chic in Tea Rose


----------



## Bethc

YSL Volupte Perle 108


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel Mademoiselle..


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Pervette lipstick


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Samia

Inglot Lip Balm No 2


----------



## gre8dane

Chanel Boy topped with MAC Painted On!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Lipfusion In The Flesh Gloss


----------



## aliciadoll

YSL Peach Passion!


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Mac C-Thru


----------



## MissAshley

Gosh lipstick in Darling with a bit of carmex on top


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

nars cruising


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: High Tea l/s & Sinnamon l/g


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care.


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Mac underage


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## Love Of My Life

armani #500


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## GingerSnap527

Rosebud Salve


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Chanel Royallieu again!


----------



## NoSnowHere

NARS Turkish delight


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Chanel Red Dragon


----------



## Samia

MAC Ultra Darling


----------



## MakeupDIY

MAC Viva Glam Gaga 2


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## Cait

Annabelle Demure lip liner. 
JK Jemma Kidd lipstick in English Rose.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## it'sanaddiction

MAC Fresh Salmon


----------



## GingerSnap527

A free sample of Bite lipstick (?) I got from Sephora a while back.


----------



## Love Of My Life

cle de peau T6


----------



## HeartMyMJs

MAC Gem of Roses


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

YSL Sensual Silk


----------



## periogirl28

Guerlain Rouge G 08 Gisele


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Noni lip balm


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Nars Afterglow


----------



## Christine Dior

Nars Honolulu Honey


----------



## pupeluv

Chanel Rouge Allure 86 Desinvolte


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## Love Of My Life

edward bess dark blossom


----------



## aliciadoll

just Nars Turkish Delight.


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## mspera

Chanel Glossimer - Giggle


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel mademoiselle


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## zjajkj

Chanel Coco Shine 56


----------



## it'sanaddiction

NARS Pago Pago


----------



## notoriousliz

MAC Oh Baby


----------



## materialistic85

Make up for ever lab shine lipgloss in peach


----------



## MrsTGreen

Essense lipstick in Look At Me


----------



## FullyLoaded

Rosebud Salve as lipbalm>> MAC Liquid Lurex>> Illamasqua gloss in Tantrum

I love to layer and discover new 'lip looks'.


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - kanani


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC lipstick in Quiet, Please with NARS gloss in Female Trouble on top

XXXOO PG


----------



## listrikmu

Chanel Rouge Alure in #75 Amusing


----------



## sansandy

Chanel Rouge Hydrabase in Rose Rebelle


----------



## zjajkj

Chanel 65


----------



## Livia1

Fresh Sugar Rosé


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip gloss-zesty red.


----------



## pupeluv

Chanel lipliner in Natural with Too Faced lipgloss in Pillow Talk


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## Love Of My Life

cle de peau T6


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Stripdown l/l, High Tea l/s, Sinnamon l/g


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## Cait

MAC Close for Comfort TLC.


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC Lipglass in Viva Glam VI - LOVE this shade!

XXXOO PG


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## misstrine85

Chanel lipbalm and Emoi


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Gabrielle


----------



## AllHailtheQueen

MAC's Currant l/l with Just Add Colour l/g


----------



## MakeupDIY

Carmex, again!


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Mac Florabundance


----------



## Love Of My Life

cle de peau T6


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Armani 518 Lipstick


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

MAC Hug me.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - denise


----------



## lavenderspice

MAC cosmo


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## zjajkj

chanel gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sephora lip gloss-forever pink.


----------



## pond23

Chanel Mademoiselle mixed with MAC Laugh A Lot


----------



## hyacinthus

MAC Hug Me topped with Deelight Cremesheen glass.


----------



## anamariemoore

Dior Addict Lipstick


----------



## Love Of My Life

edward bess  dark blossom


----------



## materialistic85

MAC cremesheen gloss - Partial to Pink


----------



## susu1978

BB clay


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

YSL Rouge Volupte, #3.


----------



## noon

Mac Viva Glam V


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

MAC Mellow Mood w/ Evolution Revolution lipglass over it


----------



## it'sanaddiction

D & G Fascination


----------



## krazydaisy

clarins raspberry ls


----------



## wtmontana

Stila's _Wendy_ with Napoleon Perdis Auto-Pilot lip stuff over the top.


----------



## Love Of My Life

edward bess dark blossom


----------



## zjajkj

Chanel Coco Shine Chance 56


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Mac underage


----------



## DearBuddha

Some lipgloss from Victoria's Secret called Mischief.


----------



## omgblonde

The Body Shop coconut lip butter


----------



## NoSnowHere

Chanel Deauville


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## pupeluv

Earlier today; MAC VI Special Edition Lipstick. Later in the day; Chanel glossimer in Sundress.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## Cait

Hello Kitty for MAC lipstick in Big Bow with Wet 'n' Wild #664C Fab Fuchsia lip liner.


----------



## zjajkj

chanel coco shine chance


----------



## frick&frack

Laura mercier lip glace &#8211; after hours


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## materialistic85

Make Up Forever gloss S6-Peach over MAC honey love lipstick


----------



## Cait

Rimmel Exaggerate lip liner in East End Snob & YSL Rouge Volupte lipstick #19 Frivolous Pink.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Mac Blankety


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## sansandy

Chanel Rouge Coco Shine Liberte


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## JA_UK

Chanel Glossimer in Liaison


----------



## LOREBUNDE

nothing fancy for me today, LOL
Bonne Bell lipsmacker in koolaid


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

MAC High Tea


----------



## NoSnowHere

Money, Honey by MAC


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel mademoiselle


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## pond23

MAC I Like It Like That


----------



## Love Of My Life

cdp T6


----------



## meela188

YSL gloss pur in Hibiscus


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## pupeluv

Origins 16 Sugared Peach


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Nars Striptease


----------



## iCutie

By Terry, BDR. 
My friend sent me a tube of BDR a year and a half ago. Little did I know at the time that I was becoming addicted to probably the most expensive lip baum! 
But I don't care   I love it and I keep buying it. It is amazing.


----------



## nicci404

YSL - Gloss Pur


----------



## pond23

MAC Faux


----------



## Tasha1

Chanel Rouge Byzantin


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## sansandy

MAC Sweetie


----------



## Sweetpea83

Too Faced Diamond Gloss-Champagne.


----------



## Love Of My Life

armani #500


----------



## Christine Dior

Viva Glam II and L'oreal Le Gloss Saucy Mauve


----------



## pinkpol15h

YSL Rouge Volupte in 11 & Lancome Yayoi Kusama Juicy Tube in Dot Apricot!


----------



## Cait

NYX lip liner in Tangerine
MAC lipstick in Ever Hip
Benefit Lip Shine gloss in Life on the A-List


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm w/pomegranate oil.


----------



## zjajkj

chanel coco shine chance


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC Whirl l/l, Essence Look At Me l/s


----------



## periogirl28

Clinique Superbalm Gloss in Black Honey


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm w/pomegranate oil.


----------



## Love Of My Life

edward bess dark blossom


----------



## Christine Dior

Wet n Wild lipliner 712
Milani HD lipcolor Romantic Rose


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

NARS Cruising


----------



## anamariemoore

Red Color Fever Lipstick by Lancome


----------



## pupeluv

MAC Viva Glam VI Special Edition with Chanel glossimer in Sundress


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## DearBuddha

Estee Lauder lipgloss in Honey


----------



## SalSal

Topshop Polish in Truffle


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## harleyNemma

Yes to Carrots in Mint


----------



## it'sanaddiction

The Body Shop Born Lippy Balm in Watermelon


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## rx4dsoul

Revlon Colorburst in Soft Rose . Truly amazing...weightless and soft...


----------



## Love Of My Life

armani #400


----------



## Cait

Bobbi Brown lip liner in Blush.
Marcelle Lux Creme Gloss in Belle de jour.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

MAC 2n lipglass


----------



## Cornflower Blue

Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in Rivage


----------



## livii

mac pink nouveau with viva glam gloss


----------



## Kraut

Shine Lip Lacquer by Aura Science.  Staying power.


----------



## NoSnowHere

Eos balm in summer fruit


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - april


----------



## Love Of My Life

edward bess dark blossom


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

Chapstick
NARS Cruising


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## notoriousliz

MAC Oh Baby - my go to gloss


----------



## periogirl28

Fresh - Sugar Desire (my favourite gloss!)


----------



## fuzzybear

Soap and Glory Motherpucker, in pink apricot.


----------



## pupeluv

An oldie, Dior Addict Gloss 457


----------



## pond23

MAC Mehr Lipstick


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## hunniesochic

Carmex


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Revlon Colorburst Lipstick in Petal with a light pink Chanel Glossimer


----------



## zjajkj

Chanel Coco Shine Chance


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Baume de rose


----------



## KayuuKathey

Figs & Rouge Sweet Geranium Balm.


----------



## Love Of My Life

edward bess deep lust


----------



## MissyBear

MAC - Hue


----------



## hunniesochic

carmex


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## wtmontana

The original 101 ointment from lanolips, then the rose coloured one every now and then to boost some colour into my wan face.


----------



## frick&frack

Chanel glossimer &#8211; imaginaire 84


----------



## merekat703

MAC- Blankety


----------



## mars702

Mac Russian Red


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## sansandy

MAC Hug Me


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## Love Of My Life

cdp T6


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## knics33

Mac Love Nectar lipglass


----------



## pinklipgloss33

Bobby Brown Creamy lip color in Rose Petal


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - melonie


----------



## ashleyroe

VS beauty rush in banana!


----------



## Cornflower Blue

By Terry Laque de Rose in no.5


----------



## Cait

NYX lip liner in Beige.
NARS Turkish Delight lip gloss.


----------



## pupeluv

Chanel glossimer in Sundress


----------



## MissyBear

MAC - Viva Glam V


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC Whirl l/l & Essence Look At Me l/s


----------



## mars702

Roman holiday-Nars


----------



## missgiannina

mac soar lipliner w/ angel l/s


----------



## SwatchAndLearn

Today I'm wearing Jack Black Intensive Therapy SPF 25 Lip Balm in Natural Mint. It's so moisturizing and I love how it tingles!


----------



## Love Of My Life

edward bess forbidden love


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Chanel Rouge Cashmere 04


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - kanani


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Mac Hug Me.


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC Whirl l/l & Essence Look At Me l/s


----------



## Cait

Paul & Joe N lipstick #4 Candy.


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC lipglass in MajorMinor


----------



## zjajkj

Chanel Coco Shine Chance


----------



## Love Of My Life

armani #400


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Cork l/l, Frenzy l/s, Soft Wave l/g


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Cait

Lancome L'absolu rouge lipstick in Voile de rose.
Revlon Superlustrous lipgloss in Pink Afterglow.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC lipglass in Viva Glam VI


----------



## Tiare

Burt's Bees tinted lip balm in Hibiscus. A pretty peachy pink shade that when I swipe some on, I can hold up the tube and go "It's LIP BALM!" to my boyfriend when he asks why I am putting on lipstick when we aren't going anywhere


----------



## wetbandit42

MAC Viva Glam V l/s


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry  baume de rose


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

CHanel Joyeuse


----------



## merekat703

MAC dare to dare


----------



## nicci404

Chanel Organdi Rose


----------



## chullie

past midnight... so more like yesterday, haha.

Rimmel London Vintage Pink


----------



## LouboutinHottie

NARS Madere & a nude gloss from my Sephora pallet.


----------



## zjajkj

Dior gloss


----------



## Livia1

Fresh Sugar Rose


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel mademoiselle


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

Too Faced Diamond Gloss-Champagne.


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

Nars Cruising


----------



## balgal17

Mac - hue lipstick


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## omgblonde

NYX Louisiana lipstick


----------



## ByMoonlight

Carmex, cherry flavor! It's a lazy kind of day.


----------



## notoriousliz

MAC Nymphette


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Two Faced Mood swing lip gloss


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## Love Of My Life

edward bess dark blossom


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC Dazzleglass in Baby Sparks

XXXOO PG


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Viva la glam 2 lipgloss


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Just some Neutrogena Berry Shine lipgloss.


----------



## susu1978

MAC hug me


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - denise


----------



## Cornflower Blue

Chanel Coco Shine in Vitage


----------



## mspera

Chanel Glossimer - Giggle :giggles:


----------



## wetbandit42

MAC Angel


----------



## it'sanaddiction

EL Tirasimu Lipstick


----------



## zjajkj

Chanel Gloss


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## AllHailtheQueen

Nothing yet today  but yesterday I had a day lip which was MAC's Chestnut liner, Overtime lipstick, with a little Dazzleglass in Sugarrimmed on top. Then in the evening I changed it to chestnut liner, secret lover lipstick, with illicit on top


----------



## Love Of My Life

cdp T6


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Mac shy girl


----------



## GingerSnap527

Rosebud Salve


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - april


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## pupeluv

Estee Lauder Tiramisu


----------



## hyacinthus

MAC Fast Play


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC lipglass in Viva Glam VI.  No other makeup today...it was facial waxing/brow tinting today LOL

XXXOO PG


----------



## pond23

MAC Laugh A Lot


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cdp t6


----------



## hyacinthus

MAC Offshoot. Pointless though, as Irene has me on lockdown.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

MAC freckletone


----------



## frick&frack

laura mercier lip glace &#8211; rose


----------



## NoSnowHere

Chanel Deauville


----------



## tatertot

La Mer balm, Lady Gaga MAC Lipglass (in the bubble gum pink shade)


----------



## pupeluv

Estee Lauder Crystal Baby


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## it'sanaddiction

NARS Pago Pago


----------



## wetbandit42

MAC Angel l/s & Clinique Air Kiss l/g.


----------



## sunglow

Dior gloss in Satin Peach


----------



## devoted7

MAC Up the Amp lipstick with Electric Fuchsia lipgloss


----------



## zjajkj

CHANEL Rouge Allure Extrait De Gloss 57 Insolence


----------



## sansandy

Chanel Rouge Coco Jersey Rose


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sephora lip gloss-forever pink.


----------



## AllHailtheQueen

MAC's Cherry lipliner, M.A.C Red l/s and a little Cult of Cherry l/g on top


----------



## Cait

NARS lipstick in Pago Pago.


----------



## elleestbelle

mac red lipstick


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## jadecee

Guerlain Rouge G #3


----------



## tatertot

Tarte True Blood Lip Stain


----------



## pinklipgloss33

Chantecaille Lip Chic Tea Rose


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Cork l/l, Touch l/s, Viva Glam V l/g


----------



## zjajkj

Chanel Coco Shine Chance


----------



## ang3lina33

Mac Lovelorn lipstick and YSL gloss


----------



## elleestbelle

NARS corinthe


----------



## Love Of My Life

armani #400


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip gloss-zesty red.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

The Body Shop Born Lippy Watermelon


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Noni lip balm


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care.


----------



## tatertot

La Mer balm, I'm so hooked on this stuff


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Revlon Rosy Nude - LOVE it!


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC Whirl l/l, Essence Look At Me l/s, MAC Love Nectar l/g


----------



## nicci404

Chanel Glossimer - Giggle


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## sugarjaws

YSL Gloss Pur in Watermelon


----------



## Love Of My Life

armani #400


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## jadecee

Dior Glow, Chanel lip pencil in Rose Cuivre, and Chanel Rouge Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Cork l/l, Frenzy l/s, Soft Wave l/g


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

MAC Creme D' Nude


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - kanani


----------



## Livia1

Chantecaille Lip Chic in Tea Rose


----------



## ipudgybear

MAC Viva Glam 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## babyontheway

Mac Angel l/s


----------



## CocoB

Nars Crusin and bobbi brown beige gloss.


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry rose de baume


----------



## cristalena56

revlon just bitten lipstain in passion


----------



## Eliza_C

Dior 999 - it is the reddest lipstick I can find; most seem to have a pinky tint these days.


----------



## pond23

Dior Rouge Serum in Violet


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Noni lip balm


----------



## HeartMyMJs

NYC Lip Balm


----------



## myqueen

Chanel hydramax +active nutrition lip care


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - denise


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## Bunny love

Lancome-pale petal


----------



## Tiare

YSL Rose Stiletto. On a side note, really not too happy with how dingy the case looks after only a few months of owning it.


----------



## Cait

Chanel Rouge Coco Shine, Evasion.


----------



## ashleyroe

burts bees tinted balm in hybiscus.


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Cork l/l, Heroine l/s, Soft Wave l/g


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## krazydaisy

chanel galactic


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Chanel Insolente L/S


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Mac Florabundance


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - april


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Bobbi Brown Petal


----------



## hyacinthus

Inglot 103


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Whirl l/l, Viva Glam II l/s, Viva Glam V l/g


----------



## babyontheway

MAC creme de nude


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry rose de baume


----------



## sunglow

Revlon sunset peach gloss


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Tom Ford Spanish Pink


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## susu1978

MAC hug me


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Cork l/l, Frenzy l/s


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - kanani


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford casablanca


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## zjajkj

Chanel Lip Gloss 65


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Inglot Lipstick #118


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## Samia

Clinique Super Balm gloss in 07 Lilac


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford casablanca


----------



## loubilover18

MAC Cremesheen Glass in Deelight


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Mac underage lipglass


----------



## Love Of My Life

tom ford casablanca


----------



## Myblackbag

Bobbi Brown lipcolor in Chocolate


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Cork l/l, Frenzy l/s


----------



## blue*poppy

Lancome L'absolu rouge in rouge velour (frost) and a red lipliner.


----------



## FullyLoaded

Avon Glazewear in Violet, topped with MakeUp ForEver diamond lab shine gloss


----------



## GingerSnap527

NARS - Bad Education


----------



## frick&frack

laura mercier lip glace &#8211; rose


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford casablanca


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Whirl l/l, Viva Glam II l/s, Viva Glam V l/g


----------



## sunglow

MAC Freckletone lipstick


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - april


----------



## Livia1

Fresh Sugar Rosé


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## merekat703

MAC prrr


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Indien rose


----------



## jadecee

YSL Candy in #4 pomegranate with Dior Addict Tulle on top


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

MAC Patisserie. I will have to replace this, I love it and it is almost gone.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm w/pomegranate oil.


----------



## girlygirl3

Chanel glossimer Coral Love - so glad it's permanent


----------



## materialistic85

YSL rouge silky sensual lipstick in Luscious pink


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chapstick


----------



## zjajkj

Chanel lipstick gloss


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Indien Rose


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Cork l/l, Frenzy l/s, Soft Wave l/g


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Mac Underage lipglass


----------



## skinnymontana

Chanel Madamouiselle


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm w/pomegranate oil.


----------



## Vuittonella

Mac Creemsheen Deelight...)))))
Love it...


----------



## elleestbelle

MAC red


----------



## HeartMyMJs

MAC Gem of Roses


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel Paris...


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC lipstick in Russe and lipglass in Viva Glam VI on top.  

XXXOO PG


----------



## wtmontana

Rimmel Vinyl lipgloss in Pin Up - GWP from Priceline


----------



## zjajkj

Chanel Coco Shine Chance


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford casablanca


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Burberry Pink Mist


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - kanani


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## ashleyroe

VS beauty rush - mocktail hour.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Whirl l/l, Midimauve l/s, Viva Glam V l/g


----------



## momofgirls

Clinique Air Kiss


----------



## zjajkj

Chanel gloss


----------



## Love Of My Life

armani #400


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm w/pomegranate oil.


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Whirl l/l, Viva Glam II l/s, Viva Glam V l/g


----------



## chrunchy

Revlon - Super Lustrous Lipgloss Pink Pop


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Chanel Insolente L/S with a clear gloss on top


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - denise


----------



## mspera

Chanel Coco Shine - Boy


----------



## Love Of My Life

armani #500


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Mac c-thru lipglass


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - april


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chanel Mademoiselle


----------



## Chaneller

MAC Secret Lover lipstick


----------



## pupeluv

Chanel Coco Shine in Evasion


----------



## cap

mac  angel.


----------



## hyacinthus

Maybelline Coral Crush


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Chanel RC Shine Liberte


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry   baume de rose


----------



## maggiesze1

Dior Fuchsia Poplin


----------



## zjajkj

Chanel gloss


----------



## Mekinfrance

Lancôme
Color Fever Gloss


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## Love Of My Life

tom ford casablanca


----------



## frick&frack

Chanel glossimer &#8211; myriade 106


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Dior Grenadine Gloss


----------



## pupeluv

MAC Viva Glam VI S.E Lipstick with MAC Viva Glam Viva Glam VI S.E Lipglass


----------



## notoriousliz

Lime Crime Glamour 101


----------



## Love Of My Life

armani #500


----------



## pond23

MAC Pink Plaid


----------



## wetbandit42

MAC speed dial


----------



## NoSnowHere

Chanel Boy


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Love Of My Life

tom ford casablanca


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## MrsTGreen

Cherry carmex


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Vaseline


----------



## sun.shyne

_Bobbi Brown - Yogi Bare lip balm_


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm w/pomegranate oil.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Korres lip butter in Jasmin.


----------



## Tiare

Revlon Orange Flip. I'm wearing a black top, waxed burgundy jeans, taupe Isabel Marant boots. The orange/red gives it an extra pop of color!


----------



## NoSnowHere

Burts Bees Mango balm


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - melonie


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## nicci404

Chanel Glossimer - Giggle


----------



## mspera

Kiehl's Lip Balm #1


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## it'sanaddiction

MAC Enchantee Kissable Lip Color


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## Love Of My Life

tom ford casablanca


----------



## omgblonde

NYX Louisiana lipstick


----------



## it'sanaddiction

MAC TLC in Fuchsia Fix


----------



## sun.shyne

_Bobbi Brown Lip Gloss - Aubergine_


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - april


----------



## Mitzy

MAC Viva Glam 4 - need a new tube soon.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Bobbi Brown Petal


----------



## babyontheway

chanel glossimer in spark


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## Love Of My Life

edward bess rose demure


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## j0yc3

chapstick + nars orgasm lg


----------



## Mekinfrance

Lancome Gloss


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - melonie


----------



## Livia1

Chantecaille Lip Chic in Tea Rose


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chapstick


----------



## mspera

Chanel Coco Shine - Boy


----------



## MsLVAddict

Summer Fruit EOS Lip Balm


----------



## Samia

MAC Hug Me with  No. 7 liner in nude


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## Love Of My Life

tom ford casablanca


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Nars Afterglow


----------



## Livia1

Chantecaille Lip Chic in Tea Rose


----------



## kmh1190

Jack Black Balm Lemon & Chamomile


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Clinique SuperBalm in Raspberry.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - denise


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC Whirl l/l, Essence Look At Me l/s, MAC Viva Glam V l/g


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## DisneyDiva85

Fresh - Sugar Plum


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

NONI lip balm


----------



## janice

MAC Skew


----------



## pond23

Chanel Beige Felin Rouge Coco


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## rx4dsoul

Burts bees lip balm


----------



## gre8dane

MAC: Plum l/l, Acid Washed l/s, Painted On l/g


----------



## Love Of My Life

armani #500


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Whirl l/l, Viva Glam V l/s, Viva Glam V l/g


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - april


----------



## Cait

NARS Chelsea Girls Lip Lacquer.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chanel Pink Peony Lip Gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip gloss-zesty red.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

NARS Chelsea Girls Lip Lacquer


----------



## Love Of My Life

sisley clear gloss


----------



## zjajkj

Coco Shine


----------



## GhstDreamer

Laura Mercier Lip Stain in Mocha


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - kanani


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry rose de baume


----------



## janice

Costa Chic by MAC


----------



## babyontheway

chanel spark glossimer


----------



## yellowbernie

Clinque Double fudge


----------



## zjajkj

Chanel gloss


----------



## nicci404

Chanel Glossimer - Giggle


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## frick&frack

laura mercier lip glace &#8211; lilac


----------



## Cait

MAC Magenta lip liner
NARS Roman Holiday lipstick


----------



## pupeluv

Estee Lauder Crystal Baby


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Cork l/l, Heroine l/s, Soft Wave l/g


----------



## pond23

MAC Ample Pink (I think that't the name) lip gloss


----------



## Love Of My Life

tom ford casablanca


----------



## wtmontana

Napoleon Perdis Auto Pilot lip service.


----------



## KayuuKathey

Organic Figs & Rouge Rambling Rose


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## jadecee

Chanel Velvet Rouge Allure in La Raffinee


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## pinklipgloss33

YSL glossy volupte sheer candy #6 Luscious Cherry


----------



## katran26

Fresh Lip Sugar in Passion! My fave one yet


----------



## susu1978

mac viva glam V lipstick


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - kanani


----------



## pond23

MAC Riveting lipstick


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Cork l/l, High Tea l/s, Sinnamon l/g


----------



## SoloScientist

Bobbi " nude followed by Guava


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Gabrielle


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## Love Of My Life

tom ford casablanca


----------



## CoralRhapsody

Revlon Nude Rose. Absolutely smitten with this one!


----------



## labelwhore04

Fresh Sugar Honey Lip Treatment!


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## Sweetpea83

Too Faced Diamond Gloss-Champagne.


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## notoriousliz

MAC Good Lovin


----------



## Vuittonella

My new MAC Lipstick Party Line
such a gorgeous colour....))))))))


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Dior Lip Glow


----------



## pupeluv

Dior Addict gloss 457


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## pinklipgloss33

Chantecaille lip chic- Calla Lily


----------



## KayuuKathey

Organic Figs & Rouge Lip Balm - Sweet Geranium


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Cork l/l, Frenzy l/s, Soft Wave l/g


----------



## it'sanaddiction

NARS Pago Pago


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

mac underage


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cdp #110


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Nars Afterglow


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - kanani


----------



## VuittonsLover

Kissaholic Swoon.


----------



## blu_77

MAC Capricious


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-crystal.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Origins Lip Rememdy soothing lip saver, I love how moisturizing this is!


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Love Of My Life

tom ford casablanca


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Stripdown & Whirl l/l, Viva Glam II l/s, Viva Glam V l/g


----------



## Cait

Lipstick Queen in Saint Pink.


----------



## hyacinthus

NARS Red Square Velvet Matte Lip Pencil


----------



## babyontheway

MAC Angel


----------



## Love Of My Life

cdp #110


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Noni lip balm


----------



## Exxotic1

Dior Rouge Liner in Cinammon + Dior Rouge lipstick in Bright Amber (#513).


----------



## zjajkj

Chanel Coco Shine Chance


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care


----------



## Cait

Bobbi Brown tinted lip balm in Pink Raspberry


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## shoegal27

Loreal perpetual peach, loved it on Eva Longoria and HAD to have it.


----------



## blu_77

MAC Gem of Roses on top of La Mer lip balm


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - melonie


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Chanel Plumetis L/S


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC All of My Purple Life 

XXXOO PG


----------



## mynewestwrinkle

just plain o' bobbi brown lip balm! works like a charm!


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## periogirl28

Burberry Lipcover in Rosewood


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## roseylovestosho

Chanel's Plumetis


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Korres Lip Glaze in Jasmin


----------



## Nienke

Chanel Rouge Allure Insolente


----------



## pinklipgloss33

Chantecaille lip chic- Calla Lily


----------



## sun.shyne

_Bobbi Brown High Shimmer Lip Gloss - Electric Violet_


----------



## bagfashionista

Revlon Colorburst lipstick in True Red. I LOVE it. I think the color suits me the best out of my other red lipsticks (i.e MAC villains - cruella (don't remember the name) and Chanel Dragon lip laquer)


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

YSL Rouge Volupte lipstick no. 11 Rose Culte


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip gloss-zesty red.


----------



## Love Of My Life

tom ford casablanca


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - kanani


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care


----------



## Samia

Bobbi Brown Honeysuckle


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## sun.shyne

_MAC Lipglass - Gold Rebel_


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## GhstDreamer

Smashbox limitless long wear lip gloss in Endless


----------



## blu_77

La Mer lip balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

tom ford casablanca


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## Cait

Rimmel Moisture Renewal lipstick in Vintage Pink (blotted down.)


----------



## jadecee

Chanel Glossimer in Braise


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care


----------



## ellacoach

chanel glossimer in petit peche


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Cork l/l, Frenzy l/s, Soft Wave l/g


----------



## it'sanaddiction

NARS Frivolouos Gloss Lip Pencil


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - kanani


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC lipstick in Angel and Dazzleglass in Date Night on top!

XXXOO PG


----------



## ellacoach

mac plushglass in bubble tea


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Samia

Clinique Superbalm gloss in 07 Lilac


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip care


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

MAC High Tea


----------



## chrunchy

Manhattan Soft Mat Lipcream No. 45h (red)


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Luv Classics

*mac: "o"*


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Odyssey l/s, Soft Wave l/g


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry rose de baume


----------



## zjajkj

Chanel Coco Shine


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Gabrielle


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## jadecee

YSL Candy in Pomegranate


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## ipekkeles

NARS Tonkin pure matte l/s...


----------



## merekat703

MAC Blooming Lovely


----------



## Emma4790

T. Le Clerc in Rose -  I discovered this brand in a boutique in Trastevere in Rome and now I can't get enough!


----------



## Bella613

"Love Nectar" by MAC


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Touch l/s, Viva Glam V l/g


----------



## pupeluv

Guerlain Rouge G 60


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Mac c-thru


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC Whirl l/l, Essence Look At Me l/s, MAC Viva Glam V l/g


----------



## Love Of My Life

tom ford casablanca w/sisley gloss


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Lizgizmo

MAC Plush Baby


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel mademoiselle w/gloss


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - clair


----------



## BabyPo

Aveda Rehydrating Lip Glaze in Pink Lotus


----------



## loves

chanel, biarritz


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - starr


----------



## MrsTGreen

Cherry carmex


----------



## viciel

tarte charmed


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## Bella613

YSL Golden Gloss


----------



## BagsRLoVe

Kinda Sexy - Mac L/S


----------



## BabyPo

Boscia Jujube Salve Stick for now


----------



## Love Of My Life

tom ford casablanca


----------



## Samia

Bobbi Brown Nude Lip gloss


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - starr


----------



## blue_moon_

dior creme de gloss pink elixir


----------



## it'sanaddiction

MAC Marcel Wanders Lipglass in Mary


----------



## shoegal27

Maybelline, superstay 24 hours in so pearly pink

not a drug store brand junkie, but this stuff really works.


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC Whirl l/l, Essence Look At Me l/s, MAC Viva Glam V l/g


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

(Earlier today) Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake. 
(Right now) One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## Love Of My Life

guerlain rouge g gracia


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Chantilly0379

MAC ~ Dazzleglass ~ Girls Delight


----------



## jadecee

Chanel Glossimer in Giggle


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## Nat

Clinique Butter Shine Lipstick - Berry Blush


----------



## sansandy

Dior Addict Nude


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel mademoiselle w/gloss


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## Chantilly0379

MAC ~ Dazzleglass ~ Girls Delight


----------



## roseylovestosho

Chanel's rouge coco in Gardenia


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - kanani


----------



## Cait

MUFE Rouge Artist Intense #22


----------



## GenieBottle26

Sunshine said:


> Continue!



Chanel lip liner and lip gloss in "excess"!


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## NoSnowHere

Nara Turkish Delight


----------



## sunglow

MAC Freckletone with Dior Satin Peach gloss


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## it'sanaddiction

MAC Pretty Please


----------



## Love Of My Life

guerlain rouge g gracia


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## chrunchy

Shiseido Perfect Rouge lipstick - BE310


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## PollyGal

Tom Ford Blush Nude


----------



## mspera

Chanel Coco Shine - Liberte


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Armani 102 lipstick


----------



## Cait

Revlon Superlustrous in Pink in the Afternoon.


----------



## Cornflower Blue

Estee Lauder Pure Colour Sensuous Rouge in Sublime Nectar


----------



## omgblonde

NYX Hot Red lip liner & MAC Red lipstick


----------



## BabyPo

Apples & Pears Wild Rose Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## AllHailtheQueen

MAC's Pink Nouveau lipstick with Right Image Cremesheen on top I have quite the pretty pink pout if I must say so myself


----------



## ipudgybear

Burt's bees with MAC Viva Glam 2


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC Russe topped with All of My Purple Life lipglass 

XXXOO PG


----------



## mars702

Nars Schiap


----------



## chrunchy

Lancome Le French Touch Absolu - 102 Rouge Saint-Honoré


----------



## Love Of My Life

guerlain rouge g garcia


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## BabyPo

The Body Shop Natural Lip Roll On in Rose


----------



## fuzzybear

Chanel Rouge allure lacque in Santal, just wish it lasted a bit longer on my lips!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC Whirl l/l, Essence Look At Me l/s, MAC Viva Glam V l/g


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## pond23

MAC Snob and Riveting lipsticks


----------



## it'sanaddiction

NARS Pago Pago


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC Russe topped with NARS gloss in Supervixen.

XXXOO PG


----------



## jube0506

Fusion Beauty Lip Balm Conditioner in Clear and 100% Pure Lipgloss in Nude


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## BabyPo

CandyDoll Lip Gloss in Pink Macaroon


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Pursegrrl said:


> MAC Russe topped with *NARS gloss in Supervixen.*
> 
> XXXOO PG



One of my fave lip glosses!


----------



## Cait

Chanel RC#35 Chintz lipstick.


----------



## frick&frack

sephora lip gloss - rosy glow


----------



## janice

Funny Face by NARS


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Burberry Feather Pink Lip Mist


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Love Of My Life

guerlain rouge g garcia


----------



## Rissalicious

L'Oreal HIP Liquid Lipcolor in Arresting


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Love Of My Life

tom ford casablanca


----------



## babyontheway

chanel muscat glossimer


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Mac Underage lipglass


----------



## merekat703

MAC Dare to Dare


----------



## AllHailtheQueen

MAC's Pink Nouveau lipstick, with Right Image Cremesheen on top  I really love this combo


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Chanel Joyeuese lipstick


----------



## NoSnowHere

Chanel Boy


----------



## MrsTGreen

Cherry carmex


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - clair


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## BabyPo

Eco Lips Sport SPF 30


----------



## shoebuyer37

MAC Hot Tahiti


----------



## Sweetpea83

Earlier today..Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.
Right now..Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## wtmontana

Australis Show Stopper Gloss Stick in Fairy Floss with Senegence Rose Lipsense gloss


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## Spendaholic

vaseline lip therapy - rose lips


----------



## Love Of My Life

tom ford casablanca


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## sun.shyne

_Bobbi Brown Lip Balm - Yogi Bare_


----------



## KittyLouise

MAC lipstick in Chatterbox


----------



## Mrs Tipton

MAC Reel Drama CremeSheen with Clinique Soft Plum liner


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## BabyPo

Maybelline Baby Lips


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## pond23

MAC Snob and Radiccio lipsticks


----------



## Love Of My Life

tom ford casablanca


----------



## Spendaholic

vaseline lip therapy - rose lips


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## ashleyroe

burts bees sheer lip balm in hybiscus.


----------



## AllHailtheQueen

MAC's Viva Glam V Special Edition Lipstick with Splashing Lipglass on top


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## Sweetpea83

Earlier today..Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.
Right now..One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Love Of My Life

edward bess forbidden love


----------



## Tiare

An odd mix of Guerlain Rouge G in Gracia and Maybelline Baby Lips in the cherry flavor


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## chrunchy

Chanel Rouge Allure Velvet - 34 La Raffinée


----------



## BabyPo

L'Occitane Shea Butter


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

Nars Cruising. I thought I lost it, but I found it hidden in the darkest part of my bag


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## Cait

B. Kamins Bio-Maple lip balm.


----------



## Love Of My Life

burt's bees...


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - starr


----------



## MrsTGreen

Sephora Cheery Chestnut l/l, MAC Oh Oh Oh l/s, MAC Love Nectar l/g


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## jadecee

Guerlain Rouge G #65 Grenade


----------



## wtmontana

NARS Dolce Vita lipstick.


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Noni lip balm


----------



## Spendaholic

vaseline lip therapy - rose lips


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## AllHailtheQueen

MAC's Strayin' it came out with the Hello Kitty line. Lined with Vino lipliner and a tad of Loud & Lovely Cremesheen on top. I've really been feeling pink lips for Breast Cancer Awareness month and I've really been having fun making the different combos :kiss::kiss:


----------



## chrunchy

Chanel Allure Velvet - 32 La Ravissante


----------



## luxeobsessed

Burt's Bee's Pomegranate lip balm - tonight, Mac Media!!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

tom ford casablanca


----------



## Cait

Chanel Rouge Coco #11 Legende lipstick


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - starr


----------



## pupeluv

Laura Mercier Baby Doll


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Nars turkish delight


----------



## being.myself

Benefit Cha Cha tint


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Nars turkish delight


----------



## GlamourAsh

NYX dusty rose


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Cork l/l, Heroine l/s, Soft Wave l/g


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Chanel Sweet Beige Glossimer


----------



## Love Of My Life

armani #500


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## merekat703

Used Blooming Lovely and Myth today


----------



## it'sanaddiction

NARS Chelsea Girls


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Whirl l/l, Viva Glam V l/g, Viva Glam V l/g


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Nars turkish delight


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## Elsie87

MAC Dazzleglass Creme - A70 Passing Fancy


----------



## Love Of My Life

CDP #110 silky lipgloss


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - kanani


----------



## MrsTGreen

Maybelline Baby Lips lip balm in Peppermint


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Nars striptease


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Dior Versailles Lipstick


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC Whirl l/l, Essence Look At Me l/s, MAC Viva Glam V l/g


----------



## AllHailtheQueen

MAC's Chestnut l/l, Creme de la Femme l/s, and Rags to Riches l/g


----------



## Love Of My Life

cdp #110


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - clair


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## CocoB

Nars cruisin - the best nude I've ever found!


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## being.myself

Clinique "Cherry Quartz" lipstick topped with MAC Lipglass


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Elsie87

Lancôme Juicy Tubes - 19 Lychee


----------



## AllHailtheQueen

MAC's Night Moth l/l, with TroubleMaker l/s


----------



## jadecee

Dior - Beige perfection


----------



## Cait

Rimmel Moisture Renewal lipgloss in Purple Rescue.


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF casablanca


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC Cork l/l, Maybelline Bronzed l/s, MAC Soft Wave l/g


----------



## pupeluv

Yesterday Dior Addict Gloss 256, today YSL Pur Gloss 48


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - clair


----------



## couture2387

Revlon: Love that pink


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Burberry Nude Rose Lipstick


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## sansandy

MAC Hug Me


----------



## sun.shyne

_MAC Lipglass - Devilishly Stylish_


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cdp t6


----------



## HeartMyMJs

MAC Gem of Roses


----------



## ashleyroe

burberry delicate rose.


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume e rose


----------



## MarneeB

cherry chapstick


----------



## Sweetpea83

Earlier today...NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.
Right now...One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## CanadianN

By Terry baume de rose and Tom Ford cherry morrocan rouge.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - margarita


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-crystal.


----------



## AllHailtheQueen

MAC's Night Moth l/l, Viva Glam Gaga l/s, with some Pro Longwear l/g in infinitely likable :kiss:


----------



## pond23

MAC Mehr lipstick (I should have bought a backup, grrr...)


----------



## KittyLouise

MAC Viva Glam Lady Gaga lipglass (last year's one)


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## MrsTGreen

Maybelline Baby Lips lip balm in Peppermint


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Armani 102 Lipstick


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF Casablanca


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC Whirl l/l, Essence Look At Me l/s, MAC Viva Glam V l/g


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## mlle vague

Chanel Gabrielle RC


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Mac florabundance


----------



## it'sanaddiction

MAC Oh, Oh, Oh Lipstick


----------



## Spendaholic

vaseline lip therapy - rose lips


----------



## tatertot

La Mer balm


----------



## Livia1

Chantecaille Lip Chic in Tea Rose


----------



## Samia

NARS catfight


----------



## natt

Dior Addict ultra-gloss 313


----------



## Love Of My Life

armani #400


----------



## frick&frack

sephora lip gloss - flushed


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Mac florabundance


----------



## pupeluv

Yesterday Chanel Rouge Allure Naive, today Estee Lauder Crystal Baby


----------



## krazydaisy

mac bubblegum ls


----------



## it'sanaddiction

MAC Pretty Please


----------



## pond23

MAC Up The Amp


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC Stripdown l/l, Revlon Brown Sugar lip butter, MAC Sinnamon l/g


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cdp t6


----------



## pupeluv

YSL Tea Rose


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - starr


----------



## mspera

Chanel Coco Shine - Liberte


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC Cork l/l, Maybelline Bronzed l/s, MAC Soft Wave l/g


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## Noi_82

Stila Kitten


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cdp 110


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## babyontheway

Chanel Bal Ami


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC Cork l/l, Maybelline Bronzed l/s, MAC Soft Wave l/g


----------



## Elle Lu

Korres Cherry Lip Gloss in Fuchsia


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Love Of My Life

terry baume de rose


----------



## Spendaholic

Carmax - classic lip balm


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## Samia

MAC Twig


----------



## Love Of My Life

edward bess natural attraction & gloss


----------



## AllHailtheQueen

MAC's Dazzleglass in Rags to Riches.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Hourglass lipgloss in Imagine


----------



## Love Of My Life

sisley gloss now


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

nars striptease


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - starr


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Stripdown l/l, Frenzy l/s


----------



## Tiare

hotshot said:


> terry baume de rose



Using this right now as well. I went from thinking this was some cult product, perpetuated by people thinking "more expensive = better," to loving it more than any lip balm I've used before.

A co-worker even told me my lips looked nice today! Out of the blue!


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cdp #110


----------



## being.myself

Guerlain B41 (I think...)


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## glamourdoll.

Shu uemura gloss


----------



## pupeluv

Chanel Rouge Allure 86 Desinvolte


----------



## velisha07

MAC fuchia fix tinted lip conditioner SPF15


----------



## Samia

Inglot lip balm


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - starr


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC Whirl l/l, Essence Look At Me l/s, MAC Viva Glam V l/g


----------



## mapattwk

Dior Addict in 578


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Mac Florabundance


----------



## Cait

Hard Candy Plumping Serum lipgloss in All American Girl over NARS Pago Pago lipstick.


----------



## NoSnowHere

Chanel Boy


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel mademoiselle w/gloss


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Cork l/l, Stripdown l/l, High Tea l/s, Sinnamon l/g


----------



## mspera

Chanel - Enivree


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Buxom Lipstick _ Sydney


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## Cait

NYX Beige lip liner, Tom Ford #01 Spanish Pink lipstick.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cdp t6


----------



## All About LV

Buxom in Leslie


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

mac c-thru lipglass


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## elleestbelle

Clinique black honey


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Cork l/l, Touch l/s, Viva Glam V l/g


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - star


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Armani 102 Lipstick


----------



## Spendaholic

Carmax - classic lip balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## frick&frack

chanel glossimer &#8211; imaginaire 84


----------



## skydive nikki

Le Metier de beaute purple haze


----------



## Love Of My Life

rouge g gracia


----------



## Samia

MAC Twig, love this shade


----------



## flip4jewell

Burt's Bees Replenishing Lip Balm........my lips feel so hydrated right now, lol.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## gre8dane

NARS Club Mix topped with MAC Painted On l/g


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## nicci404

NARS Female Trouble


----------



## jadecee

Chanel glossimer in spark


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terrose baume de rose


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## shoebuyer37

MAC Russian Red


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## beauty k addict

vaseline


----------



## gnourtmat

beauty k addict said:
			
		

> vaseline



same here!


----------



## sansandy

Dior Addict Nude. It's my current favourite lippie


----------



## BabyPo

Nude Lips balm


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Revlon Lip Butter in Sugar Frosting


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## ipudgybear

burt's beeswax and mac viva glam 2


----------



## yesther

jack black lip balm


----------



## nordysgal

Laura Mercier Lip Glace in Bare Beige (from the sephora holiday set)


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## natt

MAC  gloss ever so rich


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford casablanca


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Mac florabundance


----------



## FullyLoaded

MAC Sheen Supreme in Quite The Thing topped with MAC Dazzle lipstick in Hellraiser


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Cork l/l, Stripdown l/l, High Tea l/s, Viva Glam V l/g


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## Love Of My Life

tom ford casablanca w/rose crush gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## purichiii

Pink Rose Vaseline x


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

nars striptease


----------



## Dolce007

La Mer lip balm


----------



## susu1978

chanel rouge allure in genius


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - clair


----------



## Cait

NARS Roman Holiday lipstick with Revlon Superlustrous Pink Whisper gloss.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## lolakitten

Tom Ford Pink Dusk


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## chrunchy

Lanvin  H&M - Rose


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## it'sanaddiction

NYX Lip Lacquer in Okie Dokie Artichokie


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Avon rich ruby


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chapstick


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## babyontheway

chanel stunt lip lacque


----------



## Leighsdesign

NARS 413 Bleecker


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Buxon Lip stick in Sydney


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF Casablanca


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Elsie87

Lancôme Juicy Tube - Lychee


----------



## Cait

Tom Ford Private Blend lipstick in Pink Dusk.


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Mac Florabundance


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC Whirl l/l, Essence Look At Me l/s, MAC Viva Glam V l/s


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## Nat

Chanel Rouge Coco Shine - #57 Aventure


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## wana81

Mac Russian red


----------



## Cait

Lipstick Queen in Saint Pink.


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

nars turkish delight


----------



## it'sanaddiction

MAC Whirls & Twirls L/S


----------



## lolakitten

Tom Ford Sable Smoke


----------



## pond23

MAC Viva Glam II & Riveting lipsticks


----------



## babyontheway

chanel stunt lip lacquer


----------



## janice

Famous by Chanel


----------



## zjajkj

Chanel lip gloss


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## ByeKitty

The Body Shop Lip Care (I got this yesterday and I love it!!)


----------



## Love Of My Life

edward bess deep lust


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Spendaholic

Carmax - classic lip balm


----------



## ashlend

Color Me Beautiful lipstick in Rose Frost. One of my favorites.


----------



## frick&frack

sephora lip gloss - flushed


----------



## Spendaholic

Carmax - classic lip balm


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## zjajkj

Chanel 56


----------



## ellacoach

Laura Mercier lip glace in Bare Naked


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF casablanca


----------



## lolakitten

Tom Ford Sable Smoke


----------



## mspera

Chanel Coco Shine - Liberte


----------



## Cait

Rimmel Tiramisu liner blended in with MAC Close for Comfort TLC.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Burberry Nude Rose


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Mac c-thru


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## lolakitten

Tom Ford Pink Dusk


----------



## Spendaholic

laura mercer lip glace in baby doll


----------



## CCLOVECC

Cle de Peau silky lipstick 130


----------



## ashlend

Clinique chubby stick (tinted balm) in Chunky Cherry. LOVE this.


----------



## Love Of My Life

cdp #110


----------



## xprettypetalx

MAC whirls & Twirls  Dior lip glow (as a lip balm!)


----------



## sw0pp

Chanel Glossimer in Giggle


----------



## AllHailtheQueen

MAC's Dazzleglass in Rags to Riches


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - starr


----------



## Leighsdesign

My go-to NARS lip gloss, Stella.


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## kayti

Ysl lingerie. It's a baby pink color. It goes on smoother than butter and smells/tastes fruity. I love YSL lipsticks


----------



## missmustard

Today I wore MAC Jazzed with Chanel Constellation Glossimer on top.


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## ashleyroe

burberry delicate rose.


----------



## Love Of My Life

eb... deep lust w/sisley gloss on top


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## lucydoe

Chanel mademoiselle


----------



## merekat703

MAC Splashing


----------



## dearheart

I love this thread! Today I am wearing YSL Rougue Pur Couture Rose Bergamasque, #6. Just got it and it's great!


----------



## babyontheway

Chanel santa barbara


----------



## wana81

Maybelline colorsensational fuchsia fever 140


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

NARS Cruising with MAC Cultured over it


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Revlon Lip Butter - Peach Parfait


----------



## frick&frack

sephora lip gloss - flushed


----------



## AllHailtheQueen

MAC's Nightmoth l/l and Red She Said l/s


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Stripdown l/l, Frenzy l/s


----------



## summerxoxo

By terry rose rose balm and Dior lip glow


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cdp 110


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## xprettypetalx

MAC Raveshing


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## noon

YSL Pink Diamond


----------



## ashlend

Buxom gloss in Dolly. I am not a gloss girl, prefer lipstick, but I got this as a free sample and I have to admit I really like it.


----------



## Mz2145

Bobbi Brown Creamy Lip Color in Pink Blossom


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Necromancer

Dior Serum De Rouge #740 (Rosewood)


----------



## Cait

MAC Marquise d' with Revlon Peach Petal gloss.


----------



## pupeluv

Estte Lauder Cystal Baby topped with Laura Mercier Opal


----------



## vvelle13

Rimmel airy fairy.


----------



## Spendaholic

carmex


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF casablanca


----------



## steffyglam

Shy girl from MAC


----------



## malaguena

Apicare Revive me Lip Balm, only


----------



## xprettypetalx

MAC partial to pink creme sheen glass


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Maybelline Baby Lips lip balm and Philosophy Vanilla Birthday Cake lip shine


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Revlon Lip Butter in Peach Parfait


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC Whirl l/l, Essence Look At Me l/s, MAC Viva Glam V l/g


----------



## Cait

Revlon Colorburst lip gloss in Strawberry.


----------



## Spendaholic

carmex


----------



## Love Of My Life

eb  deep lust


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC Whirl l/l, Essence Look At Me l/s, MAC Viva Glam V l/g


----------



## wetbandit42

Bobbi Brown Tulle l/s.


----------



## cloudzz

Kiehl's #1 lip Balm


----------



## tatertot

La Mer balm and MAC Bubbles lipstick


----------



## it'sanaddiction

MAC Whirls & Twirls


----------



## xprettypetalx

MAC Rue d'Bois


----------



## Sourdrops

Chanel glossimer in Pink Ribbons


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF casablanca w/lip venom gloss


----------



## Chineka

Korres Lip Butter in Wild Rose


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - betty


----------



## it'sanaddiction

NARS Velvet Gloss Lip Pencil  - Frivolous


----------



## sunglow

MAC Viva Glam VI lipstick and gloss


----------



## merekat703

MAC Spitfire


----------



## susu1978

MAC Viva glam II


----------



## Samia

Bobbi Brown Blondie Pink


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## lolakitten

Armani Lipshine #1


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF casablanca


----------



## natt

Maybelline  140 intense pink


----------



## Indiarobyn

YSL rouge volupte / frivolous pink


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## AllHailtheQueen

MAC's Girl About Town l/s


----------



## Nat

Chanel Rouge Coco Shine - Bonheur


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## DonnaJ415

Smashbox Illume


----------



## pupeluv

Too Faced Glamour Gloss in Pillow Talk


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Mac florabundance


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## summerxoxo

Livia1 said:
			
		

> By Terry Baume de Rose



Same! It's just so good


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## skydive nikki

LMDB red rapture lip kaleidoscope


----------



## Spendaholic

yesturday - chanel incognito with laura mercier baby doll on top
today - carmex lip balm


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel mademoiselle


----------



## pond23

MAC Viva Glam II & Riveting mixed


----------



## ashleyroe

burts bees pink blossom.


----------



## Cornflower Blue

Lancome L'Absolu Nu in 302 Voile de Rose - just beautiful...


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Mac Florabundance lipglass


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Dior Versailles


----------



## nicci404

Chanel Stunning


----------



## Nat

Chanel Rouge Coco Shine - Biarritz


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Chanel Muscat


----------



## Love Of My Life

tf casablanca


----------



## noon

Clarins Lip Perfector


----------



## CCLOVECC

Cle de peau lipstick in T9


----------



## Spendaholic

carmex lip balm


----------



## Cait

CG Lip Perfection lipstick in Temptress.


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Nars Turkish Delight


----------



## Cornflower Blue

Daniel Sandler Luxury Lipstick in Joy


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF casablanca w/lip venom


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Chanel Muscat 85 Glossimer


----------



## betterstopnow

Dior Addict Lip Polish in Sheer Pink (002)


----------



## MarneeB

philosophy gingerbread lip gloss


----------



## nikkibi

Maybelline G132 Nude Blush!

nikkibi.files.wordpress.com/2011/11/tutorial2.jpg?w=560


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## NoSnowHere

Rouse by Illamasqua


----------



## trueshoelove2

kitten by stila


----------



## Spendaholic

carmex lip balm


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

MAC High Tea


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Chapstick


----------



## yellow08

Fresh-Rose


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF black orchid


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## sunglow

Revlon Lip Butter in Creme Brulee


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Burberry Nude Rose


----------



## Love Of My Life

eb  natural attraction


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## Cait

Annabelle Natural Rose lip liner with CG Lip Perfection lipstick in Darling.


----------



## Threshold

Clinique _*Heather Moon*_


----------



## babyontheway

Mac nico lipglass


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## noon

Josie Maran Argan Oil Lip treatment.


----------



## Spendaholic

carmex lip balm


----------



## xprettypetalx

Clarins lipstick in 705


----------



## sleeplessbeauty

Chanel Rouge Coco Shine #47 Flying Cloud


----------



## pupeluv

Buxom Sandy


----------



## susu1978

MAC Hug me


----------



## pond23

MAC Viva Glam II


----------



## angelalam5

Dior Lip Glow


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## Cait

Chanel Rouge Allure Laque in Empire.


----------



## Love Of My Life

tf black orchid w/lip gloss


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

chapstick


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Livia1

Fresh Sugar Rose


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF casablanca


----------



## frick&frack

Chanel glossimer &#8211; imaginaire 84


----------



## Sourdrops

cherry carmex


----------



## Whitesnowbunny

Mac barely nude lip liner ( shaded all over lips) with Mac myth lip stick! LOVE THE COMBO!


----------



## pupeluv

Dior Addict Lipstick 222


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## AllHailtheQueen

Today I'm wearing MAC's Cork l/l with Red She Said l/s


----------



## NoSnowHere

Chanel Boy rouge coco shine.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## CocoMeow

CG wetslicks in ShellShine.


----------



## susu1978

Chanel in 07 genius


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## Tiare

Nivea Strawberry lipbalm


----------



## Cait

Paul & Joe N lipstick #29 Mademoiselle & Benefit Life on the A-List gloss.


----------



## NoSnowHere

Chanel rouge allure in Imaginaire


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel mademoiselle w/gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## lolakitten

Chantecaille Sari Rose


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Cork l/l, High Tea l/s, Sinnamon l/g


----------



## declaredbeauty

nyx black label in dandy


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## KayuuKathey

Organic Figs & Rouge Sweet Geranium Balm.


----------



## mothbeast

yu-be lip balm and Revlon Colorburst lip butter in sugar plum


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## Spendaholic

carmex lip balm


----------



## ashleyroe

fresh sugar in honey. my sister gave it to me from the three pack.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sephora lip gloss-forever pink.


----------



## Love Of My Life

ED  deep lust


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## CCLOVECC

La Mer lip balm and Burberry Nude Beige gloss.  The finish on this gloss is so sleek and gorgeous.


----------



## Bolsabonita

Laura Mercier Tangerine lipstick


----------



## rainrowan

MAC Amorous


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - starr


----------



## Cornflower Blue

Lancome L'Absolu Nu in 302 Voile de Rose.


----------



## NoSnowHere

Chanel rose dilemma glossimer


----------



## HeartMyMJs

NARS Cruella


----------



## steffyglam

Gems of roses by Mac cosmetics


----------



## wtmontana

BYS Slimline lipgloss in Pinch of Peach


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## Livia1

By Terry baume de Rose


----------



## Tinn3rz

MAC Half and Half


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## gre8dane

MAC: Courting Lilac l/s topped with Painted On l/g


----------



## Love Of My Life

armani #400


----------



## Bunny love

Mac-viva glam v


----------



## lolakitten

Was Tom Ford Pink Dusk, but I forgot it on my dresser, so no reapplication after lunch.


----------



## Cait

lolakitten said:


> Was Tom Ford Pink Dusk, but I forgot it on my dresser, so no reapplication after lunch.


 
This. But with NYX Beige lipliner, and I did re-apply several times today.


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC Dazzleglass in Baby Sparks

XXXOO PG


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## tatertot

La Mer balm, they have been wicked dry with these crazy temps lately


----------



## noon

Benefit Benetint with YSL lipgloss in toffee


----------



## likeadoll

Chanel Rouge Coco Shine #56 Chance


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF casablanca


----------



## lolakitten

Chantecaille Sari Rose


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Stripdown l/l, Viva Glam II l/s, Viva Glam V l/g


----------



## noon

YSL pink diamond


----------



## ashleyroe

nars baby doll lip lacquer.


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF casablanca


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Aqualumiere in Glass Quartz


----------



## juicyincouture

Smith's Rosebud Salve in Brambleberry Rose and a cheapie lipstick by a brand named NK in black.


----------



## NoSnowHere

MAC Syrup


----------



## Cait

NYX Natural lip liner.
Bobbi Brown Lip Color lipstick in Carnation.
F21/Love & Beauty Shimmery lip gloss in Coral.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## Love Of My Life

EB deep lust


----------



## lolakitten

TF Sable Smoke


----------



## Spendaholic

carmex lip balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

just tried Dior new lipstick serum de rouge #880 which is a plum shade..

nice & moist on the lips...


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## nutmehgz

Sugar tinted treatment by fresh. I love their lip balm line


----------



## Cait

Revlon CB lipgloss in Peony with MAC Summerfruit Cremestick lipliner.


----------



## KittyLouise

MAC Viva Glam 2 Gaga.


----------



## Love Of My Life

EB deep lust


----------



## it'sanaddiction

YSL Golden Lustre L/S 108


----------



## Spendaholic

carmex lip balm


----------



## noon

Aquaphor


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Nars Turkish Delight


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## FullyLoaded

Smiths Rosebud Salve


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## imlvholic

Tarte LipSurgence, Enchanted, Amused & Glisten


----------



## HarajukuGirl92

Eos lip balm in lemon, my favorite new lip product!


----------



## Love Of My Life

dior serum in plum...


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## Spendaholic

carmex lip balm


----------



## AllHailtheQueen

MAC's l/s in Sandy B


----------



## noon

Fresh Sugar lip balm


----------



## lolakitten

Chanel RCS Royallieu


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - betty


----------



## Cait

NARS Catfight lipstick.


----------



## missvi

Mac up the amp


----------



## Tinn3rz

Butts bees in peony


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Megadane

Lansinoh for cracked nipples!! It works great for severely chapped lips)


----------



## GingerSnap527

Fresh Sugar Balm in Honey


----------



## pond23

MAC Cyber sheer out with lip balm and blotted


----------



## Chineka

carmex and korres lip butter in wild rose on top


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF deep mink w/TF rose crush gloss


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## lolakitten

Chanel RCS Royallieu


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## Spendaholic

carmex lip balm


----------



## Bolsabonita

Tom Ford Black Orchid


----------



## Livia1

Chantecaille Lip Chic in Tea Rose


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Mac Florabundance


----------



## noon

Aquaphor


----------



## SmallFluffyDog

Dior addict must-have


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - clair


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Cork l/l, Touch l/s


----------



## Cait

MAC VGV lipstick with Annabelle Natural Rose lip liner.


----------



## wtmontana

Trilogy rose hip oil lip treatment


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## Tinn3rz

Burts bees


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF rose crush gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## noon

Dior Singuliere


----------



## Tiare

YSL Rouge Volupte in #23 Luscious Pink

Re-visiting this warm, peachy pink lately


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

mac c-thru


----------



## noon

Josie Maran argan lip treatment


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## Love Of My Life

dior plum #880


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sephora lip gloss-forever pink.


----------



## lolakitten

Rouge D'Armani #103


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## noon

Josie Maran Argan oil lip treatment


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

mac underage


----------



## wtmontana

Clinique chubby stick in woppin watermelon!


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Spendaholic

carmex lip balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF dark mink


----------



## Tinn3rz

MAC half and half


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## merekat703

MAC Girl about town


----------



## lolakitten

Tom Ford Pink Dusk


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## Tinn3rz

Burrs bees


----------



## Prufrock613

Le Métier Monaco gloss


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## tatertot

LaMer balm, MAC Bubbles


----------



## Tinn3rz

Chanel lip gloss


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## coleybug

Dolce & Gabbana lipgloss in Praline.


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Armani Gloss Pink 503


----------



## Love Of My Life

Armani #400


----------



## Cait

Chanel Extrait de gloss, Imaginaire


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Nars striptease


----------



## Love Of My Life

armani #400


----------



## HeartMyMJs

NARS Dolce Vita Matte Pencil Lipstick


----------



## ashleyroe

softlips raspberry!


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Cork l/l, Touch l/s, Viva Glam V l/g


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## wowsss

NARS velvet lip pencil in Bettina + MAC Lip Gloss in stealing kisses, they're a perfect match!


----------



## Tinn3rz

MAC Half and Half


----------



## natt

BeYu  fruit&gloss


----------



## noon

YSL golden gloss #31


----------



## Cait

Rimmel Exaggerate lip liner in Tiramisu, with NARS Chelsea Girls lip lacquer.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF casablanca


----------



## NoSnowHere

Mac Hot Tahiti


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF deep mink w/rose crush gloss


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## NoSnowHere

Chanel Boy


----------



## ashleyroe

burberry delicate rose.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## Necromancer

Vaseline lip balm at the moment


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## ceciliaaa

Burts bee's mango butter lip balm 
mac hue lipstick (:


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Tinn3rz

Chanel Canotier


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF rose crush


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## noon

Mac Viva Glam 5


----------



## Cait

Darphin Hydrotherapy Renewing Balm


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip gloss-zesty red.


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF rose crush gloss


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## pinklipgloss33

Chantecaille lip chic- Calla Lily


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Mac Florabundance


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - starr


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## ValenTina xxo

Estee Lauder Lipliner in Rose (I think), MAC's Pretty Please and LipFusion Colours in Flirt


----------



## NoSnowHere

MAC star nova


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Cork l/l, Frenzy l/s


----------



## Tinn3rz

Chanel Canotier


----------



## susu1978

MAC Viva Glam II


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF rose crush


----------



## Livia1

Chantecaille Lip Chic in Tea Rose


----------



## Sourdrops

The coconut hut- lime freeze lip balm


----------



## pond23

MAC Viva Glam II & Riveting


----------



## Younna

*SPOILEDROYALTY said:
			
		

> Mac Florabundance



Same here


----------



## Cait

Bobbi Brown lip liner in Blush with MAC Hue lipstick.


----------



## frick&frack

Sephora lip gloss &#8211; flushed


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## Tinn3rz

^^ samesies.


----------



## susu1978

MAC Satin FAUX


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## Tiare

The new Revlon lip butter in Pink Truffle. I love it so much, I'm going to buy a bunch of other colors after work


----------



## Tinn3rz

NARS Sex Machine


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Mac underage LG


----------



## natasha21

Revlon Lip Butter in Brown Sugar.. with some makeup forever lipgloss (sample from sephora) on top!


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## RedVelvetLuv

Tangerine aubrey organic


----------



## Tinn3rz

Burts Bees Lip Balm


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Stripdown l/l, Frenzy l/s, Soft Wave l/g


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - starr


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

NARS Pago Pago Lipstick


----------



## Cait

Chanel Rouge Allure Velvet #34 La Raffinee lipstick.


----------



## Tinn3rz

Chanel Canotier


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cdp t6


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## Tinn3rz

Burts Bees


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## Chineka

NYX's megashine lip gloss- African Queen (fuchsia)


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF dark mink w/rose crush


----------



## frick&frack

sephora lip gloss - rosy glow


----------



## HeartMyMJs

MAC Gem of Roses


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## susu1978

MAC crosswires


----------



## Love Of My Life

EB Deep lust & gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## Steeph

Dior Addict Lip Polish


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Mac fashion scoop


----------



## pupeluv

Chanel Rouge Coco Peregrina with Chanel Glossimer in Beige Guitar


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## it'sanaddiction

NARS Chelsea Girls


----------



## Chineka

korres lip butter in plum


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## ashleyroe

nars babydoll.


----------



## frick&frack

clarins color quench lip balm &#8211; ultra-violet 09


----------



## Cait

Revlon CB lip butter in Sweet Tart (still not sold...)


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

Rimmel London Moisture Renew Lipstick in Berry Rose, blotted down to look like a stain w/ Vaseline on top


----------



## Chineka

Revlon Colorblast Lipgloss-Bordeaux


----------



## Tinn3rz

Chanel canotier


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF dark mink w/rose crush gloss


----------



## Chineka

ROSESAPPHIREx said:


> Rimmel London Moisture Renew Lipstick in Berry Rose, blotted down to look like a stain w/ Vaseline on top


 
I'm going to try this method for shades that are too bright on my skin tone. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## susu1978

MAC Viva Glam II


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF dark mink w/gloss


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## tatertot

La Mer balm


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Nars Turkish delight


----------



## PANACHE COUTURE

MAC Lustre Bust Out


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## Couture_Girl

MAC Red with a layer of Revlon Lip Butter in Cherry Tart over c:


----------



## Tinn3rz

Chanel Canotier


----------



## susu1978

MAC viva glam II and smashbox peep show lip gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF casablanca w/rose crush gloss


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## sansandy

Chanel Jersey Rose


----------



## Couture_Girl

Mac Sheen Supreme in Cant Get Enough


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

MAC Hug Me


----------



## Mitzy

Cover Girl Euphoria. It's lovely.


----------



## Cait

Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in Evasion with a slight bit of Revlon Coral Reef gloss layered over.


----------



## AllHailtheQueen

MAC's l/l in 80% and lipgelee in Budding Romance


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## ClassicFab

Maybelline Coral Crush


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - starr


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Mac Underage lipglass


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Samia

Bobbi Brown Lipstick in Soft Rose


----------



## Tinn3rz

Burts Bees


----------



## KittyLouise

MAC Cosmetics Pretty Please lipstick.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## pursefreak22

fresh (rose)


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Mac fashion scoop


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF deep mink w/rose crush gloss


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## NoSnowHere

Revlon lip butter in gumdrop


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

NYX Okie Dokie Artichokie


----------



## susu1978

MAC Viva Glam II + peep show smashbox gloss


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF rose crush


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## Tinn3rz

Burts Bees lip balm


----------



## Cait

Revlon CB Carnation lipstick


----------



## Billyfulness182

Buxom lips- Katie


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

MAC Blankety with Cultured gloss over it


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## Mitzy

Revlon Lip Butter in Sugar Plum.


----------



## pond23

MAC Riveting & Cyber


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry rose de baume


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## greenteacups

Today I alternated between two shades of Chanel's Allure Velvet Matte in La Somptueuse & La Sensuelle. I really love Chanel's matte shades because unlike most matte lipsticks, the consistency is very creamy and hydrating.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## ness36

philosophy very emollient lip balm in red. It is peppermint flavored, tinted, and has more of a waxy texture than a sticky texture, which i like. It is my all time favorite lip gloss!


----------



## Love Of My Life

EB deep lust w/rose crush gloss


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## Livia1

Chantecaille Lip Chic in Tea Rose


----------



## BunnySlippers

greenteacups said:


> Today I alternated between two shades of Chanel's Allure Velvet Matte in La Somptueuse & La Sensuelle. I really love Chanel's matte shades because unlike most matte lipsticks, the consistency is very creamy and hydrating.


 
I totally agree! But instead of La Sensuelle, I own La Somptueuse and La Fascinante, gorgeous too!

But today I went for Estee Lauder in Fig.


----------



## Cait

Annabelle Natural Rose lip liner with Bonne Bell LipLUSHious gloss in Brown Sugar


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - starr


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## it'sanaddiction

YSL Golden Lustre in 108


----------



## susu1978

MAC Amorous


----------



## nicz_x

Too Faced Lip Injection Extreme (gives me fish lips)


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - margarita


----------



## Cait

Tom Ford Pink Dusk


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Mac Florabundance


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## Tracy

I wore Elf Matte lipstick in Natural w/ MAC Viva Glam V lipstick on top


----------



## MrsChacon

buxom's candy


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF rose crush lip gloss


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## princesspig

Guerlain Kiss Kiss Baby Cherry Summer


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - starr


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## piosavsfan

Dior singuliere


----------



## lolakitten

L'Occitane Shea Butter Lip Balm


----------



## Sweetpea83

Earlier today..NARS lip gloss-supervixen.

Right now..Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## Cait

Darphin Aromatic Hydrating Renewing Balm, lazy day...


----------



## Samia

MAC Twig


----------



## sansandy

Dior Addict Nude


----------



## Love Of My Life

EB deep lust w/gloss


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## lolakitten

Tom Ford Pink Dusk


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

Too Faced Diamond Gloss-Champagne.


----------



## trueshoelove2

just chapstick


----------



## BunnySlippers

My Coca Cola Cherry lipsmacker, and Chanel Rouge Allure lipstick in famous.


----------



## Tinn3rz

MAC Half and Half


----------



## rainrowan

MAC Amorous satin - browny rose


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - clair


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

MAC Whirls & Twirls


----------



## Tinn3rz

Chanel Canotier


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Love Of My Life

armani #400


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## Cait

LQ Saint Pink over Rimmel East End Snob lipliner


----------



## knics33

MAC Looks Like Sin Cremesheen lipglass


----------



## mygirlsabdullah

Sephora sugar cookie


----------



## ashleyroe

burts bees lip shimmer in peony.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - starr


----------



## ava-lucia

Carmex :0) and I'm not ashamed of it :0)


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Chapstick


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## Tinn3rz

Burts bees lip balm - peony


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## BunnySlippers

Labello in Pommegranate and Chanel RA Velvet in La Somptueuse.


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF deep mink


----------



## PANACHE COUTURE

Green Apple Chap Stick


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

jack black lip balm


----------



## Stilettolife

NARS Lip gloss = All Night Long


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - starr


----------



## kemilia

Dior Lip Addict - Pink Trench


----------



## Cait

YSL Rouge Volupte #19 Frivolous Pink with NYX Barbie Pink lip liner.


----------



## Love Of My Life

now, EB deep lust


----------



## NoSnowHere

NARS Super Orgasm.


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## Tinn3rz

Burts bees lip balm


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Revlon Lip Butter in Sugar Frosting


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF deep mink w/rose crush gloss


----------



## trueshoelove2

Chapstick


----------



## Tinn3rz

Chanel Canotier


----------



## Samia

From Bobbi Brown 20th anniversary lip pallete: Pink martini, my new favorite pink.


----------



## Swanky

Urban Decay lipstick in Peroxide - new favorite nude!!!!


----------



## lolakitten

Tom Ford Pink Dusk


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## elleestbelle

Stila in the nude...just got it today at sephora...i have found my perfect nude!


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF casablanca w/sisley clear gloss


----------



## trueshoelove2

Burts Bees


----------



## Cait

NYX Tangerine lip liner with Chanel Rouge Coco #35 Chintz lipstick.


----------



## Prufrock613

Chanel Natural liner + Burberry Heather Rose


----------



## PANACHE COUTURE

Mac Lustre Bust Out


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Jack black lip balm


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## pond23

MAC I Like It Like That


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF coco ravish....


----------



## Sophie-Rose

MAC Russian Red


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## Necromancer

Natio clear gloss


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC lipstick in Russe topped with Dazzleglass in BlingBlack (which I am almost out of...wish MAC would bring that one back again!!)


XXXOO PG


----------



## Chineka

Stila Lip Glaze - Believe


----------



## NoSnowHere

Chanel rouge allure #57


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey cream lip balm.


----------



## deltalady

MAC Dubonnet


----------



## pond23

MAC I Like It Like That


----------



## jayjoy

MAC Shy Girl


----------



## karmallory

jayjoy said:
			
		

> MAC Shy Girl



Me too! I love this color with a winged eye for a sweet vintage-y look. That's what I'm going for today at least hehe.


----------



## PANACHE COUTURE

D&G Passion Duo  "Intense"


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-candy cane.


----------



## Cait

Makeup Forever Rouge Artiste Intense #31 lipstick


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Jack black lip balm/ Mac shy girl


----------



## it'sanaddiction

MAC Whirls & Twirls


----------



## GingerSnap527

Just some chapstick...giving my lips a rest on the gloss/lipstick from the holidays!


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## noon

Chanel rouge coco shine in evasion.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## Chineka

Revlon Colorburst Lipgloss - Strawberry


----------



## crunchy buns

rosebalm


----------



## Samia

Clinique Blushing nude lipstick


----------



## Tinn3rz

Burts Bees Lip Balm


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF rose crush gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-candy cane.


----------



## piosavsfan

Shiseido shimmering rouge pk 407. Bought it yesterday and love it! The blue shimmer is sooo pretty.


----------



## noon

Fresh lip balm


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Dior Versailles Lipstick


----------



## Livia1

Fresh Sugar Rosé


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF rose crush...


----------



## Cait

Marcelle Belle de jour gloss over Paul & Joe N lipstick #4 Mademoiselle.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - clair


----------



## HeartMyMJs

NARS Dolce Vita Lipstick


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

jack black lip balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF deep mink w/crushed rose gloss


----------



## Tinn3rz

Chanel Canotier


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## chrunchy

Dior - Rouge Dior N° 314 Beige Angélique


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## Cait

Revlon CB lip butter in Berry Smoothie


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Cork l/l, Frenzy l/s, Soft Wave l/g


----------



## natt

Too faced  centerfold


----------



## it'sanaddiction

GA Pink 503 gloss


----------



## glamourdoll.

Chanel glossimer in 131.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Creme d'nude


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## sw0pp

MAC Hug Me lipstick


----------



## noon

Chanel rouge coco shine in evasion


----------



## gnourtmat

vaseline


----------



## toobabyish

Nivea A Kiss of Smoothness lip balm.


----------



## Bunny love

Dior lip maximizer


----------



## Pursefreak25

Ulta brand Dual Shine lip gloss


----------



## candiebear

mac angel l/s


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Black jack lip balm


----------



## greenteacups

Chanel Rouge Allure Velvet La Caline #36


----------



## Samia

The little Gloss from UD's naked 2


----------



## Tinn3rz

MAC Half and Half


----------



## Love Of My Life

EB dark blossom gloss


----------



## bellana

Fresh Sugar in Plum


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip gloss-zesty red.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Clinique Black Honey


----------



## it'sanaddiction

MAC Cream d'Nude


----------



## frick&frack

sephora lip gloss - flushed


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## Amanda_g

Newly purchased nars orgasm lipgloss.... Love it!


----------



## noon

A coral chanel glossimer that I can't remember the # of.


----------



## RedVelvetLuv

Peppermint balm


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## mspera

Chanel coco shine - Royallieu


----------



## Tinn3rz

Burts bees.


----------



## wtmontana

Bys slim line lipgloss in lush blush - love these they aren't sticky and look great!


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF casablanca w/sisley gloss


----------



## greenteacups

YSL Rouge Volupté 27 Rose Paris


----------



## babyontheway

chanel coco shine in candeur


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Creamcup


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF casablanca


----------



## Cait

Revlon CB lip butter in Berry Smoothie.


----------



## pinkmom66

Too Faced Glamour Gloss in Peek-a-boo.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

MAC Politely Pink L/S


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

EOS Strawberry Sorbet lip balm sphere


----------



## misstrine85

Chanel RCS Bonheur


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry rose de baume


----------



## winterlily

Revlon lip butter in sweet tart!


----------



## Tinn3rz

Burts Bees


----------



## chrunchy

MNY - Concrete Rocker


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Chanel Boy lipstick


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## Love Of My Life

EB dark blossom


----------



## Cait

NYX Beige lip liner with WnW Mega Last lipstick #904C Rose-bud


----------



## mrs moulds

MAC Up the Amp.


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## gre8dane

MAC Plum l/l
Laura Mercier Black Orchid
MAC Painted On l/g


----------



## merekat703

MAC Snob l/s and MAC English Accents l/g


----------



## Billyfulness182

Revlon Lip Butter in Sugar Frosting!!


----------



## NoSnowHere

NARS Turkish delight


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF rose crush


----------



## Tinn3rz

Burts bees


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF pink adobe


----------



## Amandarin

Make Up For Ever - Moulin Rouge red lipstick


----------



## Prufrock613

Tom Ford Sable Smoke


----------



## Chineka

Revlon Colorburst Lipstick-Fuchsia  w/ Stila Lip Glaze-Grapefruit on top


----------



## frick&frack

Chanel glossimer &#8211; imaginaire 84


----------



## sparkle12

Mac Angel & Nars Turkish Delight


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## pupeluv

Chantecaille Brilliant Gloss Classic


----------



## ashleyroe

nars baby doll.


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

mac shy girl


----------



## merekat703

MAC Pinkarat


----------



## nicci404

Dior Addict Lipstick - Vintage


----------



## Spendaholic

carmex lip balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF smoke red...


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Chanel Bo&#375;


----------



## Nat

Clinique Butter Shine - Perfect Plum


----------



## Cait

NYX Beige lip liner with MAC VG Cyndi lipstick.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-candy cane.


----------



## Prufrock613

Cle de Peau Extra Rich in R8


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF rose crush


----------



## pupeluv

Chanel Rouge Coco Shine Evasion


----------



## Chineka

NYX Megashine Lipgloss-Copper Penny


----------



## Tinn3rz

Burts bees


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - starr


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## Frivole88

Dior Addict Lip Glow - sooo addicting!


----------



## enjee

Chanel Sweet Beige


----------



## Tinn3rz

Chanel Canotier


----------



## wilding

Lush it started with a kiss lip tint.


----------



## periogirl28

Chanel Glossimer Wild Rose


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## GlamoRosa

Mac Viva Glam


----------



## Nat

Chanel RCS - Boy


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF deep mink w/rose crush gloss


----------



## knics33

Clinique Tenderheart lipstick


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Mac Viva Glam GaGa


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## Cait

NARS Pure Matte lipstick in Bangkok


----------



## susu1978

MAC Mehr


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - michelle


----------



## it'sanaddiction

MAC Politely Pink


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

black jack lip balm


----------



## ashleyroe

burberry delicate rose.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Honey Salve


----------



## Spendaholic

carmex lip balm


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Chanel - Mica


----------



## KittyLouise

MAC cosmetics lipstick (Snob)


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF smoke red


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## SophiaLee

Napoleon Perdis Angelic psychedelic


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Dior Catwalk Mauve L/S


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

mac underage lipglass


----------



## merekat703

mac viva glam gaga 2 l/g


----------



## Tinn3rz

Burts bees lip balm


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - michelle


----------



## NoSnowHere

MAC Syrup


----------



## yeppun_1

Mac cyndi


----------



## greenteacups

MAC High Strung!


----------



## Spendaholic

carmex lip balm


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF deep mink & rose crush gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## Christine Dior

MAC blankety


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Jack black lip balm


----------



## pinkmom66

Smashbox Limitless Long Wear Lipgloss in For Keeps.  Love this lipgloss!


----------



## merekat703

MAC snob


----------



## Prufrock613

Cle de Peau N8 with MAC Whirl liner.


----------



## Cait

MAC Lollipop Lovin' lipstick with F21/Love & Beauty Coral lipgloss over that.


----------



## pupeluv

Chanel Rouge Allure Desinvolte


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - april


----------



## EatWhenIDie

shinylicious fruity gloss - maybelline (tastes really good!)


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF deep mink


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sephora lip gloss-forever pink.


----------



## pinkmom66

Nivea a Kiss of Shimmer because I havent takent a shower yet!  Need to get moving!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

MAC creme d'nude


----------



## Cait

Rimmel Tiramisu lip liner
Tom Ford Private Blend lipstick, Spanish Pink
NARS Turkish Delight lipgloss


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Chapstick


----------



## Spendaholic

carmex lip balm


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - clair


----------



## pupeluv

Buxom Sandy


----------



## pinkmom66

Smashbox Lipgloss in Forever


----------



## Love Of My Life

EB deep lust


----------



## Cait

Cherry Carmex


----------



## Spendaholic

carmex lip balm


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## merekat703

viva glam gaga 2 -MAC


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Chanel Boy


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## lill_devill

MAC pro longwear lipcreme in Prolong


----------



## PANACHE COUTURE

MAC Cyber


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - michelle


----------



## chanel*liz

Chanel #41 unity


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-candy cane.


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## Spendaholic

carmex lip balm


----------



## Prufrock613

Rouge d' Armani Beige 101 and #10 lipliner.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Trying out my first Laura mercier glaze in baby doll. Now I want that little set offered by sephora of the bare colors. How r they?


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Chanel Boy


----------



## Cait

Tom Ford Private Blend lipstick in Pink Dusk.


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF deep mink w/rose crush gloss


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

mac florabundance lipglass


----------



## September24

MAC lipgloss in Pink Poodle


----------



## reon

Dior Lip glow. gives a nice pink and is very moisturizing!


----------



## PANACHE COUTURE

Lip gloss


----------



## Tinn3rz

Burts bees lip balm


----------



## gnourtmat

Blankety by MAC


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## LAvuittongirl

Dior lip glow~


----------



## Tinn3rz

MAC Half and Half


----------



## BunnySlippers

Labello Fruity Shine in pomegranate.


----------



## Cait

Maybelline Pink Please with Revlon CB gloss in Peony.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Spendaholic

carmex lip balm


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## sarahlouise06

Vaseline. Keeping it simple today!


----------



## noon

Chanel rouge coco shine in evasion


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## PANACHE COUTURE

MAC  Dazzle glass Get Rich Quick


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cdp t6


----------



## Prufrock613

Tom Ford Sable Smoke


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Cork l/l, Touch l/s, Viva Glam V l/g


----------



## mspera

Chanel - Desireable with Pretty Pink liner.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## GingerSnap527

Fresh Sugar Honey Tinted Lip Treatment in Honey


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## it'sanaddiction

NARS Pago Pago


----------



## Spendaholic

carmex lip balm


----------



## Tinn3rz

Burts Bees lip balm


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## Love Of My Life

EB dark blossom


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Cork l/l, Touch l/s, Viva Glam V l/g


----------



## susu1978

MAC mehr


----------



## PANACHE COUTURE

Mac lip clear gloss


----------



## pinklipgloss33

YSL Pur Gloss #10


----------



## Cait

MAC Kissable Lip Colour in Enchantee.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - starr


----------



## Tinn3rz

Burts bees


----------



## ceciliaaa

Burts Bees in Mango Butter (:


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## merekat703

MAC Snob


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Bobbi Brown Petal


----------



## Niue

Nars' Manhunt.


----------



## Spendaholic

vaseline lip therapy - rosy lips


----------



## periogirl28

Guerlain Rouge G B52 Betsy


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cdp t6


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## jayjoy

MAC Angel


----------



## Pinkstrawberry

Josie Maran Magic Marker Lip & Cheek Stain in Jive with stila light lip gloss and I love it, my first time using it and I love it.


----------



## roses5682

Estee Lauder Autumn


----------



## Cait

MAC Viva Glam GaGA I lipglass over Snob lipstick

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## PANACHE COUTURE

Chap stick


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## MarneeB

spearmint chapstick


----------



## no1stunnah

poppy king for no7 in glamour


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## babyspring114

Burt's Bees Beeswax


----------



## awhitney

Smashbox Enhancing Lipgloss in Pout


----------



## Blo0ondi

chanel no 38 red lipstick >loving it!


----------



## Love Of My Life

cle de peau #117


----------



## Tiare

Guerlain Rouge G in Beatrix. It's a unique, creamy coral shade that makes my face glow


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-candy cane.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Nars Mayflower


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Cork l/l, Touch l/s, Viva Glam V l/g


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

black jack lip balm


----------



## pupeluv

Yesterday Dior Addict Lipstick #343, today #222


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - michelle


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## winniejo

Philosophy Tinsel Town gloss. Need to buy it up before it's all gone. Love it!


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Pursegrrl

UD lipgloss in Naked (the small sample that comes with the Naked 2 palette!!).  LOVE it.

XXXOO PG


----------



## PANACHE COUTURE

Apple Chap stick


----------



## Spendaholic

vaseline lip therapy - rosy lips


----------



## skydive nikki

LMDB enchantment lip kaleidoscope


----------



## Livia1

Fresh Sugar Rosé


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel attitude


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip gloss-zesty red.


----------



## Cait

MAC Bombshell lipstick with Bonne Bell LipLUSHious gloss in Strawberry Kiss over that.


----------



## pinkmom66

Too faced Glamour Gloss in Peek-a-boo


----------



## frick&frack

sephora lip gloss - flushed


----------



## gre8dane

MAC Plastique l/s with Rich & Witty l/g


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Nars Dolce Vita Lipstick


----------



## a_Jarai

Today, just to go to school, I wore my handy dandy Blistex Silk & Shine chaptick. I absolutely love it. It gives me some sheen and keeps my lips moisturized. During the winter, I try to stick with chapstick because the air is so cold and dry.

Make-Up. Nails. Fashion. Beauty.
Follow me on Twitter: @alanijarai


----------



## Spendaholic

vaseline lip therapy - rosy lips


----------



## Love Of My Life

EB dark blossom


----------



## missha

MAC blankety l/s
Lancome l'absolu creme de brilliance in Rose Empire l/g
Love love love!


----------



## fungirl08

Just L'Occitane pure shea butter.  I know, boring...haha


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## furlsofcurls

Burts Bees Pomegranate Oil Lip Balm.


----------



## roundandround

EA 8 hr cream lip protectant  stick topped with chanel rouge allure laque 707


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - starr


----------



## NoSnowHere

Chanel Boy


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-candy cane.


----------



## Tinn3rz

Burts bees


----------



## Cait

Prestige lip liner in Shimmer
MAC Hue lipstick
Marcelle Creme Lux gloss in Belle de jour

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Love Of My Life

EB lip  liner w/dark blossom gloss


----------



## skydive nikki

Chanel Flirt


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - clair


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## yeppun_1

Eos lip balm


----------



## PANACHE COUTURE

MAC Cyber


----------



## pupeluv

Kevyn Aucoin Dreamin' Lipstick with Laura Mercier Babydoll Lip Glace


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## PANACHE COUTURE

Chap Stick


----------



## J`adore LV

NARS dolce vita lipstick


----------



## Spendaholic

vaseline lip therapy - rosy lips


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Gabrielle


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## roundandround

EA 8hr cream lip protectant stick topped with Laura Mercier Baby Lips


----------



## Love Of My Life

cle de peau T6


----------



## Cait

Chanel RCS in Evasion with NYX lip liner in Beige

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chapstick


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## Spendaholic

vaseline lip therapy - rosy lips


----------



## susu1978

BB peach nectar


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## jayjoy

MAC viva glam V


----------



## skydive nikki

LMDB fraise lip creme


----------



## Love Of My Life

EB dark blossom


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## Phanatical

MAC Hue, my tried and true favorite!


----------



## kristinized

Today I'm wearing Ulta's Pink Sunset (241).


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Whirl l/l, Midimauve l/s


----------



## babyontheway

chanel aqualumiere santa barbara


----------



## prettydagger

MAC Girl About Town. Even after washing my face and using makeup remover...I'll probably be wearing it when I wake up tomorrow, too. What an appropriate name


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - starr


----------



## NoSnowHere

MAC money honey


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

EOS Strawberry Sorbet Lip Sphere


----------



## Spendaholic

vaseline lip therapy - rosy lips


----------



## Cait

Revlon CB lipstick in Carnation with NARS Turkish Delight lipgloss.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF casablanca


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sephora lip gloss-forever pink.


----------



## ashleyroe

burts bees lip balm in hybiscus.


----------



## trueshoelove2

just chapstick


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - betty


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## No Cute

MAC: girl about town


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## raq30

oldie but goodie---CHANEL INSPIRATION


----------



## Livia1

Chanel - Gabrielle


----------



## Love Of My Life

EB dark blossom


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## Spendaholic

vaseline lip therapy - rosy lips


----------



## Mekinfrance

L'oreal Gloss


----------



## MrsTGreen

Sephora Cherry Chestnut l/l, MAC Touch l/s


----------



## Cait

eos Summerfruit lip balm.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## roundandround

Helena Rubinstein 85 Movie Star (discontinued)


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Samia

Lady Primrose Lip Full-Fill Balm


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Nars striptease


----------



## labelwhore04

Cake lip gloss! I just bought this today at sephora and it smells and tastes sooo good, so yummy!


----------



## LovesYSL

Dr. Haushka lip care stick. I'm fancy, I know.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## gre8dane

Laura Mercier Black Orchid topped with MAC Painted On l/g


----------



## Cait

MAC Petting Pink TLC


----------



## CountryGlamour

Revlon Super Lustrous Lip Gloss - Shine City


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

Rimmel London Moisture Renew Lipstick in Berry Rose


----------



## Spendaholic

vaseline lip therapy - rosy lips


----------



## Love Of My Life

EB dark blossom


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Nars Mayflower


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## Cait

L'Oreal Color Riche balm in Tender Mauve.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - clair


----------



## Lady&theBag

MAC New York Apple


----------



## AllHailtheQueen

MAC Strayin from the Hello Kitty collection with NYX lip pencil in Expresso and MAC Splashing lipglass I'm not sure what collection that one is from


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## MrsTGreen

Maybelline Baby lips in Peppermint


----------



## Myblackbag

Burt's Bees nourishing lip balm with Mango Butter


----------



## MarneeB

vaseline lip therapy


----------



## xprettypetalx

MAC lovelorn


----------



## Love Of My Life

tf deep mink


----------



## Cait

eos Summerfruit lip balm.


----------



## Spendaholic

vaseline lip therapy - rosy lips


----------



## vintagefinds

maybelline shine sensationals in glamorous guava


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## sowingseason

Chapstick Strawberry


----------



## AreYouSerious

Eos sweet mint


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Nars Dolce Vita


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Chanel bonbon glossimer


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF casablanca


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-candy cane.


----------



## ipudgybear

MAC Viva Glam 2


----------



## it'sanaddiction

LMDB Cannes Gloss


----------



## xprettypetalx

Chanel lipstick in Chance


----------



## skydive nikki

For now, Le metier de beaute peche creme lipcreme


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF deep mink w/gloss from sisley


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Queen of Bags

Buxom lipgloss in color April. &#128068;


----------



## roundandround

LM Baby Lips over Dr. Hauschka lip care


----------



## Spendaholic

carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## ashleyroe

burberry delicate rose.


----------



## frick&frack

Chanel glossimer &#8211; imaginaire 84


----------



## socalygurl

Softlips, I can't go a day without it.


----------



## princessDD

Dior lip glow


----------



## LadyLux37

Nars chihuahua lip gloss


----------



## gre8dane

MAC Rich & Witty l/g


----------



## Spendaholic

carmex


----------



## LaLaLuxC

Bobbi brown lip gloss nude


----------



## Love Of My Life

armani #500


----------



## missgiannina

mac girl about town


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## knics33

MAC Lovelorn lipstick - one of my all time favorite pinks.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## Mitzy

MAC Politely Pink.


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## MrsTGreen

Maybelline Baby Lips in Peppermint


----------



## Snugbugnyc

MrsTGreen said:


> Maybelline Baby Lips in Peppermint



clinique chubby stick in strawberry


----------



## gre8dane

MAC Nymphette l/g


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - michelle


----------



## salsared

Revlon Lip Butter in Pink Truffle and UD Naked Lipgloss


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## eno anwar

long lasting clinique= pink chocolate


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC Cork l/l, Maybelline Bronzed l/s, MAC Soft Wave l/g


----------



## Mekinfrance

Labello Pink


----------



## Spendaholic

carmex


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-candy cane.


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF deep mink w/venom gloss


----------



## sabishka

Chanel glossimer #46 - Giggle


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Cait

Maybelline Baby Lips in Pink Pop.


----------



## frick&frack

sephora lip gloss - flushed


----------



## alove15

Mac Angel
Nars Turkish Delight lipgloss


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## kathywko

Revlon lipbutter in cotton candy


----------



## Spendaholic

carmex


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF deep mink


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## alove15

Revlon lip butter in lollipop
Lancôme apricot juicy tube


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Stripdown l/l, Frenzy l/s, Soft Wave l/g


----------



## kathywko

Mac peach stock with revlon life's a peach lipgloss on top


----------



## missha

MAC Blankety l/s
Stila Enticing it lipgloss (I think this is d/c)


----------



## MJDaisy

carmex with dior lip gloss over it


----------



## Kansashalo

MAC plushglass in Power Supply


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Gabrielle


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Sephora Glossy Gloss


----------



## it'sanaddiction

EL Tiramisu Lipstick


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - starr


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## Kansashalo

Chanel...summer plum


----------



## Spendaholic

Chanel 82 Incognito & Laura Mercier Lip Glace Baby Doll


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF smoke red


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chapstick


----------



## knics33

Revlon Super Lustrous in Blackberry . Quickly becomming my favorite red.


----------



## kristinized

Revlon Colorburst in Pink Truffle


----------



## alove15

Mac up the amp lipstick and narcissus creamsheen


----------



## Prufrock613

Rouge Bunny Rouge - Dark Juices


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - michelle


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Whirl l/l, Midimauve l/s, Love Nectar l/g


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## Spendaholic

carmex


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## alove15

Mac sweetie


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel mademoiselle


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## roundandround

Chanel Shanghai Red over Dr. Hauschka Soin des Lévres


----------



## Cait

Caudalie Lip Treatment stick.


----------



## ashleyroe

YSL sensual silk.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

NARS Bilbao


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Nars Afterglow


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - clair


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## Rhayne

Nivea Touch of Smoothness. All day every day!


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF deep mink w/sisley gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## Spendaholic

carmex


----------



## alove15

Mac Angel
Mac Stripdown liner
Nars Turkish Delight


----------



## Cait

Revlon Superlustrous lipstick in Primrose


----------



## ashleyroe

YSL sensual silk.


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## pupeluv

Chantecaille Classic


----------



## OneeGyaruNy

Urban Decay Ultraglide in Heavy. 

\m/ Gem


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - clair


----------



## jwhitlock

Revlon's Lip Butter in Sugar Plum!


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Whirl l/l, Viva Glam II l/s, Viva Glam V l/g


----------



## NoSnowHere

Chanel Boy


----------



## Samia

MAC Capricious


----------



## Spendaholic

carmex


----------



## Love Of My Life

cdp t6


----------



## skydive nikki

Laura Mercier tempting coral lip shine


----------



## alove15

Mac Craving
Carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## Cait

Chanel RAL in Empire.


----------



## jmcadon

Chanel glossimer in spark!


----------



## laureenthemean

Revlon Lip Butter in Sweet Tart


----------



## trueshoelove2

Burts bees


----------



## Sunshine Rose

Korres Lip Butter in Wild Rose


----------



## handbaghappy

chanel rouge coco shine in boy.

i really want to try the rouge coco shine in flirt!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Revlon Peach Parfait


----------



## frick&frack

laura mercier lip colour &#8211; subtle lips


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-candy cane.


----------



## Cait

MAC Marquise d' lipstick with Revlon SL lipgloss in Peach Petal

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## susu1978

MAC up the amp


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Spendaholic

Chanel 82 Incognito & Laura Mercier Lip Glace Baby Doll


----------



## FutureMrsD

Mary Kay lip balm and Au Naturel lip gloss. Yum, I did a dark smokey eye on top, almost a baby doll look. Love it!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Revlon Cherry Tart


----------



## designerdiva40

Ysl


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## vintagefinds

Neutrogena lip gloss in healthy peach


----------



## Love Of My Life

cdp t6


----------



## alove15

Clinique think bronze
Mac Lychee Luxe


----------



## LAvuittongirl

Chanel lip glow


----------



## crystalcoffee

Clinique 413 Raspberry Rush lipstick and Clinique superbalm moisturizing gloss 01 Apricot


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## merekat703

Dior gloss in #686


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - michelle


----------



## susu1978

MAC plumful


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Love Of My Life

armani #400


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## nicci404

Chanel Confidence


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Chanel Insouciante


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Mac underage


----------



## Samia

Home today & my day off from makeup, so used my Primrose trio:scrubbed, plumped & moisturized


----------



## Samia

Double post sorry


----------



## Spendaholic

Laura Mercier Lip Glace Baby Doll


----------



## Cait

Prestige lip liner in Shimmer
NARS Pago Pago lipstick & Turkish Delight lipgloss

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Cornflower Blue

Clinique High Impact Lip Colour in Very Currant (just dabbed on as a stain)


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Cork l/l, Heroine l/s, Soft Wave l/g


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Cait

Prestige lipliner in Shimmer & Revlon SL Pink in the Afternoon lipstick

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## missha

revlon lip butter in creme brulee


----------



## winniejo

Maybelline Baby Lips Pink Punch


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sephora lip gloss-forever pink.


----------



## alove15

Mac half and half l/s
Mac lychee luxe l/g


----------



## katiesonfire

Revlon SuperLustrous Lipstick mauve night. 

Looks a bit vamp with my pale winter skin!


----------



## BunnySlippers

Chanel Rouge Allure in Famous.

Prob my fave lippie for quite some time now.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

MAC Fashion City 

Had it for months and today is my first time using it. I love it.


----------



## Spendaholic

carmex


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF casablanca w/sisley gloss


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - starr


----------



## semirose

Lorac - Nibblin'


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Nars Mayflower


----------



## it'sanaddiction

NARS Bilbao


----------



## NoSnowHere

Chanel douville


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## wtmontana

Burt's Bees Pink Blossom 100% Natural Tinted Lip Balm.


----------



## MarneeB

spearmint chapstick


----------



## Spendaholic

carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip gloss-zesty red.


----------



## Booja

Burt's Bees Lip Shimmer in Champagne.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chapstick


----------



## NoSnowHere

MAC viva glam gaga 2 + my favourite pink.


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF deep mink w/rose crush gloss


----------



## mspera

Lipcolor - Chanel Coco Shine - Aventure

When it wears off after eating / drinking, using Chanel Rouge Coco Baume


----------



## ashleyroe

burberry english rose.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## wtmontana

Napoleon Perdis Luminous Lip Veil in Gossamer Wings - so pretty!


----------



## pond23

MAC I Like It Like That


----------



## Spendaholic

carmex


----------



## Sunshine Rose

My new and very first Revlon Lip Butter in Peach Parfait


----------



## ashleyroe

burberry lipmist in copper.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## Kaitlyn30889

Revlon Colorburst Lip Butter in Candy Apple.


----------



## Samia

Twist&pout lip gloss


----------



## Marinela

Maybelline color sensational cream gloss - Cashmere Rose


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## NoSnowHere

MAC morning glory


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF deep mink w/venom gloss


----------



## Cait

P&J N lipstick #29 Mademoiselle with Revlon CB Strawberry lipgloss.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## yeppun_1

Revlon lip butter in peach parfait


----------



## winniejo

Maybelline Baby Lips Grape Vine


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Nars Turkish delight


----------



## pupeluv

Origins 03 Eco-Pink


----------



## Laura88

Chanel Bagatelle Glossimer and it's safe to say i'm in love lol


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## MrsTGreen

Maybelline Baby Lips in Peppermint


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Blistex


----------



## karmallory

I'm only wearing rose salve on my lips this week! The weather has ruined my lips and they need some TLC :*


----------



## queenbelle02

Revlon lip butter in Red Velvet


----------



## misstrine85

Chanel RCS in Bonheur


----------



## Cait

Tom Ford Private Blend, Pink Dusk.


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## vintagefinds

revlon lip butter in peach parfait


----------



## yeppun_1

Revlon lip butter in tutti frutti


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## NoSnowHere

Burt's bees mango


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Whirl l/l, Viva Glam V l/s, Viva Glam V l/g


----------



## Love Of My Life

cdp t6


----------



## roundandround

Dr. Hauschka


----------



## vintagefinds

carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## trueshoelove2

Bare Minerals Citrus Tart


----------



## HeartMyMJs

MAC Gem of Roses


----------



## Samia

Nars Lipstick in Senorita


----------



## Cait

Bobbi Brown Blush lipliner
MAC Hue
Hard Candy All American Girl lipgloss

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## MrsTGreen

Maybelline Baby Lips in Peppermint


----------



## sunglow

Revlon Colorburst lipgloss in Rosegold


----------



## Sunshine Rose

MAC Creme Cup lipstick 
Revlon Colourburst lipgloss in Peony


----------



## Twisted

Just petroleum jelly.. Cant do lipgloss, lipsticks even lipbalms


----------



## merekat703

MAC lip conditioner + lavender


----------



## pond23

MAC I Like It Like That with a touch of MAC Cyber


----------



## Cait

Paul & Joe Alfresco lipstick

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Samia

Bobbi Brown Blondie Pink


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## Stilettolife

NARS All night long lip gloss


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Spendaholic

carmex


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF casablanca w/gloss


----------



## Bunny love

Chanel rouge allure extrait de gloss (imaginaire)


----------



## kathywko

Viva glam gaga


----------



## roundandround

Neutrogena MoistureShine Lip Soother


----------



## Cait

eos Summerfruit lip balm.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Sunshine Rose

Korres lip butter in Jasmine


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Cork l/l, Touch l/s, Viva Glam V l/g


----------



## PANACHE COUTURE

Apple Chap stick


----------



## pinkmom66

MAC Creme de la Femme


----------



## Slavisa

Blistex Lip Balm


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-candy cane.


----------



## wtmontana

Nature's Care Australia Au Natural Paw Paw 30g Balm


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## HeartMyMJs

I was wearing Revlon Peach Parfait


----------



## Marinela

Seventeen Cosmetics Nude Shimmer Sheer 372


----------



## Samia

Bobbi Brown powder pink on my lips and cheeks today


----------



## Mekinfrance

Avene Lip Balm


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Kaitlyn30889

MAC Viva Glam Cyndi


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel attitude w/gloss


----------



## Tinn3rz

Burts Bees lip balm


----------



## enkybaby

eos summerfruit lipbalm


----------



## Divealicious

Clinique superbalm in Lilac


----------



## NoSnowHere

Korres lip butter - guava


----------



## alove15

Mac Angel
Korres pomegranate lip glaze


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Whirl l/l, Plum Dandy l/s


----------



## glamourdoll.

Revlon Lipbutter in Strawberry shortcake


----------



## DIVAENDEMAND824

Mac Lipstick in Morange!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## Sunshine Rose

Stila lip glaze in grapefruit


----------



## winniejo

Maybelline Baby Lips Cherry Me


----------



## pinkmom66

MAC Pro Longwear Lipglass in Infinitely Likable


----------



## Tracy

MAC Sheen Supreme Bare Again
MAC Hue


----------



## ashleyroe

burberry lip mist feather pink.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - michelle


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## missnicoleeee

Revlon lip butter in sweet tart!


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Marinela

Visions Lip Love Lipstick BRAD 2962-I by Orifmale Cosmetics


----------



## Spendaholic

carmex


----------



## ariane24

Clinique chubby stick


----------



## Cait

Hourglass lipstain in Petal under Revlon CB Sweet Tart lipbutter

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## ashleyroe

burberry lipmist in copper.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - starr


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF deep mink w/gloss


----------



## Bunny love

Chanel rouge allure extrait de gloss (imaginaire)


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## kristinized

Revlon color burst in Berry Smoothie


----------



## DivaCrat09

*Blistex (it's kinda cold out). This morning it was Paradise by Victoria's Secret (Lip gloss)*


----------



## AllHailtheQueen

MAC's l/s in Tanarama, Lipgelee in  Resort Life, and NYX l/l in Expresso


----------



## JulieDiva

Chnel...new spring RC, Destinee.love it!!


----------



## roundandround

Laura Mercier Baby Lips over Sans Soucis Lip Care


----------



## NoSnowHere

MAC viva glam vi gloss


----------



## Updtatedtrends

Chanel RA Lacque in Dragon


----------



## Sunshine Rose

Philosophy lipgloss in tinsel town


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## nifferchic71

Clinique black honey


----------



## love111406

Revlon lip butter in cottoncandy


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Cork l/l, Frenzy l/s, Soft Wave l/g


----------



## Love Of My Life

guerlain kiss kiss violine...which is like a cherry color...


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chanel Mademoiselle


----------



## roundandround

Chanel Rouge Allure Laque 707 Empire


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Whirl l/l, Viva Glam V l/s, Viva Glam V l/g


----------



## NoSnowHere

MAC blankety+my fav pink


----------



## Elle Lu

Korres cherry lip gloss. It's very moisturizing!


----------



## pupeluv

NARS Dolce Vita topped off with Buxom Sandy


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - michelle


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Josie Maran argan oil lip treatment and a swipe of YSL in Sensual Silk


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

nars turkish delight


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## mspera

Chanel - Enviree


----------



## winniejo

Chanel Glossimer 132 Mirage


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF deep mink w/sisley gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## santeka

Trish McEvoy Flawless Lip Primer
Mac Pro Longwear Lip Pencil in Nice 'n Spicy
Mac Lipglass in Lust


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## kristinized

kristinized said:


> Revlon color burst in Berry Smoothie



same today!


----------



## babyontheway

MAC High strung l/s


----------



## roundandround

by Terry Multicare Lip Gloss Frosty Brown


----------



## GhstDreamer

Sugar Passion


----------



## yellow08

MAC-Dish it up! my new


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Nars Dolce Vita


----------



## exotikittenx

Nars Greek Holiday lip gloss


----------



## NoSnowHere

MAC Cultured


----------



## Lilytan22

Shu uemura lip - SSWN298 @ sgd40


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## raindiamonds

I had on elf mineral lip gloss


----------



## Marinela

AGATHA RUIZ DE LA PRADA
Cherry Fragranced Balm


----------



## Sunshine Rose

Just carmex


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF deep mink w/gloss


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Cait

NYX Beige lipliner
Kate Moss collection for Rimmel - Lasting Finish Lipstick #14
NARS Chelsea Girls lip lacquer blended out from the centre

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## yellow08

MAC VG5 lipstick


----------



## mspera

Chanel Rouge Allure Extrait Gloss - Insolence


----------



## Prufrock613

Rouge Bunny Rouge - Unrestricted
LMdB - Sweet Creme


----------



## Love Of My Life

cdp t6


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-candy cane.


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## lailaidoll

Revlon lip butter in sugar frosting. Also just purchased 5 more colors. Can't wait to try them all!


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - betty


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF deep mink...


----------



## Samia

MAC Twig today


----------



## roundandround

Neutrogena  hydragel shimmer 10


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Sunshine Rose

Smith's Rosebud lip salve


----------



## NoSnowHere

Benefit born ready lipstick


----------



## babyontheway

Chanel glossimer in surprise


----------



## Christine Dior

Revlon Soft Nude


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## Spendaholic

boots essentials lipsalve in spearmint


----------



## Cait

L'Oreal Fairest Nude lipstick with NARS Greek Holiday lipgloss.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF deep mink


----------



## Samia

Bobbi Brown Blondie Pink


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## glamourdoll.

Chanel rogue allure in joyeuse


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip gloss-zesty red.


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## Bunny love

Chanel rouge allure extrait de gloss (imaginaire)


----------



## gre8dane

Chanel Natural l/l, MAC Rich & Witty l/g with a dab of Plastique l/s.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - michelle


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## PortlandKelly

Kate Moss Rimmel Lipstick #1, the classic red.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Revlon Lip Butter in Berry Smoothie


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF deep mink


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## Eimii

MAC Missy Slimshine with NARS Honolulu Honey to mute it a bit


----------



## knics33

Korres lip butter in Jasmine


----------



## noon

Dior addict lipstick in singulier


----------



## Bella613

NARS "Chelsea Girls"


----------



## Cait

NYX Natural lipliner & MAC VG Cyndi lipstick

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - dolly


----------



## pupeluv

Chanel Rouge Allure 25 Naive


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry rdb


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF deep mink w/gloss


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Nars Mayflower


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - dolly


----------



## sun.shyne

Korres Lip Butter -- Jasmine


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC Dazzleglass in Baby Sparks

XXXOO PG


----------



## sansandy

Chanel Jersey Rose


----------



## Cait

Annabelle lipliner in Natural Rose
Lancome Color Design lipstick in Pale Lip

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF coco ravish


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-candy cane.


----------



## roundandround

Guerlain Divinora 274 dc'd. Love the packaging on this one.


----------



## ipipavel

Mac London life


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Whirl l/l, Viva Glam V l/s, Viva Glam V l/g


----------



## NoSnowHere

MAC Syrup


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - clair


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## riry

Fresh Lip Sugar in Passion


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## declaredbeauty

nyx miami babe


----------



## LaLaLuxC

Revlon Lip Butter - Sugar Plum


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF casablanca.. the movie was on the other evening... got inspired


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Whirl l/l, Viva Glam V l/s, Viva Glam V l/g


----------



## noon

Clarins instant light lip perfecter in nude


----------



## Cait

Guerlain KissKiss gloss, #827 & MAC Summerfruit Cremestick lipliner

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## yeppun_1

MAC kissable lip color in so vain


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - dolly


----------



## Prufrock613

Rouge Bunny Rouge - Perfume of His Gaze


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF deep mink


----------



## summerlilacs

MAC - Ruby Woo


----------



## Samia

MAC Dervish and Fulfilled gloss


----------



## wtmontana

Lanolips Lip Ointment with Colour SPF 15 in Rose.


----------



## pupeluv

Laura Mercier Baby Doll


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF deep mink


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## roundandround

Diorific 004 Dc'd + Neutrogena hydragel shimmer 10


----------



## ashleyroe

burberry lip mist in copper.


----------



## sw0pp

MAC Patisserie


----------



## pinkmom66

Too Faced Glamour Gloss in Sex Pot


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - michelle


----------



## mspera

Chanel - aventure


----------



## winniejo

CHANEL Glossimer 132 Mirage


----------



## Samia

MAC twig


----------



## faffy44

am going for MAC oak pencil and creme de nude


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF deep mink w/gloss


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## laureenthemean

Wet 'n' Wild 907C, Mauve Outta Here


----------



## Cait

YSL Rouge Volupte #19 & NYX Barbie Pink lipliner.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## mochalove

chanel rouge coco lipstick - magnolia


----------



## MrsTGreen

Maybelline Baby Lips in Peppermint


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## mspera

Chanel - desirable with Plasir glossimer on top


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - carmen


----------



## HeartMyMJs

I had on Nars Dolce Vita today


----------



## llaga22

Mac's Ruby Woo.


----------



## donnabella

Dior Serum de Rouge Lipstick


----------



## Mz2145

MaC NaUgHtY SauTe I lOvE It!!!!!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF deep mink w/ lip venom gloss


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## mochalove

laura mercier gel lip color - dollface


----------



## Hurrem1001

Smashbox lippy in Rose.


----------



## alove15

Mac Craving l/s
UD Naked l/g


----------



## Passau

Tom Ford in Warm Sand


----------



## mspera

Chanel - aventure


----------



## trueshoelove2

covergirl outlast lipstain in teasing blush


----------



## awhitney

Maybelline Baby Lips the clear mint one!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

EOS lip balm and Benefit Ultra Shines in Foxy Lady


----------



## Cait

Smashbox Fair Nude lipliner & NARS Pure Matte Vesuvio lipstick


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## PANACHE COUTURE

Chapstick


----------



## bulletproofsoul

MAC Pink Treat liner under MAC Hue lipstick topped with MAC Baby Sparks lipgloss.


----------



## ashleyroe

burberry lip cover in rosewood.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## declaredbeauty

urban decay naked


----------



## pupeluv

YSL Tea Rose


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Cait

L'Oreal HiP Jelly Balm in Delectable

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## Love Of My Life

EB forbidden love


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## mochalove

chanel rouge coco lipstick - chintz


----------



## Tiare

Forcing myself to use my Chanel Glossimers. Layered Aurore over YSL Volupte in Luscious Pink. Pretty decent mix


----------



## jennyx0

Dior addict in Model 564. Not my favorite...I don't think it was worth $30.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in 54 Boy


----------



## pupeluv

Estee Lauder Crystal Baby


----------



## tacyan

I use a lip balm color


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - michelle


----------



## wtmontana

Started out the day with the special edition Maybelline NY Baby Lips balm in "Protectant Berry" (seems to be the same as Antioxidant Berry) and am now using Lanolips Lip Ointment with Colour SPF15 in Rose.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC Whirl l/l, YSL Rouge Volupte 28 l/s


----------



## HeartMyMJs

MAC Gem of Roses


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Victoria's Secret candy baby


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## Samia

Bobbi Brown Lipstick in Soft Rose


----------



## twitspie

MAC Hug Me


----------



## Love Of My Life

cdp t6


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sephora lip gloss-forever pink.


----------



## ChiChi143

Nars Chelsea Girls

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## NoSnowHere

MAC star nova


----------



## mochalove

mac angel


----------



## pinkeyes22

MAC Plushglass Big Kiss


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## MrsTGreen

Cherry carmex


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC Whirl l/l, YSL Rouge Volupte 28 l/s


----------



## Cait

Lipstick Queen Saint Pink

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## HeartMyMJs

NARS Mayflower


----------



## GrRoxy

Dolce&Gabbana Passion Due Gloss Fusion in Delight


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-candy cane.


----------



## alove15

Korres pomegranate


----------



## Samia

Bobbi Brown Soft Rose Lipstick


----------



## sowingseason

Revlon Lip Butter in creamsicle


----------



## wtmontana

Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in #57 Aventure


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip gloss-zesty red.


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF deep mink


----------



## Cait

Chanel Rouge Coco #11 Legende lipstick

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Cornflower Blue

Clinique High Impact in Very Currant


----------



## mochalove

mac shy girl lipstick


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

nars turkish delight


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## pond23

MAC Riveting


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Whirl l/l, Viva Glam II l/s, Viva Glam V l/g


----------



## romashka

only EOS lip balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

EB forbidden love...


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## babyontheway

chanel plaisir glossimer


----------



## mochalove

tom ford pink dusk


----------



## GingerSnap527

Supergood Acai Lip Balm


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-candy cane.


----------



## Kansashalo

Milani 3D glitzy glamour gloss in leading lady


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Revlon Lollipop


----------



## NoSnowHere

MAC viva glam 5 gloss


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - starr


----------



## Cait

Guerlain KissKiss gloss #827 over Revlon CB Soft Nude lipstick.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel mademoiselle


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## mochalove

la mer lip balm


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Nars Afterglow


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC Stripdown l/l, Maybelline Bronzed l/s, MAC Sinnamon l/g


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-candy cane.


----------



## rocksteadyek

MAC Russian Red


----------



## .jourdyn.

Chanel Petit Peche


----------



## Cait

Caudalie Lip Treatment stick

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Love Of My Life

cdp t6


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## coleybug

Buxom Lipgloss in Sugar


----------



## glamourdoll.

YSL Rouge Pur Couture in Rose Pastelle 18


----------



## Kansashalo

Too Faces glamour gloss in Erotic


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## mochalove

chanel rouge coco shine - boy


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC Stripdown l/l, Maybelline Bronzed l/s, MAC Sinnamon l/g


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## ashleyroe

YSL nude beige.


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - dolly


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Revlon Lollipop


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Love Of My Life

cdp t6


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## Livia1

Fresh Sugar Rosé


----------



## noon

Clarins instant light lip perfecter #3


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Cork l/l, Frenzy l/s


----------



## Cait

Darphin Aromatic Hydrating Renewing Balm

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## AllHailtheQueen

Revlon Color Burst Lip Butter in Tutti Fruitti with MAC's Dare to Wear Lipglass in So Bad on top. I've fallen in love with Orange for Spring 2012


----------



## mochalove

mac hue lipstick


----------



## qudz104

Physicians formula ph powered lip gloss. Its super cool, like smashbox o gloss.


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel mademoiselle


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Cork l/l, Frenzy l/s


----------



## icharmae

ashleyroe said:
			
		

> YSL nude beige.



This is one of my favorites! The formula is so silky soft and moisturizing too!


----------



## icharmae

Currently wearing: MAC's 'blankety' 
It's my go to everyday nude color  or MAC's 'Viva Glam II' or YSL 'Nude Beige'
Other days I always do classic reds, my Fave is MAC's 'Russian Red'


----------



## .pursefiend.

Mac "Spite"


----------



## alove15

Mac Angel
Lancôme apricot juicy tube


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## pupeluv

Julie Hewett Destiny


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## NoSnowHere

MAC angel+viva glam vi


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Cait

Revlon CB lip butter, Berry Smoothie

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## .pursefiend.

mac "flusterose"


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## Love Of My Life

dior plum gloss


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Bobbi Brown Petal


----------



## LaLa616

NARS Turkish Delight lipgloss


----------



## mochalove

cle de peau extra silky lipstick in 108


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## Samia

Good old vaseline


----------



## pupeluv

Benefit Lana topped off with Chanel Paillettes


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Chapstick


----------



## LV BarbieDoll

Revlon's lipbutter in "peaches and cream"


----------



## Love Of My Life

cdp silky #110 gloss


----------



## c0uture

NARS Angelika Lipgloss


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF deep mink w/gloss


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## periogirl28

Bobbi Brown Rose Gold lip gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## GCGDanielle

Burt's Bees Super Glossy Natural Lip Shine in Juicy Peach.


----------



## NoSnowHere

Hard Candy's gorgeous


----------



## mochalove

dior addict extreme lipstick in 336 saint-tropez


----------



## Cait

Annabelle lipliner in Demure & Guerlain KissKiss gloss #827.


----------



## cosmogrl5

Bite Beauty Lip Gloss in Saffron (a sheer warm red)


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Nars Cruella


----------



## alove15

Maybelline Toast Lipliner
Lancôme apricot juicy tube


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - dolly


----------



## goodiegood

Buxom in candi


----------



## wtmontana

Face of Australia Lip Quench in Malibu Barbie (part of the #hotpinklipsdare)


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Fiercefriend

Nars lip pencil with Nars "fire down below lipstick"
Like dita von teese, I love my lipstick matte or satin finish.
It suits full sexy lips


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## wtmontana

Napoleon Perdis Lip Gloss in Gossamer Wings


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF smoke red


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - michelle


----------



## pinkmom66

Smashbox lipgloss in Forever


----------



## mochalove

dior addict extreme lipstick in 366 pink icon


----------



## KayuuKathey

Caudalie Paris Lip conditioner


----------



## GingerSnap527

NARS - Promiscuous


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Tinn3rz

Elizabeth Arden 8-hr lip protectant.


----------



## Hotpot

mochalove said:


> dior addict extreme lipstick in 366 pink icon



lol i'm wearing dior addict extreme in 336 saint-tropez!


----------



## NoSnowHere

Mac Plastique


----------



## ashlc68

MAC Pro Longwear in Ready or Not

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## MC215

Dior Addict Extreme Plaza


----------



## LAltiero85

MAC cremesheen in BoyBait


----------



## wtmontana

Softlips balm in Raspberry.


----------



## *MJ*

MAC Pink Nouveau


----------



## samuelmorgan

MAC Viva Glam Ricky Lip Conditioner


----------



## wtmontana

Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in Darling


----------



## wtmontana

Chanel Coco Rouge Shine in Darling.


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## MC215

Dior Addict Extreme #639 Riviera


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF deep mink w/sisley gloss


----------



## pupeluv

Yesterday E.L. Crystal Baby, today Chanel Rouge Coco Shine 48 Evasion


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - dolly


----------



## mspera

Chanel - coco shine - aventure


----------



## wtmontana

Dior Rouge Serum in Radiant Pink.


----------



## Tinn3rz

MAC Half n Half


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Whirl l/l, Viva Glam V l/s, Viva Glam V l/g


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Cait

NYX Natural lip liner & NARS Angelika lipgloss.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## EmeldaMarcus2

NYX Lipliner "FUSHIA"
Maybelline "PINK PUNCH"
Loreal Lipgloss-Glam Shine "SHEER PINK"


----------



## Samia

MAC Hug Me


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF deep mink w/TF rose crush gloss


----------



## chrunchy

Dior - Rouge Dior beige angelique


----------



## mochalove

YSL ROUGE PUR COUTURE Vernis À Lèvres Glossy Stain in 18 Rose Pastelle


----------



## loves

cherry chapstick


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sephora lip gloss-forever pink.


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## knics33

Revlon lip butter in Pink Truffle


----------



## elleestbelle

americana by vincent longo


----------



## pond23

MAC Riveting


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## carriecouture

Bobbi Brown- pale mauve


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Gabrielle


----------



## chrunchy

Kiehl's Lip Balm


----------



## loves

still loving my nivea cherry chapstick. 

why did i not find this earlier? it's the perfect red for me, just enough colour to give me red lips without having it over pigmented nor is it too sheer so it's neither here nor there


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-candy cane.


----------



## knics33

Urban Decay Pocket Rocet gloss in Doug . We have recently rekindled our relationship.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Revlon Berry Smoothie


----------



## Cait

Revlon Colorburst lipbutter Peach Parfait

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Chapstick


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - michelle


----------



## ashleyroe

YSL lush coconut.


----------



## pupeluv

Chanel Rouge Coco Magnolia


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF pink adobe


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

chapstick


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - dolly


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Cork l/l, Touch l/s, Viva Glam V l/g


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Chanel rouge coco shine 54 boy


----------



## Cait

Lancome Pale Lip lipstick & Revlon Pink Whisper gloss.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## FrenchMel

Still a bit cold in Paris.. So lip balm from Avene!


----------



## knics33

EOS Summer Fruit lip balm and Stila lip glaze in Marmalade. I believe this particluar shade was limited edition, but I adore it. Stila lip glazes are some of my fave lip glosses.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Nars Dolce Vita


----------



## rainrowan

MAC Plum Dandy


----------



## NoSnowHere

Tarte lipstain in Friday.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Mac's "A perfect day" lipstick with "Naked Space" gloss.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Bobbi Brown Plum Rose with gloss.


----------



## MarlaSinger

Chanel - Rouge Allure Velvet - La Somptuese #39


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

MAC High Tea with the new Moon Beach gloss over it!


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Cork l/l, Touch l/s, Viva Glam V l/g


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - dolly


----------



## alyrris

guerlain rouge g 65


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Love Of My Life

Edward bess forever yours


----------



## NoSnowHere

Korres lip butter in guava


----------



## KayuuKathey

Caudalie Lip Conditioner. Bare lips as always.


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Nars Cruella


----------



## shamrock0421

Chanel rouge double intensite ultra wear in "Rosestone".


----------



## elleestbelle

In the nude by stila


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## girlygirl3

Shiseido shimmering rouge lipstick in brocade


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## stilettomadness

MAC Ruby Woo, tonight. And earlier today, Chanel Coco Rouge Liberty!


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF deep mink w/rose crush gloss


----------



## SmallFluffyDog

Dior Addict Must-have


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Whirl l/l, Viva Glam II l/s, Viva Glam V l/g


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - starr


----------



## Agreen96

Mac Creme De Femme.


----------



## missha

Revlon lip butter in creme brûlée


----------



## Love Of My Life

dior plum serum de rouge


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## trueshoelove2

Philosophy eggnog gloss


----------



## Kathleen1149

Always Bare Minerals!


----------



## phiphi

bobbi brown neon pink lipstick (pic from my blog)


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## Cait

Mix of MUFE AquaLip 14C & NYX Barbie Pink lip liners
Illamasqua Nubile lipstick
Revlon Peach Petal lipgloss

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## jmcadon

Chanel glossimer in Coral Love :kiss:


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - betty


----------



## alyrris

dior addict 586 I think...


----------



## TTeacher

MAC twig


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Samia

Chanel Jamaica


----------



## Cait

Nuxe Reve de miel balm

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF deep mink & lip gloss


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Sunshine Rose

Mac Innocence, Beware


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## *MJ*

Burt's Bees balm


----------



## pupeluv

Guerlain Rouge G #60


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## wtmontana

Lanolips Lip Ointment with Colour SPF15 in Mulberry.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-candy cane.


----------



## Love Of My Life

dior plum lip gloss


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Samia

Bobbi Brown lip crayon in Honeysuckle


----------



## Livia1

Chantecaille Lip Chic in Tea Rose


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

MAC call my bluff


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - dolly


----------



## labelwhore04

Nars lipgloss in Orgasm, just bought it!


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## mspera

Chanel coco shine - romance


----------



## Cait

Revlon CB Peony lipgloss

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel attitude w/gloss


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## declaredbeauty

nyx french kiss


----------



## stinamarie

Chapstick moisturizing balm


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - clair


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## thisisjulie

revlon lip butter in cherry tart


----------



## pupeluv

Dior Addict Lipstick #343


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Stripdown l/l, Frenzy l/s, Soft Wave l/g


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cdp t6


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Revlon Berry Smoothie


----------



## Bag Fetish

In candy gloss


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Cork l/l, High Tea l/s, Sinnamon l/g


----------



## Addiex

Rimmel Nude delight


----------



## Cait

MAC Hue lipstick & HC Plumping Serum lipgloss in All American Girl

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## keodi

NYX Tanned lipgloss ligned with MAC Hodgepoge.


----------



## GingerSnap527

UD Lipgloss in Naked


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - michelle


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-candy cane.


----------



## Love Of My Life

guerlain rouge g garcia


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Love Of My Life

cdp #110 gloss


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sephora lip gloss-forever pink.


----------



## elenad

Tom Ford Blush Nude lipstick.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - michelle


----------



## Cait

Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in Evasion.


----------



## exotikittenx

Cait said:
			
		

> Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in Evasion.



I love this color... Such a pretty pink!


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

chapstick


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## Agreen96

Mac Eden Rocks!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chapstick


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF deep mink & rose crush gloss


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## CobaltBlu

Sorry for the interruption....

I just wanted to make sure you know that there is no an online condolence book for NoSnowHere...

http://pub20.bravenet.com/guestbook/1709000673

I know she was active here and wanted to share that with you.
There is a link to the PF thread in my siggie below.



Again, sorry for the OT intrusion.


----------



## Tracy

MAC Hug Me and Revlon lip butter Peach Parfait.


----------



## frick&frack

Chanel glossimer &#8211; summer plum 06


----------



## GingerSnap527

Fresh - Tinted Lip Treatment in Rose


----------



## michelle779

Illamasqua's Move lipgloss


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel mademoiselle


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## soam83

mac hibiscus


----------



## Cait

Chanel Extrait de gloss, Imaginaire

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Love Of My Life

cdp t6


----------



## Karheart

C.O. Bigelow Lemon & Black Cherry Lip Balm.


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## kristinized

Revlon colorburst Berry Smoothie


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## GingerSnap527

Sugar Rose Tinted Lip Treatment


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## Sunshine Rose

Mac Dish It Up


----------



## MrsTGreen

YSL Rouge Volupte 28


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## pupeluv

Chanel Rouge Allure #86 Desinvolte


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## pond23

MAC Up The Amp & Fabby lipsticks


----------



## Chantilly_lace

armani sheer lipstick PLUM


----------



## Love Of My Life

Dior plum gloss


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## kristinized

Revlon colorburst Berry Smoothie


----------



## alessia70

Rimmel Kate Moss lipstick #14 - nude color with a slight pinkish undertone


----------



## Tracy

Boot's Nude lip liner
MAC Perfect Day l/s
Buxom Melonie l/g

made a lovely peachy coral color!


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Stripdown l/l, Frenzy l/s, Soft Wave l/g


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - michelle


----------



## fabchic17

Makeupforever "rouge intense #28"


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## kristinized

Revlon colorburst Berry Smoothie
_I think I'm stuck in a rut!_


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip gloss-zesty red.


----------



## Tracy

Revlon lip butter Peach Parfait and L'Oreal Balm in nude


----------



## Wilmaerika

MAC: Viva glam gaga lustre, a hot pink colour - I personally love it!


----------



## missha

mac creme d nude and mac blankety


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - michelle


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## wtmontana

Dior Addict lipstick in Singuliere


----------



## pquiles

NARS Mexican Rose lg pencil.


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cdp 110


----------



## hunniesochic

Burt's Bee chapsticks.


----------



## babyspring114

Gap Body Strawberry Kiwi Balm


----------



## missha

mac creme d nude


----------



## inpermafrost

Mac see sheer.


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## Love Of My Life

new YSL lip in brun cachmire...


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Lancome Pale Lip Cream


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Chapstick


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Smashbox Mandarin


----------



## heiress-ox

MAC Ever Hip and alternated between topping it with NARS Super Orgasm lipgloss and Clarins Lip Perfector (the peach one)


----------



## Cait

^ Copying the O & Ever Hip combo ASAP 

OT: MAC Hot & Spicy Tendertone


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## pupeluv

Chantecaille Brillant Gloss Classic


----------



## Tracy

Maybelline ColorSensational Pink Me Up


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF deep mink & rose crush gloss


----------



## loves

dior lip glow in the day

dr hauschka lip balm stick


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-candy cane.


----------



## Cait

JK Jemma Kidd lipstick in English Rose with MAC Close for Comfort TLC.


----------



## pupeluv

Armani 518


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - michelle


----------



## labelwhore04

Victorias Secret beauty rush lipgloss


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## HeartMyMJs

I had on Smashbox Mandarin


----------



## Love Of My Life

new YSL rouge lip stain in brun cachmire..


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## tatertot

La Mer balm


----------



## bnjj

Chanel Glossimer #149

I wish they'd print the name on the tube not just the number.


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Stripdown l/l, Frenzy l/s


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - michelle


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## pupeluv

MAC Lipglass 2N


----------



## kiss_p

Buxom lip polish in Carmen


----------



## Thankful

MAC please me and hue


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips &#8211; melonie


----------



## Cait

MAC Ever Hip lipstick & Essence XXXL Nudes lipgloss in Forever Rose

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Spendaholic

nivea lip balm


----------



## na294

Cle de Peau extra silky lipstick


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL couture rouge lip stain in brun cachmire


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

Mac Hot gossip


----------



## missmustard

Bobbi Brown Tinted Lip Balm in Rose Petal. I had bought this a long time ago and never really used it because it seemed to make my face look even redder (I had a red hair color at the time, too). But I´ve gone back to my natural color for a while and this complements it perfectly! It´s very pigmented for a lip balm so I swipe once and blend with my fingers.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-candy cane.


----------



## GingerSnap527

Fresh in Honey


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## hopeful_27

Burts bees


----------



## Livia1

Chantecaille Lip Chic in Tea Rose


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL rouge couture brun cachmire


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Cork l/l, Frenzy l/s


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

MAC dressmaker, dressmaker


----------



## MJDaisy

wearing my brand new chanel lip gloss, chanel 165 volupte.

i am loving this lip gloss!


----------



## misspinkles

papaw ointment to cure my dry lips
then
YSL lipstain in #19.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - michelle


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry rose de baume


----------



## Elle Lu

buxom lips Ginger


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL rouge couture brun cachmire


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - michelle


----------



## NightSpark

Illamasqua Drench


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Cork l/l, Frenzy l/s


----------



## Nat

Chanel RCS #61 Bonheur


----------



## Cait

Revlon CB lip butter, Cherry Tart

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## 8ubble6umpink

Guerlain #65 Grenade


----------



## sunglow

MAC Tendertone in Hush, Hush


----------



## Tracy

MAC Bare Again-Sheen Supreme and MAC Hue


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## cascherping

Poppy King for J. Crew


----------



## natt

ID Minerals boxom lips


----------



## Samia

Bobbi Brown's Lipstick in Blondie Pink


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## lill_devill

MAC lipglass in Russian red


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## Cait

Bobbi Brown lipliner, Blush
MAC lipstick, Viva Glam Nicki


----------



## periogirl28

Chanel Rouge Coco Shine - Elise


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Smashbox Mandarin


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF casablanca


----------



## pupeluv

NARS Dolce Vita topped w/ Buxom Sandy


----------



## babyontheway

chanel star glossimer


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## wtmontana

Youngblood Rosewater lipstick
Senegence Sports lip treatment balm
BYS Sheer Spice slimline lipgloss


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

Mac angel


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## Love Of My Life

cdp silky lipstick


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Gabrielle


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Vaseline


----------



## Cait

Nuxe Reve de miel lip conditioner stick

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## natt

burt's bees watermelon


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## mspera

Chanel enviree


----------



## nicci404

Le Metier de Beaute - Purple Haze


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF casablanca


----------



## MoneyPennie

Anastasia moi


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

MAC Gem of Roses


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC Cork l/l, Revlon Peach Me l/s, MAC Love Nectar


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## chunkylover53

Bobbi Brown lipstick in Roseberry


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## GingerSnap527

Fresh Sugar Tinted Lip Treatment


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF deep mink w/rose crush gloss


----------



## Starrnatural

Maybelline lipstick "Nearly there"


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## natt

dior addict ultra gloss 313


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

mac - Angel


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Whirl l/l, Viva Glam II l/s


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## modanhoney

Lip treatment balm called "sugar" 
So amazing ...can be purchased in Sephora or Ulta.
http://www.fresh.com/makeup/lip-care


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - michelle


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

Mac Creme cup


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC Cork l/l, Maybelline Bronzed l/s


----------



## GingerSnap527

Fresh Sugar in Rose


----------



## Cait

LUSH lip stain in It Started with a Kiss

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## Elle Lu

Bare Escentuals Moxie Lip gloss in Rock Star


----------



## heiress-ox

NARS Niagara Lipstick


----------



## Ann21

Revlon gentleness prefer pink! Must try!


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## wtmontana

NARS Little Darling lipstick with Kiehl's Lip Balm #1 in Pear over the top.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF deep mink w/rose crush gloss


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## kristinized

Reckon colorburst in berry smoothie


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Woo me (Mac)


----------



## starryeyes331

Cococare cocoa butter lip balm


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## cascherping

Givenchy gloss in rose


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - april


----------



## Cait

Annabelle Demure lip liner & MAC VG Nicki lipstick.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture stain in brun cachmire


----------



## elleestbelle

vincent longo's americana


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Cle de Peau #103 lipstick


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sephora lip gloss-forever pink.


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL brun cachmire


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## Billyfulness182

MAC Watch Me Simmer


----------



## ashleyroe

ysl #29 opera rose.


----------



## Sunshine Rose

Mac lipgloss in strange potion

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Revlon Strawberry Shortcake


----------



## Livia1

Fresh Sugar Rosé


----------



## BunnySlippers

My Cherry Coke Lipsmacker (I know, just makes me smile.) with Laura Mercier Lip Velvet in Pink Royale.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Chanel Wild Rose


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Cork l/l, High Tea l/s, Love Nectar l/g


----------



## gre8dane

MAC: Plum l/l, Acid Washed l/s topped with Painted On l/g 



MrsTGreen said:


> MAC: Cork l/l, High Tea l/s, Love Nectar l/g


 
Great combo!


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## alyrris

kiehl's coconut balm and guerlain rouge g 63


----------



## MarneeB

original chapstick


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL glossy lip brun cachmire


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Make Up Forever Rouge Artist N35


----------



## Elle Lu

Josie Maran Argan Lip Treatment in Playful.


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Whirl l/l, Viva Glam II  l/s


----------



## Crazybagholic

Diva lipstick, by MAC! Looooooveeee it!


----------



## Cait

Dior Addict Extreme #365 Cherie Bow

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL brun cachmire


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - michelle


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## Cait

BE Buxom lipgloss, Sugar

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Tracy

YSL glossy stain #12


----------



## Elle Lu

Lip Fusion Bloom


----------



## Love Of My Life

cdp #212


----------



## GingerSnap527

Fresh Sugar in Rose


----------



## winniejo

Philosophy Tinsel Town


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Nars Dolce Vita


----------



## Prufrock613

Guerlain Rouge Automatique Shine in Sous le Vent


----------



## heiress-ox

YSL rouge volupte in #13 Peach Passion


----------



## BunnySlippers

My fave lipstick of the moment: Bobbi Brown rich lip colour in Cosmic Raspberry


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## gre8dane

MAC: Plastique l/s & Phiff l/g


----------



## pond23

MAC Blankety lipstick


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## Sunshine Rose

Revlon colourburst lipgloss in Peony


----------



## Love Of My Life

cdp t6


----------



## Tracy

YSL glossy stain #19


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

YSL sensual silk


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## cascherping

nothing fancy today - vaseline


----------



## pond23

MAC Riveting lipstick


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## peppersasen

YSL Rouge Pur Couture Vernis À Lèvres #15...


----------



## Jaanoo

Revlon color burst lip butter in cherry tart


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Nars Turkish delight


----------



## heiress-ox

Kate Moss for Rimmel Lipstick #3 (don't usually use a lot of drugstore, but LOVE this) with MAC Soft Dazzle Dazzleglass Creme on top (throwback)


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## Tracy

YSL glossy stain #12


----------



## MrsTGreen

Fresh Sugar lip treatment


----------



## Sweetpea83

Earlier today..was NARS lip gloss-supervixen.

Right now...Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## fieryfashionist

YSL rouge pur couture #13 in Le Orange (love)!!!


----------



## chachaching

Dior Lip Glow color reviving balm


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## *MJ*

Dior Addict lipstick in Parisian Chic


----------



## Jaanoo

burt's bees lip shimmer in peony


----------



## peppersasen

Dior Addict Lip Glow


----------



## Cait

YSL Glossy Lip Stain #15

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford deep mink w/rose crush gloss


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## elleestbelle

mac red and vincent longo's americana


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Creme Cup


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip gloss-zesty red.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Smashbox in Mandarin


----------



## pinklipgloss33

Guerlain kiss kiss essence de gloss in Vermillion.


----------



## pond23

Jack Black lip balm
MAC Pink Plaid lipstick


----------



## pupeluv

NARS Chihuahua


----------



## Prufrock613

Chantecaille Lip Chic in Anais


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Whirl l/l, Viva Glam II l/s, Viva Glam V l/g


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## chunkylover53

Lipstick Queen in Rose Sinner


----------



## *MJ*

Dior Addict Extreme in Riviera

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Wilmaerika

MAC Impassioned


----------



## Jaanoo

burt's bees tinted lip balm in rose


----------



## sansandy

MAC Hug Me


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-candy cane.


----------



## Tracy

YSL glossy stain #19


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL #3 brun cachmire


----------



## misstrine85

Chanel RCS Bonheur


----------



## Cait

Kate Moss for Rimmel Lasting Finish #14 (mid-tone beige nude) lipstick
NARS Turkish Delight lipgloss

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Livia1

Fresh Sugar Rosé


----------



## iamleiya

Mac in Velvet Teddy


----------



## hiheyhello

Mac Viva Glam V, which is what I use most days.


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - michelle


----------



## wtmontana

NARS lipgloss in Oasis


----------



## Jaanoo

fresh sugar in Rose


----------



## babyspring114

Clinique Chubby Stick in Super Strawberry!


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF casablanca w/gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sephora lip gloss-forever pink.


----------



## Tracy

Clinique Chubby Stick Woppin' Watermelon
Buxom Margarita


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Mac Beach sand lipstick


----------



## Cait

Rimmel Exaggerate lip liner, East End Snob
L'Oreal Color Riche balm, Nourishing Nude

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## winniejo

revlon super lustrous lipgloss in pink pop w/pink afterglow over the top


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Cork l/l, Viva Glam II l/s, Viva Glam V l/g


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC lipstick in Russe topped with NARS lipgloss in Supervixen.

XXXOO PG


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## cascherping

Tom Ford pink dusk


----------



## Love Of My Life

cdp #212


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Machick333

MAC Honey Love... an easy go to colour


----------



## HeartMyMJs

MAC Gem of Roses


----------



## yellowbernie

Baby lips in Grape.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

MAC pink lemonade lip glass


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Cait

Chanel RCS Evasion
Essence XXXL lipgloss in Nude Rose

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## ashleyroe

ysl nude beige.


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## Tracy

L'Oreal Sultry Ravens Pout l/s
Buxom White Russian lip cream


----------



## wordbox

EOS lip balm


----------



## gre8dane

MAC: Plum l/l, Acid Washed l/s & Painted On l/g


----------



## lizziebean

Chapstick


----------



## twin53

revlon pink truffle, chanel cristal lipgloss


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Samia

Bobbi Brown Soft Rose lippy

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## hunniesochic

Revlon coral something.


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip stain #3 brun cachmire


----------



## sansandy

YSL Rouge Volupte Opera Rose


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## Cait

Tom Ford #07 Pink Dusk & Revlon CB lipgloss in Bellini


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## pinklipgloss33

YSL Glossy Stain- #11


----------



## hunniesochic

Revelon ColorBurst Lip Butter Cupcake.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Bobbi Brown Petal


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - michelle


----------



## wtmontana

NARS Schiap w/ Senegence Sports Lip Treatment


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## wtmontana

Revlon Lip Butter in Fig Jam.


----------



## Forsyte

Bobby Brown pink lipgloss.


----------



## Purse_Junior

Bobbi Brown Rich Color SPF 12 ~ in Bikini Pink


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF casablanca w/crushed rose gloss


----------



## bleci

MAC lipgloss

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## alessia70

revlon - primrose


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## tangowithme

This being Saturday and house-cleaning day - nothing but L'Occitane's lip balm.


----------



## Tracy

MAC Perfect Day l/s
Buxom Mudslide lip cream


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-candy cane.


----------



## Cait

eos Summerfruit balm.


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Cork l/l, Honeylove l/s, Sugarrimmed d/g


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chapstick


----------



## Cait

Annabelle lipliner, Demure
Guerlain Rouge G lipstick #64 Gemma
Essence Stay With Me gloss in Forever Rose


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - kanani


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

Revlon lip butter - Gum drop


----------



## elliechanel3

mac angel (:


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL rouge couture #3 lip stain


----------



## pinkmom66

Too Faced, Glamour Gloss, Sex Pot
:kiss:


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Cork l/l, Honeylove l/s, Sugarrimmed d/s


----------



## pupeluv

Chanel RA 42


----------



## wtmontana

Senegence Sports Lip Treatment
MAC Hue


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## tamburger

NYX "Nude" lipliner as a lipstick with Yves Saint Laurent Pur Nude Gloss over it


----------



## sunglow

Revlon Sunset Peach gloss


----------



## melcaptain

Guerlain lip liner in Dahlia
Guerlain Automatique in Rouge d'Enfer


----------



## Love Of My Life

cdp 212


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## clu13

Carmex


----------



## loves

maybelline baby lips in energising orange. it's ok, why the hype?


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

Mac Bombshell


----------



## ashleyroe

ysl nude beige.


----------



## fieryfashionist

YSL rouge pur couture in Le Fuchsia


----------



## Tracy

YSL glossy stain #19


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Stripdown l/l, Shy Girl l/s, Love Nectar l/g


----------



## Sunshine Rose

Revlon lip butter in Peach Parfait


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - michelle


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## wtmontana

MAC Amplified in Vegas Volt.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-candy cane.


----------



## Love Of My Life

cdp #212


----------



## Wilmaerika

MAC Girl About Town


----------



## BunnySlippers

L'Oreal Rouge Caresse in #202 Impulsive Fuchsia


----------



## orledanirt

Fresh Sugar lip treatment in Sugar honey

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Livia1

Chantecaille Lip Chic in Tea Rose


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Whirl l/l, Viva Glam II l/s, Viva Glam V l/g


----------



## Cait

YSL Glossy Lip Stain #19 Beige Aquarelle & Revlon CB lipgloss in Bellini.


----------



## vickyvictoria

Clinique Black Honey glossy

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## sunglow

Dior Ultra Gloss in Satin Peach


----------



## mspera

Chanel - Giggle


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## wtmontana

MAC Cremesheen Shy Girl.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF deep mink & rose crush gloss


----------



## phiphi

bobby brown lipgloss in "rosy"


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## Prufrock613

Chanel Rouge Coco in Superstition


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - michelle


----------



## cascherping

Tom Ford pink dusk


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

Mac Creme cup


----------



## Cait

Revlon CB lip butter, Strawberry Shortcake

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF casablanca w/gloss


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## HeartMyMJs

MAC Fanfare


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

mac angel


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## ashlc68

MAC ready or not over MAC viva glam nicki


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## *MJ*

Burt's Bees pomegranate lip balm

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## lovemysavior

My new MAC So Chaud


----------



## lovemysavior

wtmontana said:


> MAC Amplified in Vegas Volt.


 
I just bought this one today and can't wait to wear it


----------



## iloveelmo

Tarte lipsurgence lip stain in "joy"


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## aprillsrin

NYX lip matte cream in Stockholm.  My go to lip color lately.. They're so pretty I want to stock 10 more just in case!


----------



## Cait

Rimmel Lasting Finish/Kate Moss #08 lipstick

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## glamourdoll.

Chanel Rouge Coco in Boy


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Gabrielle


----------



## Elle Lu

EOS sweet mint


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

MAC Lip pencil in Hip 'N' Happy, Face Stockholm lipstick in Sofia, Buxom Lip cream in White Russian


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Earlier - Chanel dragon for work

Now Chanel Boy


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

Mac Hue


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## Billyfulness182

MAC Ultra Darling


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Cork l/l, Honeylove l/s, Sugarrimmed d/g


----------



## sunglow

Revlon Colorburst gloss in Rosegold


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Tracy

earlier today:  MAC Sheen Supreme Bare Again/MAC Hue


----------



## wtmontana

Revlon Lip Butter in Raspberry Pie... with matching shirt!


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

Amazing Cosmetics Marilyn lipstick w/ AC Shine gloss over it


----------



## candy2100

Cait said:
			
		

> Rimmel Lasting Finish/Kate Moss #08 lipstick
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



I have this too- it's exactly the same color as Bobbi Brown's Sandwashed Pink that Kate Middleton wears ( I wear that one as well)!


----------



## Cait

candy2100 said:


> I have this too- it's exactly the same color as Bobbi Brown's Sandwashed Pink that Kate Middleton wears ( I wear that one as well)!


 
Ooh, I'm gonna have to look up some Kate Middleton tutorials ! I really like this lipstick; and I'm very glad Shoppers here started carrying more of the shade range!


----------



## ashleybrooke

tokidoki Coco Bella


----------



## chunkylover53

Lipstick Queen in Red Sinner


----------



## Wilmaerika

MAC Impassioned


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL couture lip stain #3


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Whirl l/l, Midimauve l/s, Viva Glam V l/g


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Creme Cup


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## Cait

Dior Addict Extreme #365 Cherie Bow


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Livia1 said:


> Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


 
Me too!


----------



## Livia1

HeartMyMJs said:


> Me too!




It is _the _perfect MLBB lipstick for me, I love it.



Today I'm wearing By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL couture lip stain #3


----------



## frick&frack

Chanel glossimer &#8211; imaginaire 84


----------



## mbarbi

Chanel insolente ü


----------



## Cait

Dr. Pepper Lipsmacker.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## jborch

Nars~ Turkish Delight!


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## heiress-ox

Kate Moss for Rimmel #3 (new cheap fave) & Buxom White Russian Big & Healthy Lip Cream


----------



## nixnako

Giorgio armani #506


----------



## mzbag

MAC Coconutty


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## Cait

MAC Marquise d' lipstick & NARS Turkish Delight lipgloss

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Love Of My Life

cdp #212


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

Mac Pink Popcorn


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-candy cane.


----------



## wtmontana

Clinique Chubby Stick in 06: Woppin' Watermelon.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## airina666

NARS red lizard


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

Changed mine to Mac Angel


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lips 2


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture stain #3


----------



## Wilmaerika

MAC viva la glam lady gaga


----------



## PursesRock1

Any Chanel lipstick will get you ready for the work day .


----------



## Borse1224

Chanel mademosile and incognito!!


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Cork l/l, Frenzy l/s


----------



## hunniesochic

Revlon Lip Butter: Cherry Tart.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - michelle


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## Cait

Rimmel Lasting Finish in Pink Blush
MAC Viva Glam GaGa I Lip Glass


----------



## Wilmaerika

MAC Saint Germain


----------



## chunkylover53

Bobbi Brown lipstick in Roseberry


----------



## lill_devill

Illamasqua intense lipgloss in "Mistress"


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL rouge lip stain #3


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## Bella613

MAC "Fulfilled"


----------



## sunglow

MAC Hush, Hush Tendertone


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## hunniesochic

chapstick


----------



## Cait

Rimmel Lasting Finish lipstick, Pink Blush
YSL Golden Gloss #11


----------



## chunkylover53

Lipstick Queen in Rose Sinner


----------



## MrsTGreen

MUFE 3C l/l, MAC Shy Girl l/s, MAC Moth To Flame d/g


----------



## Charee

Nars lipstick in Belle du Jour under Lancome gloss in Puckered.


----------



## qudz104

Revlon LB in candy apple


----------



## sun.shyne

MAC - Big Kiss


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Guerlain Kiss Kiss lipgloss


----------



## hunniesochic

Burt's Bees.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## Nat

Chanel RCS Aventure


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Cait

Lancome Pale Lip
Bonne Bell Sweet Grapefruit gloss

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## chunkylover53

Lipstick Queen in Red Sinner


----------



## wtmontana

Revlon Lip Butter in Fig Jam


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip stain #3


----------



## sephorah

Dior addict rouge


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## hunniesochic

Bare.


----------



## ashleyroe

ysl nude beige.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

EOS lip balm


----------



## maymei

Chanel allure #66 Confidentielle


----------



## *MJ*

Burt's Bees Pomegrante lip balm


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

Mac Pink Popcorn


----------



## Wilmaerika

MAC Saint Germain


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Revlon's Colorburst Lollipop


----------



## hunniesochic

HeartMyMJs said:
			
		

> Revlon's Colorburst Lollipop



My favorite color!

Burt's Bees.


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## wtmontana

MAC Ruby Woo dabbed on, then Lanolin Ointment in Mulberry on top. Very "winter berry"


----------



## roundandround

YSL glossy stain #17


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

mac Snob


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## Cait

Chanel Rouge Coco #35 Chintz
Revlon SL Coral Reef lipgloss


----------



## Love Of My Life

armani #400 + gloss


----------



## heiress-ox

MAC Star Quality Cremesheen Glass


----------



## kiss_p

Stila long wear lip color in rendezvous


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - melonie


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## MrsTGreen

Fresh Sugar lip treatment


----------



## Nat

Chanel RCS Fétiche


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - kanani


----------



## Livia1

Chantecaille Lip Chic in Tea Rose


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## wtmontana

Dior Addict Lipstick in #465 (Singuliere).


----------



## BrittanyDarling

eos lip balm


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

Revlon Lip butter - Peach Parfait


----------



## Love Of My Life

cdp 212


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey cream lip balm.


----------



## Prufrock613

Burberry Nude Rose


----------



## roundandround

Laura Mercier Baby Lips, smells YUMMY!!!


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Cork l/l, Honeylove l/s, Sugarrimmed d/g


----------



## ehy210

chanel glossimer Bagatelle


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

MAC beach sand


----------



## kendylnmc

Nyx lip gloss in salsa


----------



## heiress-ox

NYX Mauve round lipgloss


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - michelle


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

MAC Creme Cup


----------



## Slavisa

Blistex Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF deep mink w/rose crush gloss


----------



## Neo007

Chantecaille Lip Chic in Camellia


----------



## Cait

Bobbi Brown Carnation lipstick

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## bonchicgenre

Revlon lip butter in cotton candy


----------



## Machick333

Mac - cherish


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-candy cane.


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Whirl l/l, Viva Glam II l/s, Viva Glam V l/g


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## Neo007

Livia1 said:


> By Terry Baume de Rose



Ditto


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Cornflower Blue

Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in Rivage


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## JMF77

Started the day wearing MAC Hue lipstick (beautiful pale powder pink).

Ended wearing Smashbox Pout lipstick (perfect Barbie pink, esp when applied liberally! So, so pretty)


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF dep mink w/gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Livia1

Fresh Sugar Rosé


----------



## pupeluv

Armani Rouge d'Armani 518


----------



## Neo007

As always, started the day with Chantecaille Lip Chic in Camellia, and now continuing with By Terry Baume de Rose (but the one in the bottle, not the pot)


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Cork l/l, Frenzy l/s, Softwave l/g


----------



## sephorah

Christian door addict


----------



## Sunshine Rose

Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in Boy


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## photogurl

mac love alert


----------



## Necromancer

natio clear gloss


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## Maleeducky

MAC freckletone....looked good on my hand but not on my face


----------



## JMF77

MAC Angel


----------



## chunkylover53

MAC Red lipstick


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## BrittanyDarling

my very first and definitely not my last YSL rouge volupte #1 with a light pink lip glosses by sephora but i don't remember the color


----------



## Cait

Revlon CB lip butter, Berry Smoothie

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Love Of My Life

cdp 212


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## elleestbelle

stila longwear in rendezvous


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

MAC Jana lipgloss


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - kanani


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Whirl l/l, Viva Glam II l/s, Viva Glam V l/g


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## winniejo

Chanel Rouge Coco Shine ~ Romance


----------



## Vuittonella

MAC Plumful


----------



## Elle Lu

Aquaphor


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## Necromancer

Atellier rose beige


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## terps08

Burt's Bees.


----------



## heiress-ox

Started out the day with YSL rouge pur couture in #6 and ended with NYX natural gloss


----------



## chunkylover53

MAC Ruby Woo lipstick


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Sunshine Rose

Revlon Lipbutter in Cotton Candy


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF casablanca w/ sisley clear gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-candy cane.


----------



## Cait

Lancome Voile de rose lipstick


----------



## blackeyedsusan

Chanel Glossimer Jalousie


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Bobby Brown soft coral (my new favorite)


----------



## Borse1224

Bobbie brown sand wash pink and buerre lip liner by Mac the only liner that use. I think I buy about 4 a year, it's great with pinks, browns and nude colors


----------



## MrsTGreen

MUFE 3C l/l, MAC Shy Girl l/s, MAC Moth To Flame d/g


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture stain....


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC Whirl l/l, YSL Rouge Volupte 28 l/s, MAC Viva Glam V l/g


----------



## Sunshine Rose

MAC Viva Glam Nicki l/s, Revlon Strawberry l/g

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## elleestbelle

Dior beige dandy


----------



## pond23

MAC Riveting lipstick


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - michelle


----------



## designerdreamin

Chanel Rouge Allure Laque Dragon


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## Tracy

L'Oreal Sultry Raven's Pout l/s
Buxom lip cream White Russian


----------



## BelleDeNuit

Labello cherry


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF deep mink w/gloss


----------



## heiress-ox

mac star quality cremesheen glass - already half way through this and only got it last month, thank goodness i have a backup


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - michelle


----------



## pond23

MAC Riveting (I should have bought backups of this!)


----------



## lill_devill

Illamasqua, intense lipgloss in Mistress


----------



## noon

eos lipbalm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cdp 212


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## BelleDeNuit

NYX Georgia


----------



## MJDaisy

Sexy Mother Pucker XL Extreme-Plump Collagen Lip Shine


----------



## mspera

Chanel - Enviree


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## fieryfashionist

MAC l/s in Gulabi (LOVE)!


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Whirl l/l, Viva Glam II l/s, Viva Glam V l/g


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## Cakesy

Cha Cha tint with So frisk me lipgloss.


----------



## airina666

NARS shanghai express


----------



## hunniesochic

chapstick


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## blackeyedsusan

Rouge Allure Extrait De Gloss Triomphal


----------



## chunkylover53

MAC Russian Red lipstick


----------



## BelleDeNuit

Catrice Rosalie's Diamonds


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Cork l/l, High Tea l/s, Love Nectar l/g


----------



## merekat703

MAC Snob


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## Love Of My Life

CdP #110


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## MJDaisy

makeup forever s22


----------



## ang3lina33

Clinique superbalm lip treatment..

Simple yet amazing!


----------



## Livia1

Fresh Sugar Rosé


----------



## Cait

LUSH It Started With a Kiss lipstain with balm.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## hunniesochic

Lollipop


----------



## FleurCherie_9

EOS lip balm (the green one?!)


----------



## heiress-ox

nyx natural round lipgloss (my new fave)


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - melonie


----------



## cascherping

Tom Ford pink dusk


----------



## BelleDeNuit

shea butter mixed with NYX Chaos


----------



## Love Of My Life

CdP 212


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Cait

JK Jemma Kidd lipstick in English Rose
Prestige lip liner in Shimmer

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## hunniesochic

Chapstick


----------



## Tracy

MAC Bare Again
Buxom White Russian


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

MAC impassioned


----------



## Juliette Giles

I have "slaphappy" lip gloss on today, I go through this SO fast it's not even funny! It just matches everything I wear I think...


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chanel - Rouge Allure Velvet #37 L'Exuberante


----------



## Sunshine Rose

Korres Lip Butter in Wild Rose


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## pond23

MAC Riveting


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## BelleDeNuit

NYX Gardenia


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL glossy stain #3


----------



## Machick333

YSL rouge velope in 7 ( lingerie pink) a bit hard to work with on my skin tone ... But I like it  

( excuse the creepy pictures lol)


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sephora lip gloss-forever pink.


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Cork l/l, Honeylove l/s, Sugarrimed d/g


----------



## Cait

Fresh Sugar Rose treatment

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

NYX Jupiter lipstick & NYX French Kiss lip gloss


----------



## HeartMyMJs

MAC Gem of Roses


----------



## mspera

Chanel Coco Baume | Pink Sugar Liner | Rouge Coco in Paradis


----------



## Sunshine Rose

I kept changing between Mac Tendertone in Hot n' Saucy and Cargo lipgloss in Morocco


----------



## hunniesochic

chapstick


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - melonie


----------



## BelleDeNuit

Yves Rocher - Framboise


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL #3 brun cachmire


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## MrsTGreen

Fresh Sugar Lip Treatment


----------



## mspera

Chanel Rouge Coco - Paradis


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - michelle


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Vaseline


----------



## mzbag

MAC Cremesheen Glass Boy Bait


----------



## loves

liz arden 8 hour cream


----------



## BelleDeNuit

NYX Pandora


----------



## Love Of My Life

CdP #212


----------



## Prufrock613

Burberry - Field Rose Lip Mist


----------



## MrsTGreen

Fresh Sugar Lip Treatment


----------



## hunniesochic

Lip Butter Tutti Fruitti.


----------



## heiress-ox

sugar fresh lip treament - the original kind


----------



## hunniesochic

chapstick now.


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## Samia

Bobbi Brown Blondie Pink, my go to lipstick.


----------



## merekat703

MAC Rebel


----------



## c0uture

HeartMyMJs said:
			
		

> Vaseline



Ditto! The best


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip stain #3


----------



## Cait

Chanel Rouge Coco Shine, Evasion


----------



## sunglow

Korres Mango lip butter and Bare Minerals Moxie gloss in Party Starter


----------



## pond23

MAC Riveting again (I am so boring. LOL!)


----------



## wtmontana

Chanel Coco Rouge Shine in Darling


----------



## hunniesochic

Lip butter candy apple

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## mk78

NARS fuuny face  I borrowed it off my close friend at work cos I loved it so much on her I wanted to give it a try


----------



## Creative_Mii

Sleek Makeup 'Eau La La" liner in Cocao and Sleek Pout Polish in Electro Peach. Next time pics.


----------



## Love Of My Life

CdP #212


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## Prufrock613

Burberry Lip Mist in Field Rose with gloss in Heather.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chanel Allure Velvet in #34 La Raffinee


----------



## hunniesochic

Chapstick


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

YSL golden gloss no.38


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## mzbag

MAC Lipglass Coconutty


----------



## mk78

Chanel Rivoli


----------



## Charee

Chanel Glossimer in Maline!


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip #3


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip gloss-zesty red.


----------



## misstrine85

Chanel RCS Bonheur


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Nars Dolce Vita


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Gabrielle


----------



## pupeluv

Estee Lauder Crystal Baby w/ YSL Pur Gloss 47


----------



## mzbag

MAC Cremesheen Lipglass Deelight


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## MrsTGreen

Fresh Sugar Lip Treatment


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baune de rose


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC lipglass in Viva Glam VI.  I love this so much I just got a refill!!

XXXOO PG


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## santeka

EOS Strawberry Sorbet


----------



## ShkBass

Tom ford lipgloss in rose crush


----------



## Mree43

Pink Adobe by Tom Ford


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF casablanca


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## strawberryangel

Dior Addict - which is actually quite moisturizing.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chapstick


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF casablanca w/rose crush gloss


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## hunniesochic

Burt's Bee


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Love Of My Life

tf deep mink w/gloss


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

YSL Orange Shiver


----------



## Neo007

Chantecaille Bourbon Rose Lip Chic


----------



## mbarbi

Nars schiap and mac lip conditioner ü


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Nars Afterglow


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF deep mink w/gloss


----------



## Cait

YSL Glossy Lip Stain #19 Beige Aquarelle & NARS Turkish Delight gloss.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - michelle


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Cait

CO Bigelow Lavender salve


----------



## hunniesochic

chapstick.


----------



## mspera

Kiehl's lip balm #1


----------



## misstrine85

Chanel RCS Romance


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Fresh Sugar in rose


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF casablanca w/gloss


----------



## Livia1

Chantecaille Lip Chic in Tea Rose


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-candy cane.


----------



## DimePoNaDime

Revlon lip butter in lollipop


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - michelle


----------



## HeartMyMJs

MUFE Rouge Artist Intense #39 Moulin Rouge


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## hunniesochic

Chapstick.


----------



## Samia

MAC Hug Me


----------



## Cait

MAC VG Nicki lipstick.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## babyspring114

Clinique Chubby sticks in super strawberry!


----------



## misstrine85

Chanel RAEdG in Emoi


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip rouge #3


----------



## Wilmaerika

MAC VG Nicki Minaj


----------



## Livia1

By Terry baume de Rose


----------



## hunniesochic

Chapstick

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Whirl l/l, Viva Glam II l/s, Viva Glam V l/g


----------



## heiress-ox

mac star quality cremesheen glass


----------



## Prufrock613

NARS - Bilbao


----------



## Cait

YSL Glossy Lip Stain #15 Rose Vinyl.


----------



## pond23

MAC I Like It Like That


----------



## hunniesochic

Chopstick.

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Lorac Plum Lucky.


----------



## frick&frack

laura mercier lip glace &#8211; rose


----------



## Samia

Mac Hug Me


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL glossy stain #3


----------



## Euraturd

red velvet cake crumbs ...oh and Chanel Rouge Allure Laque in 707 Empire. *sigh* I miss this formula.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Nars Afterglow


----------



## beauty k addict

chanel moisturizing lip balm


----------



## hunniesochic

Burt's bee


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - michelle


----------



## Cait

YSL Glossy Lip Stain #19 with Benefit Life on the A-List gloss.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Stripdown l/l, High Tea l/s, Love Nectar l/g


----------



## designerdreamin

Giorgio Armani Rouge d'Armani 402


----------



## mspera

Chanel - rouge coco baume


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## hunniesochic

Burt's Bee


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip stain #3


----------



## Cait

MAC Lollipop Lovin' lipstick & Guerlain KissKiss #827 lipgloss.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Bobbi Brown melon lipgloss


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Stripdown l/l, High Tea l/s, Love Nectar l/g


----------



## Just_C

VS: Mocca


----------



## KayuuKathey

Organic figs and rouge peppermint balm


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - kanani


----------



## hunniesochic

Burt's Bee


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## qudz104

revlon lip butter in red velvet (my new HG!)


----------



## exotikittenx

Just Vaseline now, but earlier, Dior Addict Extreme in Silhouette. My perfect nude shade!


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## misstrine85

Chanel RCS in Bonheur


----------



## Love Of My Life

CdP #212


----------



## heiress-ox

rotating between just sugar fresh lip balm or mac ever hip with buxom creamsicle big & healthy lip cream


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Cork l/l, Frenzy l/s, Soft Wave l/g


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - kanani


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## santeka

Mac Nice 'n Spicy Liner and Hug Me Lipstick.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## Love Of My Life

CdP #212


----------



## Machick333

mix of MAC Angel and MAC Hug me... i love the way it came out


----------



## santeka

Machick333 said:


> mix of MAC Angel and MAC Hug me... i love the way it came out



Interesting! I have on Hug Me today and the other lipstick in my back is Angel! I may have to test it out!


----------



## Machick333

santeka said:


> Interesting! I have on Hug Me today and the other lipstick in my back is Angel! I may have to test it out!


 
he he let  me know... i'm really liking it


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - melonie


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## HeartMyMJs

MAC Fanfare


----------



## porsche09

MAC Creme d Nude


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

It was Revlon something lipstick with Mac lip gloss on top.


----------



## mspera

Chanel - coco shine - aventure


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip stain #3


----------



## Charee

Finally bit the bullet and bought By Terry de Rose Baume Precieux ("spun with PINK GOLD"!) - wearing it today and I'm in love!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sephora lip gloss-forever pink.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

MAC Reel Sexy


----------



## hunniesochic

Burt's Bee.


----------



## frick&frack

Bullfrog lip sunscreen


----------



## LovesYSL

Charee said:


> Finally bit the bullet and bought By Terry de Rose Baume Precieux ("spun with PINK GOLD"!) - wearing it today and I'm in love!



AHH I was literally just reading reviews of this because I "need" it! In fact I pulled out my La Mer lip balm and just slathered it all over my lips in hopes of using it up faster so I could buy the By Terry! So you think it's worth it?


----------



## exotikittenx

LovesYSL said:
			
		

> AHH I was literally just reading reviews of this because I "need" it! In fact I pulled out my La Mer lip balm and just slathered it all over my lips in hopes of using it up faster so I could buy the By Terry! So you think it's worth it?



I've tried a sample of the regular By Terry balm. It's nice, but nothing special. I don't think it's worth the price.


----------



## citypsyche

Revlon Lip Butter in Berry Smoothie.  Love these lip butters because they leave a lovely stain even after the color itself has worn off.


----------



## sowingseason

Chanel rogue coco shine in Boy


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - kanani


----------



## wtmontana

Clarins Instant Light Natural Lip Perfector in 03 Beige Shimmer.


----------



## Charee

LovesYSL said:


> AHH I was literally just reading reviews of this because I "need" it! In fact I pulled out my La Mer lip balm and just slathered it all over my lips in hopes of using it up faster so I could buy the By Terry! So you think it's worth it?



Well I love it - it is so conditioning rather than just "sitting on your lips" and the pink gold sparkle (not gritty, sort of like a subtle, luxe-er Glossimer sheen) actually gives me a little thrill each time haha.  Considering that it's 10g and you don't need much, I think the price is "reasonable".  Get itttttt!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

YSL Volupte sheer candy no.4


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Stripdown l/l, Frenzy l/s


----------



## hunniesochic

Burt's Bee.


----------



## fatma ataw

Chanel 117 mix guerlain kiss kiss gloss 869


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

revlon Lip Butter Gumdrop


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip stain #3


----------



## shoegal27

Loreal, Unending Kiss.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## goodgirl08

Chanel glossimer in Unity


----------



## MrsTGreen

MUFE: 3C l/l, N37 l/s


----------



## hunniesochic

Burt's Bee.


----------



## Sincerelycass11

YSL Rose Opera... I think? I love the texture and design. I would recommend it to anyone!


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

Bobbi Brown Carnation


----------



## LittleMsDoctor

Ysl sheer candy #9


----------



## hunniesochic

Vasaline.


----------



## Love Of My Life

cdp #212


----------



## frick&frack

Chanel glossimer &#8211; myriade 106


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## hunniesochic

Burt's Bee

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Sunshine Rose

MAC Angel


----------



## pond23

MAC Deliciously Rich


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

MAC Angel


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## 8ubble6umpink

Dior lipstick in "Paris"


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF deep mink w/rose crush gloss


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - denise


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Cait

YSL Glossy Lip Stain #15 Rose Vinyl.


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip stain #3


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-candy cane.


----------



## AllHailtheQueen

MAC Viva Glam Gaga and Right Image l/g


----------



## Sincerelycass11

Mac's California Dreamin over Duwop's prime venom. One of my favorite nudeish/pinks!


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF rose crush gloss


----------



## MissLaraDL

Clarins Lip Perfector


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## syd3

MAC Viva Glam Gaga 2...I just got it...wasn't sure if I would like it, but I LOVE IT!


----------



## Livia1

Chantecaille Lip Chic in Tea Rose


----------



## Sincerelycass11

Livia1 said:


> Chantecaille Lip Chic in Tea Rose



Can I ask your review on it? I've been contemplating!


----------



## MrsTGreen

YSL Rouge Volupte 28


----------



## hunniesochic

Burt's Ber

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## wtmontana

Australis Show Stopper Gloss Stick in Hoola Hoop - as red as I could get without being too high maintenance like yesterday's lip, in aid of #KissGoodbyetoMS


----------



## purseprincess32

Aveda lipstick in Peony & Clinique lip gloss in Guavagold.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## MissLaraDL

Sugar Lip Treatment balm


----------



## misstrine85

Chanel RCS Bonheur


----------



## Love Of My Life

cdp 212


----------



## Machick333

Cargo Hi Def Lip Gloss (Blu_Ray) in Belize!!! LOVE LOVE... had to do a whole blog post about it lol

http://www.thecurrentlyobsessed.com/2012/05/currently-obsessed-cargo-bluray.html


----------



## hunniesochic

Burt's Bee.


----------



## Sincerelycass11

Today just a SPF tarte Chapstick


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF casablanca w/rose crush lip gloss


----------



## pmburk

Nivea strawberry tinted lip balm


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - kanani


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Stripdown l/l, Frenzy l/s


----------



## mspera

Chanel - rouge coco paradis


----------



## mz.mimis

Dior - lip glow


----------



## misstrine85

Chanel RCS En Vogue


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## hunniesochic

Candy Apple (lip butter)

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Cornflower Blue

Clinique Rosette, topped off with Liz Earle lip gloss in Cherry.


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Cork l/l, High Tea l/s, Love Nectar l/g


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

MAC Vegas Volt


----------



## Livia1

Sincerelycass11 said:


> Can I ask your review on it? I've been contemplating!



It's a gorgeous rose colour and I think it would flatter most people.
I have very pigmented lips so on me it's MLBB.
It is creamy, moisturizing and has a bit of gloss to it (not too much though). It's like a mix between a lip balm, a lipstick and a gloss. Perfect really  And it lasts quite well too.


Wearing Chantecaille Lip Chic in Tea Rose again today.


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## sunglow

Revlon Sunset Peach gloss


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - denise


----------



## Cait

NYX Megashine gloss, Salsa

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## .pursefiend.

MAC - russian red


----------



## misstrine85

Chanel RCS in En Vogue


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## pmburk

Julie Hewett Oona Noir lipstick


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

carmex


----------



## juicyincouture

Pink covergirl lipstick (forgot the name it scratched off lol)


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## Bolsabonita

Chanel Rouge coco


----------



## elleestbelle

clinique luscious honey


----------



## raiderette74

Tarte Blushing Bride.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Fresh Sugar lip treatment


----------



## hunniesochic

Revlon Lip Butter Lollipop.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford deep mink w/gloss


----------



## mspera

Chanel - rouge coco in paradis


----------



## raiderette74

Good ol chapstick.


----------



## Sincerelycass11

Wearing Macs shy girl underneath a neutrogena SPF balm


----------



## hunniesochic

Burt's Bee.


----------



## misstrine85

Chanel RCS Monte Carlo


----------



## ashlc68

Dior Addict Extreme in Lucky

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - april


----------



## 19flowers

Chanel RCS Aventure


----------



## joodi

TOM FORD flamengo


----------



## Love Of My Life

cdp #110


----------



## raiderette74

Cover Girl Juice stick in Chai Love you that I dug out of my makeup drawer. Man I love it.


----------



## Cait

NARS Barbarella under Essence My Favourite Milkshake gloss.


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

Mac Creme cup


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Nars Dolce Vita


----------



## pond23

MAC I Like It Like That


----------



## Sincerelycass11

pond23 said:
			
		

> MAC I Like It Like That



Ohhh pretty!!


----------



## hunniesochic

Burt's Bee


----------



## Sincerelycass11

Burberrys nude cashmere with macs smile dazzle glass


----------



## pupeluv

Chanel Rouge Coco Peregrina


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture stain #3


----------



## alley285

Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in "boy"


----------



## shoegal27

Loreal, unending kiss

I love the name!


----------



## hunniesochic

Burt's Bee.


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Stripdown l/l, Frenzy l/s


----------



## QTbebe

chanel rouge coco magnolia


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## HeartMyMJs

frick&frack said:


> carmex


 
Hi f&f!! 

Chapstick


----------



## misstrine85

Chanel RCS En Vogue


----------



## Cait

CO Bigelow Strawberry tinted lip balm.


----------



## lafemmenikita

Giorgio Armani 107 beige


----------



## joodi

MAC Russian red


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

MAC Pink Lemonade


----------



## raiderette74

Tarte Lipsuregence Matte in Envy


----------



## hunniesochic

Burt's Bee.


----------



## Love Of My Life

cdp #117


----------



## elleestbelle

dior addict beige dandy


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## Cait

Chanel Rouge Allure Laque, Empire


----------



## raiderette74

Stila Lipsurgence Matte in Exposed


----------



## sinyard

MAC pink lemonade lips gloss.  My favorite!


----------



## deltalady

MAC Taupe lipstick


----------



## Just_C

Victoria Secret Lip Rush- Mocca


----------



## hunniesochic

Chapstick.


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC lipstick in Icon and a lipgloss by Artistry.

XXXOO PG


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - april


----------



## GlamourGun

Kiehl's Lip balm


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## raiderette74

MAC CAfe Matte


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

YSL sensual silk w/ a dab of Chanel gloss in Freeze


----------



## Livia1

MAC Lady Bug


----------



## pupeluv

R&R Runaway


----------



## Cait

NYX Sweetheart lip gloss.


----------



## BrittanyDarling

Revlon Just Bitten Kissable Lip Balm Stain in Honey


----------



## hunniesochic

Burt's Bee.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

MAC Fanfare


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

Mac Hot gossip


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - kanani


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Nars turkish delight


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## frick&frack

maxi lip 2


----------



## raiderette74

Tarte matte lipsurgence in Envy


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-candy cane.


----------



## hunniesochic

Burt's Bee

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Cait

CG Lip Perfection lipstick, Darling with NARS Turkish Delight lipgloss


----------



## Livia1

MAC Lady Bug again.


----------



## gre8dane

MAC Plum l/l with MAC Bunny Pink (I'm almost done with this one!! )


----------



## ulli64

I dont buy any expensive kosmetik brands anymore,because they are not better than the cheap once.
Today i was wearing an orange Lipstick from Manhattan and a Gloss from Rival de Loop.Very cheap and very good Quality


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Cork l/l, Frenzy l/s


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Bobbi Brown soft coral lipstick


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - denise


----------



## PrincessD

Kiehl's #1 lip balm =)


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Nars Afterglow lipgloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## mellyzeng

nothing.......


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## hunniesochic

Burt's Bee.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademosielle


----------



## Love Of My Life

cdp #212


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## Cait

Chanel Rouge Coco Shine, Evasion.


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## pmburk

Lacura Red Velvet lipstick


----------



## MissLaraDL

YSL Tea Rose


----------



## hunniesochic

Burt's Bee.


----------



## pupeluv

Chanel Rouge Coco Shine 48 Evasion


----------



## Love Of My Life

cdp #212


----------



## elleestbelle

Stila rendezvous


----------



## mspera

Chanel - Plasir glossimer


----------



## misstrine85

La Roche Posay lipbalm


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Nars striptease


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Cork l/l, Frenzy l/s


----------



## HeartMyMJs

MAC Gem of Roses


----------



## hunniesochic

Burt's Bee.


----------



## Livia1

MAC Lady Bug


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Cork l/l, Frenzy l/s


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Korres Jasmine lip tint


----------



## AllHailtheQueen

MAC's Beth Ditto for MAC prolong wear lip cream in Dear Diary paired with Currant lipliner with Wet&Wild's lipgloss in Crushed Grapes on top! It's gorgeous! &#128536;


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - kanani


----------



## nessie805

Mac lip liner in cherry and MAC Russian Red Lipstick


----------



## BrittanyDarling

REVLON just bitten kissable lip balm stain in honey.


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

MAC Taupe


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## hunniesochic

Burt's Bee

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## MrsTGreen

YSL Rouge Volupte 28


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - melonie


----------



## hunniesochic

Burt's Bee.


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## sansandy

Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in Aventure


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF deep mink w/rose crush gloss


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## sumita

Aquaphor. I love using this over all the expensive lip balms.


----------



## noon

Dior Addict lipstick in Singulier


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Nara Afterglow

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sephora lip gloss-forever pink.


----------



## mspera

Chanel Coco Baume


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## ELLE825

Carmex Lipbalm


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

MAC Fanfare

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## Cait

NYX lip liner in Rose with Guerlain KissKiss lipgloss #827


----------



## Astrid K

I was wearing YSL rouge volupté in 7. great color


----------



## hunniesochic

Burt's Bee.


----------



## labelwhore04

Maybelline baby lips


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## mspera

Chanel Coco Baume


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## sansandy

Chanel Rouge Coco Shine Liberte


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chapstick

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Livia1

MAC Lady Bug


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## Love Of My Life

ysl lip couture 3


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Stripdown l/l, High Tea l/s


----------



## hunniesochic

Revlon Lipbutter Fruit Parfait.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## JMF77

MAC Creme Cup


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## misstrine85

Chanel RCS En Vogue


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## usurp1

benefit benetint


----------



## milenboy

Nivea Lip Gloss in cherry flavor...


----------



## pupeluv

Chanel Rouge Allure 86 Desinvolte w/Chanel glossimer 121 Beige Guitare


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Make up forever #35

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## hunniesochic

Burt's Bee.


----------



## Cait

CO Bigelow Magenta Mint Mentha lipshine.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - april


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## j9lvslv

Mac Satin in Mystic


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Love Of My Life

ysl lip couture #3


----------



## Livia1

MAC Lady Bug


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chapstick

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

MAC Vegas Volt w/Pink Lemonade lip glass


----------



## Cait

Kate Moss for Rimmel Lasting Finish #14 and Revlon CB lipgloss in Bellini.


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC Whirl l/l, Essence Look At Me l/s, MAC Sugarrimmed d/g


----------



## hunniesochic

Had on Revlon LipButter Peach Parfait.


----------



## Cait

Guerlain Rouge G#64 Gemma


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC Whirl l/l, Essence Look At Me l/s, MAC Sugarrimmed d/g


----------



## Prufrock613

Chantecaille Lip Chic - Geranium


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chanel in mademoiselle

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## biggirlcurls

MAC Tinted Lip Conditioner in Soothing Biege, Mac Viva Glam V l/s, L'Oreal Colour Riche le Gloss in Really Rose.


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Fresh Sugar Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

ysl lip couture #3 w/tf rose crush gloss


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## my4boys

Chanel avant garde


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC Icon

XXXOO PG


----------



## hunniesochic

Revlon Lip Butter Candy Apple.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## sfb481

Dior Addict 219


----------



## LeBolDuChaton

fresh sugar lip treatment in coral - lovely!


----------



## j9lvslv

Rouge Allure Velvet in 39 La Somptueuse


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Fresh Rose Sugar Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

cdp #212


----------



## mzbag

MAC Coconutty


----------



## heiress-ox

mac ever hip lipstick with buxom creamsicle gloss


----------



## Cait

NARS lipstick in Catfight.


----------



## MrsTGreen

MUFE 3C l/l, MAC Shy Girl l/s, MAC Moth To Flame d/g


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - kanani


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## pupeluv

Dior Addict 343


----------



## Cait

Lancome Rouge in Love #322M & Marcelle Creme Lux gloss in Belle du jour.


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## oddd0t

Khiels Mango Lip Balm


----------



## Sunshine Rose

Clinique Chubby Stick in Woppin' Watermelon


----------



## pupeluv

Dior Addict 222


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Cork l/l, Honeylove l/s, Sugarrimed d/g


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chapstick

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF casablanca w/rose crush gloss


----------



## Chantilly0379

So this is the only thread I could find on lipstick.  IDK if anyone watches Tough Love New Orleans but there's a girl named Elizabeth on the show that wears this hot pink satiny looking lipstick.  I know that just by looking at it, would prob be hard to figure out who makes it.  

But does anyone watch the show to know what her lipstick looks like, its killing me to find out its so pretty.

I even started a thread about Tough Love New Orleans in the TV/Cinema section but know one has said any except that they liked the show...LOL!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## pupeluv

MAC Surprise Me w/ Chantecaille Mirth


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

MAC honeylove w/Nars Turkish Delight


----------



## hunniesochic

Burt's Bee

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Cait

NYX lipliner in Rose & Dior Addict gloss in 576 Sari Pink.


----------



## jgeff

Dior Addict 464. Its a beautiful shimmery pink, although I find myself re-applying waaayyyy too frequently. Its a shame since the Addict formula is amazing.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## Love Of My Life

ysl lip couture #3


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-candy cane.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> MAC honeylove w/Nars Turkish Delight



This...again.


----------



## msheidiann

Philosophy kiss of hope.


----------



## Cait

Dior Addict Extreme #365 Cherie Bow.


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC Stripdown l/l, Maybelline Bronzed l/s, MAC Soft Wave l/g


----------



## greenes_girl

The new Chanel lip rouge in Bonheur. Love it.


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## toobabyish

A mix of MAC Blankety and MAC Pink Nouveau.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## hunniesochic

Revlon LipButter Peach Parfait.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## Wilmaerika

YSL Rouge Volupte Perle - Mauve Celeste


----------



## Love Of My Life

cdp #212


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

MAC Impassioned lipstick/gloss


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Cork l/l, Honeylove l/s, Sugarrimmed d/g


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## nn21

revlon lip butter in peach parfait


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## bloggingbeauty

Earlier I had on MAC's Dazzleglass in 'Euro Beat', but i just took my makeup off so now I just have on some Rosebud Salve.


----------



## hunniesochic

Burt's Bee.


----------



## exotikittenx

Revlon Lip Butter in Cotton Candy


----------



## Wilmaerika

Cherry Carmex
later YSL Rouge Pure Shine - Blood Orange..


----------



## wtmontana

Maybelline Baby Lips in Mango Pie.. I think. Earlier it was MAC Please Me matte lipstick with NARS Turkish Delight gloss.


----------



## Sunshine Rose

YSL Rouge Volupte in Lingerie Pink


----------



## Love Of My Life

cdp #212


----------



## boscobaby

Mentholatum Lip Ice Sheer Color with shimmer


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip gloss-zesty red.


----------



## Samia

Its a day off from make up today, so plain Vaseline


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

YSL Orange Shiver


----------



## hunniesochic

Chapstick.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Cait

Dior Addict lipstick in Diorrisme.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## babyspring114

Lancome Juicytubes Lipgloss


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## MrsTGreen

Fresh Sugar lip treatment


----------



## Harper Quinn

MAC Hug Me


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## AraBelle

Burts Bees Lip Shimmer in Caramel.


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Fresh Sugar Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

ysl lip couture #3


----------



## Wilmaerika

Chanel Rouge Coco 37 Rose Dentelle


----------



## Love Of My Life

tf casablanca w/rose crush gloss


----------



## Cait

Chanel Rouge Coco, Chintz


----------



## hunniesochic

Burt's Bee.


----------



## AraBelle

Tarte LipSurgence in Lucky


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## lovemysavior

Mac's Creme Cup l/s.


----------



## bellelumiere

*Lanolips *Lip Ointment in _Rhubarb_


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Love Of My Life

tf rose crush gloss


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

YSL Orange shiver


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## bulletproofsoul

MAC Soar lip pencil/MAC Hue lipstick/MAC Virgin Kiss Lipglass


----------



## Sunshine Rose

MAC Angel l/s


----------



## Cait

MAC Viva Glam V lipstick


----------



## veroliz

MAC politely pink


----------



## MrsTGreen

MUFE 3C l/l, MAC Shy Girl l/s, MAC Moth To Flame d/g


----------



## hunniesochic

Burt's Bee.


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

baby lips lip gloss


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - april


----------



## loves

Fresh Sugar lip balm stick in Honey


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Fresh Rose Sugar Lip Balm


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## Love Of My Life

tf deep mink w/rose crush gloss


----------



## Couture_Girl

dior addict lipstick in 333 nude with a mix of this buxom lip pencil in mug shot


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

YSL Beige Caress


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Smashbox Mandarin


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Cork l/l, Honeylove l/s, Sugarrimed d/g


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## loves

Fresh Sugar Honey lip balm
MAC beaux lip glass


----------



## Cait

MAC Cremesheen Glass, Petite Indulgence

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## .pursefiend.

Nars "dragon girl" and Mac "russian red"


----------



## Love Of My Life

cdp 212


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC Stripdown l/l, Maybelline Bronzed l/s, MAC Soft Wave l/g


----------



## hunniesochic

Chapstick.


----------



## heiress-ox

mac popster tinted lip conditioner


----------



## znzngo

Burt's Bees tinted lip balm and Mac lipglass in prrr :kiss:


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC lipstick in Icon with NARS lipgloss in Supervixen on top.

XXXOO PG


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

YSL stained lipgloss #12

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Love Of My Life

ysl 3 lip couture


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## SohoChic

MAC Lig Gelee in JellyBabe (discontinued color but I literally bought up every color in NYC)


----------



## Love4MK

Jack Black lip balm.


----------



## AllHailtheQueen

Maybelline l/s in Pearly Pink with Jordana l/g in ASAP on top


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Cork l/l, High Tea l/s, Love Nectar l/g


----------



## Cait

Revlon CB Peach Parfait buttah.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## HeartMyMJs

YSL stained gloss #7

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Korres Wild Rose Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC lipstick in Spirit

XXXOO PG


----------



## willworkforlv

Colour Riche Lipstick by L'Oréal  The shade is called beige praline. It's kind of like a pale pink. Really subtle


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## hunniesochic

Revlon LipButter Candy Apple.


----------



## Love Of My Life

cdp 212


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Ysl 102


----------



## Love Of My Life

more of cdp 212


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - denise


----------



## hunniesochic

Revlon LipButter Lollipop.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## hunniesochic

Burt's Bee

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Cait

NYX lip liner in Natural with Bobbi Brown Lip Color lipstick in Carnation.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## mspera

Chanel - coco baume


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## hunniesochic

Burt's Bee.


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## Cait

Annabelle Demure lipliner & Too Faced Lip of Luxury in Free Love.


----------



## GingerSnap527

Chapstick


----------



## frick&frack

Chanel glossimer &#8211; myriade 106


----------



## mspera

Chanel - Giggle glossimer


----------



## hunniesochic

Chapstick

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chapstick

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## bellelumiere

*Lanolips *Lip Ointment in _Rhubarb_


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-candy cane.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

YSL lustre #110


----------



## jgodfree

Sexy mother pucker- soap and glory lipgloss, this stuff is wicked. Can buy from any boots store x


----------



## hunniesochic

Burt's Bee


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - denise


----------



## bleci

MAC - Brave


----------



## Sunshine Rose

Mac Angel l/s and Revlon Crystal Lilac l/g


----------



## pupeluv

Dior Addict 222


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Tom Ford Rose Crush lipgloss


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture 3


----------



## hearth

Mac Sailor Red Racer


----------



## hunniesochic

Bert's Bee.


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## MarneeB

original chapstick


----------



## Storm Spirit

Lavanila The Healthy Lip Screen SPF 30


----------



## Love Of My Life

cdp #212


----------



## Cait

Maybelline CS Rose Glimmer with Revlon SL Peach Petal lipgloss.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

MAC Fanfare


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-candy cane.


----------



## pupeluv

Chantecaille Brilliant Gloss Classic


----------



## mspera

Chanel Coco Shine - Parfait


----------



## MrsTGreen

Fresh Sugar Lip Treatment


----------



## girlygirl3

Guerlain kiss kiss gloss in Poppy Star


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sephora lip gloss-forever pink.


----------



## Love Of My Life

cdp 212


----------



## Spendaholic

Carmex


----------



## Cait

NARS Chelsea Girls liplacquer


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## lovely64

Tom Ford lipgloss.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chapstick


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## pupeluv

Chanel Rouge Allure 42


----------



## Cait

NARS Roman Holiday lipstick.


----------



## mspera

Chanel Coco Shine - Parfait


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Mac Gem of Roses


----------



## FendiBagLauren

Bare Minerals Buxom Lips in Bunny


----------



## Love Of My Life

ysl lip couture 3


----------



## MrsTGreen

Fresh Sugar Lip Treatment


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Love Of My Life

edward bess deep lust & gloss


----------



## MrsTGreen

Fresh Sugar Lip Treatment


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## LennaLapin

Blistex


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## HeartMyMJs

YSL stained gloss #12


----------



## Tashlie

Burberry lip cover in #4 Rosewood!  Love it!!


----------



## Livia1

MAC Lady Bug


----------



## Love Of My Life

ysl lip couture 3


----------



## Borse1224

hotshot said:
			
		

> ysl lip couture 3



I have noticed a lot of ladies wear this shade, what color shade is it and is a lasting lipstick? Heard the Ysl lip don't last very long


----------



## jazmini

Livia1 said:


> By Terry Baume de Rose




Same here


----------



## stacmck

Bite Beauty Shiraz


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - denise


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Korres jasmine lip balm


----------



## Cait

L'Oreal Fairest Nude


----------



## Love Of My Life

cdp 212


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

YSL Orange Shiver


----------



## stacmck

Revlon Colorstay Faithful Fawn


----------



## Sunshine Rose

Chanel Boy


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## Sunshine Rose

Revlon Lip butter in Cotton Candy


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

MAC Watch me Simmer


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Love Of My Life

ysl lip couture 3


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Nars Afterglow


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Sunshine Rose

MAC Suntint in Au Rose


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## CrazyBagLady74

YSL lip stain No. 5 ........so far still on from 9 am this am!!  Whoo Whoo!!


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - denise


----------



## Love Of My Life

ysl lip couture 3


----------



## stacmck

Ulta Perfect Nude - wasn't a fan because it wore off way too fast.


----------



## Llisa

LOL, i have a rest at home today, so does my face~


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## Cait

MAC VGV lipstick.


----------



## Nat

Chanel Rouge Hydrabase - Rose Rebelle


----------



## LagosGirl

MAC Rebel Lipstick.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

YSL Orange Shiver


----------



## mspera

Chanel coco shine - parfait


----------



## BunnySlippers

In the day I wore Bobbi Brown's lip treatment in Papaya. Right now I am wearing Max Factor xperience sheer gloss balm in #03 Amber.


----------



## Sunshine Rose

Beehive by 17 l/s with MAC Lipglass in Strange Potion over it


----------



## sunglow

Bare Minerals Moxie gloss in Party Starter


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Love Of My Life

ysl lip couture 3


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip gloss-zesty red.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

YSL peach passion


----------



## Sunshine Rose

Revlon Peony l/g


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Korres Jasmine Lip Balm


----------



## Cait

NARS Angelika lipgloss


----------



## labelwhore04

EOS lip balm


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Fresh Sugar Lip Treatment


----------



## Love Of My Life

tf casablanca


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC Whirl l/l, Essence Look At Me l/s, MAC Sugarrimed d/g


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## Livia1

Caudalie Lip Conditioner


----------



## Cait

NARS Larger than Life lipgloss in Piree.


----------



## Sunshine Rose

MAC Dish It Up


----------



## Cornflower Blue

Liz Earle lip gloss in Cherry


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry rose de baume


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - april


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF casablanca w/gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-candy cane.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Fresh Sugar Lip Treatment


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Vaseline


----------



## bellelumiere

*C.O. Bigelow* Lemon & Strawberry Tinted Lip Balm


----------



## Storm Spirit

Josie Maran Argan Lip Treatment


----------



## Love Of My Life

tf deep mink & gloss


----------



## my4boys

Chanel rouge coco in perle and gloss 327


----------



## Karheart

C.O. Bigelow Lemon & Raspberry Lip Balm


----------



## Cait

LQ Saint Pink


----------



## Sunshine Rose

MAC Creme Cup l/s with MAC Underage l/g


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Cork l/l, To Catch A Sailor l/s, Sugarrimmed d/g


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - kanani


----------



## mspera

Chanel - Rouge Coco Baume


----------



## Leticia93631

Strawberry Rosebud Salve


----------



## tutucute

i have L'oreal lip balm-Rose Elixir...looove it


----------



## Livia1

Caudalie Lip Conditioner


----------



## Rachelle07

MAC sheen supreme in Blossom Culture. I used that in school today.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## Love Of My Life

cdp 212


----------



## LagosGirl

NYX Mega Shine Lip Gloss in African Queen.


----------



## All About LV

EOS in mint


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## hunniesochic

Burt's Bee.


----------



## Rachelle07

Revlon lip butter in sweet tart


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chapstick


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## chicagofm

I've noticed that since I have started using Juvederm lip injections at my doctor that my lips are looking more bluish than red.  Has anyone heard of this hapening before?


----------



## mtc1224

chicagofm said:
			
		

> I've noticed that since I have started using Juvederm lip injections at my doctor that my lips are looking more bluish than red.  Has anyone heard of this hapening before?



No I've had them done and haven't seen any changes in my lips


----------



## Love Of My Life

edward bess deep lust & gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Laebeth

L'oreal Color Riche Caresse in Pink Cashmere


----------



## mtc1224

Chanel coco rouge in incognito with my buerre


----------



## mtc1224

Mac lip liner


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

NARS Cruising lipstick & Dior Addict Gloss 157


----------



## CoachDivaNC

Has anyone tried the Chanel Lip Balm?


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Fresh Sugar coral lip treatment


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## hunniesochic

Chapstick


----------



## mspera

Chanel - enviree


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

Laura Mercier Lip Glacé in Baby doll.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Vaseline


----------



## Rachelle07

Étude house VIP girl in orange


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## Sunshine Rose

YSL Lingerie Pink and MAC Dreamy l/g


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF deep mink w/gloss


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Korres plum lip balm


----------



## heiress-ox

rouge d'armani #101


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## Rachelle07

VMV Hypoallergenic lipstick in sinful sundae


----------



## exotikittenx

Maybelline Baby Lips in Pink Punch


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## Love Of My Life

cdp 212


----------



## hunniesochic

Revlon LipButter: Candy Apple.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Tarhls

Blister lip conditioner


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF casablanca


----------



## Rachelle07

MAC sheen supreme in blossom culture


----------



## roses5682

MAC lustureglass in white...my favorite clear gloss.


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - denise


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-candy cane.


----------



## Sunshine Rose

MAC Cut a Caper l/s and Meteoric l/g


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Bobbi Brown Raspberry Shimmer


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture 3


----------



## stacmck

Revlon Colorstay Bare Maximum


----------



## frick&frack

laura mercier lip glace &#8211; rose


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Ysl #7


----------



## pupeluv

E.L. Crystal Baby


----------



## Tp1908

Laura mercier ambre rose


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## 161cm

Edward Bess - Forbidden flower.

Reminds me of Audrey Hepburn's lips in Breakfast at Tiffany's !


----------



## misstrine85

Chanel RCS in Monte Carlo


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sephora lip gloss-forever pink.


----------



## Love Of My Life

ysl lip couture


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Korres Guava lip balm


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Whirl l/l, Essence Look At Me l/s, MAC Sugarrimed d/g


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

Smashbox Soft Peach


----------



## Sunshine Rose

MAC l/s in Venus


----------



## stacmck

Revlon Colorstay Faithful Fawn


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Love Of My Life

ysl lip couture #3


----------



## Sunshine Rose

17 l/s in Hollywood with Korres lip butter in Wild Rose over it


----------



## stacmck

Chanel Caractere


----------



## sadiesthegirl

basic cherry chapstick today


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## Laebeth

Rimmel's Pink Blush


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## chunkylover53

Lipstick Queen in Rose Sinner


----------



## Love Of My Life

cdp 212


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## attyxthomas

YSL Rouge Volupte in 10. The fuschia.


----------



## Cait

Jordana Easy liner in Rock 'n Rose & Dior Addict lipstick, #222 Beige Casual.


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Korres Jasmine lip balm


----------



## Sunshine Rose

MAC Impassioned


----------



## Livia1

Caudalie Lip Conditioner


----------



## MonaLisaEscapes

Flirt! High Wattage Intense and Creamy Lipcolor in 14 Wicked


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Cait

Palmer's Cocoa Butter lip balm.


----------



## Bella613

MAC "Syrup"


----------



## nicci404

Chanel Troublant


----------



## stacmck

stacmck said:


> Chanel Caractere


This again today


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Fresh Sugar Rose lip balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF deep mink w/gloss


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## shoegal27

Loreal, Perpetual Peach
loved it on Eva Longoria and love it on me.


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

Mac - creme cup


----------



## dhadiezlilghoul

M.A.C Tinted Lip Conditioner


----------



## Sunshine Rose

MAC l/s in Angel and NARS l/g in Turkish Delight


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Love Of My Life

terry cookie


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-candy cane.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

YSL Orange Shiver


----------



## Cait

Revlon CB lipstick, Blush


----------



## Sunshine Rose

Chanel Coco Rouge Shine in Boy


----------



## chunkylover53

Lipstick Queen in Red Sinner


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Whirl l/l, High Tea l/s, Love Nectar l/g


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## No Cute

Dior lipglow.


----------



## Love Of My Life

edward bess nude satin gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## Sunshine Rose

MAC l/s Dish It Up


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Bobbi Brown Pale Pink Lipstick


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - kanani


----------



## MrsTGreen

Fresh Sugar Lip Treatment


----------



## Sunshine Rose

Kiehls Mango Lip Balm


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Bobbi Brown soft nude lipstick


----------



## Spendaholic

Chanel boy


----------



## Pursestan

Mary Kay Fancy Nancy. It's a pink with gold shimmer.


----------



## frick&frack

laura mercier lip glace &#8211; rose


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## veroliz

MAC twig


----------



## BasketballCourt

Earlier today was Smashbox lip enhancing gloss in Candid, now just some Rosebud Salve.


----------



## hunniesochic

Revlon LipButter Lollipop.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## Cait

GOSH Velvet Touch lipstick, Darling with Essence In the Nude lipliner.


----------



## Love Of My Life

cdp 212


----------



## handbaghappy

Chanel glossimer in 139 futile


----------



## Sunshine Rose

Clinique Chubby Stick in Woppin Watermelon


----------



## bunnyr

Chanel Evasion


----------



## hunniesochic

Burt's Bee.


----------



## stacmck

L'Oreal Mystic Mauve (corny name, LOL)


----------



## Storm Spirit

Trilogy Rosehip Lip Gloss


----------



## stacmck

Philosophy Melon Daiquiri lip gloss


----------



## pupeluv

Chantecaille Brillant Gloss~ Classic


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Korres Wild Rose Lip Balm


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## No Cute

MAC twig


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

MAC Tinted Lip Conditioner


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## handbaghappy

Mac cut a caper lipstick. Closest dupe I can find for my beloved Mac flamingo, although flamingo has more pink to it


----------



## Love Of My Life

ysl lip couture3


----------



## hunniesochic

Revlon LipButter Berry Smoothie


----------



## Cait

L'Oreal Color Riche balm in Nourishing Nude with Rimmel lipliner in East End Snob.


----------



## stacmck

Buxom Sugar (I think that's what it's called)


----------



## gre8dane

MAC Rich & Witty


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Smashbox Mandarin


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - april


----------



## asl_bebes

Softlips Nourish Maxilip ... my lips are sooo dry lately, this seems to be the only thing that works for me.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## cakewannaminaj

MAC Snob


----------



## Storm Spirit

Trilogy Rosehip Lip Gloss, my new favourite


----------



## dhadiezlilghoul

NYX <Circe>


----------



## hunniesochic

coffee and more coffee.


----------



## Fille

Eight Hour Cream.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## Simsimma

I have all kinds of lipsticks, and surprisingly L'oreal color riche lip balm is my favorite. Its hydrating, natural looking and goes on smooth.


----------



## stacmck

Revlon Faithful Fawn


----------



## Love Of My Life

ysl lip couture 3


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## elay28

Mac Venus


----------



## mhkmua

EOS lip balm in sweet mint


----------



## Sunshine Rose

Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in Boy


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Korres Jasmine lip balm


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - april


----------



## BunnySlippers

L'Oréal Rouge Caresse l/s in #602 Irresistible Expresso.


----------



## hunniesochic

Chanel Legende.


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## Coffee Addicted

Chanel Boy


----------



## Cait

Dior Addict, #465 Singuliere


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Love Of My Life

ysl lip couture 3


----------



## DesigningStyle

Revlon Colorstay liner in chocolate and MAC Viva Glam VI.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## Sunshine Rose

Chanel Boy


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## roses5682

Laura Mercier Sweetheart lipgloss


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

Bobbie Brown - Sandwash Tulle


----------



## shoegal27

Loreal, unending kiss.... I just love the name.


----------



## pupeluv

Laura Mercier Baby Doll


----------



## saban

MAC all's fair


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry rose de baume


----------



## CassidyLee

My new favorite combination- MAC Lazy Sunday from Casual Colour and then dabbing Revlon Sweet Tart lip butter to darken a bit.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - april


----------



## Love Of My Life

cdp 212


----------



## Cait

Chanel RCS #48 Evasion.


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Fresh Sugar Rose lip treatment


----------



## XCCX

Mac Freckletone


----------



## fendifemale

Cargo "Rio"


----------



## Leticia93631

Mac Viva Glam I


----------



## chunkylover53

Lipstick Queen in Rose Sinner


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## hunniesochic

Chanel Paradis.


----------



## Love Of My Life

cdp 110


----------



## fendifemale

C.O. Bigelow mentha lipshine


----------



## preppy_in_pink

Weleda Everon Lip Balm (always, always!) and NYX "Hippie Chic" :kiss:


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## Tp1908

Carmex


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## policuhi

Currently rocking *MAC Oh Baby! Lipglass*
No matter how many times I say I will move on to another lipglass, I end up leaving the store with Oh Baby! lol...

Believe me, I have had so many that I have collected 2 lipsticks from turning in the empty lipglass containers!!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chapstick


----------



## cakewannaminaj

MAC Snob


----------



## Love Of My Life

ysl lip couture #3


----------



## hunniesochic

Chanel Paradis, again.


----------



## Cait

Dior Addict Extreme, Cherie Bow


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## jt1088

Sporting Revlon 'Nude' with MAC 'C-thru' over it.  &#128536;


----------



## Livia1

Fresh Sugar Rose


----------



## Sunshine Rose

MAC Hue


----------



## Prufrock613

Guerlain Rouge l' Extrait in Avarice


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Samia

Bobbi Brown Fresh Melon lipstick


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-candy cane.


----------



## hunniesochic

Burt's Bee


----------



## amesbegonia

Trader Joes Lip Balm Virtuoso (spearmint)!


----------



## mspera

Chanel - Rouge Coco Baume


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## HeartMyMJs

MAC Ravishing


----------



## MrsTGreen

MUFE 3C l/l, MAC Shy Girl l/s, MAC Love Nectar l/g


----------



## 161cm

Edward Bess - Forbidden flower


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Vaseline


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Gabrielle


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## hunniesochic

Chanel Paradis.


----------



## Cait

MAC Lovelorn lipstick


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF deep mink w/rose crush gloss


----------



## MrsTGreen

YSL Rouge Volupte 28


----------



## Kansashalo

Korres mango lipbutter lipstick in natural rose


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## hunniesochic

Revlon LipButter Lollipop


----------



## aislinn

chanel rouge coco shine in boy


----------



## Karheart

Maybelline Baby Lips in Quenched.


----------



## merekat703

MAC Snob L/S


----------



## MrsTGreen

YSL Rouge Volupte 28


----------



## stacmck

Too Faced Honey Bear


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Korres Jasmine lip butter


----------



## Sunshine Rose

MAC Suntint in Au Rose


----------



## NoufAO

Mac Cosmo


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## pquiles

NARS LG pencil in Lovejoy


----------



## naxagirl

CHANEL rouge allure satin #14 passion


----------



## Love Of My Life

edward bess deep lust


----------



## Tinn3rz

Burt's bees lip balm


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## Cait

Revlon SL lipstick, Pink in the Afternoon


----------



## Sunshine Rose

MAC Hibiscus


----------



## Waffle65

Lancôme La Laque Feverish Lipshine


----------



## mspera

Chanel Rouge Coco Baume


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## HeartMyMJs

MAC Ravishing


----------



## karmallory

HeartMyMJs said:
			
		

> MAC Ravishing



This is my favorite summer shade


----------



## hunniesochic

Chanel Paradis.


----------



## chunkylover53

Lipstick Queen in Red Sinner


----------



## pupeluv

Estee Lauder Crystal Baby topped w/ Chantecaille Mirth


----------



## roses5682

Chapstick for now


----------



## Bagconfused

mac lipstick


----------



## Love Of My Life

cdp 212


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## hunniesochic

Chanel Paradis.


----------



## Storm Spirit

Balance Me Rose Otto Lip Salve


----------



## Cait

Dior Addict gloss, Sari Pink & NYX Rose lipliner.


----------



## Love Of My Life

cdp 110


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip gloss-zesty red.


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry  baume de rose


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Korres Wild Rose Lip Butter


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## hunniesochic

Revlon Lip Butter Berry Smoothie.


----------



## sabishka

MAC Lady Danger lippie.


----------



## shoegal27

Lorac- lips with benefits in Mark


----------



## Love Of My Life

ysl lip couture #3


----------



## heiress-ox

nyx natural round lipgloss


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Stripdown l/l, High Tea l/s, Love Nectar l/g


----------



## Spendaholic

Nivea lip care


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## Love Of My Life

ysl lip couture 3


----------



## hunniesochic

Chanel Boy


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## gre8dane

NARS Club Mix topped with MAC Painted On


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Cait

No. 7 lipliner in Nude with Tom Ford Pink Dusk lipstick.


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-candy cane.


----------



## Castara

EOS Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF casablanca w/rose crush gloss


----------



## Cait

Lancome Color Design lipstick in Pale Lip with NARS Turkish Delight gloss.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

MAC Pink Lemonade


----------



## Lilylovelv

Loreal (Mica)


----------



## dhadiezlilghoul

bareMinerals Natural Lipgloss <7 Layer Cake>


----------



## hunniesochic

Burt's Bee


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sephora lip gloss-forever pink.


----------



## sunglow

Revlon Colorburst gloss in Rosegold


----------



## frick&frack

sunscreen


----------



## Love Of My Life

cdp 212


----------



## hunniesochic

Revlon LipButter Berry Smoothie


----------



## elleestbelle

dior addict beige dandy


----------



## Livia1

Caudalie Lip Conditioner


----------



## maryjoee1

Lioele Essential Donut Glo-Stick


----------



## thisgreycat

Chantecaille Camellia Lip Chic


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF deep mink & rose gloss


----------



## anglarry04

MAC spice l/l
MAC snob l/s
MAC deelight cremesheen


----------



## frick&frack

sunscreen


----------



## Cait

Fresh Sugar Rose balm.


----------



## lilx8n6el

Fresh Honey Lip Balm!


----------



## hunniesochic

Burt's Bee


----------



## Cait

Chanel Extrait de gloss, #56 Imaginaire


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - denise


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## thisgreycat

Nars Indian Red stain (my HG stain now discontinued! Down to my last two   ) + Nars Fire Down Below.


----------



## hunniesochic

Burt's Bee.


----------



## Joslyn

Fresh sugar lip treatment n Burberry lipgloss.


----------



## hunniesochic

Revlon Lip Butter Lollipop


----------



## Love Of My Life

cdp 212


----------



## designergirl6

EOS lemon drop lip balm 
it's a no-makeup day today.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## pupeluv

Chantecaille Lip Chic Camellia


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## Cait

Revlon Just Bitten Kissable Balm Stain in Charm.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## Kpark

Nars barbarella, my fav


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Livia1

Caudalie Lip Conditioner


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## Cait

NARS lipstick in Pago Pago with Larger than Life gloss in Piree overtop.


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Fresh Sugar lip balm


----------



## stacmck

Revlon lip butter - Pink Truffle


----------



## aprillsrin

MAC casual colors in out for fun.  Probably my most favorite item this summer.


----------



## Waffle65

MAC Honey Love lipstick


----------



## sammy deer

YSL lipstick in Ultimate Beige and NARS lipgloss in Dolce Vita


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## thisgreycat

Ellis Faas L103


----------



## misstrine85

La Roche Posay lipbalm


----------



## pond23

MAC Riveting lipstick


----------



## michie

MAC Girl About Town


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture 3


----------



## hunniesochic

Revlon Lip Butter Lollipop


----------



## djsmom

MAC lustre glass in luminary


----------



## elleestbelle

mac red


----------



## springbaby

YSL Glossy Stain in #5 Vintage Rouge


----------



## mspera

Chanel - Rouge Coco Baume


----------



## heiress-ox

YSL Rouge Volupte #1 nude beige


----------



## deltalady

MAC See Sheer l/s with Sephora #30 l/g on top


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## thisgreycat

Nars Indian Red


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Storm Spirit

Josie Maran Argan Lip Treatment


----------



## chloechick

Chanel rouge coco in madamoiselle


----------



## dhadiezlilghoul

Nars <Viva Las Vegas>


----------



## CathyJELady

Jordan Essentials:  Cutie Copper Lip Butter


----------



## Love Of My Life

EB deep lust w/gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## hunniesochic

Revlon Lip Butter Strawberry Shortcake


----------



## Cait

Revlon CB lip butter, Peach Parfait


----------



## Utsukushii

Shu Uemura!


----------



## ashleyroe

burberry delicate rose.


----------



## springbaby

Revlon Mauve It Over


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## MrsTGreen

MUFE 3C l/l, MAC High Tea l/s


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## dhadiezlilghoul

bareMinerals <Sugar Cookie>


----------



## Love Of My Life

ysl lip couture 3


----------



## hunniesochic

Chanel Chalys


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-candy cane.


----------



## MrsTGreen

MUFE 3C l/l, MAC High Tea l/s


----------



## stacmck

Chanel Caractere


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## morepurse

nothing..


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Perlier White Almond lip butter


----------



## heiress-ox

too face la creme in naughty nude


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - denise


----------



## thisgreycat

Nars Shanghai Express


----------



## Love Of My Life

ysl lip couture #3


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## stacmck

MAC Lovechild lipglass


----------



## pupeluv

Dior Addict 863


----------



## Storm Spirit

Balance Me Rose Otto Lip Salve


----------



## springbaby

Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in Boy


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC Whirl l/l, YSL Rouge Volupte 28 l/s


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Korres wild rose lip butter


----------



## labelwhore04

Maybelline baby lips in peppermint


----------



## shp

Benefit-Posie tint


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## loves

Caudalie lip balm


----------



## Mediana

Baby Lips in Peppermint by Maybelline


----------



## mspera

Chanel - enviree


----------



## bella601

Mac-saint germain


----------



## thisgreycat

Rouge Bunny Rouge Fluttering Sighs


----------



## glossimer

Caudalie Lip Conditioner


----------



## Love Of My Life

cdp T6


----------



## Klinkker

Burt's Bee's rose tinted color


----------



## Cait

YSL Glossy Stain #19 with NYX Mega Shine lipgloss in Sweet Heart.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## adoringcarmine

patisserie by mac ... perfect natural nude xx


----------



## Justine90

Dior - serum de rouge. Color : 470


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - kanani


----------



## pupeluv

Chanel Rouge Coco Peregrina


----------



## misstrine85

Dior Creme Abricot


----------



## dhadiezlilghoul

M.A.C Tinted Lip Conditioner


----------



## deltalady

MAC Deep Sigh tendertone


----------



## springbaby

Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in Empreinte


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## DearBuddha

Revlon Super Lustrous lipgloss in Coral Reef.


----------



## Livia1

Caudalie Lip Conditioner


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF deep mink w/rose crush lip gloss


----------



## hunniesochic

Burt's Bee


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## pquiles

MAC Cremesheen glass - Deelight


----------



## Cait

NARS lipstick in Catfight with Larger Than Life lipgloss in Piree.


----------



## deltalady

A little bit of MAC Shy Girl with Revlon Rose Gold colorburst lipgloss on top


----------



## HeartMyMJs

MAC Ravishing


----------



## elleestbelle

dior rouge in ara red


----------



## springbaby

Maybelline Baby Lips in "Cherry Me"


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

NARS Gold digger lipgloss


----------



## DearBuddha

Revlon lip butter in Berry Smoothie


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Revlon Really Red.


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## hunniesochic

Chanel Paradys


----------



## loves

fresh sugar balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

cdp 212


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## springbaby

Aquafina lip balm


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC Whirl l/l, Essence Look At Me l/s


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

YSL Orange Shiver lipstick


----------



## Sunshine Rose

Revlon Just Bitten Stain in Crush


----------



## deltalady

Revlon Rosegold colorburst lipgloss


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## pquiles

MAC Cremesheen gloss in Deelight


----------



## dhadiezlilghoul

M.A.C <Freckletone>


----------



## loves

some sephora lipstick


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## felicitous

EOS lip balm in sweet mint


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## Love Of My Life

cdp T6


----------



## hunniesochic

Chanel Paradys.


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## lizzyq

Blistex Herbal Answer, a wonderfully creamy chapstick. 

Chanel Levres Scintillantes (lip gloss) in No. 84 Imaginaire, the perfect hint of color.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Tom Ford lipgloss in Tawny Pink.


----------



## springbaby

Chanel rouge coco shine in "Boy"


----------



## polishhor

stila silk shimmer in Kitten


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## felicitous

Nars Turkish Delight


----------



## frenchie.xo

Melaleuca sun shades... if anyone actually knows what this is, then you have the addiction too :kiss:


----------



## deltalady

Estee Lauder Crystal Coral lipstick with EL Crystal Goddess lipgloss on top


----------



## @PinkCornbread

MAC Cream Cup lipstick


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## hunniesochic

Currently, it's Burt's Bee.


----------



## loves

sephora lipstick #G18


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## hunniesochic

Chanel Boy


----------



## Cait

NARS Pure Matte lipstick in Bangkok.


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF casablanca w/sisley clear gloss


----------



## stacmck

MAC Viva Glam VI lipstick


----------



## springbaby

Revlon just bitten balm stain in Honey


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Livia1

Caudalie Lip Conditioner


----------



## HerShe

Nars Chihuahua Lipgloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip gloss-zesty red.


----------



## hunniesochic

Revlon Lip Butter Cherry Tart


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Nars Lipgloss in Giza


----------



## Lilylovelv

Lip liner: cover girl, sublime
Lipstick: loreal, mica


----------



## shp

Chacha tint!


----------



## Cait

Revlon CB Lip Butter in Creamsicle with NARS Greek Holiday lipgloss.


----------



## felicitous

Maybelline Baby Lips in Pink Punch


----------



## springbaby

Mauve it over by Revlon


----------



## deltalady

NARS Never Say Never


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chapstick


----------



## nessquik

Revlon Lip Butter - Sweet Tart


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF deep mink w/rose crush gloss


----------



## MNinVA

Yves Saint Laurent 'Rouge Volupté Sheer Candy' Glossy Lip Balm no. 4


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC Whirl l/l, Essence Look At Me l/s


----------



## Cait

Cait said:


> Revlon CB Lip Butter in Creamsicle with NARS Greek Holiday lipgloss.


 
Again.


----------



## hunniesochic

Burt's Bee.


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## felicitous

Revlon lip butter in creme brulee


----------



## pquiles

MAC Lipshern - Deelight


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

Bobbi Brown - carnation


----------



## loves

mentholatum medicated lip balm


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## chunkylover53

Lipstick Queen in Rose Sinner


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## stacmck

Carmex


----------



## hunniesochic

Burt's Bee.


----------



## Love Of My Life

cdp 212


----------



## frick&frack

laura mercier lip glace - rose


----------



## springbaby

YSL glossy stain #5 vintage rouge


----------



## Cait

Revlon CB lip butter, Sweet Tart


----------



## No Cute

Mac: Girl About Town.


----------



## rycechica1016

Nars Barbarella


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## felicitous

MAC lipglass in orange tempura


----------



## Sincerelycass11

Just Chapstick with SPF


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## OinkMoo

YSL glossy stain in No. 7


----------



## misstrine85

Chanel RCS in Bonheur


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cdp 212


----------



## Prufrock613

Clinique Buttershine in Delovely


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Cait

Prestige lipliner in Shimmer & Dior Addict lipstick in Beige Casual


----------



## springbaby

Chanel Boy


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## TiffYoo

Hehe YSL rose dahlia pur couture! Love it! Non-drying n glossy looking too  and great staytime


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## jennifer421

strawberry gloss


----------



## hunniesochic

Revlon Lip Butter Berry Smoothie


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF deep mink w/rose crush gloss


----------



## Samia

Clinique Lippy in Blushing nude


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Tom Ford Tawny Pink Lipgloss.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

MAC Fanfare


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - april


----------



## deltalady

NARS Never Say Never


----------



## Cait

Dior Addict lipstick in Singuliere.


----------



## born_to_shop

Sephora Cream Lip Stain 01, it Lighted up my face


----------



## loves

armani beige


----------



## Love Of My Life

CdP T6


----------



## hunniesochic

Chanel Boy


----------



## clu13

Tarte lip stain - cherry crush


----------



## deltalady

Dior Addict in #811 Smoky


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Stripdown & Cork l/l, To Catch a Sailor l/s, Soft Wave l/g


----------



## Cait

Kate Moss/Rimmel Lasting Finish #08


----------



## HeartMyMJs

MAC Gem of Roses


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - april


----------



## fendifemale

BUXOM Sugar


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF casablanca w/rose crush gloss


----------



## Kansashalo

Urban Decay Super-Saturated High Gloss Lip Color in Naked


----------



## loves

fresh sugar honey


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## hunniesochic

Chanel Boy


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC Whirl l/l, Essence Look At Me l/s, MAC Sugarrimmed d/g


----------



## Cornflower Blue

Becca Sheer Tint in Valentina


----------



## Cait

Stila Posey liquid lip colour.


----------



## springbaby

YSL glossy stain #5


----------



## sumita

Sarah Happ


----------



## abandonedimages

L'Oreal Colour Riche lipstick in British Red


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## lazeny

Bobbi Brown Rich Color Lipgloss in Angel Pink


----------



## hergiraffe

MAC Angel


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## deltalady

YSL Glossy Stain in Mauve Pigmente


----------



## springbaby

Maybelline Baby Lips in Cherry Me


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## Cait

Revlon CB lip butter, Creamsicle & Chanel Glossimer in Giggle.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - kanani


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Cork l/l, To Catch A Sailor l/s, Soft Wave l/g


----------



## gunid86

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...9350821.107246.439917696039895&type=1&theater

I am wearing MAC's Chatterbox with viva glam v gloss on top


----------



## Love Of My Life

ysl lip couture #3


----------



## loves

liz arden 8 hour cream


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## Love Of My Life

ysl lip couture #3


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## springbaby

YSL glossy stain #5


----------



## ~Moi~

YSL Rouge Pur Couture Glossy Stain in #15 Rose Vinyl


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Cork l/l, To Catch A Sailor l/s, Soft Wave l/g


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## hunniesochic

Chapstick


----------



## LawQT1908

An 'oldie' but goodie... NARS lip stain/ gloss duo Kisses/Pampa color


----------



## frick&frack

laura mercier lip glace &#8211; after hours


----------



## Love Of My Life

ysl lip couture #3


----------



## mello26

Revlon lip butter in strawberry shortcake


----------



## ohmree

Kate x Rimmel
Lasting Finish 02:
karlasugar.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/Rimmel-London-Kate-Collection.jpg

In absolute love with it.  Very fun.

(Photo link is not my own image!  It is the property of beauty-free.co.uk via karlasugar.net.)


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## dianahuang

hergiraffe said:


> MAC Angel


 
agree!! i love MAC angel to death  it's nude and similar with the lip color...


----------



## pond23

MAC Blooming Lovely


----------



## hunniesochic

Chanel Paradis.


----------



## Mariapia

YSL Rouge Pur Couture 31


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## springbaby

Revlon black cherry


----------



## Sunshine Rose

Philosophy Tinsel Town lipgloss


----------



## deltalady

Revlon Colorburst Mauve with Smashbox Fame lipgloss on top


----------



## Cait

NARS Chelsea Girls lip lacquer.


----------



## wtmontana

New by Chanel - #94 Rouge Allure Exatique... love it!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## felicitous

Maybelline Baby Lips in Pink Punch


----------



## HeartMyMJs

MAC Ravishing


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC Whirl l/l, Essence Look At Me l/s, MAC Sugarrimmed d/g


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - april


----------



## Cait

Boots No. 7 lip liner in Nude & MAC Hue lipstick.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## nessie805

MAC Moxie


----------



## Aeris

I just brought the Aquaphor Lip treatment. OMG It's even better than their Original Aquaphor ointment.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## hunniesochic

Chanel Boy


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Love Of My Life

cdp T6


----------



## Cait

No. 7 lip liner in Nude; L'Oreal Fairest Nude lipstick & Revlon CB lipgloss in Bellini.


----------



## deltalady

Revlon Rose Gold Colorburst lipgloss


----------



## Netty_M.

MAC lipstick- Sweetie.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## jeweltonelover

Sexy Game by Sephora.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Josie Maran argan lip


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - kanani


----------



## thisgreycat

Nars Moscow Pure Matte l/s


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## misstrine85

Chanel RCS in Bonheur


----------



## hunniesochic

Chanel Paradys.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sephora lip gloss-forever pink.


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Love Of My Life

EB deep lust


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - april


----------



## Love Of My Life

josie maran argan oil for lips..


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Korres lip butter in Pomegranate


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Nars Afterglow


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## pond23

MAC Riveting


----------



## hergiraffe

MAC Viva Glam IV


----------



## hunniesochic

Revlon LipButter Fruit Parfait.


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF casablanca w/rose crush gloss


----------



## chunkylover53

Lipstick Queen in Red Sinner


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-candy cane.


----------



## Cait

Chanel Rouge Allure Velvet #34 La Raffinee


----------



## Cshotcoco

MAC Heroine


----------



## deltalady

Dior Addict in #525 Vintage


----------



## Nakshidil

Clinique Papaya (an oldie, but a goodie!) one of my favourites. Unfortunately, I'm on my last tube, and I don't think you can buy it any more.


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Cork l/l, Honeylove l/s, Sugarrimmed d/g


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - kanani


----------



## wtmontana

Chanel Rouge Allure in #94 Exatique... again


----------



## Cait

MAC Ever Hip lipstick & a coral Lancome Juicy Tube (GWP)


----------



## deltalady

Chanel Rouge Allure Intense in #108 Determinee


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - april


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Fresh Sugar lip treatment - Rose


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## hunniesochic

Chanel Paradys


----------



## Love Of My Life

cdp T6


----------



## hunniesochic

Revlon LipButter Berry SMoothie.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## nightsnitch

Tom Ford- black orchid


----------



## crunchy buns

buxom gloss in Samantha


----------



## hunniesochic

Revlon Lip Butter Berry Smoothie.


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF deep mink w/gloss


----------



## Cait

Chanel RCS, Evasion with Annabelle Le Big Show in Smile.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## Prufrock613

Chantecaille Lip Chic in Isis


----------



## adoringcarmine

mac tenderdone (the green one that i cannot remember the name of) lol


----------



## lvuittonaddict

MAC Myth


----------



## lucydee

Estee Lauder Candy Lipstick with Lancome juicy tube gloss in sheer pink.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Cait

Nuxe lip treatment stick.


----------



## springbaby

Revlon lip butter in sugar plum


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## hunniesochic

Burt's bee


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF deep mink w/gloss


----------



## deltalady

NARS Never Say Never


----------



## Michiru

MAC Salute!


----------



## Cait

Chanel RCS, Chance


----------



## babyontheway

chanel culte


----------



## .pursefiend.

Mac - high tea


----------



## HeartMyMJs

MAC Sublime Shine


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## hunniesochic

Burt's Bee


----------



## Love Of My Life

cdp t6


----------



## HeartMyMJs

MAC Ravishing


----------



## seton

one of those Lipstick Queen Oxymorons


----------



## Cait

HK/MAC lipstick in Big Bow with Dior Sari Pink gloss.


----------



## deltalady

KIKO Makeup Milano #388 lipstick


----------



## Love Of My Life

josie maran aragan oil for the lips


----------



## wtmontana

Lancome Rouge In Love 240M


----------



## MrsTGreen

Carmex


----------



## loveceline30

MAC ruby woo


----------



## No Cute

Make up forever 45
then Dior Lip Glow


----------



## No Cute

Make up forever 45
then Dior Lip Glow


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Laura Mercier Lip Tint (balm) in bronze.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF deep mink w/rose crush gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sephora lip gloss-forever pink.


----------



## pupeluv

Chantecaille Camellia


----------



## deltalady

MAC Taupe


----------



## hunniesochic

Burt's Bee


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC Cork l/l, Maybelline Bronzed l/s, MAC Soft Wave l/g


----------



## yessie

Hello kitty lipgloss


----------



## Cait

Revlon SL gloss in Coral Reef.


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - kanani


----------



## Michiru

MAC Viva Glam Gaga 2


----------



## wtmontana

Maybelline SuperStay 14 hour lipstick in Eternal Rose


----------



## hunniesochic

Chanel Boy


----------



## HeartMyMJs

MAC Gem of Roses


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF casablanca w/Josie Maran argan gloss


----------



## Tiare

Ellie Faas Creamy Lips in a dark plummy berry. Love it! A little intense straight on (I have to put a tiny bit on and blend, or blot a few times) but, it lasts forever and feels light as air.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip gloss-zesty red.


----------



## Cait

MAC Kissable Lip Color in Enchantee.


----------



## jessluvlv

Mac, up the amp


----------



## heiress-ox

too faced la creme in naked dolly


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Korres Jasmine lip butter


----------



## deltalady

Chanel Rouge Allure Intense in #108 Determinee


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC Whirl l/l, Essence Look At Me l/s, MAC Sugarrimed d/g


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## pond23

Chanel Organdi Rose


----------



## Love Of My Life

too faced lip plumper with Tom Ford casablanca & sisley gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## LawQT1908

Coco Shine in Elise by Chanel


----------



## Cait

Revlon Just Bitten balm-stain in Charm & Guerlain KissKiss Gloss #827.


----------



## heiress-ox

too faced la creme drenched lip cream in naughty nude with barry m "toffee" lipgloss on top


----------



## deltalady

Chanel Rouge Allure Intense in #108 Determinee


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## cocosapphire

Clinique chubby stick moisturing lip colour balm (08-graped up)


----------



## poupee

EOS lip balm


----------



## Cait

Chanel Rouge Coco, #11 Legende


----------



## frick&frack

laura mercier lip glace &#8211; rose


----------



## mspera

Chanel Aqualumiere Gloss - Roselin


----------



## Netty_M.

Stila lip glaze in Kitten.


----------



## hanyhoney9

Revlon's colorburst lip butter in Berry Smoothie


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## hunniesochic

Burt's Bee.


----------



## angelalam5

Mufe n34


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## pond23

Chanel Mademoiselle


----------



## hunniesochic

Chapstick


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## elleestbelle

Rouge dior ara red


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## stephaniesstyle

revlon lip butter in peach parfait


----------



## hunniesochic

Chapstick


----------



## Love Of My Life

Armani 401


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## Cait

BB Pink Raspberry Tinted Balm


----------



## deltalady

NARS Never Say Never velvet matte lip pencil


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - kanani


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## stephaniesstyle

vaseline (the pink one)


----------



## Love Of My Life

cdp T6


----------



## Cait

Boots No. 7 lip liner in Nude & Paul & Joe N lipstick #29


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-Cupcake.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

MAC High Tea


----------



## exotikittenx

Maybelline Strike a Rose lipstick from the fall collection.


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - melonie


----------



## adoringcarmine

8 hour cream... feeling fluish


----------



## Mitzy

Nars Velvet Matte Lip Pencil in Never say Never with MUFE Rouge Artist Naturale #27 over for some shine.


----------



## Love Of My Life

josie argan oil for the lips


----------



## noxxy

Burberry rosewood satin n nivea balm


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - april


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## hunniesochic

Revlon Lip Butter Berry Smoothie.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-candy cane.


----------



## Cait

MAC Petting Pink TLC


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC Whirl l/l, Essence Look At Me l/s, MAC Sugarrimmed d/g


----------



## angelalam5

Buxom Lips - Dolly


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Laura Mercier lip tint in Bronze.


----------



## blackeyedsusan

Chanel Rouge Allure Velvet in La SenChanelsuelle. My SA had to talk me into buying a couple and I am so glad I caved. I had read on one of the makeup blogs they were drying to the lips but my SA told me they actually kind of stain the lips so the color stays on for hours...and they do and they are not drying at all. I am so in love with all my Velvets.


----------



## deltalady

MAC Ravishing with Revlon Rose Gold lipgloss on top


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## Cait

Chanel RAL in Empire


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## hunniesochic

Chapstick


----------



## knics33

MAC Wildly Lush plushglass. Loving the plushglass formula!


----------



## deltalady

Chanel Rouge Allure Intense in #108 Determinee


----------



## heiress-ox

mac woo me kissable lip colour


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Cork l/l, High Tea l/s, Soft Wave l/g


----------



## PrincessD

Fresh sugar in Rose =)


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cdp t6


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## LawQT1908

Cherry Me Baby Lips


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Cait

Revlon CB lip butter, Berry Smoothie


----------



## blackeyedsusan

Rouge Allure Velvet La Delicate


----------



## stacmck

Revlon Pink Truffle lip butter


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey cream lip balm.


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## craziytrix

Mac Creme in your Coffee Lipstick


----------



## deltalady

Dior Addict in Vintage


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - kanani


----------



## springbaby

Aquafina lip balm


----------



## Cait

YSL Glossy Stain #19 & Annabelle Le Big Show in Smile.


----------



## Love Of My Life

edward bess deep lust w/gloss


----------



## fabchick1987

Burt's bees tinted lip shimmer in watermelon and elf liquid lipstick in perfect pink


----------



## hunniesochic

Chanel Paradis


----------



## angelalam5

Chanel Boy


----------



## deltalady

Dior Addict in New York


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## crunchy buns

Buxom Samantha


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sephora lip gloss-forever pink.


----------



## hunniesochic

Revlon LB Berry Smoothie.


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF casablanca w/rose crush lip gloss


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## Karheart

C.O. Bigelow Lemon and Raspberry Lip balm


----------



## knics33

MAC Love Alert dazzleglass


----------



## AngieL

Mac high tea


----------



## Cait

Lancome Rouge in Love #322M Corail in Love with Revlon CB gloss in Peony


----------



## deltalady

MAC Deepest Wish l/s


----------



## FetishDiva

Mac Ruby Woo


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Tom Ford Tawny Pink Lipgloss.


----------



## heiress-ox

too faced naughty nude& buxom white russian


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## chunkylover53

Bobbi Brown Rich Lip Colour in Rose Blossom


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip gloss-zesty red.


----------



## Cait

Joe Fresh Coral Tinted Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF deep mink w/rose crush gloss


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## knics33

NARS Giza lipgloss


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

knics33 said:


> NARS Giza lipgloss


 
Too funny, me too. I was about to post and saw your post above mine.


----------



## knics33

^It's one of my fave glosses! I also really love the NARS lipgloss formula .


----------



## angelalam5

Aerin Rose Lip conditioner


----------



## misstrine85

Chanel RCS in Bonheur


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF spanish pink w/rose crush gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## Cait

Annabelle Natural Rose lip liner, Revlon CB lipstick in Blush, & NARS Piree gloss.


----------



## deltalady

YSL Glossy Stain #4


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Dior 578


----------



## Pursestan

Urban Decay lip junky gloss in Wallflower layered over Bobbi Brown Pink Buff lipstick.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

MAC Everhip with Clinique SuperBalm over it.


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC Whirl l/l, Essence Look At Me l/s, MAC Sugarrimmed d/g


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## nessie805

M.A.C Moxie and embrace me liner


----------



## angelalam5

MAC Love Goddess from the new MM collection..just got it today!


----------



## nessie805

angelalam5 said:
			
		

> MAC Love Goddess from the new MM collection..just got it today!


----------



## Cait

MAC Bombshell lipstick


----------



## hunniesochic

Chapstick


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley #27 from Paris w/clear gloss


----------



## .pursefiend.

nars "dragon girl"


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## Shoebaglady

Sisley L24 with Dior Addict ultra gloss Flash 432


----------



## angelalam5

Chanel precision lip definer in 25 Pink Sugar with Chanel Rouge Allure 04 Imagination


----------



## pmburk

Julie Hewett Gem Noir lipstick


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF spanish pink w/gloss


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## deltalady

Revlon Colorburst lipstick in Plum with Revlon Colorburst gloss in Bordeaux on top


----------



## frick&frack

Sephora lip gloss - flushed


----------



## hunniesochic

Chapstick


----------



## GhstDreamer

Fresh sugar rose lip treatment


----------



## Cait

NARS New Lover Velvet Gloss Stick.


----------



## nessie805

Mac Cherry with a hint or russian red and Moxie


----------



## gre8dane

MAC New York Apple l/s topped with Painted On l/g


----------



## hergiraffe

Dior Kiss Pink Marshmallow


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF deep mink w/sisley gloss


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - dolly


----------



## Love Of My Life

Lip fusion Xl for lips & by terry baume de rose


----------



## hunniesochic

Chapstick


----------



## LawQT1908

Covergirl Siren- but it was awful looking IMO & I was too lazy to change it


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## BasketballCourt

Revlon lip stain balm in Romantic.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Vaseline


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF deep mink w/gloss


----------



## hunniesochic

Chapstick.


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## Cait

MAC Close for Comfort TLC.


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF deep mink w/gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## Lsassy1

Glo Minerals Darling lip gloss


----------



## deltalady

Revlon Mauvy Night


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - Denise


----------



## sangheraa

YSL - muted raspberry pink


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-candy cane.


----------



## Cait

L'Oreal Color Riche Caresse in Angora Sunset


----------



## hunniesochic

Chapstick.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## AllHailtheQueen

MAC'S l/s in Dear Diary with VS gloss in Pose on top :kiss:


----------



## deltalady

Mac Taupe lipstick


----------



## LuvnMyBags

Avon glazewear in Chic Mauve (now discontinued :cry


----------



## hunniesochic

Revlon Lip butter Candy Apple.


----------



## Cait

GOSH Darling lipstick & Essence My Favourite Milkshake gloss.


----------



## deltalady

MAC Thrills


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## heiress-ox

mac brave new bronze and buxom white russian gloss


----------



## frick&frack

Sephora lip gloss - flushed


----------



## angelalam5

Estee Lauder lip shaping gloss pencil in 02 Sheer Pink with Buxom Dolly on top


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## Livia1

Caudalie Lip Conditioner


----------



## wtmontana

Blistex Banana Berry Shake


----------



## pupeluv

Armani 518 w/ Chantecaille Camellia in the center


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## hunniesochic

Revlon LB Berry Smoothie.


----------



## Cait

Maybelline CS Pink Please & gloss In Glisten Up Pink


----------



## pmburk

MAC Spice is Nice cremesheen lipstick


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC Cork l/l, Maybelline Bronzed l/s, MAC Soft Wave l/g


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## pupeluv

Burberry Lip Glow Rosewood


----------



## deltalady

YSL Glossy Stain #4 Mauve Pigmente


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - dolly


----------



## nessie805

Mac Nico Now Lipglass


----------



## yessie

carmex...ugh! hate the weather change! lips get so dry, its really hard to wear lipstick. lol not a cute sight


----------



## Cait

CO Bigelow Lemon & Strawberry Tinted Lip Balm


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-greek holiday.


----------



## deltalady

Dior Addict in New York


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley lip gloss


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC Cork l/l, Maybelline Bronzed l/s, MAC Soft Wave l/g


----------



## nessie805

MAC: russian red, Moxie topped with HK


----------



## twin-fun

Clinique's Almost Lipstick in Luscious Honey. Although the color swatch on their website looks _nothing_ like the real deal!


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## pupeluv

Dior Addict 222


----------



## exotikittenx

Maybelline Strike a Rose from their fall collection.


----------



## gre8dane

NARS Valparaiso


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## Sweet Fire

Burberry lip mist Copper


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC Cork l/l, Maybelline Bronzed l/s, MAC Soft Wave l/g


----------



## yessie

eos lip balm. MINTY FRESH


----------



## deltalady

Chanel Rouge Allure #108 Determinee


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## leerow

Chanel glossimer in mica


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## kawaiiamaiai

Fresh Sugar Rose today


----------



## Love Of My Life

cdp #110


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## HANALYMI

Clarins moisture replenishing lip balm with essential rose wax


----------



## deltalady

MAC Mystic l/s


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## AngieL

Mac Cherish


----------



## pupeluv

Chanel RA Desinvolte


----------



## nessie805

AngieL said:
			
		

> Mac Cherish



Love it!


----------



## atlbaggirl

Loreal Lip Balm in Plush Plum


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF deep mink w/cdp #110 gloss


----------



## Cait

Tom Ford lipstick in Spanish Pink with NYX lip liner in Rose.


----------



## deltalady

MAC Mystic satin lipstick


----------



## knics33

frick&frack said:


> Carmex


 
Me too 

My lips always want to get chapped when the weather starts to change. So annoying lol.


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## chunkylover53

MAC Marilyn Monroe lipstick in Deeply Adored


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - kanani


----------



## lilalove

Clinique almost lipstick in Luscious Honey.  I just got it and I love!!!  I also got Black Honey as part of a free gift.  Score!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Kansashalo

Buxom l/g in Brandi


----------



## MrsTGreen

Carmex


----------



## kawaiiamaiai

MAC Riviera Life lipglass


----------



## Cait

Too Faced lipstick, Free Love


----------



## Love Of My Life

sisley #27


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Gabrielle


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

MAC Love Goddess


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC Cork l/l, Maybelline Bronzed l/s, MAC Soft Wave l/g


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## pquiles

NARS L/G pencil


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## kawaiiamaiai

Fresh Sugar Lip Treatment


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## deltalady

Mac Lovin It and Revlon Nude Lustre lipgloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-candy cane.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Gabrielle


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF spanish pink w/gloss


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## Cait

NARS Angelika lipgloss.


----------



## dhadiezlilghoul

M.A.C <Pure Zen>


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## adoringcarmine

burts bees pomegranet... yummy!


----------



## C8810

Hourglass cosmetics lip gloss - Child.


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF deep mink w/gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## Cait

Dior Addict in #222 Beige Casual


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Laura Mercier baby doll lip gloss


----------



## deltalady

Revlon Colorburst Plum


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## LawQT1908

Cherry Coke Lipsmacker


----------



## feisty one

Chanel Troublant


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## lovealwaysxo

MAC Angel


----------



## hunniesochic

Chanel Boy


----------



## lilalove

Clinique Luscious Honey.  I love this one even more than Black Honey.


----------



## Cait

MAC Marquise d' lipstick & NYX lipgloss in Sweetheart.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## Livia1

Caudalie Lip Conditioner


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford deeep mink w/gloss


----------



## deltalady

Maybelline Bronze Beam with Laura Mercier Sparkling lipgloss on top


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - April


----------



## C8810

Laura Mercier - Baby doll lip gloss.


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC Cork l//, Maybelline Bronzed l/s, MAC Soft Wave l/g


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford deep mink w/cdp gloss


----------



## misstrine85

Chanel RCS Rebelle


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip 2


----------



## fendifemale

LORAC Frosted Gumdrop


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## C8810

BITE Lip Shine - Vintage


----------



## bem3231

Chanel RA in Evanescente #88, with Chanel Naturel lipliner


----------



## lazeny

Tom Ford Sable Smoke.


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## kawaiiamaiai

Plain lip balm today


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Fresh Sugar lip balm & MAC Deelight Cremesheen Glass*~*


----------



## lifestylekitty

Tony Moly Petite Bunny Gloss Bar


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## pupeluv

Hourglass Whisper


----------



## Love Of My Life

Dior sunset blvd...


----------



## goodiegood

Buxom Cherry Flip


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Korres Wild Rose Lip Butter


----------



## LawQT1908

Burt's Bees (Pomegranate)


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Cork l/l, High Tea l/s, Moth To Flame d/g


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## kawaiiamaiai

Buxom Big and Healthy Lip polish in Cherry


----------



## Rachelle07

Revlon lip butter in Sweet Tart


----------



## pmburk

Julie Hewett Film Noir lipstick


----------



## lilalove

Clinique Almost Lipstick in Black Honey.


----------



## deltalady

Revlon Mauve and Smashbox Fame


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC Whirl l/l, Essence Look At Me l/s, MAC Sugarrimmed d/g


----------



## Cait

L'Oreal Color Riche balm, Tender Mauve


----------



## Luba87

Maybelline baby lips in Grape Vine


----------



## kawaiiamaiai

Mirenesse Lip Bomb #4


----------



## hunniesochic

Chapstick.


----------



## yessie

revlon: silver city pink


----------



## Love Of My Life

cdp T6


----------



## frick&frack

Sephora lip gloss - flushed


----------



## HeartMyMJs

MAC Gem of Roses


----------



## goodmornin

Guerlain - Rouge G in Gwen.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## mspera

Chanel - Glossimer - Giggle


----------



## chunkylover53

Lipstick Queen in Rose Sinner


----------



## Miss jae

YSL 13 Le orange with YSL Golden Gloss over top


----------



## dhadiezlilghoul

M.A.C <Marilyn Monroe "Phiff!">


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford deep mink w/gloss


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Gabrielle


----------



## pmburk

Smashbox nude lip liner & MAC Spice is Nice lipstick


----------



## deltalady

Revlon Nude Lustre


----------



## knics33

Maybelline Baby Lips in Grapevine


----------



## Cait

Revlon CB Soft Nude lipstick & NARS Chihuahua lipgloss.


----------



## Luba87

knics33 said:
			
		

> Maybelline Baby Lips in Grapevine



Me too, wear it almost every day. It's the best!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## kawaiiamaiai

Burberry Lip Mist in Copper


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## Love Of My Life

lip fusion w/deep mink & gloss


----------



## deltalady

MAC Taupe


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## Luba87

MAC hug me, perfect nude colour


----------



## sunglow

Bare Minerals Moxie gloss in Smooth Talker


----------



## kawaiiamaiai

Model co. lip duo in Dusk/Striptease


----------



## fendifemale

Nars semi-matte "Schiap" (hot pink)


----------



## Cait

Chanel Rouge Allure #91 Seduisante lipstick


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - kanani


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## Myblackbag

Burt's Bees lip balm


----------



## Samia

Revlon Lip Butter in Tutti Frutti


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-candy cane.


----------



## Ellen1982

revlon lip butter in red velvet


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF casablanca w/cdp #110 gloss


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## deltalady

MAC Viva Glam II with Spree lipglass


----------



## HeartMyMJs

NARS New Lover


----------



## kawaiiamaiai

Buxom Big and Healthy Monica


----------



## Cait

GOSH Velvet Touch lipstick in Darling & NARS lipgloss in Chihuahua


----------



## FetishDiva

Mac lipstick---Media


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## Chineka

Revlon-Bordeaux


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Gabrielle


----------



## .pursefiend.

NARS "Terre De Feu" over "Dragon Girl"


----------



## roses5682

Chanel gloss, spark.


----------



## deltalady

Chanel Rouge Allure Determinee #108


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-rose gitane.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cdp t6


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## purseprincess32

Bite- sheer lip balm in Claret


----------



## Cait

MAC Hue & Revlon CB Peony gloss.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

MAC Ravishing


----------



## Monicagd

Chanel Gloss - Giggle


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF casablanca w/gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## mspera

Chanel - rmademoiselle


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## deltalady

Chanel Rouge Allure in #108 Determinee


----------



## LauraPianoLover

Mabeline Wet Gloss colour Pink


----------



## Love Of My Life

Lip fusion w/Chanel mademoiselle & gloss


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Korres Jasmine Lip Butter


----------



## BunnySlippers

Estee Lauder Pure Color Velvet in Black Cassis. So gorgeous and vampy, perfect for fall!


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - dolly


----------



## GOALdigger

Just started with lipstick so I took some cheap chances on  wet n wild that are dupes of mac's rebel.  I look great. I can see this as an beautiful friendship.


----------



## Cait

NARS Velvet Gloss Pencil in New Lover.


----------



## frick&frack

Carmex


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF spanish pink &rose crush gloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smashbox lip gloss-starlit.


----------



## Cait

Revlon SL Twinkled Pink lipstick.


----------



## deltalady

MAC Viva Glam II lipstick with MAC Spree lipglass


----------



## ShimmerDreamz

Jemma Kidd Lip gloss in pink petal


----------



## frick&frack

Buxom lips - bunny


----------



## heiress-ox

nyx natural lipgloss


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## deltalady

MAC Viva Glam V lipstick & Spree lipglass


----------



## pmburk

Nivea strawberry lip balm


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Nars Afterglow


----------



## CoachChris

Clinique Bamboo Pink


----------



## Cait

MAC VG Cyndi lipstick sheered out with balm.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## TracyNicole

Mac Hug Me


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## LawQT1908

My lips are buzzing today in Burt's Bees pomegranate balm


----------



## pmburk

Chanel Rouge Allure Laque #72. Wore a Rosie the Riveter costume for Halloween party at work, and needed a *bright* red!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Mac Gem of Roses


----------



## pquiles

NARS L/G pencil in New Lover


----------



## nessie805

Love goddess an russian red


----------



## wtmontana

Senegence Lipsense in Bonita with Rose lipgloss over the top.


----------



## chunkylover53

Lipstick Queen in Rose Sinner


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford spanish pink


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip gloss-zesty red.


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## pmburk

Prada shielding lip balm tint #1


----------



## deltalady

MAC Viva Glam V


----------



## mspera

Chanel Glossimer - roselin


----------



## sunglow

Laura Mercier lip glace in Rose


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Laura Mercier Babydoll


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## Pursestan

MAC Decorative Lustreglass.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## frick&frack

Isomers maxi lip


----------



## pmburk

Julie Hewett lipstick in Jules


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cle de peau T6 w/110 gloss


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## deltalady

Revlon Colorburst lipstick in Crimson


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC Cork l/l, Maybelline Bronzed l/s, MAC Soft Wave


----------



## mspera

Chanel Royallieu Rouge Coco Shine with a few coats of Plasir Glossimer on top


----------



## gre8dane

MAC Flash of Flesh


----------



## pquiles

MAC Morrocan to Shop L/S
MAC Posh It Up plush glass


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Cait

Boots No. 7 lip liner in Nude & NARS Pago Pago lipstick


----------



## Nikuska

Chanel Samoa lipstick with touch of Chanel rouge allure laque


----------



## rainbowrose

Revlon Primrose - reaaally lovely pink/lavender colour!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Lip fusion w/sisley #27


----------



## AllHailtheQueen

MAC's Cremesheen L/S in Lickable


----------



## deltalady

Ysl Glossy Stain in Mauve Pigmente


----------



## hunniesochic

Chapstick.


----------



## GlamDiva

MAC- Cusp of Dawn


----------



## Pursestan

Makeup forever Aqua Rouge #14.


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## pmburk

Chanel Glossimer in Twinkle


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Laura Mercier lip tint in Nude.


----------



## exotikittenx

Fresh Sugar Passion


----------



## Cait

NARS Chihuahua lipgloss.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## chunkylover53

Lipstick Queen in Rose Sinner


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3 w/gloss


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Nikuska

Biotherm glossy shine 30


----------



## StyleEnthusiast

NARS Sandpiper lipgloss over MAC's Hot Gossip Lipstick


----------



## deltalady

Ysl Beige Caress


----------



## Cait

NARS Pure Matte, Bangkok & No. 7 lip liner in Nude


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## pupeluv

Chanel RA Admirable


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - betty


----------



## chunkylover53

Bobbi Brown Lip Colour in Rose Blossom


----------



## a.s.h.l.e.y

MAC's viva glam VI


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Laura Mercier lip tint in Nude again.


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## pmburk

Julie Hewett Film Noir lipstick


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC Cork l/l, Maybelline Bronzed l/s, MAC Soft Wave l/g


----------



## Love Of My Life

Edward Bess deep lust w/rose crush gloss


----------



## Letthemstare

lady danger by MAC


----------



## tatertot

La Mer balm


----------



## pmburk

MAC Spice is Nice lipstick


----------



## deltalady

Revlon Black Cherry


----------



## roses5682

Mac creamsheen Delight


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - dolly


----------



## Bob Loblaw

Jack Black intense therapy lip balm spf 25


----------



## sunglow

Laura Mercier lip glace in Brownberry


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Mac Ravishing


----------



## Cait

MAC Ever Hip.


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cdp #110


----------



## angelalam5

Mufe n34


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Cle de Peau #117 (an oldie but goodie)


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Laura Mercier Babydoll


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC Whirl l/l, Essence Look At Me l/s


----------



## mspera

Kiehls lip balm #1


----------



## purseprincess32

L'Oreal Coral lip pencil & lip balm in Caring Coral.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## aikoNakamura

Mac  Pure Zen


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-candy cane.


----------



## Love Of My Life

By terry cookie dough, I think


----------



## sunglow

Urban Decay Lip Junkie in Wallflower


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Clinique Superbalm in Raspberry.


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## purseprincess32

Bite balm in Claret


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - dolly


----------



## Cait

MAC Marquise d' lipstick & Revlon SL lipgloss in Bellini.


----------



## lifestylekitty

Bloom Lip Tint


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL lip couture #3


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Sweet Fire

Chanel Calyspo glossimer


----------



## Cait

The Face Shop Me:ex Milky Pink stain layered over Fresh Sugar balm.


----------



## frick&frack

sephora lip gloss - flushed


----------



## mspera

Chanel Giggle Glossimer with Pretty Pink liner


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## nessie805

Mac Pink Fade


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens #6.. a soft sheer nude


----------



## magneticpoet

E.l.f. Hypershine Lipgloss in Merry


----------



## Cait

LQ Saint Pink


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - starr


----------



## CrackBerryCream

NARS New lover


----------



## pmburk

Bigelow rosebud salve


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## Love Of My Life

serge lutens #6


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## pmburk

MAC Spice is Nice lipstick


----------



## kc8

Chanel Coco Shine in Deauville (67)


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Mademoiselle


----------



## maclover

Nivea Essential lipbalm


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - dolly


----------



## crunchy buns

l'oreal caresse in linen.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Dior vintage


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bare Minerals lip gloss-cupcake.


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## deltalady

Dior New York


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## Love Of My Life

Dior sunset blvd


----------



## lazeny

I was wearing Guerlain Rouge G in Galia


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - bunny


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Stripdown l/l, Heroine l/s, Moth To Flame d/g


----------



## Cait

YSL Rouge Volupté #19 Frivolous Pink & Revlon SL Pink Whisper gloss.


----------



## choozen1ne

MAC Marilyn Monroe lipstick in Pure Zen


----------



## chunkylover53

MAC Marilyn Monroe lipstick in Charmed, I'm Sure


----------



## Love Of My Life

Dior vintage


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## deltalady

deltalady said:
			
		

> Dior New York



Again


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Clinique moisturizing chubby stick balm in curvy candy


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## Sweetpea83

NARS lip gloss-supervixen.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Soft Lips Marshmallow Ghost


----------



## jo712

Jack Black Mint Lip Balm


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## frick&frack

isomers maxi lip


----------



## deltalady

Revlon Berry Haute and Mac Oyster Girl lipglass


----------



## Livia1

Fresh Sugar Advanced Therapy


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC Cork l/l, Maybelline Bronzed l/s, MAC Love Nectar l/g


----------



## Cait

NARS Chelsea Girls lip lacquer.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Nars Dolce Vita


----------



## gidramom

Lipstick Queen Sinner Nude.


----------



## pupeluv

Chanel Rouge Coco Peregrina


----------



## Love Of My Life

Dior Sunset Boulevard


----------



## sunglow

Revlon Colorburst Lip Butter in Berry Smoothie


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - dolly


----------



## Pursestan

NARS Vendanges. I love this color!


----------



## Sweetpea83

One Honey Cream lip balm.


----------



## purseprincess32

Lancome exotic orchid.


----------



## misstrine85

Chanel RCS in Bonheur


----------



## julep

NARS Roman Holiday


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## ByeKitty

Catrice The Nuder The Better
Love this! The only nude I don't look dead in.


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC Stripdown l/l, Maybelline Bronzed l/s, MAC Soft Wave l/g


----------



## frick&frack

buxom lips - dolly


----------



## bb 84

MAC tinted lip conditioner - fuchsia fix :tispy:


----------



## Cait

TF Private Blend, Spanish Pink & NARS Chihuahua lipgloss.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chanel Mademoiselle


----------



## Imnotlisa

Chantecaille Guava ... Too expensive but lovely


----------



## a.s.h.l.e.y

EOS lip balm in strawberry shortcake


----------



## Love Of My Life

Dior vintage


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Rouge Coco in Gabrielle


----------



## mistikat

Closing as this thread has reached its limit. Please continue to post in the new thread!


----------

